# Aogo und Lehmann, Identitätspolitik und Cancel Cultur "at it's best"



## Don-71 (8. Mai 2021)

Salve,

der Fall wird immer besser, nun hat sich auch Boris Palmer eingebracht und das böse N-Wort benutzt.

Aber der Reihe nach.
Jens Lehmann schickt eine ziemlich geschmacklose private Chatnachricht wohl an die falsche Adresse, wo er Dennis Aogo als Quotenschwarzen bei Sky bezeichnet, ausgerechnet an Aogo selbst. Dieser zurecht beleidigt, klärt das aber nicht mit Lehmann selbst, sondern veröffentlicht die Chatnachricht und ich denke er wusste auch um die Konsequenzen.
Daraufhin verliert Lehmann seine sämtlichen Jobs, ob nun berechtigt oder nicht, kann diskutiert werden.
Jetzt wird die Sache aber richtig lustig, denn Aogo muss nun seine Sky Moderation ebenfalls ruhen lasen, weil er von trainieren bis zur Vergasung gesprochen hat und bezgl. seiner Veröffentlichenung von Lehmanns Chat Kommentar taucht nun folgender Tweet mit Klarnamen auf




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1390755532122771457

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ds ganze wurde nun von Boris Palmer so kommentiert: (bitte Pfeiltaste betätigen um neben dem Hauptkommentar auch die Kommentarspalte zu lesen)




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1390757996737798146

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich kann Palmers ersten Kommentar nur zustimmen, den zweiten Kommntar hätte ich so nie geschrieben und finde ihn geschmacklos, nur falls der Bezug wahr sein sollte, wirft das natürlich auch ein nicht so nettes Licht auf Herrn Aogo.

Mein eigentliches Anliegen ist aber, dass  m.A. nach jetzt der Bogen langsam überspannt ist, vor allen dingen wer ist hier eigentlich noch Opfer und Täter? Falls alles den Tatsachen entspricht haben wir es mit einem vermeintlichen Opfer aber auch gleichzeitig Täter zu tun, mir wäre lieber, die Leute würden das eher wie früher üblich privat untereinander klären, jetzt ist das Ding aber auch durch solches Anheizen wie von Palmer richtig in der Öffentlichkeit und der Grabenkrieg ist vorprogrammiert. Das alles führt nicht zur Bekämpfung von Rasismus, sondern nur zur Spaltung von Gesellschaft.

Um das gleich klarzustellen, dieser Fall zeigt m.A. nach die Auswüchse die einiges angenommen hat, wer wirklich Opfer von Rassismus geworden ist oder wird, soll sich natürlich dagegen auch öffentlich oder vor Gericht zur wehr setzen, aber der Internet Mob und "inszenierte Cancel Culture" taugt eher nicht dazu glaube ich und dieser Fall verdeutlicht das.


----------



## doedelmeister (8. Mai 2021)

Naja die Nachricht von Lehmann zeigt ja klar wie er denkt und macht sich damit zurecht vollkommen ungeeignet für ein öffentlichen Posten bei dem es auch immer um ne gewisse Vorbildfunktion geht. Als Senderchef hast du gar keine andere Wahl als so jemanden sofort rauszuschmeissen.

Wenn ein dunkelhäutiger Aogo einer Dame privat seinen N3gersch*anz anbietet  ist das prollig, aber nicht rassistisch.

Und das diese Internetskandale gern Kleinigkeiten aufbauscht ist halt Fakt. Aber der Lehmann ist ein Depp und mit solchen Sprüchen  und dem bewussten Rumschicken, brauchste dich auch net beschweren wenn du den Job verlierst. Würden wir auch Minimum alle ne Abmahnung für kriegen.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Mai 2021)

doedelmeister schrieb:


> aber nicht rassistisch


Aber es ist massive sexuelle Belästigung.
(Sofern es zutrifft)


----------



## RyzA (8. Mai 2021)

Hat Boris Palmer das wirklich so formuliert?  
Das der krass drauf ist wusste ich ja schon immer. Aber so krass nicht.


----------



## Don-71 (8. Mai 2021)

doedelmeister schrieb:


> Naja die Nachricht von Lehmann zeigt ja klar wie er denkt und macht sich damit zurecht vollkommen ungeeignet für ein öffentlichen Posten bei dem es auch immer um ne gewisse Vorbildfunktion geht. Als Senderchef hast du gar keine andere Wahl als so jemanden sofort rauszuschmeissen.
> 
> Wenn ein dunkelhäutiger Aogo einer Dame privat seinen N3gersch*anz anbietet  ist das prollig, aber nicht rassistisch.
> 
> Und das diese Internetskandale gern Kleinigkeiten aufbauscht ist halt Fakt. Aber der Lehmann ist ein Depp und mit solchen Sprüchen  und dem bewussten Rumschicken, brauchste dich auch net beschweren wenn du den Job verlierst. Würden wir auch Minimum alle ne Abmahnung für kriegen.


Keine Frage, was der Lehmann gemacht hat, war dumm und idiotisch, aber muss man das wirklich gleich nach Außen tragen, wohlweislich der Konsequenzen?
Und das auch noch, wenn man eventuell selber Dreck am Stecken hat?
Man ist ja schon zumindestens beurlaubt, weil man "Vergasung" gesagt hat, also anscheinend auch nicht völlig frei von dummen Formulierungen ist.

Mir geht das mittlerweile alles zu weit!
Ich frage mal mit Boris Palmer, ist die Welt jetzt besser, weil Lehmann und Aogo ihre Jobs verloren haben?


----------



## hoffgang (8. Mai 2021)

Der OB von Tübingen schreibt öffentlich sowas, als Reaktion auf das, was jemand in sozialen Medien veröffentlicht hat, frei nach dem Motto, wenn es im Internet steht, dann muss es stimmen und verwendet dabei absichtlich Sprache bei der er davon ausgehen kann, dass der Kommentar im Internet hochkocht.

Alles in allem, klassischer Palmer.
Und es wird besser: https://www.n-tv.de/politik/Boris-Palmer-nennt-Aogo-schlimmen-Rassisten-article22541734.html


> Besagtes Zitat tauchte kürzlich als Screenshot in den Kommentaren unter einem Facebook-Eintrag von Aogo auf und verbreitete sich über die sozialen Medien. Eine Nutzerin wirft dem ehemaligen Fußballprofi darin vor, er habe während seiner Zeit beim HSV ihrer Freundin am Strand von Mallorca vorgeschlagen, sich mal einen "dicken N*-schwanz zu gönnen". Überprüfen lässt sich diese Aussage nicht, der Original-Kommentar ist verschwunden und auch das Facebook-Profil der Nutzerin ist ebenfalls unauffindbar.



Sucht man auf Facebook die Frau Pahl, findet man folgendes:








						Lutz Jäkel
					

So skurril es manchmal ist, dass auch Linke Querdenker-Narrative nutzen oder bedienen, so skurril ist es, dass der Tübinger OB Boris Palmer ein Grüner ist. Wenn man liest, was Palmer heute Abend in...




					www.facebook.com
				




Was das mit Lehmann zu tun haben soll erschließt sich mir nicht. Dass ist nicht das erste Mal, dass der Jens untragbaren Dummfug von sich gibt. Es ist eher begrüßenswert wenn selbst designierten Fußballgöttern mal Grenzen aufgezeigt werden. Thomas Berthold kriegt das auch grade mit.

Wenn wir aber über Rassismus sprechen, über Cancel Culture, darf man dann anmerken, dass Palmer keinen Moment gezögert hat einer Nachricht auf FB Glauben zu schenken deren Profil eine weiße Frau zeigt die einem Farbigen sexuelle Belästigung vorwirft? Wenn das Beispiel IRGENDWAS zeigt, dann dass wir in Deutschland immer einfach noch keine Ahnung und kein Gespür im Umgang mit Rassismus haben und es hier dringenden Nachholbedarf gibt.


----------



## Don-71 (8. Mai 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Wenn wir aber über Rassismus sprechen, über Cancel Culture, darf man dann anmerken, dass Palmer keinen Moment gezögert hat einer Nachricht auf FB Glauben zu schenken deren Profil eine weiße Frau zeigt die einem Farbigen sexuelle Belästigung vorwirft? Wenn das Beispiel IRGENDWAS zeigt, dann dass wir in Deutschland immer einfach noch keine Ahnung und kein Gespür im Umgang mit Rassismus haben und es hier dringenden Nachholbedarf gibt.


Ich würde mich mal nicht soweit aus dem Fenster lehnen mit solchen Behauptungen!
Der Aogo war 21-25 Jahre alt, als er bei Hamburg gespielt hat und es ist allgemein bekannt das er erstens häufig auf Malle war und zweitens ganz schön die Sau raus gelassen hat, er wurde dafür auch vom Verein mehrmals verwarnt.
Die Behauptung der Frau steht im Raum, und sie kann nicht stimmen, aber sie kann nach allen Vorgeschichten über Aogo, Malle, Hamburg und wie sich teilweise Fussballprofis, die sich als Divas fühlen verhalten, auch durchaus völlig stimmen. Also halte mal die Bälle flach, nicht hinter jedem Busch ist eine Rassismus oder Nazi Verschwörung!
Wenn Aogo den Spruch gelassen hat, hat er genauso viel Nachholbedarf in Sachen Umgang mit Frauen!


----------



## Sparanus (8. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Man ist ja schon zumindestens beurlaubt, weil man "Vergasung" gesagt hat, also anscheinend auch nicht völlig frei von dummen Formulierungen ist.


Das ist keine dumme Formulierung wenn man den Hintergrund kennt, aber nicht mehr gebräuchlich. 
Soldatensprache für "Stellung halten/Durchhalten" 

(wegen Gaskrieg im ersten Weltkrieg)


----------



## hoffgang (8. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich würde mich mal nicht soweit aus dem Fenster lehnen mit solchen Behauptungen!


MIT AUSRUFEZEICHEN!!!!
Ohje, komm vom Sabbertrip wieder runter. Nur falls du es in deiner Old Man Rage nicht bemerkt hast, der FB Account der Dame die das über Aogo behauptet hat ist nichtmehr auffindbar.

ES STEHT ABER IM INTERNET!!!!



Don-71 schrieb:


> Der Aogo war 21-25 Jahre alt, als er bei Hamburg gespielt hat und es ist allgemein bekannt das er erstens häufig auf Malle war und zweitens ganz schön die Sau raus gelassen hat, er wurde dafür auch vom Verein mehrmals verwarnt.
> Die Behauptung der Frau steht im Raum, und sie kann nicht stimmen, aber sie kann nach allen Vorgeschichten über Aogo, Malle, Hamburg und wie sich teilweise Fussballprofis, die sich als Divas fühlen verhalten, auch durchaus völlig stimmen. Also halte mal die Bälle flach, nicht hinter jedem Busch ist eine Rassismus oder Nazi Verschwörung!


Stimmt. Es kann stimmen. Es kann auch falsch sein. Boris Palmer unterscheidet aber nicht.
Boris Palmer stellt den Sachverhalt als Fakt dar. Unschuldsvermutung? Ach was, wir sind im Internet, wo kommen wir denn da hin.

Dennoch, wer einfach so solche Behauptungen von FB übernimmt und dann solche Sprache verwendet  - der hat keinen sinnvollen Redebeitrag zu Cancel Culture oder einer Rassismusdebatte, außer als negatives Beispiel.
Aber immer schön zu sehen, dass du das eigentliche Problem nicht erkennst, sondern nur einen Anlass gesucht hast um deine Sicht auf CC und Rassismus darzulegen.

Dabei hat Igor Levit hier alles zum Thema Cancel Culture gesagt was es zu sagen gibt: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8FXQOVnp8lk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 , Sequenz ab Minute 5 (falls du die ganzen 14:21 nicht durchstehst.)


----------



## Don-71 (8. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist keine dumme Formulierung wenn man den Hintergrund kennt, aber nicht mehr gebräuchlich.
> Soldatensprache für "Stellung halten/Durchhalten"
> 
> (wegen Gaskrieg im ersten Weltkrieg)


Darum geht es doch gar nicht!
Ich habe den Spruch tausendmal in meiner Jugend gehört, zu Hause, auf dem Sportplatz, überall.
Mir rutscht das garantiert auch heute noch in kleiner Runde raus, weil eben Gewohnheit, aber auf der Arbeit oder wenn ich in der Öffentlichkeit stehen würde (hier Kommentator bei Sky), wäre das halt was anderes.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. Mai 2021)

In alten Autos ist auch ein Vergaser. Ist das nun auch ein Problem?


----------



## Sparanus (8. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Darum geht es doch gar nicht!


Und warum soll der Spruch dann schlimm sein? 
Ist doch eher schlimm wenn sie Bevölkerung NS Bezüge sieht wo keine sind.


----------



## hoffgang (8. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Darum geht es doch gar nicht!
> Ich habe den Spruch tausendmal in meiner Jugend gehört, zu Hause, auf dem Sportplatz, überall.
> Mir rutscht das garantiert auch heute noch in kleiner Runde raus, weil eben Gewohnheit, aber auf der Arbeit oder wenn ich in der Öffentlichkeit stehen würde (hier Kommentator bei Sky), wäre das halt was anderes.


Deine Jugend ist was, 30-40 Jahre her?
Ist es dann nicht endlich mal Zeit den Begriff aus dem allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch zu verbannen?

Meine Güte, wir sind schon bei "das haben wir immer so gemacht" angekommen.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Mai 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ist es dann nicht endlich mal Zeit den Begriff aus dem allgemeinen


Wieso? 
Es greift niemanden an, verletzt niemanden etc


----------



## RyzA (8. Mai 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Stimmt. Es kann stimmen. Es kann auch falsch sein. Boris Palmer unterscheidet aber nicht.
> Boris Palmer stellt den Sachverhalt als Fakt dar. Unschuldsvermutung? Ach was, wir sind im Internet, wo kommen wir denn da hin.
> 
> Dennoch, wer einfach so solche Behauptungen von FB übernimmt und dann solche Sprache verwendet  - der hat keinen sinnvollen Redebeitrag zu Cancel Culture oder einer Rassismusdebatte, außer als negatives Beispiel.


Auf Facebook ist Boris Palmer auch und erklärt sich auf seiner Seite erstmal wie er es gemeint hat.
Mich wundert das er überhaupt die Zeit für so einen Unfug hat. Es gibt viel wichtigere Dinge aktuell zu erledigen.
Und das sowas mißverstanden werden kann hätte er sich denken können.
Er hat zwar ein 1´er Abitur und Mathematik studiert, aber macht öfter mal "Faxen".


----------



## hoffgang (8. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es greift niemanden an, verletzt niemanden etc


Kann man so sehen. Man kann aber auch einfach Alternativen nutzen, wie z.b. trainieren bis zum umfallen. Dann haben wir in 10-20 Jahren diese Diskussion erst garnicht.  Niemandem geht es schlechter wenn wir diese Redewendung nichtmehr benutzen...


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. Mai 2021)

Die Sprachverbote nerven aber.


----------



## Don-71 (8. Mai 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Deine Jugend ist was, 30-40 Jahre her?
> Ist es dann nicht endlich mal Zeit den Begriff aus dem allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch zu verbannen?
> 
> Meine Güte, wir sind schon bei "das haben wir immer so gemacht" angekommen.


Hast du meinen Post wirklich gelesen und mitbekommen, das ich ihn tunlichst öffentlich nicht benutze?
Deine Selbstgerechtigkeit und Arroganz geht mir so etwas von auf den Zeiger, aber du kannst mich gerne weiter reizen, musst nur damit rechnen, das aus dem Wald genauso rauschallt, wie reingerufen wird!


----------



## hoffgang (8. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Hast du meinen Post wirklich gelesen und mitbekommen, das ich ihn tunlichst öffentlich nicht benutze?


Und weiter, was hindert dich daran den nächsten Schritt zu tun - den Begriff gar nicht mehr zu benutzen?



Don-71 schrieb:


> Deine Selbstgerechtigkeit und Arroganz geht mir so etwas von auf den Zeiger, aber du kannst mich gerne weiter Reizen, musst nur damit rechnen, das aus dem Wald genauso rauschallt, wie reingerufen wird!


Ich war lange genug im Wald unterwegs, da schallt es nicht raus, da herrscht Geräuschdisziplin!


----------



## Sparanus (8. Mai 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Niemandem geht es schlechter wenn wir diese Redewendung nichtmehr benutzen...


Und niemanden geht es besser wenn wir sie nicht mehr benutzen (außer den Menschen den die Bildung fehlt den Hintergrund der Redewendung zu verstehen)

Also Leben und Leben lassen.


----------



## hoffgang (8. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und niemanden geht es besser wenn wir sie nicht mehr benutzen (außer den Menschen den die Bildung fehlt den Hintergrund der Redewendung zu verstehen)


Das find ich bisschen schwierig. Zu argumentieren, die Redewendung kommt aus dem Gaskrieg 1914-1918 und damit alle Bedenken über den Holocaust der mit diesem Wort auch im Zusammenhang steht beiseite wischen zu wollen und das auch noch mit mangelnder Bildung zu rechtfertigen - not cool. Wir können jetzt gerne ne Debatte über die Verantwortung Deutschlands zur Erinnerung an den Holocaust führen (einige Anwesende könnten dabei einen Herzinfarkt erleiden), ich denke aber, in 2021 sind wir so weit zu akzeptieren, dass flapsiger Sprachgebrauch der fehlgedeutet werden kann in einem solchen Kontext, bzw. der gerne auch mal absichtlich verwendet wird, kein allgemeiner Sprachgebrauch mehr sein muss oder sollte.

Dafür sind wir als Volk der Dichter und Denker zu sehr Sprach affin, bzw. dieses Selbstbild haben wir uns auferlegt - also ist es auch Zeit das zu beweisen.


----------



## RyzA (8. Mai 2021)

Darf man dann auch noch "gib mal Gas"  sagen oder schreiben? 

Naja, es kommt immer auf den Kontext an.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Darf man dann auch noch "gib mal Gas"  sagen oder schreiben?
> 
> Naja, es kommt immer auf den Kontext an.


"Gas geben" war schon ein Wahlwerbespruch der NPD, da gab es auch diese Assoziationen, das war aber vermutlich genau so gewollt.


----------



## RyzA (8. Mai 2021)

Ich bin natürlich nicht rechts und wollte nur aufzeigen, dass es auf den Kontext ankommt.

"Gas geben" da ist ja sonst das Gas geben beim Autofahren gemeint oder wenn jemand etwas schnell erledigt.


----------



## seahawk (8. Mai 2021)

Wo ist das Problem? Lehmann und Aogo wurde, völlig zurecht, gecancelt. Wir müssen noch härter gegen falsches Denken und falsche Sprache vorgehen.


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Darf man dann auch noch "gib mal Gas" sagen oder schreiben


Ich gebe immer Elektronen, wenn ich das Pedal durchtrete.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. Mai 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem? Lehmann und Aogo wurde, völlig zurecht, gecancelt. Wir müssen noch härter gegen falsches Denken und falsche Sprache vorgehen.


Klar, denn in der Welt der SPD gibt es nur das SPD-Denken und jeder der anders denkt wird bestraft.
NEIN DANKE.


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Klar, denn in der Welt der SPD gibt es nur das SPD-Denken und jeder der anders denkt wird bestraft.
> NEIN DANKE.


Wir leben halt in einer Zeit, in der man solche Sachen nicht mehr öffentlich sagt. Lehmann weiß das, er ist Medienprofi. Er weiß genau, was passieren wird und auch die anderen wissen das.
Und wieso ist Palmer noch nicht zurück getreten?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wir leben halt in einer Zeit, in der man solche Sachen nicht mehr öffentlich sagt.


Wir leben vor allem in einer Zeit, in der man uns verbieten will, etwas zu sagen, was anderen nicht in den Kram passt.


----------



## seahawk (8. Mai 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Klar, denn in der Welt der SPD gibt es nur das SPD-Denken und jeder der anders denkt wird bestraft.
> NEIN DANKE.


Also wenn schon bitte dann die Denke der Linken, nicht der neoliberalen SPD Bonzen. 

Ich erwarte von den Grünen auch einen umgehenden Parteiausschluss für Palmer, der ist untragbar und gehört aus allen Ämtern entfernt.


----------



## RyzA (8. Mai 2021)

Boris Palmer nennt Aogo „Rassist“ – Grüne beraten nun über seinen Parteiausschluss


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. Mai 2021)

Ich finde es gut, wenn die sich selbst zerfleischen. Dann machen die anderen weniger Ärger.


----------



## Albatros1 (8. Mai 2021)

D


----------



## Tekkla (8. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich würde mich mal nicht soweit aus dem Fenster lehnen mit solchen Behauptungen!
> Der Aogo war 21-25 Jahre alt, als er bei Hamburg gespielt hat und es ist allgemein bekannt das er erstens häufig auf Malle war und zweitens ganz schön die Sau raus gelassen hat, er wurde dafür auch vom Verein mehrmals verwarnt.
> Die Behauptung der Frau steht im Raum, und sie kann nicht stimmen, aber sie kann nach allen Vorgeschichten über Aogo, Malle, Hamburg und wie sich teilweise Fussballprofis, die sich als Divas fühlen verhalten, auch durchaus völlig stimmen. Also halte mal die Bälle flach, nicht hinter jedem Busch ist eine Rassismus oder Nazi Verschwörung!
> Wenn Aogo den Spruch gelassen hat, hat er genauso viel Nachholbedarf in Sachen Umgang mit Frauen!


Alles pure Spekulation, unreflektiert von dir und Palmer und anderen eingfach geglaubt. Warum? Weil's ins eigene Schema passt. Deshalb dennoch richtig? Zweifelhaft. Wird es dich und die anderen stören? Nein. Aber ist das nicht immer so bei dir und den anderen? Ja.  Und warum ist das so? Ich tippe auf miesen Charakter. Was denkst du?


----------



## sereksim (8. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn Aogo den Spruch gelassen hat, hat er genauso viel Nachholbedarf in Sachen Umgang mit Frauen!


Selbst wenn Aogo diese Frau belästigt haben sollte, legitimiert das weder die Aussage Lehmanns noch die von Palmer. Rassismus bleibt Rassismus, auch wenn er gegenüber Arschlöchern geäußert wird.
Lehmann ist ja außerdem auch nicht das erste Mal negativ aufgefallen, ich erinnere mich da an ein paar Negativ-Schlagzeilen als er sich nach dessen Coming-Out abfällig über einen schwulen ehemaligen Teamkameraden geäußert hat.
Und Palmer... Vom konstruktivem Diskurs hat der sich ja auch schon eine ganze Weile verabschiedet.


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wir leben vor allem in einer Zeit, in der man uns verbieten will, etwas zu sagen, was anderen nicht in den Kram passt.


Was du an deinem Stammtisch sagst, ist doch deine Sache, aber wenn eine Person des öffentlichen Lebens irgendein Mist labert, muss er mit den Konsequenzen leben.
Sowohl die Sprache als auch die Gesellschaft entwickeln sich weiter. Niemand wird gezwungen jetzt alles zu gendern, aber was früher einfach so dahingesagt wurde, ist heute einfach nicht mehr akzeptabel.


----------



## Nexus71 (8. Mai 2021)

Brot und Spiele


----------



## -ElCritico- (8. Mai 2021)

> Grüne stimmen für Parteiausschlussverfahren gegen Palmer​











						Boris Palmer: Grüne leiten Parteiausschlussverfahren ein
					

Boris Palmer hat viele Male mit populistischen Kommentaren Empörung ausgelöst. Jetzt reicht es den Grünen in Baden-Württemberg: Sie leiten ein Parteiausschlussverfahren gegen den Tübinger Oberbürgermeister ein.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Wenn sie damit Erfolg haben, würde es heißen, dass der extremlinke Flügel dominant ist. Eine bessere Abschreckung für normale Menschen gibt es nicht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. Mai 2021)

Umso besser, denn dann sind deren Wahlergebnisse schlechter.


----------



## seahawk (8. Mai 2021)

Eher besser. Palmer ist ein Schandfleck für die grüne Bewegung. Leute wie er haben da keinen Platz und wer so denkt sollte ausgeschlossen werden.


----------



## hoffgang (8. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Boris Palmer: Grüne leiten Parteiausschlussverfahren ein
> 
> 
> Boris Palmer hat viele Male mit populistischen Kommentaren Empörung ausgelöst. Jetzt reicht es den Grünen in Baden-Württemberg: Sie leiten ein Parteiausschlussverfahren gegen den Tübinger Oberbürgermeister ein.
> ...


Höhö genau.
In Baden-Württemberg. Der extremlinke Flügel dominant... Nur weil man einen andauernden Störenfried aus der Partei werfen will. Im Ländle, mit erstem Grünen Ministerpräsidenten der gezeigt hat wie wenig Gefahr von Grün z.b. für die Autoindustrie ausgeht.

Kretschmann macht seit Jahren Politik die sich von der CDU nicht unterscheiden lässt, aber wegen Palmer soll dann dort der linke Flügel tonangebend sein? Diese Debatten werden auch immer dümmer.


----------



## Tekkla (8. Mai 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Kretschmann macht seit Jahren Politik die sich von der CDU nicht unterscheiden lässt, aber wegen Palmer soll dann dort der linke Flügel tonangebend sein? Diese Debatten werden auch immer dümmer.


Das liegt nur an den Leuten, die nicht weiter und besser als 5m Feldweg denken wollen.


----------



## seahawk (8. Mai 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Höhö genau.
> In Baden-Württemberg. Der extremlinke Flügel dominant... Nur weil man einen andauernden Störenfried aus der Partei werfen will. Im Ländle, mit erstem Grünen Ministerpräsidenten der gezeigt hat wie wenig Gefahr von Grün z.b. für die Autoindustrie ausgeht.
> 
> Kretschmann macht seit Jahren Politik die sich von der CDU nicht unterscheiden lässt, aber wegen Palmer soll dann dort der linke Flügel tonangebend sein? Diese Debatten werden auch immer dümmer.


Ist halt die Angst der Konservativen vor Kanzlerin Annalena.


----------



## Don-71 (8. Mai 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Alles pure Spekulation, unreflektiert von dir und Palmer und anderen eingfach geglaubt. Warum? Weil's ins eigene Schema passt. Deshalb dennoch richtig? Zweifelhaft. Wird es dich und die anderen stören? Nein. Aber ist das nicht immer so bei dir und den anderen? Ja.  Und warum ist das so? Ich tippe auf miesen Charakter. Was denkst du?


Was ich schon geschrieben und auch begründet habe!
Was du mir dabei unterstellst ist mir vollkommen egal, es dürfte hier im Forum bekannt sein, das ich wenig Ängste habe, meine Meinung auszudrücken.
Ich halte diese Form von Cancel Culture für übertrieben und schlecht für unser Gemeinwesen, wenn du mir mit dieser Meinung einen miesen Charakter unterstellst, bin ich der Meinung das du nicht von A nach B denken kannst oder ziemlich simple Zusammenhänge nicht verstehst, da der MOB nach nie gut war, für ein Gemeinwesen.
Beantwortet das deine Frage?


----------



## -ElCritico- (8. Mai 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Höhö genau.
> In Baden-Württemberg. Der extremlinke Flügel dominant... Nur weil man einen andauernden Störenfried aus der Partei werfen will. Im Ländle, mit erstem Grünen Ministerpräsidenten der gezeigt hat wie wenig Gefahr von Grün z.b. für die Autoindustrie ausgeht.
> 
> Kretschmann macht seit Jahren Politik die sich von der CDU nicht unterscheiden lässt, aber wegen Palmer soll dann dort der linke Flügel tonangebend sein? Diese Debatten werden auch immer dümmer.


Mir geht es weniger um die Kretschmanns, Palmers etc., sondern um das Ersticken jeglicher Diskussionskultur mit pseudomoralischer Hochheit. Jeder, der eine andere Meinung als die von Mainstream hat, muss 1000 mal abwegen, ob er/sie den Job, Status alles verlieren wird. Das ist keine Kultur, das ist eine Unkultur.
Ich sage auch nicht, dass alle Grünen keine gute Politik machen können etc.
Der Stoff ist Teil ihres extrem linken Flügels. Wenn sie ihre eigenen Mitglieder beseitigen, weil seine Äußerungen einer Minderheit derselben Partei nicht gefällt, dann ist das Käse, Punkt.

Die beste Form jemanden mit der "falschen" Meinung vorzuführen war in Gesellschaften mit Kultur seit jeh Humor. Man klärt, warum etwas nicht stimmt, und lacht die Meinung/Person aus. Dafür benötigt man Intelligenz und eine gesunde Diskussionskultur.


----------



## hoffgang (8. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Mir geht es weniger um die Kretschmanns, Palmers etc., sondern um das Ersticken jeglicher Diskussionskultur mit pseudomoralischer Hochheit. Jeder, der eine andere Meinung als die von Mainstream hat, muss 1000 mal abwegen, ob er/sie den Job, Status alles verlieren wird. Das ist keine Kultur, das ist eine Unkultur.


"vom Mainstream"
Son Quatsch. Die Grünen sind doch selbst nicht Mainstream, schau doch mal zurück weswegen der Kretschmann die Wahl in BW überhaupt gewonnen hat. Fukushima anyone? Atomkraft ist z.b. ein Thema bei dem die Grünen sich seit Jahrzehnten gegen den Mainstream positioniert haben und jetzt kommst du mit "Meinungsfreiheit"?

Das hat nichts, aber auch gar nichts damit zu tun dass Palmer "nur seine Meinung" gesagt hätte. Der Depp hat irgendwas bei Facebook gelesen, es vollkommen ungeprüft maximal provokativ seiner Reichweite zur Verfügung gestellt und diesen Fauxpas dann mit "Cancel Culture ist doof" retten wollen.
Kleiner Spoiler, ohne seinen Negerschwanzeklat hätten vllt der ein oder andere über Palmer den Kopf geschüttelt wenn er über Cancel Culture spricht und nichts weiter wäre passiert, so, mit der Blindheit, mit klaren rassistischen Mustern (weißer Mann liest Behauptung von weißer Frau über farbigen Mann auf Facebook - muss stimmen!!) da muss Palmer durch. Eben WEIL er diesen Kommentar einfach vollkommen ungeprüft übernommen hat, als Fakt dargestellt hat.

Das ist nicht "Seine Meinung sagen" - das ist grobe Fahrlässigkeit gepaart mit rassistischen Vorurteilen. Und es wird Zeit, dass sowas auch mal zu Konsequenzen führt. Im Internet wird mittlerweile jeder Menschenverachtende Dreck mit "man wird das wohl noch sagen dürfen" verteidigt. Ja, darf man, man muss halt dann damit Leben, dass man als Depp dasteht und es andere Menschen gibt, die mit einem nix mehr zu tun haben wollen.

Ich verweise erneut auf Igor Levit. Jeden Tag werden Menschen von Rechts bedroht und trauen sich nicht darüber zu sprechen aus Angst vor Repressalien. Afd Politiker die Klarnamen und Adressen von Journalisten im Internet veröffentlichen sind da so ein Beispiel. Aber Hauptsache man kann sowas ignorieren und im Internet über "linke Cancel Culture" rumheulen, nur weil der Palmer grade Ärger mit seiner Partei hat. Klassiker, das echte Problem ignorieren und Pseudoprobleme zur bevorstehenden Katastrophe hochspielen.


----------



## Don-71 (8. Mai 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Das hat nichts, aber auch gar nichts damit zu tun dass Palmer "nur seine Meinung" gesagt hätte. Der Depp hat irgendwas bei Facebook gelesen, es vollkommen ungeprüft maximal provokativ seiner Reichweite zur Verfügung gestellt und diesen Fauxpas dann mit "Cancel Culture ist doof" retten wollen.
> Kleiner Spoiler, ohne seinen Negerschwanzeklat hätten vllt der ein oder andere über Palmer den Kopf geschüttelt wenn er über Cancel Culture spricht und nichts weiter wäre passiert, so, mit der Blindheit, mit klaren rassistischen Mustern (weißer Mann liest Behauptung von weißer Frau über farbigen Mann auf Facebook - muss stimmen!!) da muss Palmer durch. Eben WEIL er diesen Kommentar einfach vollkommen ungeprüft übernommen hat, als Fakt dargestellt hat.
> 
> Das ist nicht "Seine Meinung sagen" - das ist grobe Fahrlässigkeit gepaart mit rassistischen Vorurteilen.


Das was du hier schreibst ist falsch und eine Verzerrung der Wahrheit, um deine Agenda anzupreisen!

Palmer hat erst seinen langen Kommentar gepostet @ cancel culture




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach wurde er eindeutig provoziert Rassismus zu relativieren, das bezog sich auf den Cancel Culture Beitrag!
Erst dann hat Palmer als Antwort auf Robin Danzl, den Aogo Post losgelassen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man sollte bei den Darstellungen immer hübsch bei der Wahrheit bleiben und sie nicht verdrehen, damit man besser den schreienden Mob auf dem Marktplatz mit der Guillotine spielen kann, das ist ja leider wieder en vogue und scheint einigen Spass zu machen!


----------



## Tekkla (8. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich halte diese Form von Cancel Culture für übertrieben und schlecht für unser Gemeinwesen, wenn du mir mit dieser Meinung einen miesen Charakter unterstellst, bin ich der Meinung das du nicht von A nach B denken kannst oder ziemlich


Gegenwind beim X-ten Ausfall Palmers, bei dem er jetzt mal so richtig ins Klo gegriffen hat, als CC zu bezeichnen, ja, wie soll man das nennen? Irre?

Nachtrag: Das sind nunmal die Hunde die man rief. Man will alles sagen dürfen und meint, man muss dafür keine Konsequenzen tragen. Der Lehmann nennt Aogo einen Zitat: "Quotenschwarzer", der macht das öffentlich, und schwupps wir ihm unterstellt seinen Zitat: "Negerschwanz" angeboten zu haben. Mal ehrlich? Das ist Cancer Culture!

Edit: Korrigiert.


----------



## hoffgang (8. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das was du hier schreibst ist falsch und eine Verzerrung der Wahrheit, um deine Agenda anzupreisen!


Ich schreibe, ohne den Kommentar zu Aogo hätte Palmer jetzt nicht diese Probleme.
Dabei spielt die zeitliche Abfolge keine Rolle. Was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen, dass sein Framing von Aogo zum Aufschrei geführt hat.

Siehst du IRGENDWO, irgendwo Berichterstattung über Palmer wegen seines CC Kommentares?
Nein. Überall wird im Zusammenhang mit seinem Kommentar zu Aogo berichtet und genau so wird der Vorfall auch wahrgenommen. Palmer hatte CC in der Vergangenheit schon kritisiert, nur eben dabei nicht selbst rassistische Vorurteile entblöst.

Und zu sagen "er wäre provoziert worden". Omg, das geht vllt im Kindergarten. "Warum hast du den Tim gehauen? Weil der mich Arsch genannt hat!" Von einem OB erwarte ich dann schon etwas mehr Reife als von meiner Dreijährigen, aber vllt ist das nur meine gehobene Anspruchshaltung an Personen in verantwortungsvollen Positionen des öffentlichen Lebens.

Nur mal so, er hätte den Kommentar einfach ignorieren können.
Einfach nicht antworten.


Thema erledigt, wir würden uns heute nicht über Palmer unterhalten. Und das Kernproblem (Weißer Mann glaubt weißer Frau ungeprüft Anschuldigung über farbigen Mann) besteht ja weiterhin und entlarvt die Denkweise von Palmer, egal wie die zeitliche Abfolge war oder ob die Provokation so schwerwiegend liegt das Palmer sie nicht ignorieren konnte.


----------



## Don-71 (8. Mai 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Gegenwind beim X-ten Ausfall Palmers, bei dem er jetzt mal so richtig ins Klo gegriffen hat, als CC zu bezeichnen, ja, wie soll man das nennen? Irre?


Vielleicht solltest du meine Posts lesen!
Verleugnen lasse ich mich ungerne, ich habe meine Meinung über Palmers provozierten und provozierenden Post genau ausgedrückt, mir geht es um die Geschichte davor und was Palmer mit seinem Cancel Culture Post ausgesagt hat, unterschreibe ich so, weil es meine Meinung wiederspiegelt.
Das sich Palmer danach hat provozieren lassen und den Post über Aogo losgelassen hat, war geschmacklos, allerdings stehe ich nicht geifernd auf dem MArktplatz und fordere seinen Kopf, denn seine Reaktion kann ich nachvollziehen.
Man muss sich nicht von anderen für den Cancel Culture Post, Rassismus vorwerfen lassen, allerdings hätte ich anders reagiert.

Und auch sonst steht die Aussage der Frau im Raum!


----------



## Tekkla (8. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Und auch sonst steht die Aussage der Frau im Raum!


Welche Frau? Die, die es nicht gibt, die man nicht fragen kann? Das ist doch genau der Punkt. Es gab einen Post von irgendwem bei Facebook. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.

Und Cancel Culture ist doch nur wieder so ein neurechter Kampfbegriff, um dem Gegenwind gegen einstmals unausprechlichen Dinge einen schlechten Stempel aufzudrücken. Dabei wird dann immer von Aufklärung gesprochen, und wie dieser heutige Zeitgeist die Meinungsfreiheit bedrohe. Es geht sogar soweit, dass Du mit Guillotinen ankommst. Foxtrott Uniform Charly Kilo! Gehts noch? Wenn Leute rassistischen Müll in die Welt blasen und dafür eine Quittung bekommen, ja, mei, dann hätten die vielleicht mal vorher den Part zwischen den Ohren bemühen sollen.

Mein Handeln hat immer und überall Konsequenzen. Behandle ich mein Umfeld schlecht, rede ich schlecht darüber, und es bekommt das mit, dann wird mir mein Umfeld schon zu verstehen geben, dass es das nicht gern hat. Das ist dann auch keine Cancel Culture sondern schlicht normal menschliches Verhalten.


----------



## Don-71 (8. Mai 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Thema erledigt, wir würden uns heute nicht über Palmer unterhalten. Und das *Kernproblem (Weißer Mann glaubt weißer Frau *ungeprüft Anschuldigung über farbigen Mann) besteht ja weiterhin und entlarvt die Denkweise von Palmer, egal wie die zeitliche Abfolge war oder ob die Provokation so schwerwiegend liegt das Palmer sie nicht ignorieren konnte.


Also weil der Account aus welchen Gründen auch immer weg ist, ich hätte an Ihrer Stelle genauso gehandelt, haben wir jetzt also ein Kernproblem, wem man so glauben darf und wem eher nicht?!
Wahrscheinlich kommst du auch demnächst um die Ecke und erklärst uns, das die Frauen auf dem Kölner Domplatz alle gelogen haben?!
Vielleicht sollte man mit der Beurteilung warten, bis sich der Sachverhalt aufgelöst hat und genau so habe ich auch meinen Eingangspost aufgebaut, ich habe es in Frage gestellt, so ein grüner Junge wie du, widmet das natürlich gleich für seine eigene Agenda um, und macht daraus ein Kernproblem unserer Gesellschaft.
Ich weiss schon, warum ich solche Typen wie dich meide.


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Boris Palmer: Grüne leiten Parteiausschlussverfahren ein
> 
> 
> Boris Palmer hat viele Male mit populistischen Kommentaren Empörung ausgelöst. Jetzt reicht es den Grünen in Baden-Württemberg: Sie leiten ein Parteiausschlussverfahren gegen den Tübinger Oberbürgermeister ein.
> ...



"extremlinker Flügel"? Meine Güte, wie völlig random die politischen Koordinatensysteme vieler Leute heute geworden sind...

Selbst zu Anfangszeiten der Grünen, als da ein bisschen Personal aus den sich langsam zu Tode diskutierenden, maoistischen K-Gruppen reingeschwappt ist, war die Partei nie "extremlinks", was auch immer das sein soll.

Während die Grünen in den meisten Themen heute bei einer Realpolitik angekommen sind, die entsprechend ihrer Wählerklientel zwischen SPD und FDP irrlichtert, haben sie als weiteres Standbein halt die Moralpolitik. Alles wird erstmal auf die Waage des Wohlverhaltens gelegt. Wenn man schon kein wirkliches sozialpolitisches Konzept hat (bzw. immer bereit ist, das als allererstes zu opfern), dann muss man sich halt darüber das gute Gewissen (alternativ das Seelenheil) sichern. Das ist die angewandte Psychologie bei den Grünen.

Aber das hat nichts mit "extremlinks" zu tun. Das ist supernervig (sage ich als "Extremlinker"), aber vor allem erstmal superspießig und superbürgerlich.


----------



## Don-71 (8. Mai 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Und Cancel Culture ist doch nur wieder so ein neurechter Kampfbegriff, um den Gegenwind gegen einstmals unausprechlichen Dinge einen schlechten Stempel aufzudrücken. Dabei wird dann immer von Aufklärung gesprochen, und wie dieser heutige Zeitgeist die Meinungsfreiheit bedrohe. Es geht sogar soweit, dass Du mit Guillutinen ankommst. Foxtrott Uniform Charly Kilo! Gehts noch? Wenn Leute rassistischen Müll in die Welt blasen und dafür eine Quittung bekommen, ja, mei, dann hätten die vielleicht mal vorher den Part zwischen den Ohren bemühen sollen.


Haben wir schon alles gesehen bei z.B. Dieter Nuhr, Lisa Eckert etc.
Das war natürlich alles keine Cancel Culture, wie kann ein Teil der Gesellschaft es nur wagen so etwas zu denken oder sagen, wenn ein Mob versucht anderen Leuten, wegen ihrer Meinung die Lebensgrundlage zu entziehen?
Der Mob möchte doch nur erziehen...


----------



## seahawk (8. Mai 2021)

Cancel Culture ist richtig. Entweder man ist Rassist oder man ist es nicht. Entweder Mann ist frauenfeindlich oder Mann  ist es nicht. Entweder ist man Klimaleugner oder man ist es nicht. Meinungsfreiheit bedeutet eben auch die Konsequenzen für die eigenen Aussagen zu tragen, es bedeutet nicht, dass andere Personen auf diese Aussage nicht reagieren dürfen.  Und ja, es macht Sinn sich zu überlegen was man sagt oder schreibt.


----------



## Tekkla (8. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Haben wir schon alles gesehen bei z.B. Dieter Nuhr, Lisa Eckert etc.
> Das war natürlich alles keine Cancel Culture, wie kann ein Teil der Gesellschaft es nur wagen so etwas zu denken oder sagen, wenn ein Mob versucht anderen Leuten, wegen ihrer Meinung die Lebensgrundlage zu entziehen?
> Der Mob möchte doch nur erziehen...


Es gab da NIEMALS einen Mob. Es gab ein Festival, wo andere Künstler nicht mit der Eckert auftreten wollten. Daraufhin lud sie der Veranstalter aus. Aber anstatt ihr die Wahrheit zu sagen hat man eine ominöse Bedrohung des Schwarzen Blocks bemüht. Und erst als die Kacke so richtig am Dampfen war und man nachharkte, kam raus, dass es diese Bedrohung gar nicht gab. Aber da war der Nuhr schon auf den Zug aufgesprungen und hat das Narrativ der Cancel Culture bedient. 

Wie war es noch gleich mit 


			
				Don-71 schrieb:
			
		

> Das was du hier schreibst ist falsch und eine Verzerrung der Wahrheit, um deine Agenda anzupreisen!


?

Einfach mal die Links klicken und lesen. Aber ich vermute, dass es nichts ändern wird, weil du es schlicht nicht wahrhaben willst.






						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				











						Veranstalter dementiert Berichte zu Gewaltdrohungen gegen Lisa Eckhart
					

Laut Veranstaltungsort des Hamburger Literaturfestival gab es lediglich "besorgte Warnungen aus der Nachbarschaft". AfD wirbt mit Foto Eckharts




					www.derstandard.de
				











						Gab es keine Drohungen?: Wende im Skandal um Auftritt von Kabarettistin Lisa Eckhart
					

Sie ist noch nicht einmal in der Stadt und sorgt dennoch für mächtig Wirbel: Die umstrittene Kabarettistin Lisa Eckhart (27) wurde aufgrund von angeblichen Drohungen gegen ihre Lesung im Rahmen des „Habour Front Literaturfestivals" wieder ausgeladen. Doch nun stellte sich heraus, dass es keine...




					www.mopo.de


----------



## Don-71 (8. Mai 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Cancel Culture ist richtig. Entweder man ist Rassist oder man ist es nicht. Entweder Mann ist frauenfeindlich oder Mann  ist es nicht. Entweder ist man Klimaleugner oder man ist es nicht. Meinungsfreiheit bedeutet eben auch die Konsequenzen für die eigenen Aussagen zu tragen, es bedeutet nicht, dass andere Personen auf diese Aussage nnicht reagieren dürfen.  Und ja, es macht Sinn sich zu überlegen was man sagt oder schreibt.


Und das machst du woran fest, was Jemand so ist, an deiner eigenen *objektiven *Meinung?
Merkst du eigentlich was du so schreibst?
Man könnte meinen, man ist wieder 80-90 Jahre zurück in der Geschichte, da hatte das auch Konsequenzen, wenn man seine Meinung gesagt hat, da war es dann die Rübe ab, heute wird halt versucht die finanzielle Lebensgrundlage zu entziehen.
Ich habe einen prima Vorschlag für dich, warum setzt du dich eigentlich nicht dafür ein, das wieder jede Straße ihren Blockwart bekommt, dann kannst du ganz sicher sein, das deine Konsequenzen auch überall umgesetzt werden!


Tekkla schrieb:


> Es gab ein Festival, *wo andere Künstler nicht mit der Eckert auftreten wollten*.* Daraufhin lud sie der Veranstalter aus. *


Belege für diese Behauptung!


----------



## Tekkla (8. Mai 2021)

Klicke die Links. Dafür sind sie da.


----------



## Don-71 (8. Mai 2021)

Sind dir wieder die Argumente ausgegangen?


----------



## sereksim (8. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> das Ersticken jeglicher Diskussionskultur mit pseudomoralischer Hochheit


Welche Diskussion wurde denn hier erstickt?!


-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Wenn sie ihre eigenen Mitglieder beseitigen, weil seine Äußerungen einer Minderheit derselben Partei nicht gefällt, dann ist das Käse, Punkt.


Es steht jeder Partei frei, ein Parteiauschlussverfahren anzuregen, wenn sich ein Mitglied explizit parteischädigend verhält. Gegen Palmer läuft bis jetzt übrigens noch nicht mal ein Verfahren, er hat bis jetzt also absolut 0 Konsequenzen tragen müssen, obwohl  _Edit: Parteiausschlussverfahren wurde angeregt, weil_ er schon mehrfach Aussagen getätigt hat, die den eigentlichen Positionen der Grünen Partei diametral gegenüber standen.


-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Die beste Form jemanden mit der "falschen" Meinung vorzuführen war in Gesellschaften mit Kultur seit jeh Humor. Man klärt, warum etwas nicht stimmt, und lacht die Meinung/Person aus. Dafür benötigt man Intelligenz und eine gesunde Diskussionskultur.


Ich kann jemandem auch argumentativ etwas entgegnen, ganz ohne Humor und trotzdem "Intelligenz und eine gesunde Diskussionskultur" haben. Genauso kann ich Humor nutzen und geschmacklos sein. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass auslachen in der Regel kein konstruktives Vorgehen in einer Debatte ist.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Das sich Palmer danach hat provozieren lassen und den Post über Aogo losgelassen hat, war geschmacklos, allerdings stehe ich nicht geifernd auf dem MArktplatz und fordere seinen Kopf, denn seine Reaktion kann ich nachvollziehen.


Was soll denn "seinen Kopf fordern" jetzt schon wieder heißen?! Palmer hat für sein Amt erstmal gar keine Konsequenzen zu fürchten, er ist und bleibt gewählter Bürgermeister. Ein mögliches Das Parteiausschlussverfahren, was eventuell angestrebt werden wird, ist erstens absolut im Recht der Partei, dauert zweitens sowieso ewig (Sarazzin, 10 Jahre nach seinem ersten fragwürdigen Buch) und kann drittens angefochten und durch diverse rechtliche Instanzen gezerrt werden. Wo ist also das Problem?


Don-71 schrieb:


> Man muss sich nicht von anderen für den Cancel Culture Post, Rassismus vorwerfen lassen, allerdings hätte ich anders reagiert.


Der ursprüngliche Cancel-Culture-Post interessiert keinen und hätte auch niemanden interessiert, hätte er nicht diesen unsäglichen und rassistischen Müll nachgeschoben. Und doch, für rassistische Aussagen kann einem selbstverständlich auch Rassismus vorgeworfen werden


Don-71 schrieb:


> Und auch sonst steht die Aussage der Frau im Raum!


Die Aussage der Frau ist für die Bewertung der Aussage von Palmer völlig irrelevant! Es geht noch nicht mal darum, wie shady es ist, dass ihr Account mittlerweile gelöscht ist und Palmer die Aussage einfach mehr oder weniger als Tatsache interpretiert hat, sondern einfach darum, dass er explizit und absolut unnötigerweise rassistische Sprache verwendet hat. Selbst wenn die Aussage wahr gewesen sein sollte, bleibt Palmers Aussage rassistisch.


----------



## Tekkla (8. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Sind dir wieder die Argumente ausgegangen?


Hast du nen Hirnschaden oder so? Klicke die Links an und lies selber. Oder soll ich dir das in einfacher Sprache vertonen?


----------



## Don-71 (8. Mai 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Klicke die Links. Dafür sind sie da.


In den Links steht *mit keinem Wort*, das andere Künstler nicht mit Lisa Ekkart auftreten wollten und sie deshalb ausgeladen wurde.
Das ist deine Erfindung, um deiner Agenda Nachdruck zu verleihen.


----------



## seahawk (8. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Und das machst du woran fest, was Jemand so ist, an deiner eigenen *objektiven *Meinung?
> Merkst du eigentlich was du so schreibst?
> Man könnte meinen, man ist wieder 80-90 Jahre zurück in der Geschichte, da hatte das auch Konsequenzen, wenn man seine Meinung gesagt hat, da war es dann die Rübe ab, heute wird halt versucht die finanzielle Lebensgrundlage zu entziehen.
> Ich habe einen prima Vorschlag für dich, warum setzt du dich eigentlich nicht dafür ein, das wieder jede Straße ihren Blockwart bekommt, dann kannst du ganz sicher sein, das deine Konsequenzen auch überall umgesetzt werden!
> ...


Entscheiden tun das die jeweiligen Arbeitgeber, Parteigremien  oder sonstige Institutionen. Ist halt das Fiese an Meinungsfreiheit, der Gegenüber kann zu der Meinung kommen mit der Person nichts mehr zu tun haben zu wollen.


----------



## Tekkla (8. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> In den Links steht *mit keinem Wort*, das andere Künstler nicht mit Lisa Ekkart auftreten wollten und sie deshalb ausgeladen wurde.
> Das ist deine Erfindung, um deiner Agenda Nachdruck zu verleihen.


Okay. Ich erkenne deinen Hirnschaden als Fakt an. Und da ich für Inklusion bin, werde ich dir da helfen.



> Ein Autor möchte mit einer Autorin nicht bei einer Doppellesung gemeinsam auftreten, beide sind mit sechs weiteren nominiert für denselben Preis bei einem Literaturfestival. Daraufhin wird ein zweiter Nominierter von den Organisatoren gefragt, der lehnt auch ab. Danach wird die jetzt erwogene Einzellesung der nominierten Autorin vom Veranstaltungsort als undurchführbar wegen wahrscheinlicher Tumulte abgelehnt. Nun wenden sich die Festivalmacher an besagte Autorin, ob sie nicht auf ihre Teilnahme verzichten würde; man könne eine ordentliche Lesung nicht ermöglichen. Das lehnt sie ab, und daraufhin lädt das Festival die Preiskandidatin aus.


https://www.zeit.de/2020/34/politisches-kabarett-lisa-eckhart-festival-hamburg-literatur


----------



## Veriquitas (8. Mai 2021)

Wollen schon, können aber nicht.


----------



## hoffgang (8. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Also weil der Account aus welchen Gründen auch immer weg ist, ich hätte an Ihrer Stelle genauso gehandelt, haben wir jetzt also ein Kernproblem, wem man so glauben darf und wem eher nicht?!


Wenns so einfach wäre.
Palmer hat sich auf Facebook gerechtfertigt, https://www.facebook.com/ob.boris.palmer/posts/4360110590695106

Blöd halt, dass er bei Bild was anderes sagt:








						Boris Palmer: Grüne leiten Ausschlussverfahren gegen Tübinger OB ein
					

Die Grünen in Baden-Württemberg haben mehrheitlich für ein Ausschlussverfahren gegen Boris Palmer gestimmt




					www.bild.de
				






> Gegenüber BILD nahm Palmer Stellung zu den Vorwürfen gegen ihn. „Mein Kommentar war ein erkennbar völlig grotesker und irrer Rassismusvorwurf gegen Aogo“, so Palmer.
> 
> Der Grünen-OB weiter: „Mir war natürlich klar, dass es sich bei den Facebook-Vorwürfen gegen Aogo, auf die ich angespielt habe, sehr wahrscheinlich um ein Fake handelt. Das war der Sinn meines ironischen Kommentars: Wenn man unbedingt will, kann man jedem einen Rassismus-Vorwurf machen – egal wie konstruiert der Vorwurf ist und ob er auf echten Tatsachen beruht oder nicht.“



Der Teil mit dem vermeintlichen Fake fehlt in der FB Entschuldigung, stattdessen wird in der FB Entschuldigung folgendes dazu gesagt:


> Der Satz mit dem N-Wort ist nachweisbar ein wörtliches Zitat.



Oder anders gesagt: Palmer ist mittlerweile klar geworden, dass die FB Nachricht die er "zitiert" hat, ein Fake ist.
Denn er hat sich zunächst damit verteidigt ja nur zitiert zu haben, rudert nun aber auch davon wieder zurück und tut so, als hätte er genau das absichtlich getan, wie man dem Kommentar bei Bild entnehmen kann.

Das ist lächerlich. Genauso der Blödsinn, es handele sich dabei um einen satirischen Streit zwischen Parteimitgliedern... Wenn Palmer diesen Streit auf dem Rücken von Aogo austrägt, dann läuft grundsätzlich was falsch. Natürlich ist sich Palmer nicht zu schade in seiner "Entschuldigung" über den Aussetzer zu Aogo diesen nochmal ins Visier zu nehmen, man siehe seinen letzten Absatz.

Palmer hat ********************* gebaut, weiß das und passt mittlerweile sogar seine Erklärungen an Tatsachen an die niemand mehr ignorieren kann. #erbärmlich.

Tja, was heißt das nun für dein Getue hier wenn selbst Palmer davon spricht, dass die Vorwürfe gegen Aogo mutmaßlich falsch waren und er das angeblich wusste? Nimmst du ihn in Schutz mit deinen Vorwürfen gegen Aogo und deiner Verteidigungshaltung gegenüber der vermeintlichen FB Frau? Isses Dir egal und willst einfach nur Recht haben?


----------



## Sparanus (8. Mai 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> über den Holocaust der mit diesem Wort auch im Zusammenhang steht beiseite wischen zu wollen


Es hat halt *sachlich* nichts mit dem Holocaust zu tun. 
Indem wir Ausdrücke die nichts mit dem Holocaust zu tun haben nicht benutzen
weil Menschen an den Holocaust denken können stellen wir die Verbindung zum Holocaust erst her.
Das ist irgendwie die selbe Denke wie unserer lieben Generalität als man in der
frühen Bundeswehr den Stahlhelm nicht weiter verwendet hat weil er zu sehr an die Wehrmacht erinnert.
(Obwohl es für BGS, Feuerwehr, Polizei und sogar NVA kein Problem war)


RyzA schrieb:


> dass es auf den Kontext ankommt.


Da gibt es doch so nette Sachen aus dem Deutschunterricht.


Threshold schrieb:


> aber wenn eine Person des öffentlichen Lebens irgendein Mist labert, muss er mit den Konsequenzen leben.


Vorsichtig:
Du sprichst grad den Menschen ihre Privatsphäre komplett ab.
Es war keine öffentliche Äußerung.


Tekkla schrieb:


> Der eine nennt den anderen Quotenneger


Wenn du zitierst, dann richtig. Er hat Schwarzer und nicht *************** gesagt.
Also wenn du noch ernsthaft dabei bleiben willst bearbeitest du deinen Post.


----------



## hoffgang (8. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es hat halt *sachlich* nichts mit dem Holocaust zu tun.
> Indem wir Ausdrücke die nichts mit dem Holocaust zu tun haben nicht benutzen
> weil Menschen an den Holocaust denken können stellen wir die Verbindung zum Holocaust erst her.
> Das ist irgendwie die selbe Denke wie unserer lieben Generalität als man in der
> ...



Das Problem ist wie immer Perzeption. Mach ne Umfrage in ner Fußgängerzone wenn die Geimpften und Genesenen wieder rausgehen dürfen und frage nach mit welcher zeitlichen Periode die Leute von heute diese Formulierung assoziieren.

Hansi Flick hat auch 2012 Ärger bekommen, als er bei der EM in Polen gesagt hat, Stahlhelm aufsetzen und groß machen. Kommt halt nicht so gut an wenn ein Deutscher das in Polen von sich gibt. Jetzt darauf zu pochen, dass der eigentliche Ursprung woanders liegt ändert am Problem wenig, zumal es wie erwähnt deutlich angenehmere Alternativen gibt.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Mai 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Das Problem ist wie immer Perzeption.


Und ich bin für aufklären.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Jetzt darauf zu pochen, dass der eigentliche Ursprung woanders liegt ändert am Problem wenig, zumal es wie erwähnt deutlich angenehmere Alternativen gibt.


Dein Beispiel eignet sich leider nicht als Vergleich.
Flick hat sich dafür entschuldigt militärischen Sprachgebrauch im Sport benutzt zu haben.
Aber das ist auch die Assoziation Stahlhelm<>Militär.
Wäre es hier auch um militärische Ausdrücke und Sport gegangen wäre das was anderes, denn darüber kann
man reden. Aber man stellt keine Verbindung zum Holocaust her wo keine ist. Da bin ich gegen.

Kleine Anekdote:
Wir haben mal in der Schule zum Thema "lyrisches Berlin" Begriffe an der Tafel gesammelt die zu Berlin passen.
Mein Anschrieb war "Wir sind das Volk" ganz klar wegen der friedlichen Revolution in der DDR.
Zack: Kommentare wegen Nazis etc
Ich hab meine Mitschüler nur gefragt was bei ihnen eigentlich kaputt ist...

(Anmerkung dazu: Zu dem Zeitpunkt gab es weder AfD noch Pegida)


----------



## Tekkla (8. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn du zitierst, dann richtig. Er hat Schwarzer und nicht *************** gesagt.
> Also wenn du noch ernsthaft dabei bleiben willst bearbeitest du deinen Post.


Nope, der Lehman hat ihn einen Zitat: "Quotenschwarzer" genannt. Das ist Fakt und belegt. Ich habe das als "Zitat:" hinzugefügt. An der Aussage ändere ich nichts, denn sie ist belegt.

Edit: Korrigiert wie es Sparanus gesagt hat. Er hat recht.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Mai 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Nope, der Lehman hat ihn einen Zitat: "Quoteneger" genannt. Das ist Fakt und belegt


Dann Quelle her



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don-71 (8. Mai 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Tja, was heißt das nun für dein Getue hier wenn selbst Palmer davon spricht, dass die Vorwürfe gegen Aogo mutmaßlich falsch waren und er das angeblich wusste? Nimmst du ihn in Schutz mit deinen Vorwürfen gegen Aogo und deiner Verteidigungshaltung gegenüber der vermeintlichen FB Frau? Isses Dir egal und willst einfach nur Recht haben?


Verleumde mich nicht, sondern lese meine Posts!
Ich habe Palmers Aogo Post schon in meinem *Eröffnungspost* als geschmacklos kritisiert!
Desweiteren habe ich mein Eröffnungspost so aufgebaut, das ich immer offen gelassen habe, ob der Post der Frau wahr oder Fake ist.
*Du hast daraus eine Glaubensfrage und ein gesellschaftliches Kernproblem konstruiert!*
Es ist immer noch nicht erwiesen ob der Post ein Fake ist order nicht und ich plädiere zu warten, bis sich das aufgelöst hat und sehe darin kein gesellschaftliches Kernproblem.

Was der Palmer heute mit seinem  Post macht oder nicht ist mir ziemlich egal, da mir schon gestern abend klar war, das er damit gegen den Rassismus Vorwurf von Danzl provoziert hat, er aber intelligent genug ist, um zu wissen was die Konsequenten sind.
Mir ging es um seinen Cancel Culture Post den ich unterstütze und im übrigen stehe ich nicht auf dem MArktplatz und fordere Köpfe, außer jemand greift das GG an, was ich schon mehrmals bei der AfD klar zum Ausdruckt gebracht habe.
Ansonsten möchte ich in einer freiheitlichen Gesellschaft leben, und lege keinen Wert auf Blockwarte, das hatten wir schon in zwei deutschen Staaten und ich brauche bestimmt keinen dritten Versuch, egal welche Moralitäten man als Anspruch vor sich her trägt.


Tekkla schrieb:


> Nope, der Lehman hat ihn einen Zitat: "Quoteneger" genannt. Das ist Fakt und belegt. Ich habe das als "Zitat:" hinzugefügt. An der Aussage ändere ich nichts, denn sie ist belegt.


Das ist eine glasklare Lüge, die Whats App Nachricht hat Aogo als Screenshot veröffentlicht und da stand Schwarz auf Weiss, Quotenschwarzer!


----------



## hoffgang (8. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Verleumde mich nicht, sondern lese meine Posts!



Ersteres brauch ich nicht, denn ich mach zweites.

DU hast hier beschrieben wie deiner Meinung nach die Vorwürfe gegen Aogo der Wahrheit entsprechen könnten, DU hast regelmäßig massiv dagegen gewettert als hier angedeutet wurde, der Acc der "Dame" könne nicht echt sein, bzw. hast immer wieder darauf verwiesen dass diese Anschuldigungen echt sein könnten.

Und natürlich isses dir "jetzt" egal was der Palmer sagt, oder gesagt hat...

Also spiel jetzt nicht den Empörten oder gar den Palmer und steh doch einfach mal dazu was du hier geschrieben und als deine Meinung vertreten hast. Palmer hat Mist gebaut, du hast dich über CC empört und bist dem was Palmer geschrieben hat blind gefolgt. Das ist alles. Dabei hast du verkannt dass Palmers komplette Aktion & beide "Erklärungen" vollkommen über das hinnausgehen was man zivilisierte Debattenkultur nennen könnte. Egal ob er provoziert wurde, egal obs "Satire" sein soll. Man wirft doch Aogo nicht in dieser Sprache vollkommen haltlose Vorwürfe auf FB um die Ohren und ordnet das nichtmal im Ansatz ein. Das ist hinterher erfolgt, als er sich für seinen Unfug rechtfertigen musste. Und von Dir kam für die Aktion auch noch Verständnis.

Also bitte, niemand muss dich hier verleumden, dich zu zitieren reicht vollkommen.
Die Diskussion hier zeigt übrigens auch wie verlogen die von - nennen wir es konservativ - geführt wird.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist eine glasklare Lüge, die Whats App Nachricht hat Aogo als Screenshot veröffentlicht und da stand Schwarz auf Weiss, Quotenschwarzer!


Na warten wir mal was er als Quelle liefert oder ob er uns Recht gibt. Ich hab den Screenshot ja verlinkt.


----------



## Don-71 (8. Mai 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ersteres brauch ich nicht, denn ich mach zweites.
> 
> DU hast hier beschrieben wie deiner Meinung nach die Vorwürfe gegen Aogo der Wahrheit entsprechen könnten, DU hast regelmäßig massiv dagegen gewettert als hier angedeutet wurde, der Acc der "Dame" könne nicht echt sein, bzw. hast immer wieder darauf verwiesen dass diese Anschuldigungen echt sein könnten.
> 
> Also spiel jetzt nicht den Empörten oder gar den Palmer und steh doch einfach mal dazu was du hier geschrieben und als deine Meinung vertreten hast.


Ich spiele nicht den Empörten, ich verweise auf meine Posts und natürlich können sich die Anschuldigungen gegen Aogo immer noch als wahr herausstellen, ich halte die Chance für 50;50.
Wenn du andere Beweise hast, immer her damit, hast du aber nicht bicht, sondern konstruierst und spekulierst im Rahmen deiner Blockwart Agenda.


----------



## hoffgang (8. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich spiele nicht den Empörten, ich verweise auf meine Posts und natürlich können sich die Anschuldigungen gegen Aogo immer noch als wahr herausstellen, ich halte die Chance für 50;50.


Na sicher doch. Nachdem Palmer sich jetzt schon damit verteidigt, dass die Vorwürfe wahrscheinlich Fake sind und er es "deshalb gewählt hat um zu überspitzen" und jetzt oh Wunder der Account nicht mehr da ist. Nicht zu vergessen das was ich von FB verlinkt habe, die ersten die die Screenshots geteilt haben waren aus dem AfD Milieu.

Ich bin mir ganz ganz sicher, da ist bestimmt was dran wenn irgendein verschwundenes Random Profil auf FB was behauptet, just in dem Moment als es opportun ist gegen Aogo zu hetzen.

Wieviel Mühe Du dir hier aber gegeben hast um auszudrücken, dass die Vorwürfe doch eventuell, ganz möglicherweise doch stimmen könnten... #Agendadriven

Fun Fact zum Thema Quotenneger.
Man google einfach mal Aogo + Quotenneger. Man findet NICHT das Zitat von Lehmann, denn er hat Aogo als Quotenschwarzen bezeichnet. Man findet aber genug Treffer bei rassistischen rechtsextremen Arschgeigen, die hinter das Lehmann Quote schreiben "gemeint war Quotenneger".


----------



## Sparanus (8. Mai 2021)

Palmer macht sich mit seinem Populismus auch bei mir unbeliebt,
mit den Menschenfeinden will ich ihn trotzdem nicht vergleichen.
Das denke ich nicht über ihn.


----------



## Don-71 (8. Mai 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Also spiel jetzt nicht den Empörten oder gar den Palmer und steh doch einfach mal dazu was du hier geschrieben und als deine Meinung vertreten hast. Palmer hat Mist gebaut, du hast dich über CC empört und bist dem was Palmer geschrieben hat blind gefolgt. Das ist alles. Dabei hast du verkannt dass Palmers komplette Aktion & beide "Erklärungen" vollkommen über das hinnausgehen was man zivilisierte Debattenkultur nennen könnte. Egal ob er provoziert wurde, egal obs "Satire" sein soll. Man wirft doch Aogo nicht in dieser Sprache vollkommen haltlose Vorwürfe auf FB um die Ohren und ordnet das nichtmal im Ansatz ein. Das ist hinterher erfolgt, als er sich für seinen Unfug rechtfertigen musste. Und von Dir kam für die Aktion auch noch Verständnis.


Entweder kannst du nicht lesen oder andere Dinge stimmen mit dir nicht!


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich kann Palmers ersten Kommentar nur zustimmen, den zweiten Kommntar hätte ich so nie geschrieben und finde ihn geschmacklos, nur falls der Bezug wahr sein sollte, wirft das natürlich auch ein nicht so nettes Licht auf Herrn Aogo.
> 
> Mein eigentliches Anliegen ist aber, dass m.A. nach jetzt der Bogen langsam überspannt ist, vor allen dingen wer ist hier eigentlich noch Opfer und Täter? Falls alles den Tatsachen entspricht haben wir es mit einem vermeintlichen Opfer aber auch gleichzeitig Täter zu tun, mir wäre lieber, die Leute würden das eher wie früher üblich privat untereinander klären, jetzt ist das Ding aber auch durch solches Anheizen wie von Palmer richtig in der Öffentlichkeit und der Grabenkrieg ist vorprogrammiert. Das alles führt nicht zur Bekämpfung von Rasismus, sondern nur zur Spaltung von Gesellschaft.
> 
> Um das gleich klarzustellen, dieser Fall zeigt m.A. nach die Auswüchse die einiges angenommen hat, wer wirklich Opfer von Rassismus geworden ist oder wird, soll sich natürlich dagegen auch öffentlich oder vor Gericht zur wehr setzen, aber der Internet Mob und "inszenierte Cancel Culture" taugt eher nicht dazu glaube ich und dieser Fall verdeutlicht das.


Ich habe also eine Agenda? Rassismus oder gegen Schwarze oder gegen was eigentlich?
Einigen von Euch ist mit ihrer geifernden Blockwart Mentalität nicht mehr wirklich zu helfen!


----------



## hoffgang (8. Mai 2021)

Steht doch alles in deinen Posts.

"inszenierte Cancel Culture" ist dein Feindbild, dagegen wird geschossen. Dabei bleibt auf der Strecke dass Hass & Gewaltandrohung von Rechts jeden Tag Menschen canceln, dabei bleibt auf der Strecke, dass das Statement von Palmer zu Aogo / Lehmann durchaus Diskussionswürdig ist, seine Aktion mit Aogo in den Kommentaren jedoch die Schwächen und den inherenten Rassismus des Herrn Palmer aufdeckt - was du nicht siehst / sehen willst.

Du behauptest zwar in deinem Eingangspost, dass der zweite Teil des Palmerschen Versuchs über CC zu schreiben geschmacklos sei, hier im Thread lässt du dich dann aber über mehrere Posts an der Möglichkeit aus, dass an den Vorwürfen gegen Aogo was dran sei, widersprichst mir wenn ich klar stelle, dass Palmer hier Mist gebaut hat.

Warum du da überhaupt widersprochen hast ist mir ein Rätsel, schließlich nimmst du so verschiedene Haltungen ein.

Also entweder hat Palmer Mist gebaut und zwar richtig, dann muss man ihn dafür nicht verteidigen, oder du siehst das anders, dann müsstest du aber deinen Eingangspost überarbeiten.


----------



## Don-71 (8. Mai 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Steht doch alles in deinen Posts.
> 
> "inszenierte Cancel Culture" ist dein Feindbild, dagegen wird geschossen. Dabei bleibt auf der Strecke dass Hass & Gewaltandrohung von Rechts jeden Tag Menschen canceln, dabei bleibt auf der Strecke, dass das Statement von Palmer zu Aogo / Lehmann durchaus Diskussionswürdig ist, seine Aktion mit Aogo in den Kommentaren jedoch die Schwächen und den inherenten Rassismus des Herrn Palmer aufdeckt - was du nicht siehst / sehen willst.
> 
> ...


Du begreifst es einfach nicht, aber wahrscheinlich kein Wunder bei euch weichgespülten grünen Männlein!
Deshalb singe ich es mal glasklar vor.
In meinem subjektiven Wertekanon macht es einen riesen Unterschied, ob Aogo sich die vorgeworfenen Handlungen zurechnen lassen muss oder nicht. 
Treffen sie nicht zu, hat er für *mich (subjektiv) *das (moralische) Recht den Lehmann öffentlich hinzuhängen
Treffen sie aber zu, oder ähnliches, ist er für mich ein Heuchler und eine linke (nicht politisch) Bazille.

Ach ja Kritik an meinen Werten oder meinem subjektiven Wertekanon prallen an mir ab wie an Teflon!


----------



## Albatros1 (8. Mai 2021)

I


----------



## hoffgang (8. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> In meinem subjektiven Wertekanon macht es einen riesen Unterschied, ob Aogo sich die vorgeworfenen Handlungen zurechnen lassen muss oder nicht.


Was ist das für ne Formulierung... zurechnen lassen muss...
Wenn du also in deinem Vorurteilsbehafteten Werteumfeld der Meinung bist, dass ein Schwadde durchaus weiße Frauen mit Sprüchen zu Negerschwänzen belabern könnte, dann ergibt das für dich einen Unterschied in der Bewertung der Sachverhalte Lehmann / Palmer?

Und wie genau soll das in irgendeiner Form rechtfertigen was Lehmann über ihn gesagt hat, was Palmer über ihn gesagt hat? Richtig, tut es nicht.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Treffen sie nicht zu, hat er für *mich (subjektiv) *das (moralische) Recht den Lehmann öffentlich hinzuhängen
> Treffen sie aber zu, oder ähnliches, ist er für mich ein Heuchler und eine linke (nicht politisch) Bazille.


1.) Es ist irrelevant ob Aogo dass zu der Frau gesagt hat oder nicht, rassistische Beleidigungen bleiben rassistische Beleidigungen.
2.) Treffen Sie zu gibt das niemandem das Recht Aogo rassistisch zu beleidigen, siehe 1.)

Ignorieren wir doch einfach - wie du - das Riesen Thema Rassismus im Fußball. Ignorieren wir den Fakt, dass hier ein (weißer) Nationalspieler einen farbigen Nationalspieler beleidigt, in einem Umfeld in dem Bananenwürfe, Affenlaute und rassistische Beleidigungen an der Tagesordnung sind. 

Aber komm, reduzier es doch bitte auf die eventuelle Möglichkeit deiner subjektiven Wahrnehmung ob du denkst, dass jemand etwas getan haben könnte was ihm auf FB vorgeworfen wird - und alles was du über die Person weißt, hast du aus dem Internet.
Und DU regst dich über Cancel Culture auf?




Don-71 schrieb:


> Ach ja Kritik an meinen Werten oder meinem subjektiven Wertekanon prallen an mir ab wie an Teflon!


Stimmt, mit sachlicher Kritik konntest du noch nie umgehen, das ist unbestritten.


----------



## Veriquitas (8. Mai 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich gibt es bei allen Weißen, Schwarzen, usw die geichen Schweinehunde und die sind als solche auch persönlich zu kritisieren. Aber man lege die Betonung auf persönlich.



Das ist aber noch nicht bei den Leuten angekommen, es muss sich keiner beschimpfen lassen. Nicht deutsche oder nicht weisse haben kein hoheitsrecht darüber zu entscheiden was rassismus ist. Wer nicht separiert werden will separiert keine anderen Leute.


----------



## Don-71 (8. Mai 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Was ist das für ne Formulierung... zurechnen lassen muss...
> Wenn du also in deinem Vorurteilsbehafteten Werteumfeld der Meinung bist, dass ein Schwadde durchaus weiße Frauen mit Sprüchen zu Negerschwänzen belabern könnte, dann ergibt das für dich einen Unterschied in der Bewertung der Sachverhalte Lehmann / Palmer?
> 
> Und wie genau soll das in irgendeiner Form rechtfertigen was Lehmann über ihn gesagt hat, was Palmer über ihn gesagt hat? Richtig, tut es nicht.
> ...


Du bist einfach mittlerweile unzerechnungsfähig!

Im Gegensatz zu dir, habe ich keine Urteile gefällt.

Ich habe den Palmer nie verteidigt, sondern einmal geschrieben, das ich seine Reaktion auf den Rassismus Kommentar von Danzl nachvollziehen kann, warum er so reagiert hat, habe seinen eigenen Rassismus Kommentar aber nie verteidigt. Deine Fehlinterpretationen liegen da wohl eher, am mangelnden Willen meine Posts richtig zu lesen, als sie mit wilden Unterstellungen zu interpretieren, aber das kennen wir ja schon vom RAF Thema.

Ja und ich gebe offen zu, aus meiner Lebenserfahrung mit Fussballern, die ich über 3 Jahre während meines Studiums zu Hauf als Chauffeur Dienst der Firma Opel überall (auch an Orte über die man nicht spricht) hingefahren habe, halte ich den Vorwurf gegen Aogo nicht für abwegig, wie gesagt die Chancen stehen 50 zu 50.

Desweiteren halte ich Jemand völlig unabhängig von Hautfarbe und Geschlecht für eine linke Bazille, wenn er andere wegen Fehlverhaltens öffentlich hinhängt, selber aber ähnliches oder gleiches zu verantworten hat.

So damit habe ich meine Meinung hier und im Eingangspost ausführlichst dargelegt und damit beende ich für mich die Debatte. Ich halte von Cancel Culture in ihrer momentanen teilweise völlig überzogenen Hybris gar nichts, und werde diese Blockwart Mentalität wenn möglich ignorieren, damit aber auch keinesfalls irgendwie unterstützen oder wenn nötig bekämpfen.


----------



## hoffgang (8. Mai 2021)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Nicht deutsche oder nicht weisse haben kein hoheitsrecht darüber zu entscheiden was rassismus ist.


Naja, Deutsche oder Weiße halt auch nicht...
Aber genau diese Gruppen tun so als hätten Sie dieses Recht und da liegt eines der Probleme.

Kann ja sein, dass du unter einem Stein lebst, aber das mit "Die Letzte Instanz" hast du schon mitbekommen, ebenso die Diskussion darüber, oder?

@Don-71 

Starkes Statement - wenn nötig bekämpfen. Du willst was gegen Cancel Culture tun? Sehr gerne. Engagier dich gegen Rechts, zeig, dass Demokraten sich von rechten Drohungen nicht einschüchtern lassen, dann tust du schon sehr sehr viel gegen Cancel Culture.

Oder du präsentierst halt vorurteilsbehafteten Blödsinn wie deine Einschätzung von Aogo (wow, du warst 3 Jahre Chauffeur, mein Gott, dieser EInblick, dieser Sachverstand, diese... unfassbare Arroganz...) und heulst rum wenn Personen die offen rassistische Äußerungen tätigen dafür negatives Feedback bekommen.

Kann man machen. Ist dann halt *********************.

Mal ehrlich, Cancel Culture ist für diejenigen ein Problem, die nicht verstehen was Meinungsfreiheit heißt. 
Wo liegt dein Problem darin, dass jemand für getätigte Aussagen auch Konsequenzen erfahren kann? 
Wenn jemand Entgleisungen von sich gibt die rassistisch, sexistisch, volksverhetzend, oder ähnliches ist, soll das einfach hingenommen werden?
Buhuu der arme Millionär Lehmann ist kein Fernsehexperte mehr - no shit, alles was er tun musste um den Job nicht zu verlieren ist keine rassistische ********************* zu schreiben. "Aber das war doch im privaten" Und das macht exakt was daran besser?

Wir haben nach wir vor ein massives strukturelles Problem mit Rassismus in unserer Gesellschaft, mit Sexismus in unserer Gesellschaft (ich weiß, du wirst hier mit Mrs. Mysterious von Facebook ankommen), mit rechten Trollen die im Internet ********************* verbreiten und wir werden dem nur Herr indem wir Grenzen aufzeigen. Und ja, es gibt Grenzen dessen was man sagen darf. Einerseits sind diese durch unsere Gesetze festgelegt. Und dann gibt es die Grenze die wir als Gesellschaft festlegen, die Grenze des guten Geschmacks. Wer der Meinung ist, Rassismus gehöre innerhalb dieser Grenzen zu unserem Sprachgebrauch, der muss sich nicht wundern wenn die Mehrheit dann nichts mehr mit dieser Person zu tun haben will.

Es ist ja nicht so schwierig, man muss doch nur unterlassen Personen aufgrund ihrer Herkunft / Hautfarbe zu diskriminieren, ich mein, come on, wie hart ist das bitte.


----------



## Veriquitas (8. Mai 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Naja, Deutsche oder Weiße halt auch nicht...
> Aber genau diese Gruppen tun so als hätten Sie dieses Recht und da liegt eines der Probleme.



Ne das tut keiner merheitlich, ist ne Behauptung.


----------



## hoffgang (8. Mai 2021)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ne das tut keiner merheitlich, ist ne Behauptung.


Ok, du lebst also unter einem Stein und hast die Debatten um genau dieses Thema absolut nicht mitbekommen.

Dann empfehle ich doch mal einfach zu googlen was es mit "Die letzte Instanz" auf sich hatte, wie dort weiße Deutsche über Rassismus gesprochen haben (ohne jemanden in der Runde zu haben der auch von Rassismus in Deutschland betroffen wäre) und was die Folgen dieses unsagbaren Blödsinns waren.

Ist halt klasse deine Behauptung, wenige Monate nachdem wir genau diese Behauptung öffentlich widerlegt bekommen haben.


----------



## Don-71 (8. Mai 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Starkes Statement - wenn nötig bekämpfen. Du willst was gegen Cancel Culture tun? Sehr gerne. Engagier dich gegen Rechts, zeig, dass Demokraten sich von rechten Drohungen nicht einschüchtern lassen, dann tust du schon sehr sehr viel gegen Cancel Culture.


Dieses Statement ist so lachhaft und zeugt auch gleichzeitig von deiner völligen Ignoranz!
Mein Kampf gegen Rechts, ist alleine hier im Forum über 4 Jahre ziemlich gut dokumentiert, abseits davon das ich mich im Real Life, in der Kommunal Politik schon seit Jahren engagiere.

Ich brauche mir da bestimmt nicht von dir Hausaufgaben geben lassen, vielmehr vermute ich ich, das du und einige Andere hier ziemlich daran zu kauen haben, dass ich eben durch und durch Demokrat, liberal und mit beiden Beinen auf dem Boden des Grundgesetzes stehe.
Damit ist es dann ziemlich mühselig, mich mit Cancel Culture aus dem Diskurs zu drücken, wie *DU* es in der jüngeren Vergangeheit, mit Alter weißer Mann und deinen unterschwelligen AfD Andeutungen in Richtung meiner Person immer wieder versucht hast, weil meine politische Heimat eben die Union ist, die du abgrundtief hasst und am liebsten auch bei jeder Gelegenheit mit Cancel Culture überziehen möchtest, aber dich nicht so wirklich traust.
Das alles zeigt nur vielmehr deine Einstellung zur Demokratie und zum demokratische Diskurs, denn andere Meinungen sind für dich grundsätzlich Rechts, Rechtsradikal, oder Alter weißer Mann.


----------



## Veriquitas (8. Mai 2021)

Ja wie gesagt, ich gehöre nicht dazu, ich bin kein Rassist und die Menschen in meinem Umfeld auch nicht.


----------



## hoffgang (8. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Damit ist es dann ziemlich mühselig, mich mit Cancel Culture aus dem Diskurs zu drücken, wie *DU* es in der jüngeren Vergangeheit, mit Alter weißer Mann und deinen unterschwelligen AfD Andeutungen in Richtung meiner Person immer wieder versucht hast, weil meine politische Heimat eben die Union ist, die du abgrundtief hasst und am liebsten auch bei jeder Gelegenheit mit Cancel Culture überziehen möchtest, aber dich nocht so wirklich traust.


1.) Ich will dich nicht canceln.
2.) Im AwM Thread hast du absolutes Unverständnis für die dort aufgezeigte Problematik gezeigt, nicht mal den Ansatz des Versuchs zu verstehen worum es geht. Wenn du sachlichen Diskurs (zu dem Widerspruch gehört) nicht aushältst, dann sind politische Diskussionen vllt nicht so dein Ding.
3.) Wie oft noch, ich bin JU Mitglied, ich hasse die CDU nicht und will sie auch nicht "bei jeder Gelegenheit mit Cancel Culture überziehen" - wie kommst du nur immer auf sowas, das sind komplett haltlose Vorwürfe ohne jede Grundlage. Komplett abstruß.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Das alles zeigt nur vielmehr deine Einstellung zur Demokratie und zum demokratische Diskurs, denn andere Meinungen sind für dich grundsätzlich Rechts, Rechtsradikal, oder Alter weißer Mann.


Jaja, wenn man nicht mehr weiterweiß, dann beschimpft man halt sein Gegenüber. 
Meine Einstellung zur Demokratie ist so gefestigt wie sie nur sein kann. Du klopfst Sprüche, ich hab Uniform angezogen. Du schwadronierst in Foren - ich hab den Auftrag der politischen Bildung im Sinne einer freiheitlich demokratischen Grundordnung ernst genommen und umgesetzt.

Außerdem fehlt in deiner Aufzählung noch Rechtsextrem - Gott, lernt halt endlich mal Rechtsradikal und Rechtsextrem zu unterscheiden und die Begriffe korrekt zu benutzen. Ums mit Boris Palmer zu sagen, welches Niveau soll das bitte abbilden!


----------



## Sparanus (8. Mai 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> "Aber das war doch im privaten" Und das macht exakt was daran besser?


Es macht es nicht besser, aber dass man private Chats einfach veröffentlicht finde ich menschlich so widerwärtig und ekelhaft. 
Diese Nachricht ist nicht schön, aber auch nicht so kritisch, dass Millionen sie lesen müssen.


----------



## hoffgang (8. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es macht es nicht besser, aber dass man private Chats einfach veröffentlicht finde ich menschlich so widerwärtig und ekelhaft.
> Diese Nachricht ist nicht schön, aber auch nicht so kritisch, dass Millionen sie lesen müssen.


Man darf hier bitte nicht vergessen, Aogo als farbiger Fußballer hat, wie viele andere, Zeit seiner Karriere mit Rassismus zu kämpfen gehabt. Wer den Sport auch nur ein wenig verfolgt, der liest regelmäßig über rassistische Vorfälle, nicht nur in Deutschland, sondern auch in anderen Ligen.
Es dürfte schlimm genug sein wenn sowas aus einer Fankurve kommt, man das quasi sein ganzes Sportlerleben erfährt und machtlos / wehrlos ist (zumal die Vereine das Thema auch erst seit wenigen Jahren wirklich ernst nehmen), wenn man es dann auch noch von jemandem erfahren muss, der wie man selbst das Trikot der Nationalmannschaft getragen hat - die sich ja seit längerem gegen Rassismus positioniert - glaubst du nicht, dass man dann durchaus zur Bewertung kommt, dass eine solche Nachricht für einen doch größeren Kreis an Personen von Interesse ist?

Für sich selbst betrachtet betrifft das erstmal nur Lehmann und Aogo. Aber damit verschweigt man halt die Dimension des anhaltenden Rassismus im (deutschen) Fußball und tut so, als gäbe es diese Problematik nicht.

Was wäre denn eine angemessene Reaktion gewesen? Zurückschreiben? "Du Jens, das find ich aber nicht wirklich ok?"
Oder, wie manche rechte Blogs vorgeschlagen haben, Aogo hätte sich Lehmann "schnappen" sollen. Einfach schlucken und ignorieren? Ist das der richtige Weg? Wenn ein Gerald Asamoah berichtet, dass sein Sohn von "Fans" angegangen wird, mit Rufen wie "Hau den *************** weg!" (wohlgemerkt, wir sprechen hier von einem Minderjährigen als Opfer...).

Ich kann nicht in Aogos Kopf schauen, aber wenn sowas deine Karriere begleitet, immer und immer wieder und man jetzt auch mal die Möglichkeit hat, aktiv etwas zu tun - den Post zu teilen - ist es da nicht vorstellbar, dass man dieser Versuchung nicht widersteht? 

Kontext ist wichtig.


----------



## Tekkla (8. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist eine glasklare Lüge, die Whats App Nachricht hat Aogo als Screenshot veröffentlicht und da stand Schwarz auf Weiss, Quotenschwarzer!


Ich habe es korrigiert und auch so im Beitrag hinterlegt. Ich bin lernfähig. Und wie ist es mit dir und der CC rund um die Lisa und dem Habor Festival?


----------



## Sparanus (9. Mai 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> glaubst du nicht, dass man dann durchaus zur Bewertung kommt, dass eine solche Nachricht für einen doch größeren Kreis an Personen von Interesse ist?


Du meinst also, dass man zur Bewertung kommt, dass man eine Strafbare Handlung (Verletzung der Persönlichkeitsrechte) begeht um eine wahrscheinlich nicht strafbare Handlung öffentlich zu machen ist in Ordnung?
(gehe davon aus, dass es hier den Unterschied macht ob man Schwarzer oder *************** sagt)


hoffgang schrieb:


> Was wäre denn eine angemessene Reaktion gewesen? Zurückschreiben? "Du Jens, das find ich aber nicht wirklich ok?"


Das wäre absolut angemessen gewesen und ggf persönliche Konsequenzen ziehen.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Kontext ist wichtig.


Ist er und trotzdem ist die Reaktion mMn. nicht angemessen.


Tekkla schrieb:


> Ich habe es korrigiert und auch so im Beitrag hinterlegt. Ich bin lernfähig. Und wie ist es mit dir und der CC rund um die Lisa und dem Habor Festival?


Ich habe dich korrigiert und du hast mir widersprochen statt es selbst zu prüfen bevor du geantwortet hast.
Lernfähig vielleicht, aber die Lernkurve muss steiler sein.


----------



## Tekkla (9. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Na warten wir mal was er als Quelle liefert oder ob er uns Recht gibt. Ich hab den Screenshot ja verlinkt.


Wenn du weniger subtil gewesen wärst und den Screenie gleich gepostet hättest, dann hätte man sich das Geplänkel sparen können. Ich habe aus deiner Antwort jedenfalls nicht erkannt, dass ich mit einer falschen Erinnerung rumtextete. Man kann nur schneller lernen, wenn die Lehrer auch gut sind.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Mai 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Wenn du weniger subtil gewesen wärst und den Screenie gleich gepostet hättest, dann hätte man sich das Geplänkel sparen können


Weißt du, ich sitze hier teilweise lange an kurzen Antworten weil ich prüfe was ich schreibe 
Und du hast dich ein bisschen zu überzeugt für etwas nicht überprüftes gegeben. Das ist meiner Meinung nach nicht 
nicht der richtige Weg zu handeln.


----------



## Tekkla (9. Mai 2021)

Mag auch daran liegen, dass ich keinen Unterschied zwischen den Worten "Quotenneger" und "Quotenschwarzer" mache. Ist für mich ein und der selbe miese Sprech mit ein und der selben miesen Bedeutung.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Mai 2021)

Ja warum nicht alles vereinfachen, macht das Leben viel simpler.


----------



## Tekkla (9. Mai 2021)

Ich finde es viel erschreckender, dass wir schon soweit sind, dass man da eine Abstufung im Sinne von weniger schlimm einzuziehen versucht.


----------



## Don-71 (9. Mai 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ich finde es viel erschreckender, dass wir schon soweit sind, dass man da eine Abstufung im Sinne von weniger schlimm einzuziehen versucht.


Dir ist schon der Unterschied zwischen dem N-Wort und Schwarzer klar?


----------



## Sparanus (9. Mai 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ich finde es viel erschreckender, dass wir schon soweit sind, dass man da eine Abstufung im Sinne von weniger schlimm einzuziehen versucht.


Also du findest unser ganzes Rechtssystem schlimm? 
Jemand der nen Stück Obst klaut soll also auch so bestraft werden wie jemand der ein Auto klaut? 
Jemand der einen anderen eine Backpfeife gibt soll auch so bestraft werden wie jemand der mit dem Messer zusticht? 

Abstufungen MÜSSEN immer gemacht werden.


----------



## Tekkla (9. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Dir ist schon der Unterschied zwischen dem N-Wort und Schwarzer klar?


Erkläre mir bitte zwei Dnge: 
1. Den Unterschied bei der Bedeutung von "Quotenschwarzer" zu "Quotenneger".
2. Was es nun mit deiner CC bzgl Lisa Eckhart auf sich hat.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Also du findest unser ganzes Rechtssystem schlimm?
> ...
> Abstufungen MÜSSEN immer gemacht werden.


Wenn wegen einer besonderen "Schwere der Schuld" am Ende "Lebenslänglich mit anschließender Sicherheitsverwahrung" für im direkten Vergleich nicht Deckungsgleiche aber eben so schwer wiegende Taten vergeben wird, dann ist's für mich einerlei. 

Und auch an dich: Erkläre mir bitte, wo du den Unterschied bei der Bedeutung von "Quotenschwarzer" zu "Quotenneger" siehst.


----------



## Opprobrium (9. Mai 2021)

Was ich nicht verstehe ist, warum aogo und palmer ihre jobs abgeben müssen.
Bei lehmann kann ichs nachvollziehen.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Mai 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Und auch an dich: Erkläre mir bitte, wo du den Unterschied bei der Bedeutung von "Quotenschwarzer" zu "Quotenneger" siehst.


*************** sagt man nicht, Schwarz ist die Selbstbezeichnung dieser ethischen Gruppe. 
Wenn ich bei meinen Freunden bin, bin ich der Quotennerd. Meine Mun der Quotenossi etc

Das ist in aller Regel nett und Scherzhaft gemeint. 


Opprobrium schrieb:


> Lehmann nennt Aogo einen quotenneger und schickt ihm das auch noch.


Nochmal:
Das ist nicht wahr, sind wir jetzt auf AfD Niveau angekommen?


----------



## Tekkla (9. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist in aller Regel nett und Scherzhaft gemeint.


Und da sind wir beim Punkt: Du als Weißer definierst, was ein Mensch mit dunkler Hautfarbe als Spass und was als Ernst betrachten sollte. 

Solange du das nicht für dich realisierst und als gegeben anerkennst, ist eine Diskussion mit dir über die Schwere dessen, was sich Lehmann und in der Folge Palmer geleistet haben, vollkommen für die Katz.


----------



## Opprobrium (9. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nochmal:
> Das ist nicht wahr, sind wir jetzt auf AfD Niveau angekommen?


Ja ich habe mir das jetz angeschaut und die Medien versuchen das anders darzustellen als es war.









						Palmer rechtfertigt rassistischen Kommentar: „Ich habe Dennis Aogo in Schutz genommen“
					

Auf Facebook schrieb Tübingens Oberbürgermeister Boris Palmer, dass Aogo „ein schlimmer Rassist“ sei. Dem Partei-Ausschlussverfahren will er sich nun stellen.




					www.tagesspiegel.de
				




Da kann man es sich anschaun. Ist eigentlich halb so wild.


----------



## Tekkla (9. Mai 2021)

Palmer red





Opprobrium schrieb:


> Da kann man es sich anschaun. Ist eigentlich halb so wild.


Palmer dreht und wendet sich gerade wie ein Aal in Salz.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Mai 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Und da sind wir beim Punkt: Du als Weißer definierst, was ein Mensch mit dunkler Hautfarbe als Spass und was als Ernst betrachten sollte.


Ich bin so fucking weiß, dass ich ständig gefragt werde woher ich denn komme. (das hat eigentlich nur beim Bund keiner gemacht, da war allen die Hautfarbe egal) 
Hatte gestern erst ein Date und wurde gefragt wo ich denn her komme. 

Richtig ich hab keine Ahnung wie das ist.


----------



## Opprobrium (9. Mai 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Palmer  dreht und wendet sich gerade wie ein Aal in Salz.


Ne, der meinte das sarkastisch. Man hat nur die Beiträge gelöscht und man siehts nicht mehr.
Palmer referiert über cancel culture und Twittermob und tritt damit cancel culture und twittermob turbo los.
Total affig. Und Medien drehen alles komplett um.
Man muss die twitterkommentare lesen, dann ist es sogar lustig.
Lehmen muss weg ok, Aogo und Palmer versteh ich nicht.
Bis zum vergasen trainiert, was soll daran schlimm sein, glaube Aogo hat gekündigt weil er die Lehmann Nachricht veröffentlicht hat, die wohl mit "Quoten Schwarzer" und Smiley nicht als Rassismus gemeint war. Schlechtes Gewissen undso.

Kannte den Palmer als Nazi, aber die Erklärung kommt gut.


> @Sprachjakobinat
> Ich habe gestern mit Jens Lehmann auch Dennis Aogo in Schutz genommen. Sein Satz, „Trainieren bis zur Vergasung“ müsste mit einer Entschuldigung erledigt sein und darf nicht dazu führen, dass er vom Bildschirm verschwinden muss. Geendet habe ich mit dem Satz: „Ich will nicht in einem solchen Sprachjakobinat leben.“
> Ein Mitglied der grünen Jugend, das mir seit vielen Jahren identitätspolitische Rassismusvorwürfe macht, schrieb daraufhin:
> „Na mal wieder Rassismus relativieren?“
> ...


----------



## Poulton (9. Mai 2021)

Welcome to the Internet, welches gerne und oft als überdimensioniertes Taschentuch für cui-bono-gefappe und noch schlimmerer Ersatz für Bunte und Co. missbraucht wird...
Vielleicht sollte man den Saftladen mal - aus rein wissenschaftlichen Interesse - für einen Monat abstellen, um zu sehen was mit den Menschen passiert.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Mai 2021)

Opprobrium schrieb:


> Ne, der meinte das sarkastisch.


Diese Formulierung ist jedenfalls für einen gebildeten Menschen verdammt seltsam und unerwartet. 
Aber wenn er an einer Stelle sich so rechtfertigt und an der anderen Stelle anders naja das ist auch nicht stringent.


----------



## Tekkla (9. Mai 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man den Saftladen mal - aus rein wissenschaftlichen Interesse - für einen Monat abstellen, um zu sehen was mit den Menschen passiert.


Nicht das Netz per se. Es würde schon ein Downgrade auf Web 1.0 reichen.


----------



## Opprobrium (9. Mai 2021)

Es fehlten die Anführungszeichen und das klare Zitat. Dumm ist das auf alle Fälle, aber Parteiausschluss ist auch lächerlich.


Tekkla schrieb:


> Nicht das Netz per se. Es würde schon ein Downgrade auf Web 1.0 reichen.


Einfach fratzenbook, twitter und instagram.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Mai 2021)

Opprobrium schrieb:


> Es fehlten die Anführungszeichen und das klare Zitat. Dumm ist das auf alle Fälle, aber Parteiausschluss ist auch lächerlich.
> 
> Einfach fratzenbook, twitter und instagram.


Kommt darauf an, Parteischädigend ist das Verhalten leider wirklich.


----------



## Tekkla (9. Mai 2021)

Das ist ja das Web 2.0...





Opprobrium schrieb:


> Einfach fratzenbook, twitter und instagram.


Social Media IST das Web 2.0...


----------



## Opprobrium (9. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an, Parteischädigend ist das Verhalten leider wirklich.


Keine Ahnung, glaube Palmer und Kretschmann ziehen auch mitte rechts wähler an.


----------



## RyzA (9. Mai 2021)

Palmer hat sich einfach dumm verhalten. Parteiausschluß fände ich aber auch überzogen.
Der provoziert halt gerne. Aber rechts ist er nicht.


----------



## Don-71 (9. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Palmer hat sich einfach dumm verhalten. Parteiausschluß fände ich aber auch überzogen.
> Der provoziert halt gerne. Aber rechts ist er nicht.


Der Palmer ist einfach ein emotionaler Mensch und hat halt eine kürzere "Lunte" als Andere.
Man konnte am Freitag - Abend klar erkennen, das ihm nach seinem Cancel Culture Post und der Reaktion gepaart mit voller Provokation des Herrn Danzl, Rassismus zu relativieren (es gibt zwischen den Beiden wohl eine längere Vorgeschichte), einfach die Gäule durchgegangen sind. (Punkt)

Dabei ist er geschmacklos vorgegangen und über das Ziel hinaus geschossen, aber das war ihm wohl in dem Moment egal. Nichts desto trotz, weiss er was solche Äußerungen für Konsequenzen nach sich ziehen können und er ist praktisch in die Falle getappt, die aufgestellt wurde, wie man an den Reaktionen sehen kann. Erhat halt nicht nur Freunde.

Das wichtige an der ganzen Situation zu verstehen ist, das es hier praktisch zwei Ebenen gibt, einmal der Fall Lehmann vs. Aogo und Palmer vs. Danzl. Der Palmer hat hier halt den Fehler gemacht beides mit seinem Post "gegen" Danzl zu vermischen, mit dem Zitat und daraus wird jetzt der Strick gedreht oder der Bohei gemacht.


----------



## hoffgang (9. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Dabei ist er geschmacklos vorgegangen und über das Ziel hinaus geschossen, aber das war ihm wohl in dem Moment egal. Nichts desto trotz, weiss er was solche Äußerungen für Konsequenzen nach sich ziehen können und er ist praktisch in die Falle getappt, die aufgestellt wurde, wie man an den Reaktionen sehen kann. Erhat halt nicht nur Freunde.



Welche Falle?
Es gibt zig Antworten auf die Frage ob er wieder Rassismus relativiere, die absolut schlecht möglichste dazu war, unbewiesene Vorwürfe gegen Aogo in rassistischer Form vorzubringen.
Zudem behauptest du wieder Dinge die Palmer selbst anders darstellt. Er war nicht emotional aufgebracht, er hat sowohl in seiner Entschuldigung, als auch bei Bild angegeben zu wissen was er getan hat.



> Das war der Sinn meines ironischen Kommentars: Wenn man unbedingt will, kann man jedem einen Rassismus-Vorwurf machen – egal wie konstruiert der Vorwurf ist und ob er auf echten Tatsachen beruht oder nicht.



Also hör bitte auf den Mann mit falschen Behauptungen in Schutz zu nehmen, er hat mehrfach in verschiedenen Medien die Aussage getätigt, die Antwort auf den Danzl Post bei vollem Bewusstsein des Ausmaßes der Reaktion zu verfassen. Das kann man nicht einfach als "da sind ihm die Gäule durchgegangen" schön reden oder zu sagen "ja mei, er ist halt ein emotionaler Mensch".

Palmer hat auch keinen unabsichtlichen Fehler gemacht indem er die beiden Ebenen vermischt hat, laut seiner Aussage war das seine Absicht bei der Aktion. Und das kannst du schlecht in Abrede stellen, denn Palmer selbst hat das auf Facebook geschrieben...

Also entweder ist Palmer hier einer durchgegangen und er hat im Anschluss in seiner Entschuldigung Dinge behauptet die nicht stimmen um den Fokus weg von seinem Fauxpass hin zu seinem eigentlichen Thema zu lenken - was für einen OB reichlich kindisch wirkt, oder er hat das, wie von ihm beschrieben, bewusst so durchgezogen, dann aber halt leider die Behauptung der verschwundenen Dame nicht geprüft, die Widersprüche dazu (Unterschiedliche Aussagen von Palmer bei FB und Bild zum selben Sachverhalt) hab ich Dir ja schon erklärt.

Egal wie: Das ist ne glatte 6- von Boris Palmer, keine Begründung wird auch nur im Ansatz der Verantwortung gerecht die er - nicht nur als Mitglied der Grünen - als öffentliche Person trägt und ja auch tragen will, schließlich ist er freiwillig OB.


----------



## Lotto (9. Mai 2021)

Einer der Gründe warum unsere Kultur von anderen verdrängt werden wird. Man ist mittlerweile soweit gekommen, dass man sich wegen solcher Nebensächlichkeiten aufregt.
Mein Gott als ob jetzt "Quotenschwarzer" so ein schlimmes Wort wär. Demnach müsste "Alter weißer Mann" also auch dazu führen, dass man seinen Job verliert? Oder "Kartoffel", oder "Alman",... Achso, nicht? Seltsam...
Btw. mein Opa (95 Jahre alt) sagt sogar noch das N-Wort zu Leuten mit dunkler Hautfarbe. Und nein er meint es nicht böse, aber er hat halt den Großteil seines Lebens in einer Gesellschaft gelebt wo es eben Bestandteil des Sprachgebrauchs war. Und nein das Wort wurde nicht nach 1945 abgeschafft, das wurde noch ganz normal bis in die späten 80er verwendet. Und ob man nun zum Schokokuss "N...kuss" sage, davon kommt auch keiner um.

Echt ... als ob es keine anderen Probleme gäbe als so ein Kindergarten-Kram.


----------



## hoffgang (9. Mai 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Btw. mein Opa (95 Jahre alt) sagt sogar noch das N-Wort zu Leuten mit dunkler Hautfarbe. Und nein er meint es nicht böse, aber er hat halt den Großteil seines Lebens in einer Gesellschaft gelebt wo es eben Bestandteil des Sprachgebrauchs war.


Tja siehste und wir in 2021 sind soweit aktuell es "das N-Wort" zu nennen und haben es hoffentlich in einem Jahrzehnt komplett aus dem sprachlichen Gedächtnis vergessen. Denn auch wenn es dein Opa nicht böse gemeint hat, der Begriff ist abwertend assoziiert mit Jahrhunderten der Unterdrückung und Ausbeutung und wenn man seinen Mitmenschen einen kleinen Gefallen tun kann indem man seinen Sprachgebrauch minimalst anpasst, dann ist das für den Einzelnen eine Kleinigkeit, für die Gesellschaft insgesamt aber ein deutlicher Fortschritt.

Wie kommts, dass wir uns als christliches Land bezeichnen, immer darauf verweisen, dass wir ja eine Kultur auf christlichen Werten aufgebaut hätten, aber "Liebe deinen Nächsten" immer Einschränken weil irgendwelche Spacken darauf bestehen *************** sagen zu dürfen... 
Es bringt auch niemanden um Schokokuss zu sagen anstatt was anders, wenn man dazu kognitiv nicht in der Lage ist, dann hat man ganz ganz andere Probleme im Leben.  Und man könnte sich mal überlegen woher Kartoffel & Alman kommen... für die doofen unter uns, Jahrzehntelanger institutioneller- & Alltagsrassismus z.b. durch rassistische Sprache haben Ihren Beitrag dazu geleistet.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Mai 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Und man könnte sich mal überlegen woher Kartoffel & Alman kommen...


Man darf jetzt fragen ob das besser ist


----------



## Tekkla (9. Mai 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Echt ... als ob es keine anderen Probleme gäbe als so ein Kindergarten-Kram.


Sprachlich manifestierter Alltagsrassismus. Echt ma, wo kommen wir denn hin, wenn wir den ausklammern täten.

und @Don-71: Ich warte noch auf eine Antwort... Aber keine Antwort bzw Nebelkerzen sind auch eine Antwort. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Man darf jetzt fragen ob das besser ist


Hoffgang beschrieb dir damit das Ursache-Wirkungs-Prinzip und hat nicht bewertet, was besser oder schlechter sei.


----------



## hoffgang (9. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Man darf jetzt fragen ob das besser ist


Muss man nicht, es ist nicht besser, aber es ist das alte Prinzip von Aktion und Reaktion.

Behandle eine soziale Gruppe nur lange genug schlecht und Sie wird eigene Werte & Normen entwickeln und das was besteht ablehnen. Beispiel dafür ist einerseits Kartoffel & Alman, andererseits z.b.  Altparteien und Lügen-/ Systempresse bei der AfD.
(Frag  mal den lispelnden Soziologie Prof wenns den noch gibt (der ist super nett, aber ab Reihe 3 verstehste den halt nichtmehr.))

Und wenn du willst, das sich das ändert, man aber an seiner eigenen Aktion keine Änderung vornehmen will, sondern nur die Reaktion der anderen verändert / verändert haben möchte, dann wird das eben schwierig.
Wenn wir weiterhin rassistische Alltagssprache verwenden, dann werden wir weiterhin Kartoffel genannt.
Wenn wir weiterhin ein Ost-West Gefälle im Land haben, die soziale Schere immer weiter aufgeht, wir ganzen Landstrichen keine Perspektive bieten können, dann werden wir weiterhin kackbraune im Bundestag bzw. in Landtagen haben


----------



## Sparanus (9. Mai 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Beispiel dafür ist einerseits Kartoffel & Alman


Zumindest Alman wird auch oft genug selbstironisch benutzt.
Im Grunde diskriminierender Begriff, aber hey so geht es auch.


----------



## Threshold (9. Mai 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Btw. mein Opa (95 Jahre alt) sagt sogar noch das N-Wort zu Leuten mit dunkler Hautfarbe. Und nein er meint es nicht böse, aber er hat halt den Großteil seines Lebens in einer Gesellschaft gelebt wo es eben Bestandteil des Sprachgebrauchs war.


Meine Großeltern waren auch Rassisten, auch wenn sie das ja nicht böse gemeint haben.
Muss man das aber weiter vererben oder wäre es nicht besser, wenn wir uns eine Sprache erarbeiten. die sowas nicht mehr zulässt?


----------



## Lotto (9. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Meine Großeltern waren auch Rassisten, auch wenn sie das ja nicht böse gemeint haben.
> Muss man das aber weiter vererben oder wäre es nicht besser, wenn wir uns eine Sprache erarbeiten. die sowas nicht mehr zulässt?


Mein Opa ist kein Rassist, wie kommst du darauf? Er sagt halt einfach statt "Schwarzer" oder "Farbiger" das N-Wort, weil es halt über 70 Jahre in seinem Leben so von der Gesellschaft genutzt wurde. Daran ändern die restlichen 25 Jahre auch nichts.
Siehst du genau das ist das Problem, dass man Leute irgendeine Gesinnung unterstellt, nur weil sie sich auf bsetimmte Art und Weise ausdrücken.

Der Lehmann wird auch kein Rassist sein, der hat in einem internationalen Business gearbeitet. Das wär vorher schon aufgefallen wenn er tatsächlich abwertend gegenüber Menschen anderer Ethnien wär. Der hat sich halt mal ungeschickt ausgedrückt. Und Tratsch hinter dem eigenen Rücken gibts in jeder Firma.

Trotzdem sollte man da imho keinen Elefanten aus ner Mücke machen. Manche bemessen den ganzen hier einfach viel zu viel Gewicht.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Muss man das aber weiter vererben oder wäre es nicht besser, wenn wir uns eine Sprache erarbeiten. die sowas nicht mehr zulässt?


Brauchst du nicht, wir müssen nur alle auf klingonisch umlernen. Da gibt es, meines wissen, nur "P`tach" um jemanden zu beschimpfen.   


hoffgang schrieb:


> Wie kommts, dass wir uns als christliches Land bezeichnen, immer darauf verweisen, dass wir ja eine Kultur auf christlichen Werten aufgebaut hätten, aber "Liebe deinen Nächsten" immer Einschränken weil irgendwelche Spacken darauf bestehen *************** sagen zu dürfen...


Nur so als einwurf, welche christlichen werte meinst du? Das man die andere wange hin halten soll, wenn man geschlagen wurde oder beziehst du dich eher auf die kreuzzüge, sklaverei, allgemeine vernichtung (ohne gnade gegenüber frauen und kindern) und neuerdings auch kindesmißbrauch? Wenn letzteres der fall ist, darfst du auch gerne das N-wort weiter benutzen.


----------



## Veriquitas (9. Mai 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Wenn wir weiterhin rassistische Alltagssprache verwenden



Das gilt für die, die das machen. Die Merheit sind immer noch keine Rassisten, genauso wie Frauen nicht weniger sexisitisch sind als Männer usw.. Das Bild kannst du jemand anderen verkaufen.


----------



## Threshold (9. Mai 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Mein Opa ist kein Rassist, wie kommst du darauf? Er sagt halt einfach statt "Schwarzer" oder "Farbiger" das N-Wort, weil es halt über 70 Jahre in seinem Leben so von der Gesellschaft genutzt wurde. Daran ändern die restlichen 25 Jahre auch nichts.


Ja, genau, kein Rassist. 
Meine Großeltern waren auch so. Nette, ältere Leute, immer freundlich.
Aber ich hab da mal aufn Zahn gefühlt und am ende kam heraus, dass sie Anhänger von Hitler waren, Schwarze keine richtigen Menschen sind, usw. Aber klar -- keine Rassisten. 
Nur haben sie das halt nicht in die Öffentlichkeit getragen.


----------



## hoffgang (9. Mai 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Der Lehmann wird auch kein Rassist sein, der hat in einem internationalen Business gearbeitet. Das wär vorher schon aufgefallen wenn er tatsächlich abwertend gegenüber Menschen anderer Ethnien wär. Der hat sich halt mal ungeschickt ausgedrückt. Und Tratsch hinter dem eigenen Rücken gibts in jeder Firma.


Ja und wer Hunde liebt kann ja kein schlechter Mensch sein. #BlondieNarrativ.

Ungeschickt ausgedrückt? Als jemand der seine ganze Karriere gesehen hat, wie farbige Mitspieler rassistisch beleidigt wurden? Der als Nationalspieler an Kampagnen gegen Rassismus mitgewirkt hat?
Aber solange es Dritte gibt, die einem "Erklärungen" präsentieren wie: " er hat international gearbeitet" kommen Arschgeigen offensichtlich mit allem durch.




TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Nur so als einwurf, welche christlichen werte meinst du? Das man die andere wange hin halten soll, wenn man geschlagen wurde oder beziehst du dich eher auf die kreuzzüge, sklaverei, allgemeine vernichtung (ohne gnade gegenüber frauen und kindern) und neuerdings auch kindesmißbrauch? Wenn letzteres der fall ist, darfst du auch gerne das N-wort weiter benutzen.


Bitte Kirche und Religion trennen. Die Werte der Kirche(n) stehen nicht immer im Einklang mit der Lehre der Religion als solche, alleine die Ausprägungen im Christentum (Siehe Christentum in den USA vs. Europa) zeigen das deutlich.

Die Werte an denen wir uns eigentlich orientieren sollten sind die 10 Gebote & die Bergpredigt, wobei letztere was Werte & Normen angeht gerade für heutige Belange deutliche Aussagen trifft. Dass die Religion mittlerweile nach 2000 Jahren des Machtmissbrauchs von den überlieferten Idealen abgekommen ist, ist kein Grund sich als Christ zu präsentieren, aber dennoch nicht entsprechend zu handeln.

Wenn du anführen willst, dass es Missbrauch in der Kirche gibt und deshalb die christliche Lehre keinen Sinn ergeben würde, dann liegst du komplett falsch.



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Die Merheit sind immer noch keine Rassisten, genauso wie Frauen nicht weniger sexisitisch sind als Männer usw.. Das Bild kannst du jemand anderen verkaufen.


Wenn die Mehrheit Sprache benutzt, die andere (Minderheiten) abwertet, dann mag man sich selbst nicht als Rassisten bewerten, handelt aber entsprechend. Dass du versuchst Sexismus gegenüber Frauen zu relativieren, wo dich die deutliche Mehrzahl der sexistischen Handlungen an Frauen begangen wird - keine weitere Diskussion notwendig.


> Der Begriff „Sexismus“ ist klar definiert. Er beschreibt eine auf das Geschlecht bezogene Diskriminierung. Diese Definition wird im Allgemeinen Gleichbehandlungsgesetz (AGG) und in der Forschung verwendet.


Es sollte wirklich jedem klar sein, dass sexistische Frauen existieren, aber in der derzeitigen Verhältnislage nicht das wesentliche Problem darstellen... Sobald Männer im gleichen Maße aufgrund Ihres Geschlechtes diskriminiert werden, dann kann man diesen Punkt aufgreifen. Vorher klingt das nach nem Statement für den Stammtisch in der Provinz hinterm Berg.


----------



## Veriquitas (9. Mai 2021)

Männer werden nur anders diskriminiert von Frauen. Dein Gerede was größtenteil aus erfundenen Beschreibungen besteht, ist nicht besser als das Stammtisch Gerede hinterm Berg, nur ausgeschmückter. Lass einfach deine Unterstellungen, andere Leute als Rassisten zu bezeichnen wenn diese keine sind. 

Die letzte Instanz bildet auch nicht Deutschland ab.


----------



## Albatros1 (9. Mai 2021)

I


----------



## hoffgang (9. Mai 2021)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Männer werden nur anders diskriminiert von Frauen. Dein Gerede was größtenteil aus erfundenen Beschreibungen besteht, ist nicht besser als das Stammtisch Gerede hinterm Berg, nur ausgeschmückter. Lass einfach deine Unterstellungen, andere Leute als Rassisten zu bezeichnen wenn diese keine sind.
> 
> Die letzte Instanz bildet auch nicht Deutschland ab.


Der letzte Satz zeigt, wie du nichts verstanden hast. Richtig, man kann kleinlich sein und sagen, die letzte Instanz ist nicht repräsentativ für jeden einzelnen Bürger.
Aber sie ist repräsentativ für die gesellschaftlichen Strukturen in diesem Land, Strukturen die institutionellen Rassismus dulden und davon profitieren. Angeblich gibts keine Rassisten hier, trotzdem werden Minderheiten jeden einzelnen Tag beleidigt, angegriffen und verunglimpft. Wie passt das zusammen? Und wieso gibts den Gottverdammten Reflex bei sowas immer, aber auch wirklich immer zu sagen "nicht alle Deutschen". Dass ist derselbe Bullshit wie "nicht alle Männer".

Wenn der überwiegende Teil dieses Landes (wovon ich ausgehe) keine Rassisten sind, dann sollte dieser Teil doch auch absolut kein Problem damit haben Anpassungen, z.b. im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch, vorzunehmen, welcher denjenigen, die tatsächlich Opfer von Rassismus sind, entgegenkommt.

Die Tatsache, dass es Personen gibt, die keine Rassisten sind, ist ebenso wie die Tatsache, dass es Männer gibt die keine Sexisten sind weder hilfreich beim Problem Rassismus / Sexismus, es ist im Gegenteil nur ein Scheinargument um vom eigentlichen Problem, der strukturellen Verankerung in unserer Gesellschaft abzulenken.

Du magst kein Rassist sein. Toll, lobenswert, du hast die Mindestanforderungen an den Menschen erfüllt. Dann hast du ja auch kein Problem damit auf rassistische Begriffe zu verzichten sobald du feststellst, dass es Menschen gibt die sich durch diese Begriffe bedroht und angegriffen fühlen.

@Albatros1
Deswegen legt man auch die Bergpredigt gegen.
Immer dran denken,10 Gebote, Altes Testament, vor Christus. Bergpredigt, Christus, neues Testament, Religionsstifter. Du kannst die 10 Gebote nicht ohne die Auslegungen von Jesus bewerten.









						Bergpredigt – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



Fasst das ganz gut zusammen (also für Einsteiger).


----------



## Veriquitas (9. Mai 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Angeblich gibts keine Rassisten hier, trotzdem werden Minderheiten jeden einzelnen Tag beleidigt, angegriffen und verunglimpft.



Doch es gibt hier Rassisten und zwar schwarze Rassisten, syrische Rassisten, deutsche Rassisten, arabische Rassisten usw. keiner hat gesagt es gibt keine Rassisten. Das ist aber nicht von unserer Struktur geprägt.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Dann hast du ja auch kein Problem damit auf rassistische Begriffe zu verzichten sobald du feststellst, dass es Menschen gibt die sich durch diese Begriffe bedroht und angegriffen fühlen.



Ich benutze keine rassistischen Begrife, das erwarte ich aber von jedem. Das erwarte ich auch, von aus nicht Deutschland stämmigen. Rede aber nicht von deiner Hautfarbe wenn du nicht rasisstisch angegangen werden willst. Weil deine Merkmale werden positiv als auch negativ aufgefasst, das ist einfach so. Ein Zwischending ist da nicht möglich, dann kann man in der Gesellschaft nicht mitmachen. Der gemeinsame Nenner ist der Respekt. Man kann sich da nicht die Rosinen raus picken und sagen ich haben nen schönen Teint aber kein andere darf das zum Thema machen.

Das wird nie so sein.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Mai 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Dann hast du ja auch kein Problem damit auf rassistische Begriffe zu verzichten sobald du feststellst, dass es Menschen gibt die sich durch diese Begriffe bedroht und angegriffen fühlen.


Wer aber hat die Deutungshoheit?


----------



## Albatros1 (9. Mai 2021)

D


----------



## Veriquitas (9. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wer aber hat die Deutungshoheit?



Ja alle, nur gibt es dann Leute die heulen das diese nicht alles zu bestimmen haben.


----------



## Albatros1 (9. Mai 2021)

D


----------



## hoffgang (9. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wer aber hat die Deutungshoheit?


Ich denke die ist nicht notwendig.
Wir haben alle eine Vorstellung davon, was geeignete Begriffe sind um einander zu beschreiben und welche Begriffe wir verwenden, um anderen verbal zu schaden. Jetzt mal durch die negativen Begriffe durchzugehen und zu schauen welche mit Rassismus konnotiert sind erfordert jetzt keinen Doktortitel.

Oder hast du Angst, dadurch könnten auch andere Begrifflichkeiten "verboten" werden?
Wie im anderen Thread schon erwähnt, Idiot hat eine Verbindung zurr Nazizteit, Arschgeige nicht, außerdem ist letzteres niedlicher. Keine Sorge, wir werden schon passende Begriffe finden um uns nach wie vor beleidigen zu können.


----------



## Mahoy (9. Mai 2021)

Ich habe in den letzten Tagen ein wenig Medienabstinenz gepflegt, also helft mir mal bitte auf die Sprünge, damit ich das richtig verstehe:

Jens Lehmann möchte Dennis Aogo klammheimlich als "Quotenn3ger" bezeichnen, aber Aogo bekommt die Nachricht auch, ist nachvollziehbarerweise angepisst und macht die Sache publik.
---> Jens Lehmann, Branchen-Urgestein mit hinreichend Lebens- und Medienerfahrung hat das ja nicht böse gemeint, ist eigentlich kein Rassist.

Und überhaupt, Aogo wäre ja selbst ein Rassist. Als Begründung dafür soll eine - nicht überprüfbare und bis dato auch nicht korroborierte - Behauptung einer gewissen Nadine Pahl dienen, Aogo habe ihrer Freundin den Genuss eines (O-Ton) "dicken N3gerschwanzes" nahegelegt.
---> Dennis Aogo, ein Farbiger, zu diesem Zeitpunkt Anfang 20; mit Mädels am Strand herumulkend und mit Hamburger Kodderschnauze bewaffnet, ist eigentlich schon ein Rassist.

Als wäre es bis dahin noch nicht schon absurd genug, kommt nun Boris Palmer ins Spiel.
Das bereits bei früheren Gelegenheiten  durch gleichermaßen geschmacklose wie nicht eben intellektuell anspruchsvolle Vorstöße aufgefallenes Enfant Terrible der Grünen greift die Sache auf und setzt noch einen drauf, indem er leicht verklausuliert meint, dass ein wenig privater Alltagsrassismus doch gar nicht so schlimm wäre und direkt Betroffene sowie die Öffentlichkeit gefälligst entspannt zu bleiben habe, falls das durch einen dummen Zufall eben doch publik werden sollte.
---> Gecancelt werden darf nämlich nur der öffentliche Diskurs, aber auf keinen Fall Personen, an die man sich doch so schön gewöhnt hat.

Ist das so ungefähr richtig?


----------



## hoffgang (9. Mai 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ist das so ungefähr richtig?


Leider ja.

Damits kein Einzeiler wird führ ich einfach noch was aus:

Wer nach Aogo + Quotenn3ger sucht, der wird z.b. die Website des Dritten Wegs mit einem entsprechenden Artikel finden. Dort wird Lehmann zunächst korrekt zitiert, dann mit dem Vermerk "gemeint war QuotenN..." versehen. Hier wird das Problem mit diesem Wort deutlich. Rechtsextreme Dumpfbacken benutzen dieses Wort um Minderheiten verbal Gewalt anzutun - jetzt kann sich jeder hinstellen und so oft vorm Spiegel sagen "ich bin kein Rassist", aber wer dennoch darauf beharrt unbedingt N.... sagen zu dürfen, der muss sich immer vor Augen halten, dass diejenigen, die diese Gewalt erleben ob derenige der es nun gesagt in seiner Freitzeit in Sachsen Fackelmärsche & Volkstänze organisiert, oder eben seit 70 Jahren das Wort verwendet weil naja, weil halt.

Wie dämlich klingt in oben benanntem Zusammenhang jetzt Aussagen wie "ich bin kein Rassist, will aber unbedingt N.... sagen dürfen" - v.a. wenn man unter eingangs genannten Suchbegriffen unter den Top Hits nur Rechtsextreme, Rechtsradikale und Rassisten mit diesem Treffer findet, welche die Lehmannsche Aussage verfälscht wiedergeben um Ihrer Abneigung gegen Aogo Ausdruck zu verleihen.

Will man also wirklich um einen Begriff kämpfen der von Verfassungsfeinden gebraucht wird um Minderheiten absichtlich zu diskriminieren und als Begründung fällt einem nichts besseres ein als "das war halt früher so"?


----------



## Sparanus (9. Mai 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Wir haben alle eine Vorstellung davon, was geeignete Begriffe sind um einander zu beschreiben und welche Begriffe wir verwenden, um anderen verbal zu schaden.


Das ist nun doch sehr individuell. 
Die erste schwarze Person die ich kennengelernt habe war in meiner Klasse und hat es sehr gemocht alle mit dem Spruch "Jo Nigga" abzuklatschen. 
Das war ein böser Faux Pas als mir das mal bei einem anderen schwarzen rausgerutscht ist. Aber dieser Begriff kam nicht von einer weißen Person in meinen Sprachgebrauch sondern von einer schwarzen. 
Inzwischen spreche ich Personen sehr neutral an. Also wenn förmlich dann "Herr oder Frau" und selbst dann fühlen sich manche Menschen angegriffen (wenige, die meisten weisen einen drauf hin und man einigt sich dann auf was) weil sie sich nicht als Mann oder Frau identifizieren. 




hoffgang schrieb:


> Oder hast du Angst, dadurch könnten auch andere Begrifflichkeiten "verboten" werden?


Ich will nicht über Verbote sprechen, die Redefreiheit geht sehr weit und wenn etwas gesellschaftlich ungern gesehen ist, ist es ja nicht verboten. 


hoffgang schrieb:


> Idiot hat eine Verbindung zurr Nazizteit


Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ich deine Vergleiche nicht mag. 
Wenn du dir die Etymology ansiehst ist das Wort mit Bedeutung sehr viel älter. 
Medizinisch hast du recht, aber wenn ich einen anderen als Idioten bezeichne ist das keine medizinische Bewertung (wo man den NS Bezug herstellen kann)


Mahoy schrieb:


> Ist das so ungefähr richtig?


Nein Palmer kommt schon am Anfang von Absatz 2.


----------



## Don-71 (9. Mai 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Jens Lehmann möchte Dennis Aogo klammheimlich als "Quotenn3ger" bezeichnen, aber Aogo bekommt die Nachricht auch, ist nachvollziehbarerweise angepisst und macht die Sache publik.


Nein!
Er hat ihn als Quotenschwarzen bezeichnet und die Nachricht, wohl ausversehen, direkt an Aogo versandt.
Es war ein direkter Whats Up Chat zwischen Lehmann und Aogo!


----------



## hoffgang (9. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die erste schwarze Person die ich kennengelernt habe war in meiner Klasse und hat es sehr gemocht alle mit dem Spruch "Jo Nigga" abzuklatschen.
> Das war ein böser Faux Pas als mir das mal bei einem anderen schwarzen rausgerutscht ist. Aber dieser Begriff kam nicht von einer weißen Person in meinen Sprachgebrauch sondern von einer schwarzen.


Eben. 
In den USA wird das N Wort durch die People of Color verwendet, als Weißer sollte man es jedoch tunlichst unterlassen diesen Begriff zu verwenden. In Deutschland findest du ähnliches mit z.b. Kanake, oder Kanisterkopf.

Und wie du selbst bemerkt hast ist eine freundschaftliche Beziehung was ganz anderes als ein allgemeingültiger Sprachgebrauch.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ich deine Vergleiche nicht mag.


Das ist ok, die sollen ja auch wehtun. Das ist schon so gewollt, dass hier einige ein wenig gefordert werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ds ganze wurde nun von Boris Palmer so kommentiert: (bitte Pfeiltaste betätigen um neben dem Hauptkommentar auch die Kommentarspalte zu lesen)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Sprachjakobinat" ist auch nett. Wieviele willkürliche Enthauptungen wegen falscher Wortwahl sind in Tübigen schon vorgekommen?



> Mein eigentliches Anliegen ist aber, dass  m.A. nach jetzt der Bogen langsam überspannt ist, vor allen dingen wer ist hier eigentlich noch Opfer und Täter?



Ich würde mal sagen: Drei Personen, deren Berufsbild ausdrücklich höchste Medienkompetenz verlangt und die ihre astronomischen Gehälter regelmäßig damit Begründen, dass es "Vorbilder" wie sie bräuchte, haben bewiesen, dass sie den Ansprüchen ihrer Position nur eingeschränkt gerecht werden. Wobei, wenn ich das richtig verstehe, Lehmann vor allem im letzten Jahr schon reihenweise mit öffentlichen Corona-Verfehlungen und davor einigen anderen Peinlichkeiten Zweifel an seiner Eignung für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit aufgebaut hat, Plamer sowieso regelmäßig um die Aufnahme in die AfD zu betteln scheint und Aogo wohl einziger der Gruppe bislang kaum negativ aufgefallen war UND als einziger auch nicht Druck von oben bekommen, sondern seine Position vorerst freiwillig pausiert hat.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Deine Jugend ist was, 30-40 Jahre her?
> Ist es dann nicht endlich mal Zeit den Begriff aus dem allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch zu verbannen?



Nach 30-40 Jahren wäre es bei einer lebenden Sprache längst an der Zeit, die aktuelle Begrifflichkeit hinter einem Wort erneut zu prüfen. Generell halte ich wenig davon, "Begriffe" zu "bannen", denn das schränkt nur die Ausdrucksmöglichkeit ein. Man sollte sich aber darüber im klaren sein, was welcher Begriff für wen bedeutet und dass sich deswegen einzelne Begriffe nur schlecht für öffentliche Kommunikation eignen.




seahawk schrieb:


> Eher besser. Palmer ist ein Schandfleck für die grüne Bewegung.



Palmer ist genauso wenig Grün wie es Fischer war, aber gerade deswegen für die Wahlergebnisse der Partei von Vorteil. Für Leute, die besser über die Partie informiert sind, ist er eine hinzunehmende Ausnahme unter vielen anderen und als echter Grüner hat man ja sowieso keine Alternative zur Wahl. Für grünenferne Wähler am rechten Rand dagegen ist Palmer ein Türöffner, der Stimmen von Leuten sammelt, die die deutsche Eiche sonst von Union, AfD oder NPD schützen lassen wollten.




seahawk schrieb:


> Cancel Culture ist richtig. Entweder man ist Rassist oder man ist es nicht. Entweder Mann ist frauenfeindlich oder Mann  ist es nicht. Entweder ist man Klimaleugner oder man ist es nicht. Meinungsfreiheit bedeutet eben auch die Konsequenzen für die eigenen Aussagen zu tragen, es bedeutet nicht, dass andere Personen auf diese Aussage nicht reagieren dürfen.



Bei Cancel Culture geht es aber nicht darum, was man ist, sondern darum, was andere einem aufgrund von oft nur 1-2 online, seltener auch im TV, geäußerten Wörtern vorwerfen. Während offensichtliche Rassisten wie Sarrazin ihre kruden Gedanken jahrzehntelang auf tausenden Seiten verbreiten dürfen, ohne dass es Konsequenzen hat, während nicht-Rassissten/-Sexisten wegen Gebrauch eines auch von Rassissten/Sexisten/... genutzten Ausdrucks in sozialen Medien gecancelt werden.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Dir ist schon der Unterschied zwischen dem N-Wort und Schwarzer klar?



Politische Korrektheit kann es nicht sein, denn beide sind verpönt. Hmm - ersteres ist ein Ausdruck, der mit demdem Phänotyp des nicht-arabischen Teils der vorkolonialen Bevölkerung Afrikas assoziiert wird, letzteres ist schon rein Wort her eine Bezeichnung, die zum Beispiel Tuareg und CDU-Mitglieder umfasst, aber Khoisan, Herero und Baka ausschließt? Als wären letztere nicht schon genug diskriminiert.




Threshold schrieb:


> Meine Großeltern waren auch Rassisten, auch wenn sie das ja nicht böse gemeint haben.
> Muss man das aber weiter vererben oder wäre es nicht besser, wenn wir uns eine Sprache erarbeiten. die sowas nicht mehr zulässt?



Habe ich was verpasst? Sind Rassissten heute nicht mehr möglich, wenn man 1-2 Wörter aus der Sprache streicht?


----------



## Veriquitas (9. Mai 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> n den USA wird das N Wort durch die People of Color verwendet, als Weißer sollte man es jedoch tunlichst unterlassen diesen Begriff zu verwenden.



Vorausgesetzt man benutzt es selber nicht kann man darauf Anspruch erheben ja.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Mai 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> In den USA wird das N Wort durch die People of Color verwendet, als Weißer sollte man es jedoch tunlichst unterlassen diesen Begriff zu verwenden.


Wenn ein Begriff nicht in Ordnung ist sollte man ihn gar nicht verwenden oder? 
Ab wann ist man denn Schwarz? 
Ist ein Albino in Afrika Schwarz? 


hoffgang schrieb:


> Das ist ok, die sollen ja auch wehtun.


Vergleiche sollten treffen, Satire soll weh tun.


----------



## Mahoy (9. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Nein!
> Er hat ihn als Quotenschwarzen bezeichnet und die Nachricht, wohl ausversehen, direkt an Aogo versandt.
> Es war ein direkter Whats Up Chat zwischen Lehmann und Aogo!


Dadurch wird irgendwie überhaupt nicht klarer, was den nun initial vorgefallen ist.
Was war denn nun das Versehen an der Sache?

Wurde die Nachricht versehentlich abgeschickt?
Oder sollte sie abgeschickt werden, aber nicht an Aogo?
Oder sollte nicht "Quotenschwarzer" drinstehen?

Das latent Rassistische würde ich übrigens weniger am Begriff selbst festmachen, sondern an dem Umstand, dass Herr Lehmann offenbar davon ausgeht, Aogo wäre nur bei Sky, weil er ein Farbiger ist. Sprich, er reduziert die Leistung eines Berufskollegen auf dessen Hautfarbe.

Und das wiederum ist definitiv rassistisch und noch einen Zacken schärfer, als wenn dem Opa gewohnheitsmäßig "N3ger" rausrutscht, auch wenn er keinerlei empfindungsmäßige Vorbehalte gegenüber Menschen anderer Hautfarbe, sondern lediglich jeglichen Sprachwandel verpasst hat.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Mai 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Sprich, er reduziert die Leistung eines Berufskollegen auf dessen Hautfarbe.


Was ist wenn ein Schwarzer wirklich nur eingestellt wird weil er Schwarz damit man sich einen Multi Kulti Anstrich geben kann? 
Greenwashing kennen wir ja wenn es um die Umwelt geht. 
In dem Fall ist Quotenschwarzer keine Beleidigung der Person sondern eine Kritik am Unternehmen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Mai 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wurde die Nachricht versehentlich abgeschickt?
> Oder sollte sie abgeschickt werden, aber nicht an Aogo?
> Oder sollte nicht "Quotenschwarzer" drinstehen?
> 
> Das latent Rassistische würde ich übrigens weniger am Begriff selbst festmachen, sondern an dem Umstand, dass Herr Lehmann offenbar davon ausgeht, Aogo wäre nur bei Sky, weil er ein Farbiger ist. Sprich, er reduziert die Leistung eines Berufskollegen auf dessen Hautfarbe.



Die Formulierung spricht eindeutig für zweiteres. Jedenfalls fehlt der Nachricht ein Kontext, in dem sie überhaupt Sinn machen könnte (=> sie muss eigentlich einer anderen Unterhaltung zugehören) und es macht null Sinn, in einer persönlich adressierten Nachricht über den Empfänger in der dritten Person zu sprechen.


----------



## Albatros1 (9. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Was ist wenn ein Schwarzer wirklich nur eingestellt wird weil er Schwarz damit man sich einen Multi Kulti Anstrich geben kann?
> Greenwashing kennen wir ja wenn es um die Umwelt geht.
> In dem Fall ist Quotenschwarzer keine Beleidigung der Person sondern eine Kritik am Unternehmen.


D


----------



## hoffgang (9. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Was ist wenn ein Schwarzer wirklich nur eingestellt wird weil er Schwarz damit man sich einen Multi Kulti Anstrich geben kann?
> Greenwashing kennen wir ja wenn es um die Umwelt geht.
> In dem Fall ist Quotenschwarzer keine Beleidigung der Person sondern eine Kritik am Unternehmen.


Klar und wenn es heißt eine Frau hätte sich hochgeschlafen, dann ist das natürlich Kritik an den Führungskräften die sowas zulassen...

Manchmal machst du mir echt Sorgen.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Mai 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Manchmal machst du mir echt Sorgen.


Möchtest du wirklich behaupten, dass es das nicht gibt? 

Wir hatten doch noch letztes dass unsere liebe Frau Weidel bei der AfD oft vorgeschoben wird, dass man ja gar nicht so gegen Homosexuelle und Frauen ist.


----------



## Mahoy (9. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Was ist wenn ein Schwarzer wirklich nur eingestellt wird weil er Schwarz damit man sich einen Multi Kulti Anstrich geben kann?
> Greenwashing kennen wir ja wenn es um die Umwelt geht.
> In dem Fall ist Quotenschwarzer keine Beleidigung der Person sondern eine Kritik am Unternehmen.


Wie @ruyven_macaran schon schrieb, fehlt dafür jeglicher hinweisende Kontext. Die Kritik am Einstellungsverhaltens des Unternehmens setzt ja trotzdem eine Einschätzung der Person voraus. Und da gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten:

Entweder hält Lehmann Aogo für grundsätzlich kompetent und ist entrüstet, weil ihm irgendwie zu Ohren gekommen ist, Sky wollte ihn nur wegen seiner Hautfarbe haben. Das kann man hier aber wohl ausschließen, weil man sich dann vorher mit dem Betreffenden kurzschließt, wie er denn dazu steht - und das schon allein deshalb, um Missverständnisse im Vorfeld auzuschließen.

Oder er hält Aogo für inkompetent und ist der Meinung, er wäre nur wegen seiner Hautfarbe eingestellt worden.
Es spricht bereits Bände, wenn jemanden das als Erstes einfällt, denn wäre Aogo nicht schwarz, wären im selben Fall zuerst Vitamin B, irgendwelche Deals oder meinetwegen die Castingcouch in den Sinn gekommen.

Man kommt zwingend an den Punkt, an dem Lehmann _entweder_ ein Rassist, ein Kollegenschwein oder himmelschreiend dämlich ist. Alles hinreichende Gründe, ihm den Abschied zu geben.


----------



## Veriquitas (9. Mai 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Klar und wenn es heißt eine Frau hätte sich hochgeschlafen, dann ist das natürlich Kritik an den Führungskräften die sowas zulassen...



Ne wenn es aber Fakt ist hat sie nur den Job weil sie eine Frau ist, das wäre der korrekte Sprachgebrauch.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Mai 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wie @ruyven_macaran schon schrieb, fehlt dafür jeglicher hinweisende Kontext.


Wenn mein Beitrag im direkten Kontext zum Fall gelesen wurde entschuldige ich mich dafür, der Beitrag war allgemein gemeint. 


Mahoy schrieb:


> Kollegenschwein


Halte ich eher für wahrscheinlich. 


Mahoy schrieb:


> Alles hinreichende Gründe, ihm den Abschied zu geben.


Puh dann wäre der halbe deutsche Fußball weg.


----------



## Lotto (9. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, genau, kein Rassist.
> Meine Großeltern waren auch so. Nette, ältere Leute, immer freundlich.
> Aber ich hab da mal aufn Zahn gefühlt und am ende kam heraus, dass sie Anhänger von Hitler waren, Schwarze keine richtigen Menschen sind, usw. Aber klar -- keine Rassisten.
> Nur haben sie das halt nicht in die Öffentlichkeit getragen.


Ja stimmt alle Leute die damals lebten sind/waren Rassisten. Himmel...


----------



## Mahoy (9. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Puh dann wäre der halbe deutsche Fußball weg.


Die Einen sehen Probleme, die Anderen sehen Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Mai 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Einen sehen Probleme, die Anderen sehen Möglichkeiten.


Ich würde niemals zum FC Bayern gehen😅


----------



## chill_eule (10. Mai 2021)

Irgendwann hier im thread wurde diese eine, berühmt berüchtigte Diskussionsrunde im deutschen Fernsehen über Alltagsrassismus erwähnt.

Ist hier Irgendwer von den Mitdiskutierenden/Anwesenden davon betroffen?
Reden hier auch _People of Color_ mit, die direkt etwas über die getroffenen Aussagen _aussagen_ können und sich durch ein Wort wie "Quotenschwarzer" oder "N3ger" oder werweißwas beleidigt und herabgesetzt fühlen?

Sind hier auch Frauen bzw. sich eher dem weiblichen Geschlecht zugehörige Personen, anwesend, die sich z.B. am Vorwurf der sexuellen Belästigung, durch eine der betroffenen Personen stören können?

Oder diskutieren hier nur "Weißbrote" mit?

Eine Beleidigung jedweder Art ist hier in DE eine Straftat. Dabei ist es im Prinzip egal, ob ein Herr L. den Herrn A. als "Quotenschwarzen" bezeichnet, oder ich (als "Kartoffel") den Herren Polizeibeamten als A*schloch bezeichne.

Und egal ob für den Herren L. oder P. oder A., es gilt: Satire darf auch nicht Alles.

Jede der hier handelnen Personen hat irgendwie "Dreck am Stecken".
Sich darüber seitenlang aus zu lassen, Wer nun Wen mehr beleidigt hat als der Andere, ist sinnlos.
Eine Strafanzeige wäre, eigentlich in allen diskutierten Fällen, angebracht mMn. und ob die Vorwürfe zutreffend und Ahndungswürdig sind, muss dann ein Gericht entscheiden.

Das Ganze hat auch nichts mit "Cancel Culture" zu tun.
Per Gesetz, und durch viele Gerichtsurteile, ist hier in DE ziemlich genau festgelegt, was durch die Meinungsfreiheit und die künstlerische Freitheit abgedeckt ist und was dagegen als Beleidigung (oder Ähnliches) nach Strafgesetzbuch gilt.

(Manche dieser Urteile lassen einem allerdings auch die Nackenhaare zu Berge stehen [als Beispiel sei mal Frau Künast genannt...])

Recht und Unrecht kann man schlecht in Prozentzahlen angeben.
Die, in anderen Bereichen der Rechtsprechung oft angebrachte, "Mitschuld", kann hier nicht angewandt werden.
Keine der betroffenen Personen wurde (ernsthaft) provoziert.

Jedwede Vergleiche mit der Vergangenheit (der Sprache) sind mMn. auch nicht angebracht.
Begriffe wie "Fräulein", "Weib" und sogar die klassische "Hausfrau" finden heutzutage auch keine Anwendung mehr.
Warum ist das so? Sprache passt sich an, sie adaptiert sich und modernisiert sich. Und grade in einer vernetzten, globalisierten Welt muss sie das noch viel mehr und viel schneller tun.
Begriffe wie "N3ger" oder "Zigeuner" etc. sind (aus gutem Grund) einfach nicht mehr Zeitgemäß, egal was _Opa_ von sich gibt.
Zum Thema "sich adaptierende Sprache": Das ist mMn. auch kein Thema von "gut" und "böse" oder positiv vs. negativ. In ganz Deutschland sprechen wir z.B. seit Monaten vom "Lockdown"...
Da haben wir unseren Wortschatz komischerweise quasi sofort und ohne nachzudenken angepasst.
Es ist also im Prinzip das gleiche Begriffe wie "People of Color" oder "Natives" im Alltag zu verwenden, anstatt "N3ger" und "Indianer".
Ob man das gut findet, ist völlig egal.
Wer "Lockdown" sagt statt "Abriegelung"... Oder "home-office" oder "open-air" oder "sneaker" oder "coffee-to-go" oder "marketing" oderoderoder... der hat auch gefälligst seinen sonstigen Wortschatz anzupassen.

Mit _zweierlei_ Maß messen reicht oft schon nicht mehr aus. Heutzutage legt fast Jeder seinen eigenen Maßstab an, und sogar gern mehrere davon.

"Tolle" Wörter übernimmt man sofort und unreflektiert *aber die "bösen" Wörter lässt man sich aus Prinzip natürlich nicht verbieten, wo kommen wir denn da hin?* 

PS: Lol... *edit* weil ein Wort durch die Forensoftware zensiert wird


----------



## Opprobrium (10. Mai 2021)

Ich glaube Menschen sind unglaublich begabt darin, das was sie tun, mit moralischen Rechtfertigungen zu versehen, weil man sich sonst moralisch nicht gut fühlt und so wird Mensch sich einreden, dass es gut ist, wenn man wegen einem Fehlgriff seinen Job und das komplette Ansehen verliert, solange es ihn nicht selber trifft.

Boris Palmer hat wegen cancel culture so recht und geriert sich nun als Opfer, das ganze zu perpetuieren.
Genial oder dumm. 
Debatte ist ausgelöst. Aogo hat mit dem veröffentlichen von ner privaten message auch ins klo gegriffen und das mit vergasen ist ja total lächerlich.
Beide sollten nach ner entschuldigung wieder arbeiten dürfen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qh01uGx66zU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Jetzt bin ich ein Palmer Fan.


----------



## RyzA (10. Mai 2021)

Was wäre denn die richtige Bezeichnung wenn es um Quotenschwarze geht? Quotenfarbige?

Außerdem finde ich die Einordnung "Quoten..."  in manchen Fällen richtig. In neueren Krimis und Serien z.B. spielen in letzter Zeit immer mehr Farbige mit. Es ist ja nicht so das ich etwas dagegen hätte, aber es wirkt gezwungen um irgendeinen Anspruch gerecht zu werden. Oder um bestimmte Debatten zu vermeiden. Aber letztendlich wird dadurch das Gegenteil ausgelöst.


----------



## seahawk (10. Mai 2021)

Warum fühlst Du Dich durch eine inklusive Repräsentation von Minderheiten gestört?


----------



## RyzA (10. Mai 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Warum fühlst Du Dich durch eine inklusive Repräsentation von Minderheiten gestört?


Ich fühle mich nicht dadurch gestört. Hatte ich doch geschrieben. Aber auf mich wirkt es teilweise ge oder erzwungen.
Und auch das darf man mal ausprechen. Ohne in irgendeine rassistische Ecke gedrängt zu werden.


----------



## seahawk (10. Mai 2021)

Warum fühlst sich das für Dich erzwungen an? Und warum ist die Hautfarbe des Schauspielers relevant?


----------



## hoffgang (10. Mai 2021)

Opprobrium schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich ein Palmer Fan.


Ich hadere noch.
Der Palmer bekommt grade das, was er sich am meisten wünscht - Aufmerksamkeit. Überall wird über Ihn berichtet, z.b. in der Bild, dabei nicht nur fokussiert auf das derzeitig Ereignis, sondern als Porträt. Boris hat sein Ziel vollkommen erreicht, nur... 

Hat er sich mal bei Aogo entschuldigt dafür, dass er die höchstwahrscheinlich gefälschten Anschuldigungen die auf Facebook gegen Aogo getätigt wurden für seine eigenen Zwecke genutzt und verbreitet hat? Ich mein, er hat ja mittlerweile selbst festgestellt, dass diese wahrscheinlich fake (seine Worte) sind.

Findet man irgendwo ein öffentliches Statement a la "Ich möchte mich bei Dennis Aogo dafür entschuldigen ungeprüft Anschuldigungen gegen ihn verbreitet zu haben, dies war nicht richtig und hätte nicht passieren dürfen..."

Ich hab nix gefunden, nur Rechtfertigungen von Palmer um weiterhin seine "eigentliche Intention" rechtfertigen zu können. Wie passend, mal eben den Farbigen ausgebeutet zum eigenen Vorteil und nicht mal in der Lage Reue zu heucheln weil man wichtigeres zu tun hat.
Wenns nur einen Fachbegriff für ein solches Verhalten gäbe...


----------



## Sparanus (10. Mai 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Per Gesetz, und durch viele Gerichtsurteile, ist hier in DE ziemlich genau festgelegt, was durch die Meinungsfreiheit und die künstlerische Freitheit abgedeckt ist und was dagegen als Beleidigung (oder Ähnliches) nach Strafgesetzbuch gilt.


Dann solltest du wissen, dass bei den hier angegebenen Fällen wahrscheinlich keine Strafe folgen würde. 


seahawk schrieb:


> Und warum ist die Hautfarbe des Schauspielers relevant?


Es ist halt interessant wenn in einer Serie die in der Realität spielt eine gewisse Personengruppe deutlich häufiger vorkommt als in der Realität. 
Oder wenn wie in dieser einen BBC Serie eine ehemalige englische Königin von einer Schwarzen gespielt wird oder wenn Jesus von einem Mitteleuropäer gespielt wird. 
Das alles passt nicht und wirkt erzwungen.


----------



## JePe (10. Mai 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die Sprachverbote nerven aber.



Echt jetzt. Nicht mal mehr die Shicen****r beleidigen darf man.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wir leben vor allem in einer Zeit, in der man uns verbieten will, etwas zu sagen, was anderen nicht in den Kram passt.



Man darf nicht froehlich drauflosbeleidigen, nicht mit 20o vor dem Kindergarten Donuts malen, muss die Frau neuerdings um Zustimmung fuer seine drei Minuten praehistorischen Gluecks bitten und als naechstes wollen die Opas Sturmgewehr vom Dachboden haben. Oh was fuer eine furchtbare Cancel World.

Was Dir kaum jemand verbieten wird und wozu ich Dich im Rahmen Deiner Moeglichkeiten im Gegenteil ausdruecklich ermutige ist: ab und an mal nachzudenken ehe Du sprichst / schreibst.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> In alten Autos ist auch ein Vergaser. Ist das nun auch ein Problem?



Man kann nur hoffen, dass Du Dich nur so unsaeglich dumm stellst.

Und damit bin ich raus. Weil ich ueber Seite 1 nicht hinausgekommen bin.


----------



## Mahoy (10. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es ist halt interessant wenn in einer Serie die in der Realität spielt eine gewisse Personengruppe deutlich häufiger vorkommt als in der Realität.


Ich erkenne das Problem nicht. Es ist immer noch Fiktion, und egal, wie sehr das Setting der Realität vor unserer Haustür angenähert ist, es weicht in unzähligen Belangen von dieser ab und kein Aas stört sich daran. Warum also sollte es ausgerechnet dann ein Problem geben, wenn die ethnische Zusammensetzung nicht den realen demographischen Verhältnissen entspricht? Interessant ist dann doch eher, warum abgewichen wird.

In der Regel wird die Besetzung ganz bewusst durchmischt, und dabei geht es nicht darum, Bevölkerungsverhältnisse abzubilden, sondern damit in der avisierten Zuschauergruppe jede zahlenmäßig relevante Gruppe eine Identifikationsfigur hat. Dafür werden ohnehin benötigte Figuren entsprechend besetzt, aber das Lineup wird logischerweise nicht entsprechend der Demografie mit unnützen Figuren aufgestockt, nur damit das Zahlenverhältnis wieder stimmt. Das ist aber keineswegs sogenannte "Zeitgeistheuchelei" oder neu, sondern das gab's schon immer.

Neuerdings geht es allerdings manchmal _tatsächlich _darum, so etwas wie abstrakte Gerechtigkeit zu schaffen. Jahrzehntelang waren im Medienbetrieb bestimmte Gruppen bekanntlich unterrepräsentiert, nun sind sie eben zur Abwechslung einmal überrepräsentiert.

Tja, und manchmal ist es auch einfach Genre-Konvention. Beispielsweise wird seit ungefähr den späten 70ern in neun von zehn Actionfilmen die Rolle des Sergeant (egal ob Militär oder Polizei) mit einem Farbigen besetzt. Bildet das die Realität ab? - Keineswegs, aber es stört sich auch niemand daran.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Oder wenn wie in dieser einen BBC Serie eine ehemalige englische Königin von einer Schwarzen gespielt wird oder wenn Jesus von einem Mitteleuropäer gespielt wird.
> Das alles passt nicht und wirkt erzwungen.


Wenn spezifische historische Persönlichkeiten entgegen der Realität besetzt werden, sollte man sich duchaus die Gründe näher anschauen. Wenn Jesus von Nazareth von einem Mitteleuropäer gespielt wird, kann es dafür mehrere Gründe geben: Manchmal ist es einfach Pragmatismus, weil eine mitteleuropäische Produktion in aller Regel eher mitteleuropäische Schauspieler zur Hand hat, welche die Rollel auch stemmen können. Manchmal geht es aber auch darum, dem anzunehmenderweise eher mitteleuropäischen Publikum genau den Jesus zu geben, der sie gewohntermaßen vom Kreuz  herab leidend anschaut.

Dass die britische Queen bewusst mit einer farbigen Schauspielerin (Oder womöglich auch irgendwann von einem farbigen Schauspieler ...)  besetzt wird, kann das ein reiner Kunstgriff, jedoch angesichts aktueller Diskurse natürlich auch ein gezieltes Statement sein.
Aber nehmen wir mal an, es wäre keins: Wenn bereits in einem Film aus dem Jahre 1956 mit Yul Brynner ein weißer Amerikaner russisch-mongolischer Herkunft als  ägyptischer Pharao Ramses (Allem historischen und anthropologischen Einvernehmens nach kein Weißer ...) durchgeht, warum dann nicht im Jahre 2020 eine farbige Darstellerin als Queen of England? Das müsste man mir bitte erklären.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Mai 2021)

Demnächst, der Parteitagsbeschluss der Grünen im Wortlaut:

„Wir schließen Palmer aus der Partei aus, weil er in einem Land dessen Name nicht genannt werden darf, ein Wort, welches nicht gesagt werden darf, verwendet hat.“


----------



## hoffgang (10. Mai 2021)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Demnächst, der Parteitagsbeschluss der Grünen im Wortlaut:
> 
> „Wir schließen Palmer aus der Partei aus, weil er in einem Land dessen Name nicht genannt werden darf, ein Wort, welches nicht gesagt werden darf, verwendet hat.“


Wenn dieses Szenario alles ist was dich an diesem Vorgang aufregt, dann wäre es wünschenswert wenn es genau so eintritt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Mai 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Wenn dieses Szenario alles ist was dich an diesem Vorgang aufregt, dann wäre es wünschenswert wenn es genau so eintritt.



Es geht darum, sich über die "Logik" der Grünen lustig zu machen.

Was will man schon von einer Partei erwarten, die den Namen des Land, dass sie regieren möchten, nicht aussprechen will, weil Autobahn.

Nachtrag:

Es aber auch dämlich von Palmer, das Wort Negerschwanz zu verwenden.

Hätte er mal lieber *************** of Color dazu gesagt.

Zweiter Nachtrag:

Lol, man kann hier Schwanz schreiben, aber nicht die korrekte Bezeichnung für das männliche Geschlechtsteil ( P e n i s)?


----------



## hoffgang (10. Mai 2021)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es geht darum, sich über die "Logik" der Grünen lustig zu machen.


Na gut, machen wir uns mal über deine "Logik" lustig.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was will man schon von einer Partei erwarten, die den Namen des Land, dass sie regieren möchten, nicht aussprechen will, weil Autobahn.


Klassisches Beispiel der derzeitigen konservativen Idiotie. Sämtliche Inhalte, diskussionswürdig, zukunftsfähig oder nicht, werden beiseite geschoben weil 2 Anträge! vorliegen, dass Wort Deutschland im Text / Titel zu streichen.

Wenn die Grünen es schaffen, uns in eine Zukunft zu führen in der die großen Themen unserer Zeit (soziale Schere, Klimawandel...) gelöst werden, der Preis dafür aber wäre uns in Zukunft HubbaBubbaLand zu nennen, was bitte gibts da zu überlegen, v.a. solange unsere Rechte & Werte erhalten bleiben.


Ist halt schwer sich inhaltlich zu streiten wenn die Konservativen Parteien halt nichtmal ein Wahlprogramm haben auf dessen Grundlage man inhaltlich diskutieren könnte. Da muss man natürlich die Dumpfbackenkeule auspacken.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Mai 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Klassisches Beispiel der derzeitigen konservativen Idiotie. Sämtliche Inhalte, diskussionswürdig, zukunftsfähig oder nicht, werden beiseite geschoben weil 2 Anträge! vorliegen, dass Wort Deutschland im Text / Titel zu streichen.



Es zeigt, zusammen mit dem Verhalten rund um Herrn Palmer und andere ähnliche Dinge, den vorherrschenden Zeitgeist bei den Grünen. Nicht jeder ist scharf auf die modernen Jakobiner.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Wenn die Grünen es schaffen, uns in eine Zukunft zu führen in der die großen Themen unserer Zeit (soziale Schere, Klimawandel...) gelöst werden, der Preis dafür aber wäre uns in Zukunft HubbaBubbaLand zu nennen, was bitte gibts da zu überlegen, v.a. solange unsere Rechte & Werte erhalten bleiben.



Das unsere „Rechte & Werte“ mit den Grünen erhalten bleiben, ist ja gerade das, was fraglich ist.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Ist halt schwer sich inhaltlich zu streiten wenn die Konservativen Parteien halt nichtmal ein Wahlprogramm haben auf dessen Grundlage man inhaltlich diskutieren könnte. Da muss man natürlich die Dumpfbackenkeule auspacken.



Die Wahl ist noch 4 Monate hin. Darüber hinaus, muss man jetzt kein Prophet sein, um zu behaupten, dass die CDU unter Herrn Laschet wohl Pi*Daumen mit einem vergleichbaren Wahlprogramm wie 2017 ins Rennen geht.


----------



## Tekkla (10. Mai 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Wenn die Grünen es schaffen, uns in eine Zukunft zu führen in der die großen Themen unserer Zeit (soziale Schere, Klimawandel...) gelöst werden, der Preis dafür aber wäre uns in Zukunft HubbaBubbaLand zu nennen, was bitte gibts da zu überlegen, v.a. solange unsere Rechte & Werte erhalten bleiben.


Genau das meine ich, wenn ich Menschen im Zusammenhang mit ihrer im Netz zur Schau gestellten Antieinstellung Borniertheit vorwerfe. Ich wäre übrigens für Takatukaland.


----------



## seahawk (10. Mai 2021)

Vor allem ist die Streichung des Begriffs Deutschland ein Antrag und nicht beschlossen. Aber gut dann darf man halt die CDU auch immer an Herrn Maaßen messen, der ist sogar fest nominiert.


----------



## chill_eule (10. Mai 2021)

So ein Quatsch...
HubbaBubba...
Takatuka...

das sind doch beides sicherlich geschützte Begriffe, die können auch die Grünen nicht einfach recyclen 

Da müssen wir nochmal _Gehirnstürmen_ vor der Wahl


----------



## hoffgang (10. Mai 2021)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das unsere „Rechte & Werte“ mit den Grünen erhalten bleiben, ist ja gerade das, was fraglich ist.


Achso ja, deswegen werden die Grünen ja auch vom Verfassungsschutz beobachtet.
Waren doch die Grünen, oder?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Wahl ist noch 4 Monate hin. Darüber hinaus, muss man jetzt kein Prophet sein, um zu behaupten, dass die CDU unter Herrn Laschet wohl Pi*Daumen mit einem vergleichbaren Wahlprogramm wie 2017 ins Rennen geht.


Gut, DAS würde erklären warum du dich so am Deutschland Thema festbeißt, inhaltlich hat man einfach keine Argumente. Da schürt man doch eher  dumme Vorurteile gegen die Grünen.


----------



## chill_eule (10. Mai 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Vor allem ist die Streichung des Begriffs Deutschland ein Antrag und nicht beschlossen.


Was noch dazu kommt und eigentlich viel wichtiger ist:

Es geht nur um den *verdammten Namen* des Wahlprogramms "Deutschland. Alles ist drin".
Wie das Wahlprogramm heißt ist doch sowas von wumpe...


----------



## seahawk (10. Mai 2021)

Vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass der Erfolg der Grünen, primär das Versagen der CDU ist. Es ist keine 3
Monate her, da lag die CDU meilenweit vorne.  Und dann kamen die Maskenkandale und die Entscheidung für einen maximal unpopulären Kanzlerkandidaten, der sich in der Krise als führungsschwach zeigte. Und die SPD bringt den Scholzomat von EsBos Gnaden, der wahrscheinlich besser mit Merkel kann, als mit den eigenen Parteivorsitzenden. 

Es wäre schlimm, wenn die Grünen bei diesen Alternativen nicht vorne wären.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Mai 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Achso ja, deswegen werden die Grünen ja auch vom Verfassungsschutz beobachtet.
> Waren doch die Grünen, oder?



Der Verfassungsschutz überwacht die Grünen nicht, das stimmt. Genauso wenig wie die CDU, die SPD oder die FDP, obwohl alle Parteien in der Vergangenheit bereits Gesetze erlassen haben, die später von Karlsruhe in teilen oder komplett für verfassungswidrig erklärt worden.

Wo genau ist jetzt das Argument? Das der Verfassungsschutz nicht seine Aufgabe erfüllt?

Das ist ja nun wahrlich keine Neuigkeit.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Gut, DAS würde erklären warum du dich so am Deutschland Thema festbeißt, inhaltlich hat man einfach keine Argumente. Da schürt man doch eher  dumme Vorurteile gegen die Grünen.



Es sind keine dummen Vorurteile. Auch die Dinge wie jetzt mit Palmer, oder das mit dem Indianerhäuptling  vor kurzem bei den Grünen, zeigt einfach deren Zeitgeist.


----------



## hoffgang (10. Mai 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Es geht nur um den *verdammten Namen* des Wahlprogramms "Deutschland. Alles ist drin".
> Wie das Wahlprogramm heißt ist doch sowas von wumpe...


Naja siehste doch hier, wenn nicht Doitschland draufsteht kann mans nicht wählen!



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Der Verfassungsschutz überwacht die Grünen nicht, das stimmt. Genauso wenig wie die CDU, die SPD oder die FDP, obwohl alle Parteien in der Vergangenheit bereits Gesetze erlassen haben, die später von Karlsruhe in teilen oder komplett für verfassungswidrig erklärt worden.


Das ist das mit Abstand dümmste was ich in diesem Thread lesen durfte.

Du implizierst, die Grünen wollen unsere Rechte & Werte abschaffen - dafür gibt es exakt 0 Indiz, anders als bei anderen Parteien. Gesetze zu erlassen, die dann von Karlsruhe kassiert werden ist der INBEGRIFF einer funktionierenden Gewaltenteilung, also EXAKT DAS, was Parteien die vom Verfassungsschutz WIRKLICH beobachtet werden ABSCHAFFEN wollen.
Keiner, absolut niemand kann argumentieren, dies sei oder werde ein Unrechtsstaat solange es die Möglichkeit gibt, das Bundesverfassungsgericht anzurufen und dessen Urteil über dem der Legislative steht.

Bleib mal lieber bei einfachen Dingen, wie dich über den Namen des Grünen Wahlprogramms aufregen...



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wo genau ist jetzt das Argument? Das der Verfassungsschutz nicht seine Aufgabe erfüllt?
> Das ist ja nun wahrlich keine Neuigkeit.


Ja, er ist auf dem Rechten Auge immer noch etwas unscharf.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Mai 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Du implizierst, die Grünen wollen unsere Rechte & Werte abschaffen - dafür gibt es exakt 0 Indiz, anders als bei anderen Parteien.



Außer halt ihre Vorschläge und Auftreten. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Gesetze zu erlassen, die dann von Karlsruhe kassiert werden ist der INBEGRIFF einer funktionierenden Gewaltenteilung, also EXAKT DAS, was Parteien die vom Verfassungsschutz WIRKLICH beobachtet werden ABSCHAFFEN wollen.



Wenn man z.B.  weiter am Paritätsgesetz festhält, obwohl einem bereits zwei Verfassungsgerichte der Bundesländer, die Verfassungswidrigkeit bestätigt haben, dann ist es wohl Vorsatz und keine Fahrlässigkeit. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Keiner, absolut niemand kann argumentieren, dies sei oder werde ein Unrechtsstaat solange es die Möglichkeit gibt, das Bundesverfassungsgericht anzurufen und dessen Urteil über dem der Legislative steht.



Niemand sprach von Unrechtsstaat außer dir.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Ja, er ist auf dem Rechten Auge immer noch etwas unscharf.



Der war wirklich gut.  Und das 1 1/2 Wochen nach dem 1. Mai und den üblichen Vorfällen von linksextremer Seite, die von Teile der Politik und dem ÖRR verteidigt werden.

Wo genau passiert das auf rechter Seite?



hoffgang schrieb:


> Mein Fehler.
> Es sind strunzdumme Vorurteile. Mea Culpa, hab ich verwechselt.



Es sind halt keine Vorurteile, sondern konkrete Beispiele. Und weil du die nicht wegdiskutieren kannst,  kommt halt das als Reaktion.


----------



## hoffgang (10. Mai 2021)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Außer halt ihre Vorschläge[...].


Ok, Beispiele pls wie die Grünen unsere Rechte und Werte abschaffen wollen.
Überzeug mich.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn man z.B.  weiter am Paritätsgesetz festhält, obwohl einem bereits zwei Verfassungsgerichte der Bundesländer, die Verfassungswidrigkeit bestätigt haben, dann ist es wohl Vorsatz und keine Fahrlässigkeit.


Nichtmal deine eigenen Beispiele verstehst du selbst...








						Gesetzgeber muss kein Paritätsgesetz schaffen
					

Das BVerfG wies die Wahlprüfungsbeschwerde von zehn Frauen ab. Es bestehe keine Verpflichtung für ein Paritätsgesetz. Möglich ist ein solches aber dennoch.




					www.lto.de
				






> "Damit wird deutlich, dass das BVerfG – anders als die Landesverfassungsgerichte in Weimar und Potsdam – paritätische Wahlgesetze nicht als offensichtlich verfassungswidrig betrachtet; insoweit nimmt das BVerfG die Rechtsprechung der Landesverfassungsgerichte zwar zur Kenntnis, es bestätigt diese Rechtsprechung aber nicht."


Und


> Das BVerfG habe dem Gesetzgeber mit seinem heutigen Beschluss "eine Art Bastelanleitung an die Hand gegeben, sollte sich eine politische Mehrheit finden, die an der Unterrepräsentation von Frauen im Deutschen Bundestag etwas zu ändern vorhat"



Schon blöd sowas, wa.


----------



## Tekkla (10. Mai 2021)

Hat @Don-71 eigentlich schon was zur vermeintlichen CC bei der Eckhart geschrieben?


----------



## chill_eule (10. Mai 2021)

Ich mag die Lisa Eckhart nicht...
Wenn die kommt, schalte ich um/ab oder spule vor.
"Cancel" ich die damit auch schon?


----------



## RyzA (10. Mai 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Warum fühlst sich das für Dich erzwungen an? Und warum ist die Hautfarbe des Schauspielers relevant?


Mir ist die Hautfarbe egal. Aber es erscheint mir eben als wenn die Macher unbedingt Personen mit einer bestimmten Hautfarbe unterbringen müssen.
Und es ist was anderes hier in Deutschland als in den USA. Wo der Anteil der Afroamerikaner in der Bevölkerung deutlich höher ist. Da ist es selbstverständlich bzw normal.



Mahoy schrieb:


> In der Regel wird die Besetzung ganz bewusst durchmischt, und dabei geht es nicht darum, Bevölkerungsverhältnisse abzubilden, sondern damit in der avisierten Zuschauergruppe jede zahlenmäßig relevante Gruppe eine Identifikationsfigur hat. Dafür werden ohnehin benötigte Figuren entsprechend besetzt, aber das Lineup wird logischerweise nicht entsprechend der Demografie mit unnützen Figuren aufgestockt, nur damit das Zahlenverhältnis wieder stimmt. Das ist aber keineswegs sogenannte "Zeitgeistheuchelei" oder neu, sondern das gab's schon immer.


Es kommt wie gesagt drauf an... aus welchen Herkunftsland die Produktionen stammen. Und was das für Produktionen  (Genre usw)sind.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Neuerdings geht es allerdings manchmal _tatsächlich _darum, so etwas wie abstrakte Gerechtigkeit zu schaffen. Jahrzehntelang waren im Medienbetrieb bestimmte Gruppen bekanntlich unterrepräsentiert, nun sind sie eben zur Abwechslung einmal überrepräsentiert.


Das meine ich ja damit. Ich will nicht abstreiten, dsas es bei der deutschen Polizei, afrikanischstämmige Polizisten gibt. Und ich habe auch nichts dagegen. Nur kommen die mir teilweise in deutschen Produktionen überpräsentiert vor. Bzw die Besetzungen erzwungen vor. Wenn es z.B. um "abstrakte" Gerechtigkeit geht.
Aber vielleicht ist das irgendwann auch hier genauso normal wie in amerikanischen, französischen oder englischen Produktionen.

Und um eins klarzustellen: ich habe gegen keine Farbigen etwas. Ich mag viele afrikanisch-stämmige Schauspieler.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Mai 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ok, Beispiele pls wie die Grünen unsere Rechte und Werte abschaffen wollen.
> Überzeug mich.



Es ist nicht meine Aufgabe, dich zu überzeugen. Du hast deine Meinung und ich die meine.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Nichtmal deine eigenen Beispiele verstehst du selbst...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Anwalt der Antragssteller sieht seine Mandaten im Recht. Wow. Wie absolut vorhersehbar.


----------



## Tekkla (10. Mai 2021)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es ist nicht meine Aufgabe, dich zu überzeugen. Du hast deine Meinung und ich die meine.


Du vertrittst eine These und sagst auf Nachfrage zur Begründung dieser These, dass es diese nicht geben wird, weil es deine Meinung ist. Okay. Dir ist schon klar, dass es dann sinnlos wird mit dir zu diskutieren und man davon ausgehen muss, dass du hier lediglich als Glaubenstroll aktiv bist?


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Mai 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Du vertrittst eine These und sagst auf Nachfrage zur Begründung dieser These, dass es diese nicht geben wird, weil es deine Meinung ist. Okay. Dir ist schon klar, dass es dann sinnlos wird mit dir zu diskutieren und man davon ausgehen muss, dass du hier lediglich als Glaubenstroll aktiv bist?



Ich weiß jetzt nicht, warum du dich genötigt siehst, für Hoffgang einzuspringen, bisher hat er auch ganz gut für sich selbst sprechen können.

Aber um deine Frage zu beantworten. Ich halte es  nicht für das Ziel einer Diskussion, den Gegenüber von der eigenen Position zu überzeugen.

Wenn ihr das anders seht und es eurer Ansatz ist, jemanden in der Diskussion überzeugen zu wollen, dann ist es in der Tat sinnlos zu diskutieren, einfach weil man unterschiedliche Vorstellungen hat und keiner der Vorstellung des jeweils anderen gerecht wird.


----------



## hoffgang (10. Mai 2021)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es ist nicht meine Aufgabe, dich zu überzeugen. Du hast deine Meinung und ich die meine.


Stattdessen behauptest du dann dummes Zeuch ohne jeden Beleg oder Bezug zur Realität.
Fragt man nach konkreten Beispielen kommt - wie üblich - nur Mimimi.  



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Der Anwalt der Antragssteller sieht seine Mandaten im Recht. Wow. Wie absolut vorhersehbar.


Ach wie sinnlos mit Dir. das Bundesverfassungsgericht hat die Urteile der Landesverfassungsgerichte NICHT bestätigt, damit ist deine Aussage, die Grünen würden absichtlich die Verfassung missachten indem Sie weiterhin an einem solchen Gesetz festhalten kompletter Unfug.

Und das sieht nicht nur der Anwalt der Mandanten so, das steht SO in der Urteilsbegründung...




__





						Bundesverfassungsgericht  -  Entscheidungen - Erfolglose Wahlprüfungsbeschwerde bezogen auf das Fehlen gesetzlicher Regelungen zur paritätischen Ausgestaltung des Wahlvorschlagsrechts bei der Bundestagswahl
					






					www.bundesverfassungsgericht.de
				





> Aus diesem Gebot ergibt sich nicht, dass dem Gesetzgeber im vorliegenden Fall die Herstellung eines angemessenen Ausgleichs zwischen den betroffenen Verfassungsgütern verwehrt ist.


Karlsruhe hat festgestellt, dass kein Anspruch auf ein Paritätsgesetz herrscht, ebenfalls wurde festgestellt, dass ein solches nicht zwangsläufig verfassungswidrig ist. Wo ist jetzt das Problem daran, wenn Parteien weiter daran arbeiten, wenn die höchste gerichtliche Instanz dieses Ansinnen in einem Urteil bestätigt hat?


----------



## Sparanus (10. Mai 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich erkenne das Problem nicht.


Ich schrieb interessant, das enthält keine Bewertung.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Aber nehmen wir mal an, es wäre keins: Wenn bereits in einem Film aus dem Jahre 1956 mit Yul Brynner ein weißer Amerikaner russisch-mongolischer Herkunft als ägyptischer Pharao Ramses (Allem historischen und anthropologischen Einvernehmens nach kein Weißer ...) durchgeht, warum dann nicht im Jahre 2020 eine farbige Darstellerin als Queen of England? Das müsste man mir bitte erklären.


Geht das wirklich durch? Dieses starke überschminken der natürlichen Hautfarbe würde man doch fast als Blackfacing beschreiben und das würde heute überhaupt nicht gehen. Stell dir mal einen weißen Schauspieler 
als Shaka vor, da wäre was los.
Fiktion ist das eine, ob bei Star Wars ein Sturmtruppler Schwarz ist vollkommen egal, aber wenn
es ein historischer Film ist sollte man entsprechende Schauspieler nehmen oder sie entsprechend zurecht schminken.


RyzA schrieb:


> Und es ist was anderes hier in Deutschland als in den USA. Wo der Anteil der Afroamerikaner in der Bevölkerung deutlich höher ist. Da ist es selbstverständlich bzw normal.


So weit musst du nicht gehen, Frankreich reicht ja oft schon.


----------



## RyzA (10. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> So weit musst du nicht gehen, Frankreich reicht ja oft schon.


Die hatte ich auch noch weiter unten in meinen Beitrag genannt. Und England.


----------



## Tekkla (10. Mai 2021)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt nicht, warum du dich genötigt siehst, für Hoffgang einzuspringen, bisher hat er auch ganz gut für sich selbst sprechen können.


Du missverstehst da was. Ich hinterfrage dich ganz persönlich, weil du nur mehr blubberst und nichts sagst. Ich bin aber an Informationen interessiert. Also kannst du Informationen zu deinen Behauptungen einbringen, dann kann man darüber nachdenken und ggf was lernen oder gar die eigene Meinung korrigieren. Kannst du das nicht und ziehst dich auf die LMAA-Ist-Meine-Meinung-Position zurück, dann kannste das machen. Kein Ding. Deklassiert dich lediglich zum sinnlosen Teilnehmer in dieser Diskussion.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die hatte ich auch noch weiter unten in meinen Beitrag genannt. Und England.


Ja weil du ihn noch bearbeitet hast als ich nebenbei am schreiben war


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Mai 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Stattdessen behauptest du dann dummes Zeuch ohne jeden Beleg oder Bezug zur Realität.
> Fragt man nach konkreten Beispielen kommt - wie üblich - nur Mimimi.



Ich habe konkrete Beispiele genannt. Von dir kommt dann nur "strunzdumme Vorurteile" oder wie jetzt "dummes Zeuch" und "Mimimi".

Wozu soll ich mir da die Mühe machen? Du bist von deinem Standpunkt überzeugt (was dein gutes Recht ist) und diffamierst jeden, der es anders sieht.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Ach wie sinnlos mit Dir. das Bundesverfassungsgericht hat die Urteile der Landesverfassungsgerichte NICHT bestätigt, damit ist deine Aussage, die Grünen würden absichtlich die Verfassung missachten indem Sie weiterhin an einem solchen Gesetz festhalten kompletter Unfug.
> 
> Und das sieht nicht nur der Anwalt der Mandanten so, das steht SO in der Urteilsbegründung...
> 
> ...







__





						Paritätsgesetz – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




"Die bisherigen verfassungsrechtlichen Bedenken, die durch die einzelnen Landesverfassungsgerichte geäußert wurden, teilte das Bundesverfassungsgericht."



Tekkla schrieb:


> Du missverstehst da was. Ich hinterfrage dich ganz persönlich, weil du nur mehr blubberst und nichts sagst.



Ich habe konkrete Beispiele genannt.

Und da du offenbar auch nur auf die Methode persönliche Angriffe und Diffamierung setzen kannst, sehe ich bei dir ebenfalls keine Grund zu antworten.



Tekkla schrieb:


> Ich bin aber an Informationen interessiert. Also kannst du Informationen zu deinen Behauptungen einbringen, dann kann man darüber nachdenken und ggf was lernen oder gar die eigene Meinung korrigieren.



Ich habe Informationen genannt. Wenn man die nicht zur Kenntnis nehmen möchte und nur per Einzeiler beiseite wischt, ist das nicht meine Schuld.



Tekkla schrieb:


> Kannst du das nicht und ziehst dich auf die LMAA-Ist-Meine-Meinung-Position zurück, dann kannste das machen. Kein Ding. Deklassiert dich lediglich zum sinnlosen Teilnehmer in dieser Diskussion.



Siehe Absätze zuvor. Darüber hinaus, auch hier wieder nur ein Versuch von argumentum ad hominem, wenn man sonst keine Argumente hat. Ist euch das nicht selbst zu langweilig?


----------



## hoffgang (10. Mai 2021)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich habe konkrete Beispiele genannt. Von dir kommt dann nur "strunzdumme Vorurteile" oder wie jetzt "dummes Zeuch" und "Mimimi".


Das ist falsch.
Du hast kein Beispiel genannt wie Grüne unsere Rechte / Werte aushebeln wollen.
Du hast *ein* (Singular...) vermeintliches Beispiel genannt bei dem Grüne angeblich - in deinen Worten - in Vorsatz (gegen die Verfassung nehme ich an) handeln.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du musst komplett zitieren, da steht:


> Im Rahmen einer Wahlprüfungsbeschwerde hatte das Bundesverfassungsgericht über einen Anspruch auf paritätische Ausgestaltung des Wahlvorschlagsrechts bei der Wahl zum Deutschen Bundestag zu entscheiden. Die bisherigen verfassungsrechtlichen Bedenken, die durch die einzelnen Landesverfassungsgerichte geäußert wurden, teilte das Bundesverfassungsgericht.[12] *Der begehrte Anspruch bestehe nicht.*



Und genau dass hat das BVerfG auch festgestellt. Der Anspruch besteht nicht. Das machts aber nicht verfassungswidrig. Halt blöd wenn man ne zwei Zeiler Zusammenfassung von Wiki nimmt weil einem der Volltext zu lang ist.

Steht übrigens auch hier: https://verfassungsblog.de/how-to-paritatsgesetz/


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Mai 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Das ist falsch.
> Du hast kein Beispiel genannt wie Grüne unsere Rechte / Werte aushebeln wollen.
> Du hast ein vermeintliches Beispiel genannt bei dem Grüne angeblich - in deinen Worten - in Vorsatz (gegen die Verfassung nehme ich an) handeln.



Wie gesagt, ich kann nicht helfen, wenn man Beispiele bewusst nicht zur Kenntnis nehme möchte.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Du musst komplett zitieren, da steht:  Und genau dass hat das BVerfG auch festgestellt. Der Anspruch besteht nicht. Das machts aber nicht verfassungswidrig. Halt blöd wenn man ne zwei Zeiler Zusammenfassung von Wiki nimmt weil einem der Volltext zu lang ist.


Der entscheidende Satz ist ja auch der hier:

"Die bisherigen *verfassungsrechtlichen Bedenken*, die *durch *die einzelnen *Landesverfassungsgerichte geäußert *wurden, *teilte* *das Bundesverfassungsgericht"*

Soviel also dazu.


----------



## hoffgang (10. Mai 2021)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich kann nicht helfen, wenn man Beispiele bewusst nicht zur Kenntnis nehme möchte.



Das einzige Beispiel dass du benannt hast diskutieren wir grade.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Der entscheidende Satz ist ja auch der hier:
> 
> "Die bisherigen *verfassungsrechtlichen Bedenken*, die *durch *die einzelnen *Landesverfassungsgerichte geäußert *wurden, *teilte* *das Bundesverfassungsgericht"*
> 
> Soviel also dazu.



Das stimmt aber so nicht.
Das steht NICHT in der Begründung des BVerfG selbst. Lies die Begründung des Urteils, du wirst diese Aussage - auch paraphrasiert - nicht finden. Semantische Spielchen helfen Dir da nicht, v.a. wenn Verfassungsrechtler Dir - wie meine Links zeigen - widersprechen.



> *Indem er die potentielle Gleichrangigkeit anerkennt, setzt sich der Beschluss des Bundesverfassungsgerichts von den bisherigen landesverfassungsgerichtlichen Entscheidungen zur Zulässigkeit von Paritätsgesetzen ab. *Der Thüringer Verfassungsgerichtshof verlangte für die Rechtfertigung der landesrechtlichen Paritätsregelungen einen „(besonders) zwingenden Grund“, der durch die Verfassung legitimiert und von einem Gewicht sein müsse, dass er den Wahlrechtsgrundsätzen und der Parteienfreiheit „die Waage halten kann“. *Diese Anforderungen sprach der Gerichtshof dem landesverfassungsrechtlichen Gleichberechtigungsgebot ab*. Das Verfassungsgericht des Landes Brandenburg forderte für eine legitime Einschränkung der Wahlrechtsgrundsätze „wahlrechtsimmanente Zwecke“ und beschrieb die Förderung der Gleichberechtigung von Frau und Mann sodann als „wahlrechtsfremden Zweck“. Die Folge: Die Landesverfassungsgerichte stiegen in die Frage der Abwägung der kollidierenden Verfassungsgüter gar nicht erst ein.



Aber hey, was wissen Juristen denn schon. Wenns auf Wiki steht, dann muss es ja stimmen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Mai 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Das einzige Beispiel dass du benannt hast diskutieren wir grade.



Weil du die übrigen entweder ignorierst oder mit Diffamierungen und Einzeilern beantwortetest. Da sehe ich dann halt auch keinen Sinn darin, ausführlicher zu werden.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Das stimmt aber so nicht.
> Das steht NICHT in der Begründung des BVerfG selbst. Lies die Begründung des Urteils, du wirst diese Aussage - auch paraphrasiert - nicht finden. Semantische Spielchen helfen Dir da nicht, v.a. wenn Verfassungsrechtler Dir - wie meine Links zeigen - widersprechen.



Es geht um die Bedenken bezüglich Art 21 und 38 des Grundgesetzes. 

Und es gibt naütrlich auch mehr als genug Verfassungsrechtler, die das kritisch sehen. Auf die Literatur wird sogar teilweise in der Begründung verwiesen.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Aber hey, was wissen Juristen denn schon. Wenns auf Wiki steht, dann muss es ja stimmen.



Natürlich nicht. 

Aber wenn es bei PCGH steht, dann muss es stimmen, richtig?


----------



## hoffgang (10. Mai 2021)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil du die übrigen entweder ignorierst oder mit Diffamierungen und Einzeilern beantwortetest. Da sehe ich dann halt auch keinen Sinn darin, ausführlicher zu werden.


Hilf mir mal eben, welche anderen Beispiele?




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es geht um die Bedenken bezüglich Art 21 und 38 des Grundgesetzes.
> 
> Und es gibt naütrlich auch mehr als genug Verfassungsrechtler, die das kritisch sehen. Auf die Literatur wird sogar teilweise in der Begründung verwiesen.


Richtig um die geht es. Das BVerfG hat aber festgestellt, dass ein Paritätsgesetz ggf. verfassungswidrig sein KANN, nicht jedoch MUSS. Das ist ein wesentlicher Unterschied und hebelt leider deine Behauptung über die Grünen komplett aus. Denn Sie verfolgen NICHT einen Umstand der offensichtlich verfassungswidrig ist.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht.
> 
> Aber wenn es bei PCGH steht, dann muss es stimmen, richtig?


Haha wie peinlich.
Es steht nicht auf PCGH, es steht in den hier präsentierten Links. Ich hab mir das nicht ausgedacht, ich hab - im Gegensatz zu Dir - halt 5 Minuten auf Google verbracht und mir diese Texte durchgelesen, mehr war nicht notwendig um nachweisbar zu erkennen, dass du ein sehr sehr sehr sehr schlechtes Beispiel gewählt hast.

Wenn du mir nicht glaubst - was ich verstehen kann  - dann glaub doch all den Rechtsgelehrten die das exakt anders bewertet haben als Du.


----------



## -ElCritico- (10. Mai 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> "extremlinker Flügel"? Meine Güte, wie völlig random die politischen Koordinatensysteme vieler Leute heute geworden sind...
> 
> Selbst zu Anfangszeiten der Grünen, als da ein bisschen Personal aus den sich langsam zu Tode diskutierenden, maoistischen K-Gruppen reingeschwappt ist, war die Partei nie "extremlinks", was auch immer das sein soll.
> 
> ...


Naja, ich bin sowieso ein bisschen verwirrt, was die Linken und Grünen angeht. Unkontrollierte Einwanderung dient den konservativen Wohlhabenden am allermeisten, da man die Löhne erfolgreich unterdrücken kann. Die Politik ist alles andere als Links, wird aber als linke Politik verkauft 
An Stelle sich mit dem Niveau der Reallöhne zu beschäftigen, damit die Kassen klingeln und die Arbeiter von ihrer verdienten Kohle ordentlich leben können, wird über Moral und der Identitätspolitik, Gendern etc. gestritten. Natürlich sind Leute mit dem Braten auf dem Tisch erstmals toleranter gegenüber den Belangen der Minderheiten und weltoffener. Das eine schließt das andere nicht aus.

Ich weiß nicht mehr, wofür sich die linken Flügel der Parteien halten, aber tatsächlich linke Politik ist das auf keinen Fall.


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Naja, ich bin sowieso ein bisschen verwirrt, was die Linken und Grünen angeht. Unkontrollierte Einwanderung dient den konservativen Wohlhabenden am allermeisten, da man die Löhne erfolgreich unterdrücken kann. Die Politik ist alles andere als Links, wird aber als linke Politik verkauft
> An Stelle sich mit dem Niveau der Reallöhne zu beschäftigen, damit die Kassen klingeln und die Arbeiter von ihrer verdienten Kohle ordentlich leben können, wird über Moral und der Identitätspolitik, Gendern etc. gestritten. Natürlich sind Leute mit dem Braten auf dem Tisch erstmals toleranter gegenüber den Belangen der Minderheiten und weltoffener. Das eine schließt das andere nicht aus.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht mehr, wofür sich die linken Flügel der Parteien halten, aber tatsächlich linke Politik ist das auf keinen Fall.



Da stimme ich dir weitestgehend zu!


----------



## Mahoy (10. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Naja, ich bin sowieso ein bisschen verwirrt, was die Linken und Grünen angeht. Unkontrollierte Einwanderung dient den konservativen Wohlhabenden am allermeisten, da man die Löhne erfolgreich unterdrücken kann. Die Politik ist alles andere als Links, wird aber als linke Politik verkauft


Welche Partei, deren Klientel die konservativen Wohlhabenden sind, möchte denn unkontrollierte Einwanderung?
Das will doch zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nicht einmal der Teil der Die Linken, der sich als finales Ziel die  Aufhebung der Nationalstaatlichkeit und die weltweite Herrschaft des internationalen Einheitsproletariats auf die Fahnen geschrieben hat.

Ferner würde mich interessieren, wo genau Zuwanderung die Löhne drückt? Die meisten Zuwanderer haben nicht einmal eine Arbeitserlaubnis. Und die, die eine haben, arbeiten entweder hochqualifiziert in Bereichen, in denn es gar keine deutschen Mitbewerber um die selbe Stelle gibt oder extrem unqualifiziert in Jobs, für die sich die Masse der vergleichbar unqualifizierte Biodeutschen zu fein ist.

Selbstverständlich entsteht durchaus Druck, aber weniger im Bereich der Löhne, sondern durch innereuropäische Freizügigkeit und mit deutschen Unternehmen konkurrierende Mitbewerber, die ihren _eben nicht in Deutschland eingewanderten_, jedoch hierzulande tätigen Mitarbeitern geringere Löhne zahlt.

Und dagegen hilft nur Lohngerechtigkeit. Wohlgemerkt, Lohngerechtigkeit bedeutet nicht nur, dass alle faire Löhne bekommen, sondern auch dass Löhne innerhalb eines offenen Wirtschaftsraums vergleichbar sind.
Grob vereinfacht würde man das erreichen, wenn jedwedes Unternehmen, dass in und für Deutschland tätig werden möchte, seinen hier bzw. dabei tätigen Mitarbeitern hiesige Löhne zahlen müsste.
Und das ist der Punkt, wo konservative Parteien hinsichtlich ihrer Klientel mit sich selbst im Clinch liegen. Denn die deutsche Wirtschaft wird zwar an einem Ende dadurch geschädigt, dass es ausländische Unternehmen das Unterbieten oft leicht fällt; andererseits profitieren natürlich auch international tätige deutsche Unternehmen davon, im (nicht nur) europäischen Ausland geringere Löhne zu zahlen. Und die haben die mächtigere Lobby als, sagen wir mal, das deutsche Handwerk, "Wirtschaftsmacht von nebenan" hin oder her.

Hm, und welche Parteien, die nicht ganz weit links sind, haben sich Lohngerechtigkeit auf die Fahnen geschrieben?


----------



## -ElCritico- (10. Mai 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Welche Partei, deren Klientel die konservativen Wohlhabenden sind, möchte denn unkontrollierte Einwanderung?
> Das will doch zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nicht einmal der Teil der Die Linken, der sich als finales Ziel die  Aufhebung der Nationalstaatlichkeit und die weltweite Herrschaft des internationalen Einheitsproletariats auf die Fahnen geschrieben hat.


Alle, die auf den Niedriglohnsektor angewiesen sind (Hotelgewerbe, Gastro allgemein, Pflege etc.)


Mahoy schrieb:


> Ferner würde mich interessieren, wo genau Zuwanderung die Löhne drückt? Die meisten Zuwanderer haben nicht einmal eine Arbeitserlaubnis. Und die, die eine haben, arbeiten entweder hochqualifiziert in Bereichen, in denn es gar keine deutschen Mitbewerber um die selbe Stelle gibt oder extrem unqualifiziert in Jobs, für die sich die Masse der vergleichbar unqualifizierte Biodeutschen zu fein ist.


Siehe oben, es geht um den Niedriglohnsektor. Die Stammkunden von den richtigen Linken kommen ursprünglich aus dem Sektor.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich entsteht durchaus Druck, aber weniger im Bereich der Löhne, sondern durch innereuropäische Freizügigkeit und mit deutschen Unternehmen konkurrierende Mitbewerber, die ihren _eben nicht in Deutschland eingewanderten_, jedoch hierzulande tätigen Mitarbeitern geringere Löhne zahlt.


Die meisten Europäer wanderten tatsächlich nach England. Nach dem Brexit gibt es wortwörtlich einen Massenexodus von dort. Deutschland ist nicht attraktiv genug für andere Europäer.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Und dagegen hilft nur Lohngerechtigkeit. Wohlgemerkt, Lohngerechtigkeit bedeutet nicht nur, dass alle faire Löhne bekommen, sondern auch dass Löhne innerhalb eines offenen Wirtschaftsraums vergleichbar sind.
> Grob vereinfacht würde man das erreichen, wenn jedwedes Unternehmen, dass in und für Deutschland tätig werden möchte, seinen hier bzw. dabei tätigen Mitarbeitern hiesige Löhne zahlen müsste.
> Und das ist der Punkt, wo konservative Parteien hinsichtlich ihrer Klientel mit sich selbst im Clinch liegen. Denn die deutsche Wirtschaft wird zwar an einem Ende dadurch geschädigt, dass es ausländische Unternehmen das Unterbieten oft leicht fällt; andererseits profitieren natürlich auch international tätige deutsche Unternehmen davon, im (nicht nur) europäischen Ausland geringere Löhne zu zahlen. Und die haben die mächtigere Lobby als, sagen wir mal, das deutsche Handwerk, "Wirtschaftsmacht von nebenan" hin oder her.
> 
> Hm, und welche Parteien, die nicht ganz weit links sind, haben sich Lohngerechtigkeit auf die Fahnen geschrieben?


Egal, welches Niveau als der neue Mindestlohn festgelegt wird, mehr Erwerbgstätige im Niedriglohnsektor würden dafür sorgen, dass die meisten tatsächlich den Mindestlohn kriegen würden und kaum Aufstiegsmöglichkeiten mit mehr Lohn hätten.

Zu den Handwerkern:
Momentan hätte ich lieber mehr gelernte Handwerker als eine handvoll Sozialwissenschaftler fuzzis, das ist aber eine andere Geschichte.


----------



## hoffgang (10. Mai 2021)

@-ElCritico- 
Übersiehst du bei deiner Mär über die vermeintlich Linke Politik nicht den Fakt, dass Linke Politik sich idr. für einen Mindestlohn einsetzt, für bessere soziale Absicherung und Abschaffung des Niedriglohnsektors?

Ergo, genau diejenigen, die aktuell von niedrigen zu zahlenden Löhnen  profitieren würden bei echter Linker Politik genau das nicht mehr tun. Und das mit den Aufstiegschancen ist so ne Sache. Schaff keine Anreize und du wirst keine guten Bewerber bekommen. 

Und das mit den  Handwerkern stimmt zwar, aber ohne Sozialwissenschaftler, wer soll euch dann bitte im Forum die Welt erklären


----------



## Sparanus (11. Mai 2021)

Mal ein Interview von Palmer mit einer seriösen Zeitung




__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de


----------



## hoffgang (11. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Mal ein Interview von Palmer mit einer seriösen Zeitung
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke.

Schön zu sehen wie sich die Palmersche Verteidigung mit der Zeit anpasst.

Erst hieß auf Facebook, was er über Aogo gesagt hat wäre ein Zitat (nach dem Motto, ich habs ja nicht behauptet, nur zitiert
Dann sagt er der Bild er wisse wohl, dass es ein Fake sei
Jetzt, Tage später stellt er eine Entschuldigung gegenüber Aogo in Aussicht, framed es aber so, dass Aogo der Depp ist wenn dieser darauf besteht
Warum er eine, laut seiner Aussage "Schmutzkampagne" gegen Aogo verwendet und weiterverbreitet hat, keine Erklärung.
Warum er diese erst jetzt so benennt, auf Facebook zunächst nur darauf verwiesen hat "zitiert zu haben", keine Erklärung.
Dass er mit seiner Reichweite und der Verbreitung von einer "Schmutzkampagne" gegen Aogo diesem geschadet hat - keine Einsicht (oder will das jemand anzweifeln, nachdem die Vorwürfe gegen Aogo dank des Palmer Posts eine ganz neue Reichweite bekommen haben?)

Sorry, aber Palmer zeigt absolut kein Verständnis für seinen Fehler gegenüber Aogo, es geht ihm nur um sich selbst und darum sich in diesem Sachverhalt in der Öffentlichkeit zu positionieren.

Die Debatte die Palmer über den Fall Aogo / Lehmann führen wollte kann man ausdiskutieren, man kann seine Meinung hören und darüber streiten, dass gehört zur Debattenkultur dieses Landes. Das was er jedoch in den Kommentaren gemacht hat und wie er damit im Nachgang umgeht ist eine Frechheit, eines OBs unwürdig und der eigentliche Grund warum Palmer zurecht verbal aufs Fressbrett bekommt.

Aber nein, der weiße Mann ist viel zu beschäftigt um Aogo um Verzeihung zu bitten.
Seitenweise Erklärungen auf Facebook schreiben, das geht. Ein kurzes Statement wie, ich bitte Dennis Aogo um Verzeihung weil ich ein ignoranter selbstsüchtiger Trottel war und diesen Mist nicht hätte posten sollen - ach Gott, woher soll der Boris während Covid und all den Interviews noch die Zeit dafür nehmen, und erst das Verständnis, hier einer fremden Person geschadet haben zu können...

Menschlich ne Katastrophe der Typ.


----------



## Sparanus (11. Mai 2021)

Dass er diese Behauptung nicht Ernst gemeint hat glaube ich ihm sogar,
ich denke er will einfach nur dieses Aufsehen.


----------



## Opprobrium (11. Mai 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Der Palmer bekommt grade das, was er sich am meisten wünscht - Aufmerksamkeit.


War ja einfach nur nen Streit zwischen zwei Parteifreunden auf Facebook.
Soviel Aufmerksamkeit hätte das gar net verdient.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Hat er sich mal bei Aogo entschuldigt dafür, dass er die höchstwahrscheinlich gefälschten Anschuldigungen die auf Facebook gegen Aogo getätigt wurden für seine eigenen Zwecke genutzt und verbreitet hat? Ich mein, er hat ja mittlerweile selbst festgestellt, dass diese wahrscheinlich fake (seine Worte) sind.


Man könnte auch sagen er hat damit Aogo verteidigt, bzw. cancel culture ad absurdum geführt.
Es könnte ja schon reichen wenn das was die Frau gemeint hatte, stimmte.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was will man schon von einer Partei erwarten, die den Namen des Land, dass sie regieren möchten, nicht aussprechen will, weil Autobahn.


Das war nen Antrag von wenigen Grünen. Außerdem ist etwas Deutschland Hass gar nicht so schlecht.
Kombiniert mit der Palmer Componente, also Streit in der Partei ist das doch gar net so schlecht.
Palmer rauswerfen kostet glaub ich 5% der Stimmen. Ich wollte sowieso Grün wählen, aber lieber mit Palmer als ohne. Ich kannte den vor kurzem gar nicht so, aber seine Argumente sind schon gut.
Die Aktion mit dem Zitat aber dumm.


----------



## -ElCritico- (11. Mai 2021)

Die Diskussion erinnert mich so langsam an Superstraight. Aus einem harmlosen Scherz  wurde ein großes Problem für die LGBTQ+ Szene, da sie wie immer total überreagiert haben.
Grüne, die sich selbst wegen NIchtigkeiten zerfleischen? Nur zu!


----------



## hoffgang (11. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Grüne, die sich selbst wegen NIchtigkeiten zerfleischen? Nur zu!



Vllt sollten wir wirklich mal über Cancel Culture sprechen und den Mythos entkräften, es handle sich dabei um eine Linke Ideologie.

Tatort USA, Täter, Die Republikaner. Eine Partei die gern und oft über Cancel Culture schimpft, vor allem über den Haus- und Hofsender Fox News. Teil der Partei, Liz Cheney, Tochter von Dick Cheney (wer den nicht kennt und keinen Bock hat Bücher zu lesen, dem sei der Film Vice empfohlen).

Liz Cheney hat ein Problem, denn sie soll aus der Führungsspitze der Partei entfernt werden. Der Grund? Kritik an Donald Trump. (gute Zusammenfassung hier: https://www.fr.de/politik/donald-tr...usschreitungen-impeachment-news-90529134.html)

Hier wird in aller Öffentlichkeit eine Politikerin von der eigenen Partei gecancelt weil man sich eine gewählte Volksvertreterin auf den Ersten Zusatzartikel der US Verfassung berufen hat und Ihre Meinung kund tut. Dabei sagt Sie nicht mal was kontroverses. Da werden keine Witze über Minderheiten gemacht, da ist kein Rassismus oder Sexismus im Spiel...

Und siehe da, diejenigen die am lautesten Cancel Culture schreien wenn sie Konsequenzen für Ihr Handeln tragen sollen (Matt Gaetz anyone?) haben kein Problem damit exakt nach der von Ihnen angeprangerten Methode vorzugehen. 
Matt Gaetz steht im Verdacht, Sex mit einer Minderjährigen gehabt und dafür Geld bezahlt zu haben, das ist in Florida ne Strafttat - wie sieht seine Verteidigung aus? Cancel Culture...
Wenn Marjorie Taylor Greene von jüdischen Weltraumlasern fabuliert und man (zurecht!) versucht Sie aus Gremien zu werfen (mal ehrlich, alleine aufgrund gravierender Inkompetenz ist das geboten) - wie lautet der Vorwurf gegen Ihre Kritiker? Cancel Culture...

Bitte... seid nicht so dämlich und fallt auf diesen populistischen Mist rein.
Ja, teilweise wird die Empörungsspirale zu schnell & heftig gedreht - das ist kein Phänomen von Links / Grün, dass ist mittlerweile Alltag. Dabei gehen manche Forderungen zu weit, das bedeutet jedoch NICHT, dass alle diese Sachverhalte dem rechten Narrativ der Cancel Culture entsprechen.

Wenn der Vorwurf Cancel Culture dann aufkommt, wenn eine Person Konsequenzen für das eigene Handeln erlebt, dann geht die Debatte in die falsche Richtung. Es ist mittlerweile das einfachste Mittel um sich sowohl gegen Anschuldigungen zu wehren, als auch um die eigentliche Aufarbeitung des Vorfalls komplett zu ignorieren.

Was, ihr glaubt nicht, dass der Vorwurf Cancel Culture dazu dient, vom eigentlichen Sachverhalt abzulenken?








						Positiver Dopingtest bei Kentucky-Derby-Siegerpferd: Galopptrainer bezeichnet mögliche Disqualifizierung als »Cancel Culture«
					

Das Siegerpferd des Kentucky Derbys wurde auf ein verbotenes Medikament getestet. Doch wie kam die Substanz in den Hengst? Trainer Bob Baffert unterstellt beim US-Sender Fox News eine Kampagne gegen sich.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## sereksim (12. Mai 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> [..] Und nein das Wort wurde nicht nach 1945 abgeschafft, das wurde noch ganz normal bis in die späten 80er verwendet. Und ob man nun zum Schokokuss "N...kuss" sage, davon kommt auch keiner um.


Es ist jetzt kein wirklich starkes Argument, dass dein Großvater es nicht schafft, innerhalb von 40 Jahren mitzubekommen, dass das Wort aus guten Gründen nicht mehr im Alltagssprachgebrauch vorkommt.


chill_eule schrieb:


> Reden hier auch _People of Color_ mit, die direkt etwas über die getroffenen Aussagen _aussagen_ können und sich durch ein Wort wie "Quotenschwarzer" oder "N3ger" oder werweißwas beleidigt und herabgesetzt fühlen?


Ja, hier 


RyzA schrieb:


> Es ist ja nicht so das ich etwas dagegen hätte, aber es wirkt gezwungen um irgendeinen Anspruch gerecht zu werden. Oder um bestimmte Debatten zu vermeiden. Aber letztendlich wird dadurch das Gegenteil ausgelöst.


Niemand verbietet dir die Diskussion zu diesem Thema. Zuschreibungen a la QuotenXYZ sind aber eindeutig negativ konnotiert und in aller Regel abwertend gemeint. In einer sachlichen Debatte hat so ein Begriff daher relativ wenig zu suchen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Mai 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ist hier Irgendwer von den Mitdiskutierenden/Anwesenden davon betroffen?



Spielt das eine Rolle? Ist Kommunikation über Ethnien hinweg und Diskrimnierung gegen bestimmte Ethnien/Geschlechter/etc. nur ein Thema für diese Ethnien/Geschlechter/etc., von dem alle anderen die Finger lassen sollen? Das wäre für mich die Spitze der Cancel Culture.



> Eine Beleidigung jedweder Art ist hier in DE eine Straftat. Dabei ist es im Prinzip egal, ob ein Herr L. den Herrn A. als "Quotenschwarzen" bezeichnet, oder ich (als "Kartoffel") den Herren Polizeibeamten als A*schloch bezeichne.



Es ist ein Anzeigedelikt und Herr A hat keine Anzeige gestellt. Die von A getätigte Aussage wiederum richtete sich gegen gar keine Person und die von Herrn P ist bestenfalls eine üble Nachrede, wurde aber ebenfalls nicht angezeigt. Wenn du dich mit dem Thema nur de jure auseinandersetzen möchtest, kannst du also eigentlich wieder aufhören: Rein rechtlich betrachtet ist nichts passiert.

Trotzdem hat außerhalb des Strafgesetzes ein afaik Selbstständig einen Dauerauftrag verloren, ein afaik Angestellter lässt seinen Job ruhen und ein Politiker sieht sich einem Parteiausschlussverfahren gegenüber und darüber kann man mal reden.



> Begriffe wie "Fräulein", "Weib" und sogar die klassische "Hausfrau" finden heutzutage auch keine Anwendung mehr.



Kann ich nicht bestätigen, auch wenn die ersten beiden zugegebenermaßen seltener geworden sind.



> Da haben wir unseren Wortschatz komischerweise quasi sofort und ohne nachzudenken angepasst.
> Es ist also im Prinzip das gleiche Begriffe wie "People of Color" oder "Natives" im Alltag zu verwenden, anstatt "N3ger" und "Indianer".



Nö, das ist nicht das Gleiche. Es ist etwas grundlegend anderes, wenn man für etwas neues, für das man keinen Begriff hat, einen neuen Begriff adaptiert. Das ist einfach eine Notwendigkeit, wenn man nicht ständig "über das Ding ohne Namen da, dieses zu Hause bleiben müssen, na du weißt schon, gemäß Erlass XYZ, wegen Corona und so" reden möchte. "Natives" im Alltag zu verwenden ist dagegen einfach nur Denglisch (das deutsche Wort ist "Ureinwohner") und statt differenziert einzelne Gruppen von Menschen nennen zu können allgemein von "People of Color", also je nach Definition über rund 6 Milliarden Menschen zu reden, ist in den meisten Fällen eine fehlerhafte Verallgemeinerung.



> "Tolle" Wörter übernimmt man sofort und unreflektiert *aber die "bösen" Wörter lässt man sich aus Prinzip natürlich nicht verbieten, wo kommen wir denn da hin?*



Hilfreiche Wörter übernimmt man zusätzlich, aber verbieten lässt man sich gar nichts. Das hat nichts mit gut und böse zu tun, abgesehen davon dass niemand "gute" Wörter verbieten will und neue "böse" Wörter selten hilfreich sind. (Ich persönlich habe aber damals "old europe" dankend und mit Stolz von Bush übernommen.)




RyzA schrieb:


> Außerdem finde ich die Einordnung "Quoten..."  in manchen Fällen richtig. In neueren Krimis und Serien z.B. spielen in letzter Zeit immer mehr Farbige mit. Es ist ja nicht so das ich etwas dagegen hätte, aber es wirkt gezwungen um irgendeinen Anspruch gerecht zu werden. Oder um bestimmte Debatten zu vermeiden. Aber letztendlich wird dadurch das Gegenteil ausgelöst.



Ich hab die Beschwerde zum Teil schon über deutsche Produktionen gehört, wo ich sie nicht beurteilen kann, weil ich deutsche Produktionen zu oft als Brechmittel empfinde. Aber in US-Produktionen, die den nächst größeren Teil des bei uns gesendeten Materials ausmachen, spiegelt das einfach einen zurückgehenden Rassismus wieder: In den letzten 5-15 Jahren ist es da drüben langsam als merkwürdig erkannt worden, dass dunkelhäutige Personen zwar einen sehr großen Anteil der Bevölkerung ausmachen und somit auch einen recht großen Teil derjenigen stellen sollten, die zufällig Schauspieltalent haben, aber irgendwie kaum unter den höhererrangigen Schauspielern vertreten waren. Nachdem man die dafür verantwortlichen Rassisten rausgeworfen hat oder diese sich nicht mehr trauten, wegen der allgemeinen Aufmerksamkeit weiter zu diskriminieren, nähern sich die Besetzungen jetzt ganz langsam einem Durchschnittsbild der US-Bevölkerung an. Und dass beinhaltet halt sehr viele African Americans, Einwanderer aus Lateinamerika und eine gehörige Portion Personen mit asiatischen Wurzeln. Für einen Europäer mag das auf den ersten Blick wortwörtlich "fremd" wirken, weil es eben die Bevölkerung eines fremden Landes wiederspiegelt, aber das Merkwürdige war eigentlich, dass man bislang in US-Produktionen so verdammt wenig davon gesehen hat. Nur ist das einem Europäer, der nie in den USA war, selten bewusst geworden - sah halt aus, wie bei uns und das fällt einem nicht besonders aus, wenn man nicht weiß, dass die USA eben eigentlich nicht wie bei uns aussehen.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Ich hab nix gefunden, nur Rechtfertigungen von Palmer um weiterhin seine "eigentliche Intention" rechtfertigen zu können. Wie passend, mal eben den Farbigen ausgebeutet zum eigenen Vorteil und nicht mal in der Lage Reue zu heucheln weil man wichtigeres zu tun hat.
> Wenns nur einen Fachbegriff für ein solches Verhalten gäbe...



"Egozentrismus". Palmer hat sich in der Vergangenheit auch schon mit anderen Personen beliebiger Ethnie angelegt und nie von sich aus den Bedarf einer Entschuldigung gesehen. Das scheint ein Mensch zu sein, der einfach nur über sich nachdenkt und gar nicht auf die Idee kommt, dass er jemand anderen verletzt haben könnte oder dass das eine Rolle spielen würde. Rassismus kann man somit aus der Episode nicht ableiten. Natürlich hätte er den Spruch nie mit Bezug zu einer Person der wie auch immer definierten Mehrheitsbevölkerung bringen können, weil es "Quoten..." halt per Definition nur für Minderheiten geben kann, aber mit Sicherheit für eine beliebige nicht-ethnische Minderheit. "Quotenfrau" sowieso als Sexismus, aber sicherlich auch "Quotenkatholik", "Quotenesoteriker" oder was auch immer einem halt sonst in die Vorurteile passen könnte.
(Unabhängig davon hat er in anderen Zusammenhängen aber schon mehrfach bewiesen, dass er negative Eigenschaften gerne mit Fremden assoziiert.)




Mahoy schrieb:


> Welche Partei, deren Klientel die konservativen Wohlhabenden sind, möchte denn unkontrollierte Einwanderung?



Komplett unkontrolliert gar keine, aber die Vorstellungen der FDP sind schon recht liberal.



> Ferner würde mich interessieren, wo genau Zuwanderung die Löhne drückt? Die meisten Zuwanderer haben nicht einmal eine Arbeitserlaubnis. Und die, die eine haben, arbeiten entweder hochqualifiziert in Bereichen, in denn es gar keine deutschen Mitbewerber um die selbe Stelle gibt oder extrem unqualifiziert in Jobs, für die sich die Masse der vergleichbar unqualifizierte Biodeutschen zu fein ist.



Natürlich hat ein ZUWANDERER keine Arbeitserlaubnis, aber ein ZUGEWANDERTER erhält sie in aller Regel. Und diejenigen, die sich auf der Flucht vor irgendwas hier niederlassen, haben im Schnitt halt eher die Qualifikationen ihres Herkunftslandes, welche im Schnitt unter der hierzulande üblichen liegen und wegen Anerkennungs- und Sprachbarrieren noch weiter runtergezogen werden. Die landen primär im Billiglohnbereich und da auch da Angebot und Nachfrage von/nach Arbeitskraft die Lohnhöhe bestimmt, geht es bergab. (ausländische Hilfsarbeiter haben da aber ebenfalls einen großen Effekt, da hast du recht)




hoffgang schrieb:


> Wenn der Vorwurf Cancel Culture dann aufkommt, wenn eine Person Konsequenzen für das eigene Handeln erlebt



Nö. Du hast gerade selbst ein Beispiel geliefert, in dem eine Person die Konsequenzen dafür erlebt, dass sie eines Handelns VERDÄCHTIGT wird. Und das ist ein Akt von außen, auf den die Person erstmal wenig Einfluss hat. Eigentlich sollte "im Zweifel für den Angeklagten" gelten, aber nicht bei Cancel Culture. Die zerstört erst einmal Existenzen, die an eine gewisse Popularität gekoppelt sind und wenn es dann fünf Jahre später einen Freispruch gibt, interessiert sich keine Sau mehr dafür. In der Regel nicht einmal für die in der Regel unpopuläre Person, die für die ursprüngliche, falsche Anschuldigung verantwortlich war.


----------



## RyzA (12. Mai 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich hab die Beschwerde zum Teil schon über deutsche Produktionen gehört, wo ich sie nicht beurteilen kann, weil ich deutsche Produktionen zu oft als Brechmittel empfinde.


Es gibt durchaus gute deutsche Produktionen. Dazu zähle ich die "Tatorte". Besonders Tatort Münster, Köln und München.
Lächerlich finde ich dagegen RTL-Produktionen wie "Alarm für Cobra 11". 
Wobei hier kein Farbiger die Hauptrolle spielt, sondern ein türkisch-stämmiger Darsteller. Was ich aber nicht als Problem sehe. Eher die unrealistischen und total übertriebenen Actionszenen, womit man versucht amerikanische Actionszenen aus Hollywoodfilmen zu kopieren. Der Rest wie die Handlung usw bleibt dabei auf der Strecke.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber in US-Produktionen, die den nächst größeren Teil des bei uns gesendeten Materials ausmachen, spiegelt das einfach einen zurückgehenden Rassismus wieder: In den letzten 5-15 Jahren ist es da drüben langsam als merkwürdig erkannt worden, dass dunkelhäutige Personen zwar einen sehr großen Anteil der Bevölkerung ausmachen und somit auch einen recht großen Teil derjenigen stellen sollten, die zufällig Schauspieltalent haben, aber irgendwie kaum unter den höhererrangigen Schauspielern vertreten waren. Nachdem man die dafür verantwortlichen Rassisten rausgeworfen hat oder diese sich nicht mehr trauten, wegen der allgemeinen Aufmerksamkeit weiter zu diskriminieren, nähern sich die Besetzungen jetzt ganz langsam einem Durchschnittsbild der US-Bevölkerung an. Und dass beinhaltet halt sehr viele African Americans, Einwanderer aus Lateinamerika und eine gehörige Portion Personen mit asiatischen Wurzeln. Für einen Europäer mag das auf den ersten Blick wortwörtlich "fremd" wirken, weil es eben die Bevölkerung eines fremden Landes wiederspiegelt, aber das Merkwürdige war eigentlich, dass man bislang in US-Produktionen so verdammt wenig davon gesehen hat. Nur ist das einem Europäer, der nie in den USA war, selten bewusst geworden - sah halt aus, wie bei uns und das fällt einem nicht besonders aus, wenn man nicht weiß, dass die USA eben eigentlich nicht wie bei uns aussehen.



In den USA ist es eben normal wenn dunkelhäutige Darsteller da mitspielen. Da die Bevölkerung noch mehr durchmischt ist. Auch bei den Oscar-Verleihungen werden immer mehr farbige Darsteller berücksichtigt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Mai 2021)

Cobra11 fand ich als Crash-Porno gelungen. Eine meiner besten Sneak-Preview-Erinnerngen war der Film zum ähnlich gelagerten "Der Clown". Man durfte natürlich nicht irgendwelche Dialoge mithören oder gar nach einer Handlung Ausschau halten. 

Tatort dagegen habe ich seit Schimanski-Tagen nicht mehr mit Interesse verfolgt. Selbst die aus meinem Wohnort nur selten und auch erst, nachdem sie mich mal durch Dreharbeiten vor meiner Haustür mit der Nase drauf gestoßen haben (Yeah, mein Auto war im Fernsehen  ! ). Aber die packen heute viel zu viel parallele Handlungsstränge und Personen in die knappe Sendezeit, sodass die ganze Story zu einer komplett unrealistischen, glücklichen Aneinanderreihung von Zufällen eingedampft werden muss. Und keiner traut sich mehr ein unsauberes Ende. Wenn man vorher schon weiß, dass die Tötung ein Unfall/in geistiger Umnachtung begangene Verzweiflungstat war und der Täter Selbstmord begehen/einen tragischen Unfall haben wird, während die Ermittler zu keinem Zeitpunkt mehr als verbale Gewalt werden anwenden müssen, obwohl ständig suggeriert wird, dass sie sich in größte Gefahr begehen, dann reizt mich das kein Bisschen mehr. Zumal gemäß Schema F alle in den ersten 60 Minuten Verdächtigten sowieso nichts mit dem Mord zu tun, die aus den Minuten 45-60 aber anderen Dreck am Stecken haben und entscheidende Hinweise auf den wirklichen Tatablauf dem Zuschauer erst kurz vor der Auflösung gezeigt werden, sodass man sich das Mitfiebern gleich ganz einstellen kann. Wenn man diese Wochen Krimi schauen will: Es laufen gerade Wiederholungen einer Agatha-Christie-Verfilmungen. Natürlich herrlich (oder fürchterliches) britische 50er-Jahre-Produktionen, aber mit Plots, die zumindet mich regelmäßig zu einem "ne, der wirds nicht gewesen sein" hinreißen lassen und bei denen die Auflösung fast immer ein "damn, wie konnte ich das nur übersehen? Eigentlich war es doch offensichtlich" ist.


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es gibt durchaus gute deutsche Produktionen. Dazu zähle ich die "Tatorte". Besonders Tatort Münster, Köln und München.
> Lächerlich finde ich dagegen RTL-Produktionen wie "Alarm für Cobra 11".
> Wobei hier kein Farbiger die Hauptrolle spielt, sondern ein türkisch-stämmiger Darsteller. Was ich aber nicht als Problem sehe. Eher die unrealistischen und total übertriebenen Actionszenen, womit man versucht amerikanische Actionszenen aus Hollywoodfilmen zu kopieren. Der Rest wie die Handlung usw bleibt dabei auf der Strecke.


Die Serie läuft seit 26 Jahren. Sie muss also schon eine Menge Publikum anlocken, denn sonst hätte RTL die Serie längst eingestellt.
Ob jetzt ein türkisch stämmiger Darsteller dabei ist oder nicht, ist meiner Meinung nach nicht so relevant. Interessanter finde ich es eher, dass die Serie 25 Jahre gebraucht hat, um eine Frau als fahrende Kriminalbeamten zu casten.


----------



## RyzA (13. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Serie läuft seit 26 Jahren. Sie muss also schon eine Menge Publikum anlocken, denn sonst hätte RTL die Serie längst eingestellt.


Die Bildzeitung ist auch kommerziell erfolgreich.  Genauso wie die Burger von McDonalds. Das sagt nichts über die Qualität aus. 


Threshold schrieb:


> Ob jetzt ein türkisch stämmiger Darsteller dabei ist oder nicht, ist meiner Meinung nach nicht so relevant.


Ja. Das hatte ich auch geschrieben.



Threshold schrieb:


> Interessanter finde ich es eher, dass die Serie 25 Jahre gebraucht hat, um eine Frau als fahrende Kriminalbeamten zu casten.


Wirklich? Das ist mir noch nie aufgefallen. Aber ehrlich gesagt habe ich davon auch noch nie eine komplette Folge gesehen. Nur mal kurz reingeguckt. Und was ich gesehen habe das hat mir gereicht.


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Bildzeitung ist auch kommerziell erfolgreich.  Genauso wie die Burger von McDonalds. Das sagt nichts über die Qualität aus.


Die Action Sequenzen sind schon sehr gut gemacht, wenn man bedenkt, dass das eine Fernsehserie ist.
Natürlich kann sie nicht mit amerikanischen Produkten mithalten, weil hier das Geld fehlt.
Aber das ist mit Produktionen der öffentlich rechtlichen nicht anders.
Da wird immer viel Heimat und Wohlfühlzone vermittelt. 
Da finde ich deutsche Produktionen wie 4 Blocks besser. Leider sieht man sowas bei den öffentlich rechtlichen nie.


----------



## RyzA (13. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Action Sequenzen sind schon sehr gut gemacht, wenn man bedenkt, dass das eine Fernsehserie ist.
> Natürlich kann sie nicht mit amerikanischen Produkten mithalten, weil hier das Geld fehlt.


Die Actionsequenzen sind total überzogen und sonst hat die Serie nichts zu bieten.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Interessanter finde ich es eher, dass die Serie 25 Jahre gebraucht hat, um eine Frau als fahrende Kriminalbeamten zu casten.


Aber die Frauen waren schon öfter Vorgesetzte, falls wir jetzt auf dieses Thema kommen


----------



## Mahoy (13. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber die Frauen waren schon öfter Vorgesetzte, falls wir jetzt auf dieses Thema kommen


Dem deutschen Publikum ist es halt vertrauter, eine Frau vorgesetzt zu bekommen, als selbige tatsächlich ans Steuer zu lassen.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Mai 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Dem deutschen Publikum ist es halt vertrauter, eine Frau vorgesetzt zu bekommen, als selbige tatsächlich ans Steuer zu lassen.


Ich erinnere mich noch an die Folge mit der Bundeswehr in der die Pilotin Ben (?) disst indem sie ihn fragt wie
viel PS er denn hätte
Also ne Frau ist Cockpit lassen konnte die Serie schon früher.


----------



## Tekkla (13. Mai 2021)

Na, dann ist ja eigentlich alles dutti...









						Tagesschau A-Z
					

Tagesschau A-Z




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Sparanus (13. Mai 2021)

Das sagt eigentlich alles, Hauptsache es sind Köpfe gerollt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5Qnb7g43ufw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wäre interessant gewesen, wenn noch Lehmann und Palmer mit in der Runde saßen.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Mai 2021)

Hab es auch gesehen und kann meinen Kommentar nur wiederholen...


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Wäre interessant gewesen, wenn noch Lehmann und Palmer mit in der Runde saßen.


Vermutlich wurde alle eingeladen aber nur Aogo ging hin.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Vermutlich wurde alle eingeladen aber nur Aogo ging hin.


Ja, wahrscheinlich von der P.R.-Beratung so empfohlen, um noch mehr Shitstorm zu vermeiden...


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ja, wahrscheinlich von der P.R.-Beratung so empfohlen, um noch mehr Shitstorm zu vermeiden...


Ich hab Lanz auch gesehen und soweit ich das verstanden habe, ist die Sache mit Lehmann geklärt. Vermutlich hatte er schlicht kein Interesse mehr den Kram wieder aufzuwärmen. Und Palmer hat eh gerade andere Sorgen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab Lanz auch gesehen und soweit ich das verstanden habe, ist die Sache mit Lehmann geklärt. Vermutlich hatte er schlicht kein Interesse mehr den Kram wieder aufzuwärmen. Und Palmer hat eh gerade andere Sorgen.


Ja, stimmt. Klingt plausibel


----------



## Tekkla (14. Mai 2021)

Aogo sagt, dass er Lehmann nicht als Rassisten sieht. Okay. Dennoch wird festgehalten, dass die Nachricht rassistisch war. Aogo sagt, er wollte mit der Veröffentlichung auf das allgemeine Problem mit diesem Sprech hinweisen, es als Beispiel (für schlechte Sprache?) anführen.

Lasse ich hier nun den Thread Revue passieren, dann hat ein Teil das Problem mit der Nachricht so verstanden, wie es Aogo verstanden haben wollte, während sich ein anderer Teil dagegen aufgelehnt hat und somit genau das präsentierte, was Aogo damit anprangern wollte.

Was ist die Quintessenz, die Erkenntnis des Ganzen?


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Was ist die Quintessenz, die Erkenntnis des Ganzen?


Er hätte es einfach sein lassen sollen. Privat hätte er Lehmann ja kontaktieren können, aber wieso alles in die Öffentlichkeit schleppen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Mai 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Aogo sagt, dass er Lehmann nicht als Rassisten sieht. Okay. Dennoch wird festgehalten, dass die Nachricht rassistisch war. Aogo sagt, er wollte mit der Veröffentlichung auf das allgemeine Problem mit diesem Sprech hinweisen, es als Beispiel (für schlechte Sprache?) anführen.



Hmm? Wo hat er das gesagt? In dem verlinkten Tagesschauartikel steht drin, dass er andere, weitaus schlimmere rassistische Nachrichten erhalten hat und dass er gegen den von Plamer zitierten Beitrag vorgeht, weil der ein Fake war. Nicht dass er sich von diesem selsbt rassistsich beleidigt fühlen würde.

Alles in allem also genau das, was von jemanden erwarten würde, den den oft eher rauhen Umgangston im Fußball (und auch vielen anderen Umfeldern) gewöhnt ist und deswegen kein großes Problem damit hat, wenn jemand ein Wort gebraucht, das andere auf die Goldwage legen würden. Der aber sehr wohl ein Problem damit hat, wenn ihm Sachen unterstellt werden und wenn er Morddrohungen erhält.


----------



## Tekkla (15. Mai 2021)

Das Lanz Interview angeschaut, @ruyven_macaran ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Mai 2021)

Nö, nur den Link gelesen. Wenn ich unbedingt kotzen will, gibt es schnellere Möglichkeiten als Lanz zu gucken  .
Kannst du mir die fragliche Minute nennen?


----------



## RyzA (15. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und Palmer hat eh gerade andere Sorgen.


Für Palmer ist der Schuss nach hinten losgegangen. Sein größter Fehler war die Aussage der Frau nicht zu prüfen und die Textstelle nicht deutlich als Zitat zu markieren.


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Mai 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nö, nur den Link gelesen. Wenn ich unbedingt kotzen will, gibt es schnellere Möglichkeiten als Lanz zu gucken  .


Jup, ist bei mir auch immer mit starker Überwindung eines Brechreizes verbunden.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kannst du mir die fragliche Minute nennen?"


Dieser kurze Artikel fasst Aogos Aussagen im Interview nochmal zusammen. 

„Das ist Cancel Culture“: Dennis Aogo zeigt plötzlich Verständnis für Boris Palmer und Jens Lehmann | Politik" https://www.fr.de/politik/dennis-ao...oris-boris-palmer-rassismus-90575815.amp.html


----------



## seahawk (15. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Er hätte es einfach sein lassen sollen. Privat hätte er Lehmann ja kontaktieren können, aber wieso alles in die Öffentlichkeit schleppen?


Warum soll er das nicht öffentlich machen? Jeder, der rassisitische Sprache nutzt oder rassistisch handelt gehört angeprangert.  Wir brauchen das viel öfter.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Mai 2021)

Das führt halt zur Aufrechnung und glaub mir jeder hat mal was gesagt das man ihm vorhalten kann. 
Aogo hat ja auch schon von Zigeunern gesprochen...


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Mai 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Warum soll er das nicht öffentlich machen? Jeder, der rassisitische Sprache nutzt oder rassistisch handelt gehört angeprangert.  Wir brauchen das viel öfter.


Gehe ich auch mit. Leider sind die Auswirkungen verheerend. Ich würde da um mehr Differenzierung plädieren. Nicht jeder der rassistische Sprache benutzt, weiß das - sieht man auch oft hier Im Forum - geschweige denn, dass er ein überzeugter Rassist ist. Problematisch finde ich es eher, wenn Leute das komplett von sich weisen, und nicht mal bereit sind rassistische Wörter abzulegen, und diese dann einfach weiter reproduzieren, weil "so war das damals halt und ich will mir doch nicht die Sprache verbieten lassen...".

Eigentlich müsste erstmal jahrelang Aufklärung über Rassismus und rassistischen Sprachgebrauch stattfinden, bevor gesellschaftliche Sanktionen eintreffen und das sage ich als PoC. 

Edit: Es ist eine große Unwissenheit ggü. rassistische Sprache in Deutschland vorhanden. Da ist der englischsprachige Raum viel weiter. Allein der Unterschied von Farbiger und Schwarzer führt immer noch zu Missverständnissen - viele denken Farbiger sei ok, und Schwarzer rassistisch. Dabei ist es genau verkehrt herum der Fall.


----------



## Tekkla (15. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aogo hat ja auch schon von Zigeunern gesprochen...


Aogo sagt im Lanz Interview, dass ihm klar ist, dass sich Sprache wandelt und er Dinge, die er früher einmal sagte, heute nicht mehr sagen würde, schlicht weil er dazugelernt hat. Und genau darauf kommt es doch an!


----------



## chill_eule (15. Mai 2021)

Wie oft wurde ich von unseren Kunden beim Edeka schon nach "N3gerküssen" gefragt  

Aber diese, vornehmlich ältere, Kundschaft würde ich nun nicht _öffentlich Anprangern_...

Ich sag dann immer ganz höflich: "Sie suchen Schaumküsse? Kommen sie mal mit, zeige ich ihnen."

Wer solche Ausdrücke wissentlich,willentlich benutzt, der sollte aber tatsächlich Kontra kriegen.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Mai 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Und genau darauf kommt es doch an!


Ich wollte aber darauf hinaus, dass solche Sachen nur dazu führen, dass sowas wieder ausgegraben wird.



chill_eule schrieb:


> Wer solche Ausdrücke wissentlich,willentlich benutzt, der sollte aber tatsächlich Kontra kriegen.


Falls du Lanz gesehen hast:
Ich fand sehr gut was Schirach dazu gesagt hat.


----------



## seahawk (15. Mai 2021)

"Negerkuss" ist für mich fehlgeleitete politcal correctness, praktisch jeder versteht darunter eine leckere Süßigkeit. 

Das ist für mich genauso ein Schwachsinn wie wenn sich die Apotheke der Familie Mohren umbenennen muss oder wenn der Kindereisbecher "Möhrchen" (mit Schokosauce) der Eisdiele der Familie Mohr seinen Namen ändern soll.  

"Quotenschwartzer" ist hingegen definitiv beleidigend gemeint.


----------



## chill_eule (15. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Falls du Lanz gesehen hast:


Nein, habe ich nicht.
Herrn Lanz "cancel" ich persönlich aus meiner Fernsehlandschaft raus  
Bei Frau Maischberger wurde das Thema aber auch mehrmals behandelt in ihrer "Wochenschau", war auch interessant.


seahawk schrieb:


> "Negerkuss" ist für mich fehlgeleitete politcal correctness,


Wieso fehlgeleitet? "N3ger" ist ja nun eindeutig rassistisch, auch wenn es in dem Zusammenhang nicht so gemeint ist. Aber:


seahawk schrieb:


> praktisch jeder versteht darunter eine leckere Süßigkeit.


Viele fühlen sich dadurch aber evtl. auch verletzt, also warum es nicht einfach so nennen, wie es (seit *Ewigkeiten* übrigens) auf der Verpackung steht?



seahawk schrieb:


> "Quotenschwartzer"


Immerhin "Schwarzer" und nicht "N3ger" 
Aber eine "Quotenfrau" ist im Prinzip genau so herabsetzend mMn.

*edit* verdammte Zensur im Forum...


----------



## Sparanus (15. Mai 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Nein, habe ich nicht.


Die Anmerkungen von Schirach lohnen sich aber.


----------



## Tekkla (15. Mai 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Nein, habe ich nicht.
> Herrn Lanz "cancel" ich persönlich aus meiner Fernsehlandschaft raus


Geht ja auch mehr darum, dass dort Aogo saß und sich und seine Sicht auf die Lage beschrieb. Das ist besser als das Gerede aller anderen darüber statt dabei gewesen zu sein.


seahawk schrieb:


> "Negerkuss" ist für mich fehlgeleitete politcal correctness, praktisch jeder versteht darunter eine leckere Süßigkeit.


Und in 30 Jahren, wenn die "fehlgeleitete political correctness" positiv gewirkt hat, wird nur noch eine unbelehrbare Minderheit "Negerkuss" dazu sagen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Mai 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> "Negerkuss" ist für mich fehlgeleitete politcal correctness, praktisch jeder versteht darunter eine leckere Süßigkeit.
> 
> Das ist für mich genauso ein Schwachsinn wie wenn sich die Apotheke der Familie Mohren umbenennen muss oder wenn der Kindereisbecher "Möhrchen" (mit Schokosauce) der Eisdiele der Familie Mohr seinen Namen ändern soll.
> 
> "Quotenschwartzer" ist hingegen definitiv beleidigend


Das N-Wort ist ein durch und durch rassistisches Wort, was mit viel Schmerz verbunden ist für Betroffene. Das macht es auch nicht besser, wenn Weiße ignorant eine Süßigkeit so nennen...


----------



## Sparanus (15. Mai 2021)

Stammt aber auch nur vom Wort Negro ab und allgemein ist Nigger die Beleidigung und nicht N3ger.

Geil PCGH, die Beleidigung wird nicht gesternt. Ihr seid Helden.


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Stammt aber auch nur vom Wort Negro ab und allgemein ist Nigger die Beleidigung und nicht N3ger.
> 
> Geil PCGH, die Beleidigung wird nicht gesternt. Ihr seid Helden.


Natürlich ist das 2. Wort auch eine Beleidigung - ist doch einfach nur das deutsche Pendant zum 1. Wort aus dem e
Englischsprachigen.

Davon abgesehen hatten wir das Thema doch schon, dass nicht du weißer Deutscher entscheidest, welche Bezeichnungen für Minderheiten beleidigend sind, sondern die bezeichnenden Gruppen für sich selber.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das 2. Wort auch eine Beleidigung - ist doch einfach nur das deutsche Pendant zum 1. Wort aus dem e
> Englischsprachigen.


Das stimmt halt nicht. Wie kommst du darauf ins Internet zu gehen und einfach unwahre ********************* zu verbreiten?
Denn das ist keine Meinung sondern faktisch falsch nichts anderes.
N3ger auf Englisch heißt Negro. Zu Nigger gibt es keine Übersetzung.
Guck nach, lerne und lösch deinen Post.


Ja---sin schrieb:


> sondern die bezeichnenden Gruppen für sich selber.


Außerdem schießt du wieder vollkommen am Thema vorbei, ich nenne niemanden ***************,
ich habe nur darauf hingewiesen, dass *************** keine Beleidigung ist auch wenn 
das Wort unzeitgemäß ist.
Aber du musst ja auch wieder erfundenen Mist Post, deine Behauptung ist *ERFUNDEN *nichts anderes.


----------



## chill_eule (15. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> N3ger auf Englisch heißt Negro.


Ist es nicht vollkommen egal in welcher Sprache es wie übersetzt heißt?

Das deutsche Wort "N3ger" ist heutzutage beleidigen, abwertend und rassistisch, Punkt.
Warum verteidigst du das Wort überhaupt? Fehlt es dir sonst in deinem Wortschatz?


----------



## Sparanus (15. Mai 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ist es nicht vollkommen egal in welcher Sprache es wie übersetzt heißt?


Du willst also sagen, dass Fakten egal sind nur weil man sich auf der richtigen Seite der Geschichte befindet?
Herzlich willkommen bei Querdenken, AfD und Co das ist genau deren Denke.



chill_eule schrieb:


> Warum verteidigst du das Wort überhaupt? Fehlt es dir sonst in deinem Wortschatz?


Ich nenne Fakten mehr nicht.
Nenne mal eine Frau "Fräulein" natürlich ist das absolut unzeitgemäß. 
Aber eine Beleidigung ist das etymologisch nicht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Mai 2021)

Leute, die sich dagegen wehren, dass das N-Wort in all seinen unterschiedlichen Variationen gebraucht wird, stehen jetzt Seite an Seite mit AfD, Querdenker & co 🤣🤣🤣

Eywa habibi Alice, meld dich wieder, wenn die Raupe ihre Shisha zu Ende geraucht hat...😂🤦🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## Sparanus (15. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Leute, die sich dagegen wehren, dass das N-Wort in all seinen unterschiedlichen Variationen gebraucht wird, stehen jetzt Seite an Seite mit AfD, Querdenker & co 🤣🤣🤣


Deine Behauptung ist einfach falsch und du weichst aus.
Du lügst, nichts anderes tust du, es geht hier um reine Fakten und du ziehst moralische Schlüsse draus.

Das Wort N3ger ist unzeitgemäß und wird oft beleidigend aufgefasst, aber es ist keine Beleidigung.
Das ist der Fakt, leb damit.

Das schlimme ist eigentlich, dass es Menschen wie dir nicht peinlich ist wahrheitswidrige Aussagen zu verbreiten.


----------



## chill_eule (15. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber eine Beleidigung ist das etymologisch nicht.


Das sind durchaus sehr viele Wörter nicht, die man heutzutage trotzdem aus dem Sprachgebrauch verbannt hat, oder verbannen sollte.
So gesehen wäre auch "Nazi" keine Beleidigung.
Aber Sprache wandelt sich nicht nur, sie lernt auch dazu über die Jahrhunderte.

Ich will dir deine Fakten auch nicht absprechen und distanziere mich übrigens ausdrücklich von AfD, Querdenkern und co.
Aber s.o.
Viele Begriffe sterben mit der Zeit einfach aus. 
Bei manchen gehts von alleine, bei Anderen braucht es manchmal einen gewissen Denkanstoß.
Es gibt ja auch Gegenbeispiele: "Indianer"
1492 von Kolumbus (natürlich auf spanisch) in die Welt gesetzt und schon 10 Jahre später als "falsch" überführt, gibt es das wort 500 Jahre später immer noch, obwohl es den "Fakten" widerspricht.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Das Wort *(Hof)Narr* ist unzeitgemäß und wird oft beleidigend aufgefasst, aber es ist keine Beleidigung.


Diese Liste wäre endlos


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Deine Behauptung ist einfach falsch und du weichst aus.
> Du lügst, nichts anderes tust du


Persönlich werden und andere diffamieren ist natürlich immer ein Zeichen von Recht-Haben in einer sachlichen Diskussion...


Sparanus schrieb:


> Das Wort N3ger ist unzeitgemäß und wird oft beleidigend aufgefasst, aber es ist keine Beleidigung.


Das Wort wird beleidigend aufgefasst, ist aber keine Beleidigung. Geht's noch ein bisschen widersprüchlicher?


Sparanus schrieb:


> Das schlimme ist eigentlich, dass es Menschen wie dir nicht peinlich ist wahrheitswidrige Aussagen zu verbreiten.


Mir ist es eigentlich mittlerweile nur noch peinlich mit dir zu diskutieren.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Mai 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Das sind durchaus sehr viele Wörter nicht, die man heutzutage trotzdem aus dem Sprachgebrauch verbannt hat, oder verbannen sollte.


Widersprichst du meiner Bewertung:
"Das Wort N3ger ist unzeitgemäß und wird oft beleidigend aufgefasst, aber es ist keine Beleidigung."


chill_eule schrieb:


> 1492 von Kolumbus (natürlich auf spanisch) in die Welt gesetzt und schon 10 Jahre später als "falsch" überführt, gibt es das wort 500 Jahre später immer noch, obwohl es den "Fakten" widerspricht.


Viel komplizierteres Beispiel.
Natürlich gibt es das Wort selbst noch, das Wort ist ja auch korrekt. Halt nicht für die amerikanischen Ureinwohner,
aber für die Bevölkerung des indischen Subkontinents schon. (Für die spanische Sprache)
In Deutsch wird die Unterscheidung aber gemacht, zwischen Inder und Indianer.
Aber Indianer meint auch viel weniger als der spanische oder englische Begriff.



Ja---sin schrieb:


> Persönlich werden und andere diffamieren ist natürlich immer ein Zeichen von Recht-Haben in einer sachlichen Diskussion...


Du behauptest ja auch nur unwahres Zeug und ignorierst die Fakten.


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Das Wort wird beleidigend aufgefasst, ist aber keine Beleidigung. Geht's noch ein bisschen widersprüchlicher?


Das ist halt kein Widerspruch. Schon das Fräulein Beispiel gelesen?


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Mir ist es eigentlich mittlerweile nur noch peinlich mit dir zu diskutieren.


Weil du argumentativ untergehst.


----------



## Tekkla (15. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das Wort N3ger ist unzeitgemäß und wird oft beleidigend aufgefasst, aber es ist keine Beleidigung.
> Das ist der Fakt, leb damit.


Wer hat diesen "Fakt" definiert? Wo kann ich das nachlesen?



			
				https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/*************** schrieb:
			
		

> Das Wort hat sich in Nutzung und Bedeutung der früheren Bezeichnung schwarzer Personen vor allem im Verlauf des 20. Jahrhunderts gewandelt und verschwand mehr und mehr aus der Alltagssprache. Es gilt als abwertende, rassistisch diskriminierende Bezeichnung und wird als Schimpfwort gebraucht. Der Begriff wird wegen seiner negativen Wertungen im Deutschen gelegentlich durch den Vermeidungsbegriff _N-Wort_ ersetzt.


Und komme mir jetzt bitte nicht mit "Du glaubst auch alles, was bei Wikipedia steht"...


----------



## Sparanus (15. Mai 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Wer hat diesen "Fakt" definiert? Wo kann ich das nachlesen?


Du zitierst den Fakt ja schon, es ist als abgrenzender Begriff entstanden, aber nicht als Beleidigung.
Mehr sage ich hier nicht.
Ich möchte hier nur sagen, dass man nicht wegen der eigenen politischen Agenda die Begriffsgeschichte umschreiben soll.
Und wer? Das ist ein lateinischer Begriff...


Es besteht halt ein Unterschied zwischen Begriffen die im Laufe der Zeit (und geografisch) weitere Bedeutungen hinzugewonnen haben und Begriffe die direkt als Beleidigungen gedacht sind.
Ich widerspreche ja auch gar nicht der Tatsache, dass dieser Begriff beleidigend empfunden wird.


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Weil du argumentativ untergehst.


Dir wurden hier genügend Argumente vorgelegt, die mit Nachdruck sagen, dass das N-Wort *heutzutage!!! *ein rassistischer Begriff ist. Aber trotzdem beharrst du darauf, dass er das nicht ist.


----------



## seahawk (15. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Das N-Wort ist ein durch und durch rassistisches Wort, was mit viel Schmerz verbunden ist für Betroffene. Das macht es auch nicht besser, wenn Weiße ignorant eine Süßigkeit so nennen...


Sorry, aber solange Migranten hier jeden Tag diskriminiert und beleidigt werden, halte ich die Bezeichnung einer Süßigkeit für absolut unwichtig. Mir ist die Oma, die ein Paket Negerküsse kauft und sich damit in der Strassenbahn ohne Angst neben eine Person of Colour setzt weit lieber, als eine Schaumkusskäuferin die dann panisch die Handtasche umklammert. Alltagsrassimus ist subtiler als die Bezeichnung einer Süßigkeit.


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Mai 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Sorry, aber solange Migranten hier jeden Tag diskriminiert und beleidigt werden, halte ich die Bezeichnung einer Süßigkeit für absolut unwichtig. Mir ist die Oma, die ein Paket Negerküsse kauft und sich damit in der Strassenbahn ohne Angst neben eine Person of Colour setzt weit lieber, als eine Schaumkusskäuferin die dann panisch die Handtasche umklammert. Alltagsrassimus ist subtiler als die Bezeichnung einer Süßigkeit.


Rassismus hat viele Formen und Abstufungen. Sprache ist nicht die schlimmste Form. Halte aber persönlich auch nichts davon, zu relativieren. Ich wäre dafür, dass wir uns kollektiv gegen alle Formen von Rassismus stellen✊


----------



## Sparanus (15. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Aber trotzdem beharrst du darauf, dass er das nicht ist.


Er war auch damals ein rassistischer Begriff. Alle Begriffe die Menschen aufgrund dieser Merkmale voneinander
abgrenzen wollen sind rassistisch.
Der Unterschied ist ganz erheblich, @chill_eule du hast von alten Menschen gesprochen die
dich fragen wo die Negerküsse liegen? Würdest du sagen diese Menschen wollen jemanden beleidigen?
Ich denke nicht.
Jasin, man denkt nicht oft an den Deutschunterricht in der Schule zurück. Aber fällt dir noch das Kommunikationsmodell ein?  Oder das Vier Seiten Modell?
Wenn die Oma jetzt *************** sagt wird das sehr wahrscheinlich keine Beleidigung sein, aber beim Empfänger wahrscheinlich so ankommen. Aber die Menschen die gepennt haben wissen es nicht anders.
Wie reagiert man dann? Aufklären!
Wenn man hingegen Nigger sagt, dann ist die Botschaft schon auf der Senderseite vollkommen klar
und dann klärt man nicht auf, dann reagiert man entsprechend.

Außerdem ist *************** noch immer keiner Übersetzung von Nigger.


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ich wäre dafür, dass wir uns kollektiv gegen alle Formen von Rassismus stellen✊


Stellst du dich auch dagegen wenn jemand Alman sagt? 
Ich persönlich sag dazu nichts, aber ich mag den Begriff nicht...


----------



## Don-71 (15. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Dir wurden hier genügend Argumente vorgelegt, die mit Nachdruck sagen, dass das N-Wort *heutzutage!!! *ein rassistischer Begriff ist. Aber trotzdem beharrst du darauf, dass er das nicht ist.


Drehe doch nicht die Fakten um, das hat er nie bestritten!
Er hat dir eindeutig klar gemacht, das N3ger nicht die Übersetzung von Nigger ist, was du behauptet hast oder immer noch tust. Das deutsche Wort N3ger war nie als Schimpfwort wie Nigger angelegt, sondern hat sich dazu im Laufe der Zeit gewandelt und damit hat er recht und du unrecht!


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Stellst du dich auch dagegen wenn jemand Alman sagt?
> Ich persönlich sag dazu nichts, aber ich mag den Begriff nicht...


Alman ist doch kein rassistischer Begriff, sondern die Bezeichnung für Deutscher in zig Sprachen auf dieser Welt, aber über Weißbrot und Kartoffel können wir gerne streiten 

Edit: @Moderation ist das eigentlich mit den Forenregeln konform, dass hier immer wieder rassistische Wörter ausgesprochen werden?


----------



## Don-71 (15. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Alman ist doch kein rassistischer Begriff, sondern die Bezeichnung für Deutscher in zig Sprachen auf dieser Welt, aber über Weißbrot und Kartoffel können wir gerne streiten
> 
> Edit: @Moderation ist das eigentlich mit den Forenregeln konform, dass hier immer wieder rassistische Wörter ausgesprochen werden?


Belege für diese Behauptung?
Ich glaube du lügst schon wieder, weil Alman ein Slang Wort ist, als das es auch definiert ist, also bringe gefälligst Beispiele das Alman eine Bezeichnung in zig Sprachen für Deutsche ist.




__





						Alman (Slang) – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Opprobrium (15. Mai 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Was ist die Quintessenz, die Erkenntnis des Ganzen?


Das Aogo eine Medienhure ist.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Alman ist doch kein rassistischer Begriff, sondern die Bezeichnung für Deutscher in zig Sprachen auf dieser Welt


In welcher denn?
Oder ist der Begriff nur an Begriffe aus anderen Sprachen angelehnt und wird mit Vorurteilen über Deutsche gepaart benutzt? Jetzt mal ganz nüchtern betrachtet.


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Edit: @Moderation ist das eigentlich mit den Forenregeln konform, dass hier immer wieder rassistische Wörter ausgesprochen werden?


Meinungsfreiheit, natürlich ist das erlaubt.
Über den Begriff reden->Meinungsfreiheit
Jemanden so bezeichnen ->Persönlicher Angriff (muss man in diesem Thread so sehen sonst siehe Kommunikationsmodell)

Aber deine Denke erschreckt mich schon wieder, wo ist es denn verboten in einem sachlichen Kontext Wörter über die man spricht auszuschreiben?
In diesem Nutzungskontext sind rechtlich sogar explizite Verbotene Symbole erlaubt.

Wie will man denn erklären was falsch ist, wenn man es nicht ausschreiben darf?
Stell dir vor dein Kind kramt sich irgendwann einen alten Pipi Langstrumpf Film raus,
sieht wie schwarze Menschen bezeichnet werden und macht das jetzt draußen.
Aussprechen um aufzuklären.


----------



## Tekkla (15. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du zitierst den Fakt ja schon, es ist als abgrenzender Begriff entstanden, aber nicht als Beleidigung.
> Mehr sage ich hier nicht.
> Ich möchte hier nur sagen, dass man nicht wegen der eigenen politischen Agenda die Begriffsgeschichte umschreiben soll.
> Und wer? Das ist ein lateinischer Begriff...
> ...


Ähm. Was bitte? Sagst du allen ernstes, dass es OK ist N3ger zu sagen, weil es mal vor ewigen Zeiten vllt. nicht negativ konnotiert war? Oder wie soll ich das verstehen? Was läuft da bei dir falsch? Wir leben im Hier und Jetzt. Und dort ist das ein durch und durch negativ abwertendes Wort. Und nur weil engstirnige Leute meinen sich aus reiner Gewohnheit und/oder Bosheit an N3gerküsse halten zu müssen, so ist das noch lange kein Grund.  Das hat auch nichts mit politischen Agenden zu tun. Es ist schlicht ein geistiger Fortschritt, wenn man so etwas anerkennt und sich sprachlich weiterentwickelt, zumal das ja nun nicht mal als geistiges Bravourstück einzuordnen wäre.


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Belege für diese Behauptung?
> Ich glaube du lügst schon wieder, weil Alman ein Slang Wort ist, als das es auch definiert ist, also bringe gefälligst Beispiele das Alman eine Bezeichnung in zig Sprachen für Deutsche ist.
> 
> 
> ...


https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deutsch_in_anderen_Sprachen#„Alemannen“_als_Herkunft

Wie gesagt, viele Sprachen in denen Alman, Almani, usw. ohne negativer Konnotation Deutscher bedeutet.
Don-71 und Sparanus, ich finde langsam euren Umgangston hier mir gegenüber sehr bedenklich. Ich bitte euch, um Zurückhaltung.

Ich möchte hier keine Verleumdungen, meiner Person gegenüber lesen (AFD, Querdenker, Lügner...)

Ich habe bisher davon abgesehen, dass zu melden, aber langsam reicht es mir ehrlich gesagt.


----------



## Tekkla (15. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich glaube du lügst schon wiede[/URL]


Hi, Don! Wie ist es denn nun mit CC und der Lisa Eckhart?


----------



## Don-71 (15. Mai 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ähm. Was bitte? Sagst du allen ernstes, dass es OK ist N3ger zu sagen, weil es mal vor ewigen Zeiten vllt. nicht negativ konnotiert war? Oder wie soll ich das verstehen? Was läuft da bei dir falsch? Wir leben im Hier und Jetzt. Und dort ist das ein durch und durch negativ abwertendes Wort. Und nur weil engstirnige Leute meinen sich aus reiner Gewohnheit und/oder Bosheit an N3gerküsse halten zu müssen, so ist das noch lange kein Grund.  Das hat auch nichts mit politischen Agenden zu tun. Es ist schlicht ein geistiger Fortschritt, wenn man so etwas anerkennt und sich sprachlich weiterentwickelt, zumal das ja nun nicht mal als geistiges Bravourstück einzuordnen wäre.


Was läuft eigentlich bei dir schief?
Sind wir jetzt so weit das hier Fakten nicht mehr genannt werden können?
Er hat nie gesagt oder dazu aufgefordert weiterhin N3ger zu sagen, sondern er hat lediglich darauf hingewiesen, wie das Wort enstanden ist, nämlich eine latainische Ableitung, früher hat man auch von negroider oder negrider Bevölkerung gesprochen. Das deutsche Wort N3ger ist nicht als Beleidigung wie das Wort Nigger enstanden, was hier behauptet wurde! Das Wort wurde über die Zeit zu einem Schimpfwort, oder glaubst du wirklich in respektablen Büchern, wie von den Gebrüdern Grimm, wäre ein Wort wie Nigger abgedruckt worden?! Das Wort N3ger kommt häufiger vor, weil es zur damaligen Zeit, der gängige deutsche Begriff für farbige/schwarze Menschen war.
Erst im laufe der Zeit, hat sich das gewandelt.


Tekkla schrieb:


> Hi, Don! Wie ist es denn nun mit CC und der Lisa Eckhart?


Wie ich es geschrieben habe, Lisa Eckart wurde gecancelt!


----------



## Sparanus (15. Mai 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Sagst du allen ernstes, dass es OK ist N3ger zu sagen, weil es mal vor ewigen Zeiten vllt. nicht negativ konnotiert war?


Ich hab dir mal alles  zitiert was ich von der Verwendung dieses Begriffes halte damit du faul sein darfst und nicht scrollen musst. 


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, viele Sprachen in denen Alman, Almani, usw. ohne negativer Konnotation Deutscher bedeutet.





Sparanus schrieb:


> Das Wort N3ger ist unzeitgemäß und wird oft beleidigend aufgefasst, aber es ist keine Beleidigung.





Sparanus schrieb:


> "Das Wort N3ger ist unzeitgemäß und wird oft beleidigend aufgefasst, aber es ist keine Beleidigung."





Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich widerspreche ja auch gar nicht der Tatsache, dass dieser Begriff beleidigend empfunden wird.





Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn die Oma jetzt *************** sagt wird das sehr wahrscheinlich keine Beleidigung sein, aber beim Empfänger wahrscheinlich so ankommen. Aber die Menschen die gepennt haben wissen es nicht anders.
> Wie reagiert man dann? Aufklären!


Trennung


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, viele Sprachen in denen Alman, Almani, usw. ohne negativer Konnotation Deutscher bedeutet.


Gäbe es da so einen Lateinischen Begriff über den wir uns grade unterhalten.
Aber ja jemanden der Socken und Sandalen trägt "richtiger Alman" zu nennen ist natürlich nicht negativ konotiert.
Warum sagt man denn nicht "richtiger Deutscher"?


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Don-71 und Sparanus, ich finde langsam euren Umgangston hier mir gegenüber sehr bedenklich. Ich bitte euch, um Zurückhaltung.


Ich behandle dich wie jeden anderen der kontrafaktisches Zeug labert.


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das Wort N3ger kommt häufiger vor, weil es zur damaligen Zeit, der gängige deutsche Begriff für farbige/schwarze Menschen war.
> Erst im laufe der Zeit, hat sich das gewandelt.


Es ging die ganze Zeit darum, dass dieses Wort heute eine Beleidigung ist. Es ist dabei auch egal was es etymologisch und historisch bedeutet hat. Es geht schlicht und ergreifend um das *HEUTE.*


----------



## Sparanus (15. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Es ging die ganze Zeit darum, dass dieses Wort heute eine Beleidigung ist.


Das ist oberflächlich ausgedrückt richtig, aber wir wollen ja nicht so oberflächlich bleiben.
Dann kamen falsche Behauptungen von dir.

Keine Ahnung warum du dich echauffierst wenn ich sage:
Es wird heute beleidigend aufgefasst.

Da hast du mir ja nicht widersprochen.

Du solltest inzwischen wissen, dass ich ein Erbsenzähler bin.


----------



## Don-71 (15. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Es ging die ganze Zeit darum, dass dieses Wort heute eine Beleidigung ist. Es ist dabei auch egal was es etymologisch und historisch bedeutet hat. Es geht schlicht und ergreifend um das *HEUTE.*


Es ging um das Wort N3gerküsse/N3gerkuss als Süßigkeit,


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Das N-Wort ist ein durch und durch rassistisches Wort, was mit viel Schmerz verbunden ist für Betroffene. Das macht es auch nicht besser, wenn Weiße ignorant eine Süßigkeit so nennen...





Sparanus schrieb:


> Stammt aber auch nur vom Wort Negro ab und allgemein ist Nigger die Beleidigung und nicht N3ger.





Ja---sin schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das 2. Wort auch eine Beleidigung - ist doch einfach nur das deutsche Pendant zum 1. Wort aus dem e
> Englischsprachigen.



Das ist einfach falsch, sonst wäre das Wort N3ger nicht in zig alten seriösen deutschen Büchern abgedruckt und wie hier schon gesagt wurde, z.B. bei Pippi Langstrumpf Filmen so synchronisiert worden.
Wie es sich entwickelt hat und wie es heutzutage aufgefasst wird, wissen wir alle, deshalb kann man aber nicht frank und frei behaupten, das Wort N3ger wäre genauso als Beleidugung entstanden, wie das englische Wort Nigger!


----------



## seahawk (15. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Rassismus hat viele Formen und Abstufungen. Sprache ist nicht die schlimmste Form. Halte aber persönlich auch nichts davon, zu relativieren. Ich wäre dafür, dass wir uns kollektiv gegen alle Formen von Rassismus stellen✊


Absolut! Nur sagt es wenig über die Gesinnung, wenn jemand einen Negerkuss isst, wer aber eine person of colour als "Quotenschwartzen" bezeichnet, der outet sich als Rassist und Rassisten müssen ausgegrenzt werden. Natürlich muss jeder auf eine inklusive und rassismusfreie Sprache achten. Im professionellen Umfeld ist da auch überhaupt kein Fehltritt hinnehmbar.


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Es ging um das Wort N3gerküsse/N3gerkuss als Süßigkeit,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weil damals noch weniger Sensibilität gegenüber rassistischen Sprachgebrauch vorhanden war. Hinzu gab es auch nur wenige oder keine selbstorganisierte PoC-Gruppen in BRD, die sich politisch dagegen gewehrt haben. Jetzt sieht es anders aus.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Wie es sich entwickelt hat und wie es heutzutage aufgefasst wird, wissen wir alle, deshalb kann man aber nicht frank und frei behaupten, das Wort N3ger wäre genauso als Beleidugung entstanden, wie das englische Wort Nigger!


"*************** | GRA - Stiftung gegen Rassismus und Antisemitismus" https://www.gra.ch/bildung/glossar/***************/

"Das N-Wort | bpb" https://m.bpb.de/gesellschaft/migration/afrikanische-diaspora/59448/das-n-wort

"Petition zum Verbot des N-Wortes gestartet - "Es ist verletzend, beleidigend und nicht okay" (Archiv)" https://www.deutschlandfunkkultur.de/petition-zum-verbot-des-n-wortes-gestartet-es-ist.1008.de.html?dram:article_id=466546

"Demo in Hamburg: Nie wieder das N-Wort!" https://amp.dw.com/de/demonstration-in-hamburg-nie-wieder-das-n-wort/a-52266817

Viel Spaß beim Weiterbilden!


----------



## Tekkla (15. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wie ich es geschrieben habe, Lisa Eckart wurde gecancelt!


Wo der Wahnsinn Einzug hält, da halte ich Auszug. In diesem Sinne...


----------



## Sparanus (15. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Viel Spaß beim Weiterbilden!


Bin ich der einzige bei dem die Links nicht funktionieren?

Jasin, willst du aber auch endlich mal eingestehen, dass du mit der Übersetzung falsch liegst?


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige bei dem die Links nicht funktionieren?


Upps, funktionieren bei mir auch nicht. Versuch mal bitte copy/paste in die Suchleiste.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Jasin, willst du aber auch endlich mal eingestehen, dass du mit der Übersetzung falsch liegst?


Ich habe gar nicht behauptet, dass sei eine Übersetzung. Ich habe gesagt, dass es der deutsche Pendant ist zum englischen Begriff und somit auch rassistisch konnotiert ist.



Ja---sin schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das 2. Wort auch eine Beleidigung - ist doch einfach nur das deutsche Pendant zum 1. Wort aus dem e
> Englischsprachigen.


Edit: und beide Wörter stammen vom lateinischen Negro ab. Ist also kein Argument dafür, dass es doch allein deshalb nicht rassistisch sein kann.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ich habe gar nicht behauptet, dass sei eine Übersetzung.


Stimmt


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ich habe gesagt, dass es der deutsche Pendant ist zum englischen Begriff und somit auch rassistisch konnotiert ist.


Macht diese Aussage aber nicht wahrer.


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ist also kein Argument dafür, dass es doch allein deshalb nicht rassistisch sein kann.


Hab ich irgendwo gesagt, dass *************** nicht rassistisch ist? Ich habe nur gesagt, dass dieses Wort etymologisch keine Beleidigung darstellt.

Rein logisch betrachtet ist ein Begriff der mehr als das tatsächlich vorhandene nur auf Basis des tatsächlich vorhandenen Unterschieds impliziert immer rassistisch, alleine weil Vorurteile aufgrund ethischer Merkmale rassistisch sind.
Was es auf Senderseite aber nicht automatisch zur Beleidigung macht.


----------



## chill_eule (15. Mai 2021)

Ei Ei Ei, viel los hier... natürlich auch viel Unsinn wieder 
Zeit und vor allem Lust auf *Alles* einzugehen habe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht.
Hier nur eine kleine Auswahl meiner Gedanken:


Sparanus schrieb:


> Widersprichst du meiner Bewertung:


Nein, aber man kann sich eben auch nicht nur an der "Historie" eines Wortes festhalten.


Sparanus schrieb:


> In Deutsch wird die Unterscheidung aber gemacht, zwischen Inder und Indianer.


Das Stimmt, wir Deutschen sind da immer etwas _überkorrekt_ ggü. anderen Sprachen.
Aber im Englischen ist "Indians" genau so falsch für die Ureinwohner auf dem Amerikanischen Kontinent, wie bei uns das "Indianer". Ich finde diese Trennung sogar fast noch besser, so weiß man ob man Inder oder ein indigenes Volk meint. Im Englischen ist das ein Abwasch, alles "Indians" shice egal, ob da tausende Kilometer den Wohnort trennen.


Sparanus schrieb:


> abgrenzender Begriff entstanden, aber nicht als Beleidigung.


Entstehung einerseits, aber es gibt auch die Wandlung anderseits (s.u.).


seahawk schrieb:


> Mir ist die Oma, die ein Paket Negerküsse kauft und sich damit in der Strassenbahn ohne Angst neben eine Person of Colour setzt weit lieber


Super 
Meine _Omma_ hat auch früher immer Negerkuss gesagt, weil sie es nicht anders kannte über die Jahrzehnte.
Würde mir deshalb aber nicht einfallen, unsere Großeltern zu missionieren, denn Diese sterben nach und nach aus _dank_ der Biologie. Was aber die Heranwachsenden für einen Sprachgebrauch haben, das können wir ja zu einem Teil beeinflussen. Andererseits: Inzwischen kann ich auch mit den meisten "Jugendwörtern" nichts mehr anfangen obwohl ich noch kein biblisches Alter erreicht habe 
Im Gegensatz dazu versteht heute manch Teenager noch nicht einmal mehr die Bedeutung meiner Jugendsprache 


Sparanus schrieb:


> du hast von alten Menschen gesprochen die
> dich fragen wo die Negerküsse liegen? Würdest du sagen diese Menschen wollen jemanden beleidigen?


Nein, auf keinen Fall. Das ist da so gelernt und Gewohnheit, s.o.
Aber ist das ein Grund daran festzuhalten? Nein!
Meinem Sohn bringe ich jedenfalls "Schaumkuss" oder "Schokokuss" bei, warum auch nicht?
Auf die Hautfarbe gehen wir generell nicht ein, sofern es nicht doch irgendwie relevant ist, sondern Sprechen von *Menschen*, deren Herkunft sich evtl. unterscheidet. 
Allerdings ist mein Lütter in einer bungemischten Kita, und ihn interessiert das Thema Hautfarbe (oder die Bezeichnung dafür) null, so wie es sein soll.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Das deutsche Wort N3ger war nie als Schimpfwort wie Nigger angelegt, sondern hat sich dazu im Laufe der Zeit gewandelt


Genau, wieder *Wandel*. Dazu kommt noch dies:


Sparanus schrieb:


> Gäbe es da so einen Lateinischen Begriff über den wir uns grade unterhalten.


Wenn man so weit zurück denkt, dann wären alle Deutschen, Franzosen, Engländer, Österreicher, Schweizer etc. auch "Barbaren", womit die Römer alles über einen Kamm geschert haben was _nicht-römisch_ war...
Sagt heute auch keiner mehr, oder?

Doch mehr geworden, als ich wollte...

PS (und extra provokativ, ehrlich gesagt):
Was haltet ihr eigentlich von dem *N3ger* von "Der Aktionär TV", der ständig auf n-tv zu sehen ist?




__





						Patrick  Dewayne - Experte - DER AKTIONÄR
					

Expertenprofil von Patrick  Dewayne - Experte für Börsenkorrespondent




					www.deraktionaer.de
				




Ist der gute Mann ein "Quotenschwarzer" oder ist er dort auf Grund seiner Expertise/Erfahrung/Ausbildung tätig?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann sich Jeder seinen Teil zu denken, wie er möchte.
Für mich ist es einfach nur ein Mann/Mensch und ich würde da *niemals* an das Wort N3ger denken. 
Immerhin spricht er viel besser Deutsch und ist tausendmal eloquenter, als viele Jugendliche/Forenuser hier 
Ach... blödes Vorurteil... N3ger können doch gar kein deutsch, oder?


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Macht diese Aussage aber nicht wahrer.


Doch, macht es.

Lies es gerne nach  >

"*************** | GRA - Stiftung gegen Rassismus und Antisemitismus" https://www.gra.ch/bildung/glossar/***************/

Edit: Beim Einfügen des Links, wird das N-Wort auf der PCGH-Seite zensiert. Kann es sein, dass er deshalb die Seite nicht aufruft? Ansonsten...

www.gra.ch/bildung/glossar/

...und N-Wort suchen. Da wird auch erklärt, warum sogar historisch gesehen, dass N-Wort rassistisch ist.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Mai 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Nein, aber man kann sich eben auch nicht nur an der "Historie" eines Wortes festhalten.


Tut niemand, aber die Historie lässt sich auch nicht umschreiben.


chill_eule schrieb:


> Im Englischen ist das ein Abwasch, alles "Indians" schice egal, ob da tausende Kilometer den Wohnort trennen.


Ich kenne es aus eigener Erfahrung aber eher, dass man von natives spricht.


chill_eule schrieb:


> Aber ist das ein Grund daran festzuhalten? Nein!


Hättest du die nächste Zeile mal mit zitiert 

@Ja---sin
Irgendwann bringe ich dir auch noch bei wie man Links postet der funktioniert nämlich aus bekannten Gründen nicht

Aber ich zitiere mal aus deinem Link:


> Während im deutschsprachigen Raum *************** sowohl rassistisch wie auch «neutral» verwendet wurde, wurden im englischen Sprachraum die Begriffe «Negro» als «neutrale» Bezeichnung und «Nigger» als rassistisches Schimpfwort gebraucht.



UND NICHTS ANDERES SAGE ICH HIER DIE GANZE ZEIT


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> UND NICHTS ANDERES SAGE ICH HIER DIE GANZE ZEIT


Nope, es ging die ganze Zeit um das N-Wort.
Im link steht eindeutig, dass das N-Wort aus der damaligen Rassentheorie kommt und seit jeher rassistisch gemeint war.

Aber interessant zu sehen, wie selektiv du meinen link liest.

Ich zitiere gerne nochmal aus meinen Link besagte Stelle:

Historisch entstand die Bezeichnung jedoch im Zusammenhang mit den Rassentheorien («Negride Rasse»). So wie die Einteilung der Menschheit in Rassen die Vormachtsstellung der Europäer gegenüber kolonisierten, ausgebeuteten oder versklavten Menschen anderer Kulturen und Hautfarbe rechtfertigte,* so beinhaltete der Begriff *************** immer auch eine Vielzahl von rassistischen und eurozentristischen Stereotypen*. *************** galten als triebhaft, kindlich, faul, kulturlos und als arme Opfer – im Gegensatz zu Europäern, die als vernünftig, erwachsen, fleissig und kulturell hoch stehend abgebildet wurden. So schrieb der Aufklärer Voltaire (1694-1778): *«Die Rasse der *************** ist eine von der unsrigen völlig verschiedene Menschenart […] Man kann sagen, dass ihre Intelligenz nicht einfach anders geartet ist als die unsrige, sie ist ihr weit unterlegen.»*

Der Begriff beinhaltet Rassismus in seiner Reinstform und das nicht seit Heute. Nein, damals auch so.

Edit II: Ich kann mir echt nicht vorstellen, dass die Reproduktion dieses Wortes hier im Forum ok sein kann. Allein das es ausgeschrieben sofort zensiert wird, spricht für sich. Trotzdem wird es umgangen durch ne 3 an Stelle der e - macht es das wirklich besser?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Jup, ist bei mir auch immer mit starker Überwindung eines Brechreizes verbunden.
> 
> Dieser kurze Artikel fasst Aogos Aussagen im Interview nochmal zusammen.
> 
> „Das ist Cancel Culture“: Dennis Aogo zeigt plötzlich Verständnis für Boris Palmer und Jens Lehmann | Politik" https://www.fr.de/politik/dennis-ao...oris-boris-palmer-rassismus-90575815.amp.html



Thx. Deckt sich mit den Eindruck zu seiner Einstellung, den ich bislang gewonnen habe:
Er hat zwar "Anzeige erstattet ... gegen den unbewiesenen Vorwurf einer rassistisch anmutenden sexuellen Anbiederung", empfindet selbst aber kein Leid wegen "Rasssimus", wenn solche Wörter verwendet werden und sieht vergleichbare, für einige Leute negativ konnotierte Ausdrücke als gewohnten Teil seiner eigenen (Jugend-)Sprache. Klagen tut er gegen die Aussage, weil sie schlichtweg falsch ist und er nicht will, dass "man einfach irgendwas ins Internet schreiben kann", das nicht stimmt und in diesem Fall sogar eine Straftat behauptet. Er selbst entschuldigt sich darüber hinaus für seine eigene Wortwahl und will solche Ausdrücke in Zukunft auch nicht mehr [öffentlich] benutzten. Aber nicht, weil er sie selbst als rassistisch empfindet oder er selbst gar Rassist ist und das verstecken möchte, sondern einfach weil ihm klar geworden ist, dass einige Leute sich durch solche Ausdrücke verletzt fühlen.

Das ist in meinen Augen auch ein verdammt großer Unterschied in Rahmen dieser Diskussion:
Ändert man [seine] Sprache aus Respekt vor den subjektiven Gefühlen einer bestimmten Gruppe, selbst wenn diese aus der eigenen Perspektive etwas irrational erscheinen?
Oder muss man bestimmte Wörter komplett verbieten, gegen ihre Nutzung/ihrer Nutzer vorgehen und diese aus der Öffentlichkeit verbannen, weil die Nutzung der Wörter selbst objektiv Rassismus darstellt?

Wollte zum Beispiel jemand die Größe des eigenen Genitals durch Bezugnahme zu einem Mehrheitlich von afroamerikanischen Darstellen geprägten Pornoklischee betonen, so wäre der Ausdruck "N3g3rschwanz" gemäß des letztgenannten Wortpolizei-Ansatzes radikal abzulehnen und derjenige, sowie alle die seine Aussage zitieren, aus öffentlichen Positionen zu entfernen. Wegen dem Wort. Aber gemäß ersterm Ansatz ist es eigentlich beinahe egal, denn hier wird ein Wort genutzt, dass Menschen auf bestimmte anatomische Merkmale oder gar auf ein Klischee derselbigen reduziert, um reduziert über ein bestimmtes anatomisches Merkmal, genauer ein Klischee desselben, zu reden. Das ist einfach nur korrekte Wortwahl und man kann zu Recht über rassistische Darstellungen in Pornos und die allgemeine Entwürdigung und Reduzierung von Menschen in Pornos klagen. Aber der Rassismus und die Entwürdigung liegt dann ganz klar in der Sache und nicht in dem dafür gewählten Wort. Dementsprechend wäre der von dem Fake-Account erfundene Spruch auch kein Bisschen besser, wenn man "N3g3rschwanz" durch "primäres cis maskulines Genitial nicht asiatischer, nicht native americanischer, nicht arabischer, nicht polynesischer, nicht aboriginalischer, nicht süd- oder mesoamerikanischer, people of colourischer Ausprägung" ersetzt. Nur Länger. Und sollte das tatsächlich jemals jemand als politisch korrekt formulierten Anmachspruch nutzen, würde die resultierende Belustigung zumindest die vorliegende sexuelle Belästigung übertünchen.

Anm.: Wer das vor hat, möge a) nochmal drüber nachdenken, was für ein Arsch er ist und b) prüfen, ob ich alle auszuklammernden Ethnien bedacht habe. Der PC-Ausdruck "People of Colour" umfasst ja unpraktischerweise die Mehrheit der Weltbevölkerung und ist eben kein freundliches Synonym zu "N3g3r", sodass man den vor allem in US-Pornos klischeehaft überzogen präsentierten Phänotyp, für den es kein zutreffendes, nicht als rassistisch bezeichnetes Wort mehr gibt, nur durch expliziten Ausschluss aller anderen in PoC umfassten Phänotypen herausarbeiten kann.
Anm.2: Darf man eigentlich nicht-Deutschen, die behaupten, Deutsch wäre ein unnötig komplizierte Sprache, vorwerfen, sie wären Rassisten?


----------



## Sparanus (15. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Im link steht eindeutig, dass das N-Wort aus der damaligen Rassentheorie kommt und seit jeher rassistisch gemeint war.


Ich hab nirgends gesagt, dass es nicht rassistisch ist.
Stereotype sind halt nicht automatisch eine Beleidigung.


----------



## chill_eule (15. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich kenne es aus eigener Erfahrung aber eher, dass man von natives spricht.


Ja, mittlerweile... aber auch nicht überall in den USA...und wie lange hat das gedauert...
Bitte nicht mit, "die haben, also dürfen wir doch auch!" ankommen, das ist Kindergarten.

Deine _Neutralität_ und das krampfhafte Festhalten an den Fakten, in allen Ehren @Sparanus, aber _rüberkommen _tun deine Beiträge nicht immer neutral und faktisch, sondern im Gegenteil eher (wertungsfrei) sehr konservativ. 
Du hast ja im prinzip recht, aber man kann es doch auch mal gut sein lassen, oder? 

Wie gesagt, Sprache wandelt sich. Viele Wörter bekommen eine neue Bedeutung im Laufe der Zeit, viele Wörter verlieren ihre Bedeutung. Viele Wörter sind auch einfach _falsch_ und mit noch mal mehr Wörtern wird etwas _falsches_ Verbunden (gedanklich).
Da gibt es unzählige Beispiele. Wenn in den letzten Jahren nun mal das Wort "N3ger" in Deutschland immer öfter auf Ablehnung stößt, dann kann man es auch einfach weg lassen.
"Negro" = "schwarz", ja, aber dann sagt man halt "Schwarzer" oder "Afrodeutscher" 


Sparanus schrieb:


> Stereotype sind halt nicht automatisch eine Beleidigung.


Schwierige Aussage mMn. 
Automatisch nicht, nein, aber in den allermeisten Fällen eben doch 
"Schlitzauge" anyone?


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Stammt aber auch nur vom Wort Negro ab und allgemein ist Nigger die Beleidigung und nicht N3ger.


Ok, es ist rassistisch aber keine Beleidigung. Erklär mir dann was du damit meinst?

Böse gedeutet, könnte man jetzt verstehen, dass das N-Wort für einen weißen Deutschen nicht beleidigend verstanden oder gemeint wird, zeigt aber auch dann nur wieder, dass was von PoC-Aktivisten immer wieder angeprangert wird: (konservative) Weiße sind PoC's gegenüber ignorant und unsensibel.


----------



## chill_eule (15. Mai 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wollte zum Beispiel jemand die Größe des eigenen Genitals durch Bezugnahme zu einem Mehrheitlich von afroamerikanischen Darstellen geprägten Pornoklischee betonen, so wäre der Ausdruck "N3g3rschwanz"


Ich glaube "BBC" ist deutlich öfter in der Pornobranche zu finden, als "BWC" 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "primäres cis maskulines Genitial nicht asiatischer, nicht native americanischer, nicht arabischer, nicht polynesischer, nicht aboriginalischer, nicht süd- oder mesoamerikanischer, people of colourischer Ausprägung"


Gib das mal bei pornhub ein 

Sorry, klingt dumm mein Kommentar.
Sprache soll und muss natürlich _einfach_ sein und bleiben, aber einen Wandel darf man trotzdem nicht ablehnen.
"N3-ger" und "Schwar-zer" haben beide nur 2 Silben, das kann doch jedes Kind 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "People of Colour" umfasst ja unpraktischerweise die Mehrheit der Weltbevölkerung


Unpraktisch oder nicht, aber eindeutig: Ja!
Die große Mehrheit der Weltbevölkerung ist _nicht-weiß_!

Moment...

Also sind wir Kartoffeln/Weißbrote/"Almans" etc. im Umkehrschluss quasi die *Minderheit*? 

... f*ck! 


Kommt natürlich drauf an, ab wann man sich als "weiß" definiert oder als "Person of Colour"...
Und nicht mal da ist sich die Wissenschaft bis heute einig drüber 
Gibt ja auch noch "Rothäute" und die "Gelben", neben "schwarz" und "weiß"

Dagegen ist es bei den, eher simpel gestrickten, "Braunen" ja noch mal wieder anders...
Hach, ist das kompliziert...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Gehe ich auch mit. Leider sind die Auswirkungen verheerend. Ich würde da um mehr Differenzierung plädieren. Nicht jeder der rassistische Sprache benutzt, weiß das - sieht man auch oft hier Im Forum - geschweige denn, dass er ein überzeugter Rassist ist. Problematisch finde ich es eher, wenn Leute das komplett von sich weisen, und nicht mal bereit sind rassistische Wörter abzulegen, und diese dann einfach weiter reproduzieren, weil "so war das damals halt und ich will mir doch nicht die Sprache verbieten lassen...".



Das ist halt eine Grundsatzfrage:
Die einen meinen, ein Wort könne "rassistisch" sein, obwohl das Adjektiv "rassistisch" für gewöhnlich Subjekte (!) eine über ethnische Grenzen definierte, menschenfeindliche Einstellung haben beziehungsweise Taten, die von diesen aufgrund dieser begangen werden.
Die anderen  meinen, dass Wörter grundsätzlich nicht "rassistisch sein" können, weil Wörter wedern handeln noch Einstellungen haben. Wörter können demnach nur "rassistisch verwendet werden", womit aus deiner Kritik an ihrer Wortwahl automatisch der Vorwurf wird, sie währen Rassisten. Und auf solche Vorwürfe reagieren 99% der Menschen (also auch 80% aller Rassisten) mit einer Blockkadehaltung.




Ja---sin schrieb:


> Edit: Es ist eine große Unwissenheit ggü. rassistische Sprache in Deutschland vorhanden. Da ist der englischsprachige Raum viel weiter. Allein der Unterschied von Farbiger und Schwarzer führt immer noch zu Missverständnissen - viele denken Farbiger sei ok, und Schwarzer rassistisch. Dabei ist es genau verkehrt herum der Fall.



Es stimmt zwar, dass "Farbiger" der ältere und verwerflichere Ausdruck als "Schwarzer" ist, aber "Schwarzer" wurde längst auch von Rassisten vereinnahmt und zum Ausdruck von Rassimus verwendet und somit genauso ein rassistisches Wort, wie "N3g3r" oder "Farbiger". (Also je nach allgemeiner Einstellung zur Frage sind sie alle drei rasssitisch oder keins von beiden, siehe oben.) Die Verwendung ist definitiv nicht okay, als PC gilt aktuell nur "People of Colour". Wir führen hier ja ausdrücklich eine Diskussion darüber, dass "Quotenschwarzer" ein "rassitischer" Ausdruck ist. Ein "Quotenlinkshändler" würde nicht in vergleichbarem Maße debattiert werden, obwohl er hinsichtlich der beruflichen Qualifikation exakt die gleiche negative Aussage macht, es geht in der Debatte auch um die durch "...schwarzer" ausgedrückte Abwertung.




chill_eule schrieb:


> Wie oft wurde ich von unseren Kunden beim Edeka schon nach "N3gerküssen" gefragt
> 
> Aber diese, vornehmlich ältere, Kundschaft würde ich nun nicht _öffentlich Anprangern_...
> 
> Ich sag dann immer ganz höflich: "Sie suchen Schaumküsse? Kommen sie mal mit, zeige ich ihnen."



Korrekt verhalten: Du vermeidest einen Ausdruck, den einige Personen als respektlos empfinden könnten und du weißt deinen Gesprächspartner subtil daraufhin, dass es andere Ausdrucksmöglichkeiten gäbe, aber du erhebst keine Rassismusvorwürfe gegen eine Aussage, die offensichtlich keinen Rassismus ausdrücken sollte.




Ja---sin schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das 2. Wort auch eine Beleidigung - ist doch einfach nur das deutsche Pendant zum 1. Wort aus dem e
> Englischsprachigen.



Nein. Das Pendant zum deutschen N3g3r im US-Englischen ist "Negro" (nicht mit dem lateinischen Adjektiv zu verwechseln). Die Verbalhornung "Nigger" dagegen ist eine ausdrücklich als Beleidigung geprägt und somit vollkommen zu Recht verpönt, hat aber (vermutlich wegen der deutlich eingeschränkten Sklavenhaltergeschichte Deutschlands) kein deutsches Gegenstück. "N3g3r" und "Negro" waren ursprünglich sachliche Bezeichnungen, die bis ins 19. Jhd. hinein als passende Bezeichnung für Personen mit den für subsaharisch-afrikanische Völker typischen phänotypischen Merkmalen verwendet wurden. Dementsprechend wurden sie natürlich auch von Verfechtern europäisch-kaukasischer Überlegenheit und anderer Rassentheorien verwendet. Genauso wie Rassisten zu Benzin "Benzin" sagen, haben sie zu N3g3rn "N3g3r" gesagt, ohne dass das Wort für sich eine Wertung beinhaltet hätte. Da damals fast alle von oben auf nicht-christliche und/oder technisch weniger weit entwickelte Völker herabgeblickt oder diese gar unterdrückt haben, wurde "N3g3r" also intensiv FÜR Personen verwendet, die man abwerten wollte, aber nicht WEIL man diese abwerten wollte. 

Es war also kein Schimpfwort, so wie "Nationalsozialist" kein Schimpfwort ist, aber natürlich eine negative Konnotation hat, weil fast alle eine negative Assoziation damit haben. Wer aber ausdrücklich eine persönliche Abneigung durch seine Wortwahl zum Ausdruck bringen möchte, benutzt im US-Englischen "Nigger" bzw. im deutschen Beispiel "Nazi", diese Wörter wurden ausdrücklich abgewertend geprägt und nicht zufällig auch von Leuten mit abwertender Meinung benutzt.

Das mag jetzt wie eine akademische Spitzfindigkeit erscheinen, ist es aber nicht:
Vor "N3g3r" wurden Afrikaner (damals mangels Bewusstsein für die Unterschiede auch Nordafrikaner, allerdings mit dem Bild einer für Subsaharaafrika typischen Ethnie vor Augen) als "Mohren" bezeichnet und "N3g3r" war demgegenüber der Versuch, einen neuen, sachlich klar umgrenzten und nicht mit Stereotypen überladenen Begriff zu prägen. Nachdem "N3g3r" dann nach Meinung zu oft von Menschen, die vor allem Abneigung kommunizieren wollten, benutzt worden war, hat man als PC-Alternative "Farbiger" verwendet. Das haben die Rassisten dann aber auch irgendwann übernommen, sodass es zum "rassitischen Wort" und durch "Schwarzer" ersetzt wurde. Und das mittlerweile über genau den gleichen Mechanismus negativ konotiert worden und in der Phase, in der man es bereits nicht mehr nutzen sollte, aber gerade noch so vor dem Scheiterhaufen sicher ist, wenn man es doch macht. In 10 Jahren wird es genauso verpönt sein, wie "Farbiger" heute. Danach hatte "Maximaligmentierter" ein paar kleinere Erfolge, konnte sich aber nicht durchsetzen, und in spätestens 20 Jahren wird "People of Colour" im Ansehen soweit abgesunken sein, dass man es nicht verwenden sollte. Die Sprache von Rassisten ist eben auch lebendig. Wenn man "wird von Rassisten verwendet" als Todesurteil für Wörter erachtet, muss man also ständig neue erfinden.

Womit ich nicht mal ein Problem hätte, wenn man es denn richtig machen würde. Aber während "N3g3r" einen klar umrissenen, phänotypischen Bezug hatte und somit gut geeignet war, wenn man z.B. als Kinderbuchatuorin einen Charakter mit diesem Aussehen beschreiben wollte, war "Farbiger" bereits maximal undifferenziert und funktionierte in Deutschland nur, weil andere Ethnien gar keine Rolle spielten. "Schwarzer" und "Maximalpigmentierter" sind dagegen schlimmer als "Mohr", das sie nicht nur deskriptiv die kulturell und geschichtlich komplett anders angesiedelten Völker Nordafrikas sowie Aboriginees mit in den Topf schmeißen, sondern auch diverse subsaharische Ethnien mit brauner Hautfarbe ausklammern. Der absolute Brüller ist in meinen Augen aber ist "People of Colour". Dem Wortlaut nach ist es ein Rückfall in Zeiten übelsten Rassismusses, als zwischen "Weißen" und "Farbigen" unterschieden und dabei nordamerikansichen Ureinwohnern eine rote und Asiaten eine gelbe Hautfarbe zugeschrieben wurde, die sie überhaupt nicht haben und dem Inhalt nach ist es außerhalb von Diskussionen über Rassismus praktisch komplett unbrauchbar, weil es von Yupik bis Yap alles und jeden zusammefasst. Und damit allen nicht-Kaukasieren auch noch abspricht, überhaupt so etwas wie eine eigene differenzierte Kultur oder Geschichte zu haben. Rassistischer und unpraktischer kann man sich meiner Meinung nach in Diskussionen und Berichterstattungen kaum ausdrücken.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Mai 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ja, mittlerweile... aber auch nicht überall in den USA...und wie lange hat das gedauert...


Obwohl Natives ist ja schon ein gezwungen neutraler Begriff. Wenn du es nur so sagst weiß am Ende auch keiner von welchem Ende der Welt man spricht.


chill_eule schrieb:


> Automatisch nicht, nein, aber in den allermeisten Fällen eben doch
> "Schlitzauge" anyone?


Gibt doch allerhand eher positive. Asiaten sind alle gut in Mathe, Italiener sind gute Köche 
BBC ist ja auch keine Beleidigung. 


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ok, es ist rassistisch aber keine Beleidigung. Erklär mir dann was du damit meinst?


Mit Rassismus ist es wie bei Vorurteilen gegenüber Behinderten.
Es gibt die einen die verspotten Menschen mit Behinderungen und es gibt die anderen die
meinen "Ach die können das ja nicht" und den Rollstuhlfahrer der sehr gut alleine klarkommt
ohne zu fragen plötzlich schieben. Glaub mit, Menschen im Rollstuhl können davon ein Lied singen,
aber sind die Menschen die anpacken und schieben jetzt böse wie die Menschen, die darüber spotten?
Nein

Genau so funktioniert Rassismus, die einen spotten darüber, dass manche Menschen anders
sind, andere meinen man müsse diese Menschen unbedingt ändern.
Das ist oft auch falsch, aber nicht böse.


----------



## Don-71 (15. Mai 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Unpraktisch oder nicht, aber eindeutig: Ja!
> Die große Mehrheit der Weltbevölkerung ist _nicht-weiß_!
> 
> Moment...
> ...



Was ein grotesker Schwachsinn!

PoC ist ein selbst erfundener (Kampf) Begriff der Identitätspolitik, unter der sich jedermann selbst subsumieren kann, wenn er das denn will, es gibt dazu überhaupt keine seriösen wissenschaftlichen Abhandlungen. Insoweit ist der Begriff alleine politisch motiviert, nichts anderes.

Die Pigmentierung eines Menschen bestimmt die Natur (Genetik) zur Anpassung an das Klima des Lebensraumes, aus dem seine Erzeugergenerationen entstammen.

Schlichtweg ist es kompletter wissenschaftlicher Schwachsinn, wenn Spanier und Portugiesen "weiß" sein sollen, aber Argentinier und Brasilianer PoC.

Auch würde ich gerne mal das Ergebnis sehen, wenn sich jemand in Istanbul, Teheran und Kairo auf die Straße stellt und jeden Vorbeikommenden befragt, ob es sich als PoC betrachtet! Für einige werden die Ergebnisse höchst erstaunlich sein, wenn der Befragende das lange genug überlebt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Mai 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ich glaube "BBC" ist deutlich öfter in der Pornobranche zu finden, als "BWC"



Exakt. Und das ist ein rassistisch geprägtes Klischee. Deswegen ist ein rassistisch geprägter Ausdruck eigentlich angemessen, um darauf anzuspielen, wenn man nicht allgemein die Finger vom Rassimus lässt.



> Sorry, klingt dumm mein Kommentar.
> Sprache soll und muss natürlich _einfach_ sein und bleiben, aber einen Wandel darf man trotzdem nicht ablehnen.
> "N3-ger" und "Schwar-zer" haben beide nur 2 Silben, das kann doch jedes Kind



Sprache muss so einfach wie möglich sein, aber auch so komplex wie nötig, um noch korrekt zu bleiben.
Und das wird zum Problem wenn man alle 10 Jahre auf den Sprachgebrauch von Nazis reagieren will und dann nicht einmal kreativ ist: "N3g3r" hat mehrere Jahrhunderte gebraucht, bis alle, die Mitglieder einer bestimmten Gruppe von Ethnien bezeichnen wollten, dieses Wort dafür gebraucht haben und ihre Zuhörer dann auch das gewünschte Bild dazu vor Augen hatten. Der Versuch der Etablierung von "Schwarzer" als Ersatz-Ersatzwort wurde meiner Erinnerung nach irgendwan in den 80er begonnen und Mitte/Ende der 90er hatte es "Farbiger" in meinem Umfeld langsam verdrängt. Aber 2010 galt es schon wieder als weniger gut, weil Nazis bis dahin auch anfingen, von "Schwarzen" zu reden.

In der kurzen Zeit konnte sich unmöglich ein allgemeines Sprachverständnis für den neu geschaffenen Ausdruck herausbilden. Zumal das Wort für sich von Anfang an ungünstig gewählt war: Ein "Schwarzer" war schon lange vorher ein Anhänger der CDU (eher ohne BBC-Bezug). Und etwas weiter gefasst haben besonders "schwarze Haut" in Afrika unter anderem Tuareg, die aber vollkommen zu Recht nicht zu der traditionell mit "N3g3r" gemeinten Gruppe gehören, während die sehr wohl dazu gehörigen z.B. Khoisan BRAUNE Haut haben, also KEINE "Schwarzen" sind.



> Unpraktisch oder nicht, aber eindeutig: Ja!
> Die große Mehrheit der Weltbevölkerung ist _nicht-weiß_!



Die große Mehrheit der Weltbevölkerung ist vor allem eins: Keine unförmige, undifferenzierte Masse von "Mehrheit". Sondern eine Sammlung von dutzenden Kulturräumen mit individueller Geschichte, die sich mindestens so stark untereinander wie vom europäisch verwurzelten Kulturraum unterscheiden und es dementsprechend verdient haben, einzeln benannt zu werden und nicht als "die Anderen" in einem Topf zu landen.
DAS ist in meinen Augen ein Zeichen von Rassismus. Nicht "N3g3r" zu sagen.

Letzteres drückt einfach nur eine geringe Sensitivität dafür aus, dass einige Leute Begriffe aus Sklaverei-Zeiten mit persönlichem Leid verknüpfen und diese ungern höhren, insbesondere in den USA. So wie man in Deutschland auch nicht von "Endlösungen" oder "ausmerzen" sprechen und auf keinen Fall eine "Sonderbehandlung" fordern sollte, weil diese Begriffe mit Greultaten der Nazizeit verknüpft sind.

(Jetzt können sich mal alle "Rassisten" an die eigene Nase fassen, die doch schon mal von "Sonderbehandlungen" gesprochen haben. Leute, ihr seid einfach nicht "woke" genug!)


----------



## Sparanus (15. Mai 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein "Schwarzer" war schon lange vorher ein Anhänger der CDU (eher ohne BBC-Bezug).


Konservativ betrachtet sprechen wir hier von LWC bei langjährigen CDU Mitgliedern


----------



## chill_eule (15. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> BBC ist ja auch keine Beleidigung.


Da musste ich lachen 
Hauptsache _Mann_ hat dann noch genug Blut im Kopf im falle einer Erektion 



Don-71 schrieb:


> PoC ist ein selbst erfundener (Kampf) Begriff der Identitätspolitik, unter der sich jedermann selbst subsumieren kann, wenn er das denn will, es gibt dazu überhaupt keine seriösen wissenschaftlichen Abhandlungen.


Ach, mir war gar nicht bewusst, dass es darüber wissenschaftliche Abhandlungen geben muss.  Sorry, mein Fehler! 
Dann eben weiter wie bisher: "Verbrennt die Wicca!" (ähm, ich meine, HEXEN!)
Oder wollen wir lieber N3gersklaven auspeitschen?
"Kampf" ist aber ein gutes Stichwort. Hauptsache nicht _*mein*er_!



Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Pigmentierung eines Menschen bestimmt die Natur (Genetik) zur Anpassung an das Klima des Lebensraumes, aus dem seine Erzeugergenerationen entstammen.


Ja, stimmt.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Schlichtweg ist es kompletter wissenschaftlicher Schwachsinn, wenn Spanier und Portugiesen "weiß" sein sollen, aber Argentinier und Brasilianer PoC.


Hat keiner behauptet.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Auch würde ich gerne mal das Ergebnis sehen, wenn sich jemand in Istanbul, Teheran und Kairo auf die Straße stellt und jeden Vorbeikommenden befragt, ob *es* sich als PoC betrachtet!


Geil, sogar _gegendert_! 

Aber wo ist denn dann deine Definition von "Schwarz" und "Weiß"?
Die ganzen Abstufungen dazwischen vergessen wir dann mal, damit es nicht so kompliziert wird.
Genetik ist aber auch echt ein interessantes Feld und vor allem so eindeutig!
Da haben sich schon viele (europäische) kluge Köpfe seit dem 18/19 Jhd. drüber gedanken Gemacht.
Oh!
Ohne Ergebnis?
Krass!

Der Mensch bleibt Mensch.

PS: @ruyven_macaran Du hast soo recht  Zumindest würde ich 99% deiner Aussagen so unterschreiben.
Kann man dich wählen im September? 
Sprache ist einfach ultra-komplexes Thema.
Was man heute sagt, ist morgen evtl. schon wieder "verboten"...
Anderseits gibt es Begriffe die seit Jahrhunderten völlig wertungsfrei durch unsere Sprache geistern.
Es geht ja vor allem um die deutsche Sprache! 
Was die Engländer, Franzosen, Spanier etc. mit ihrer Sprache veranstalten, kann uns ja erstmal völlig egal sein.
Man darf aber auch nie den Einfluss von Außen oder durch die Jugend außer acht lassen.
Wenn jetzt Jugendliche unter sich in (keine Ahnung, Berlin/Hamburg/Köln?), untereinander und *respektvoll* sich als  "mein Nigger!" titulieren wollen... Ja mein Gott... Können wir nix gegen tun 
Mit ein wenig Fingerspitzengefühl und gesundem Menschenverstand kann man aber, denke ich, deutlich rausfilter, ob es jemand "böse" meint, oder ob es nur "Jugendslang" ist.
(grad neulich erst "Sträter" in der ARD geguckt, mit _Idil Baydar_ als Gast, welche wie selbstverständlich von "Kanacken" in Berlin gesprochen hat. Sie ist selbst türkischer Abstammung, aber auch: Nicht mehr "jung" mit 46 Jahren inzwischen! )


----------



## Don-71 (15. Mai 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Der Mensch bleibt Mensch.


Wow, nichts anderes wollte ich sagen!
Du warst eigentlich auch nicht wirklich der Adressat meines Postes, sondern dein Post war für mich nur noch einmal der Aufhänger mit dem Begriff PoC "abzurechnen" und eher an die Leute gerichtet, die sich hier im Thread selber als PoC aus welchen Gründen auch immer bezeichnet haben.


----------



## chill_eule (15. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wow, nichts anderes wollte ich sagen!
> Du warst eigentlich auch nicht wirklich der Adressat meines Postes


Da hast du mich aber dann trotzdem fleißig zitiert und, naja... _schlecht gemacht_??


Don-71 schrieb:


> Was ein grotesker Schwachsinn!







__





						Grotesque (The X-Files) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



übrigens eine sehr sehenswerte Folge!


----------



## Opprobrium (15. Mai 2021)

***************, ***************, ***************, ***************, ***************, ***************, ***************, ***************, ***************, ***************, ***************.
Immerhin wird verhindert dieses Wort zu schreiben, super.
Wieso war Quotenschwarzer eigentlich rassistisch. Es gibt doch auch Quotenfrauen.


----------



## sereksim (15. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Stammt aber auch nur vom Wort Negro ab und allgemein ist Nigger die Beleidigung und nicht N3ger.





Sparanus schrieb:


> N3ger auf Englisch heißt Negro. Zu Nigger gibt es keine Übersetzung.





Don-71 schrieb:


> Er hat dir eindeutig klar gemacht, das N3ger nicht die Übersetzung von Nigger ist, was du behauptet hast oder immer noch tust. Das deutsche Wort N3ger war nie als Schimpfwort wie Nigger angelegt, sondern hat sich dazu im Laufe der Zeit gewandelt und damit hat er recht und du unrecht!





Don-71 schrieb:


> [...] nämlich eine latainische Ableitung, früher hat man auch von negroider oder negrider Bevölkerung gesprochen. Das deutsche Wort N3ger ist nicht als Beleidigung wie das Wort Nigger enstanden, was hier behauptet wurde! [...]  Das Wort N3ger kommt häufiger vor, weil es zur damaligen Zeit, der gängige deutsche Begriff für farbige/schwarze Menschen war.
> Erst im laufe der Zeit, hat sich das gewandelt.


Wie ignorant man sein kann  Also mal ganz ehrlich, wenn ihr schon so intellektuell tut und hier irgendwas vom lateinischen Wortursprung faselt, dann müsst ihr euch auch die Realität der Nutzung anschauen: Natürlich waren N3ger/Mohr usw. die "normalen" Bezeichnungen und ja der Wortursprung basiert auch auf der Bezeichung "schwarz", das sind historische Fakten. Das allein sagt aber noch absolut nichts darüber aus, ob dieser Begriff heute noch "okay" ist, ob er es jemals war, oder ob er rassistisch ist. Nur weil er nicht die wörtliche Übersetzung von amerikanischen Beleidigungen ist, macht es das nicht zwangsläufig besser.
Ihr scheint zu vergessen, dass zu der Zeit, zu der N3ger & Co. die alltägliche Bezeichnung waren, schwarze Menschen ebenso alltäglich Menschen zweiter Klasse und je nach Ort direktes Opfer oder sogar Eigentum der weißen Unterdrücker waren.
Ihr könnt euch also gerne einreden, dass N3ger ja kein rassistisches Schimpfwort sei, richtiger wird es davon nicht.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Obwohl Natives ist ja schon ein gezwungen neutraler Begriff. Wenn du es nur so sagst weiß am Ende auch keiner von welchem Ende der Welt man spricht.


Wie gut, dass es in der Kommunikation zwischen Menschen *Kontext* gibt.


Don-71 schrieb:


> PoC ist ein selbst erfundener (Kampf) Begriff der Identitätspolitik, unter der sich jedermann selbst subsumieren kann, wenn er das denn will, es gibt dazu überhaupt keine seriösen wissenschaftlichen Abhandlungen. Insoweit ist der Begriff alleine politisch motiviert, nichts anderes.


1. Es ist der Sinn des Begriffs, eine selbst gewählte Bezeichnung und eben kein Fremdbegriff zu sein. Das wüsstest du, hättest du dich damit befasst.
2. Der Begriff wird in den Gesellschaftswissenschaften selbstverständlich behandelt, aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du Rassismusforschung, Critical Race Theory usw. als böse identitätspolitisch verseucht bezeichnen würdest.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Schlichtweg ist es kompletter wissenschaftlicher Schwachsinn, wenn Spanier und Portugiesen "weiß" sein sollen, aber Argentinier und Brasilianer PoC.


q.e.d du hast keine Ahnung, was der Begriff bedeutet. Nur um das klarzustellen, man kann die Bezeichnung kritisieren und auch die Bezeichnung abstrakter Gesellschaftsstrukturen als "Weiß" und "Schwarz" (jeweils groß geschrieben) für falsch halten, darüber wird ja auch in der Forschung noch drüber gestritten. Man sollte aber wissen, wovon man redet.

Kurze Zusammenfassung:
PoC meint Menschengruppen, die in einer Mehrheitsgesellschaft als "coloured" also andersfarbig bzw andersartig wahrgenommen werden und daher u.a. Rassismus erfahren.

Die Begriffe "Weiß"/"Schwarz" meinen ähnliche gesellschaftliche Kategorien, primär in Bezug auf Europa/Nordamerika. Weiß steht dabei für die dominante Position der Mehrheitsgesellschaft und Schwarz für eine diskriminierte Minderheit.

Zu deinem Beispiel, Spanier/Portugiesen vs Argentinier/Brasilianer (mal abgesehen davon, dass du dir das ausgedacht und das hier sonst niemand behauptet hat:
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du die Grundzüge der Kolonialgeschichte Spaniens, Portugals und Südamerikas kennst. Erstere haben sich das Land angeeignet, mit den üblichen Konsequenzen, Sklaverei, Zwangsarbeit, Ressourcenausbeutung usw.
Spanisch- bzw portugiesichstämmige sind heute noch in den meisten südamerikanischen Ländern finanziell, bildungstechnisch und de-facto rechtlich privilegiert. Deswegen kann man, wenn man die Theorie teilt, durchaus sagen, dass Spanier und Portugiesen also "Weiß" sind, im Vergleich zur indigenen Bevölkerung Südamerikas. Das hat aber, wie gesagt, hier sowieso niemand getan.


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> PoC ist ein selbst erfundener (Kampf) Begriff der Identitätspolitik, unter der sich jedermann selbst subsumieren kann, wenn er das denn will, es gibt dazu überhaupt keine seriösen wissenschaftlichen Abhandlungen. Insoweit ist der Begriff alleine politisch motiviert, nichts anderes.


Ja, er ist ein politischer Begriff, allerdings nicht von der Identitätspolitik erschaffen (wie kann etwas Abstraktes überhaupt was erschaffen?).
Deine Behauptung, dass "keine seriösen wissenschaftlichen Abhandlungen" darüber existieren stimmt nicht. Ich selber, habe an der Uni Seminare belegt, die sich mit PoC auseinandersetzen (Kritische Weißseinsforschung*).

Davon abgesehen glaube ich, dass manchen nicht ganz klar ist, für was PoC überhaupt steht.

Kurze Einweihung:
People of Colour ist eine Selbstbezeichnung von Menschen mit Rassismuserfahrung, die nicht als weiß, deutsch und westlich wahrgenommen werden. PoC sind nicht unbedingt Teil der afrikanischen Diaspora, ursprünglich ist der Begriff u.a. zur Solidarisierung mit Schwarzen Menschen entstanden. Schwarz und weiß sind dabei politische Begriffe. Es geht nicht um Hautfarben, sondern um die Benennung von Rassismus und den Machtverhältnissen in einer mehrheitlich weißen Gesellschaft.

*https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kritische_Weißseinsforschung


----------



## Sparanus (15. Mai 2021)

sereksim schrieb:


> Ihr könnt euch also gerne einreden, dass N3ger ja kein rassistisches Schimpfwort sei, richtiger wird es davon nicht.


Deine Aussage ist faktisch falsch, ich hab das mehrfach dargelegt und auch Jasins Quellen sagen das.


sereksim schrieb:


> Wie gut, dass es in der Kommunikation zwischen Menschen *Kontext* gibt.


Nicht immer...


sereksim schrieb:


> Es ist der Sinn des Begriffs, eine selbst gewählte Bezeichnung und eben kein Fremdbegriff zu sein.


Selbstgewählt? Ja von ein paar Aktivisten.


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um Hautfarben, sondern um die Benennung von Rassismus und den Machtverhältnissen in einer mehrheitlich weißen Gesellschaft.


Demnach existieren außerhalb der westlichen Welt (weitgefasst mit Südafrika) keine POCs?


----------



## Don-71 (15. Mai 2021)

sereksim schrieb:


> Kurze Zusammenfassung:
> PoC meint Menschengruppen, die in einer Mehrheitsgesellschaft als "coloured" also andersfarbig bzw andersartig wahrgenommen werden und daher u.a. Rassismus erfahren.


Ja und hier fängt der komplette Schwachsinn an mit dieser diese ganzen übergestülpten PoC Geschichte.
Rassismus und Diskriminierungs Erfahrung ist *eben nicht* ausschließlich ein "coloured" Problem, sondern es wird dazu heute politisch gemacht, um* hier* Identitätspolitik besser durchsetzen zu können, genauso wie der Kolonialismus Bezug, der eigentlich auch nur wirklich auf GB, Spanien, Portugal und die USA einigermaßen anwendbar ist, wenn man ihn in Zusammenhang der eigentlichen Bevölkerung sieht.

Der Begriff ist so untauglich in Bezug auf Rassismus und Diskriminierung von Minderheiten in Europa, Asien und dem arabischen Kulturraum das man einfach nur kotzen kann.
Um in Europa zu bleiben, haben hauptsächlich "weiße" Minderheiten Diskriminierung und Rassismus erfahren, bis hin zum Holocaust. Wenn man sich die jüngere Geschichte der Bundesrepublik anschaut, waren da als erstes die Heimatvertriebenen, dann die italienischen Einwanderer, dann anndere europäische Einwanderer, dann die türkischen Einwanderer, dann die polnischen Einwanderer und russischen Einwanderer. Jede Minderheit wurde von einem (kleinen) Teil der Bevölkerung rassistisch diskriminiert, ich erspar mir jetzt die deutschen Schimpfwörter zu den einzelnen Minderheiten. Und dabei spielten die Pigmentierung (coloured) der einzelnen Einwanderergruppen *überhaupt keine Rolle.*
Genausowenig wie es beim Holocaust oder dem Genozid der Türken an den Armeniern irgendeine Rolle gespielt hat, ich kann noch unzählige andere Beispiele bringen.

Genauso wie dieser ganze Kolonialismus Bezug eine absolut einseitige Nordamerika Zentrierung ist, in Europa eigentlich nur nur wirklich auf GB anwendbar. Der Rest der Welt wird wohl nur den Kopf schütteln, denn man kann ja mal Koreaner und Chinesen oder andere Asiaten fragen, wie sie den japanischen Kolonialismus bezeichnen und ob sie sich deswegen als PoC gegenüber den Japanern sehen. Genau das gleiche gilt für den Kolonialimus des Osmanischen Reiches gegenüber einer Vielzahl von anderen arabischen Völkern, die würden alle nur den Kopf schütteln.

Außerhalb von GB, Spanien und Portugal, gab es in keinem europäischen Land irgendeine nennenswerte Anzahl von Menschen (Bevölkerungsanteil), der jemals am Kolonialismus beteiligt gewesen wäre, das erstreckte sich auf wenige tausend Menschen von zig Millionen, insoweit ist dieser Bezug auch völlig deplaziert in Bezug auf unsere heutigen alltäglichen Probleme.

Dem ganzen wird die Krone aufgesetzt, wenn sich hier in Deutschland, Leute als PoC bezeichnen, um sich mit "coloured people" zu solidarisieren und zu indentifizieren, kommen aber wohl aus einem Kulturraum, der selber haufenweise Kolonialismus, Sklaverei und sogar Genozide betrieben hat, da kann man sich nur noch totlachen.

Edit:
Es müssten ja dann auch alle Kurden in der Türkei PoC sein.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Mai 2021)

Ich finde nur, dass du Frankreich grade ziemlich ausklammerst @Don-71


----------



## Don-71 (15. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich finde nur, dass du Frankreich grade ziemlich ausklammerst @Don-71


Ich weiß nicht, im Bezug auf die Bevölkerung glaube ich nicht, das es so viele Franzosen waren, aber man kann sie mit rein nehmen, wenn es denn historisch völlig korrekt sein soll.


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um Hautfarben, sondern um die Benennung von Rassismus und den Machtverhältnissen in einer mehrheitlich weißen Gesellschaft.


Das habe ich glatt noch übersehen!
Es gibt da also einen Unterschied, ob nordamerikanisch/europäisch oder japanisch oder osmanisch/türkisch?

Kannst du mir bitte ausführlich erklären, welche Unterschiede es dort gibt, gerade in Bezug auf die Machtverhältnisse und die Gefühle des rassistisch Diskriminierten?


----------



## chill_eule (15. Mai 2021)

Einfach nur Lol...

Sorry, aber (ähnlich wie im anderen aktuellen Thema zu Israel/Palästina und Krieg/Terrorismus): man kann Rassismus durch *nichts* rechtfertigen, Punkt, Ende, Aus!
Und tschüss...


----------



## Don-71 (15. Mai 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Einfach nur Lol...
> 
> Sorry, aber (ähnlich wie im anderen aktuellen Thema zu Israel/Palästina und Krieg/Terrorismus): man kann Rassismus durch *nichts* rechtfertigen, Punkt, Ende, Aus!
> Und tschüss...


Bennene doch mal in den Posts die du mit" Angry" belegt hast und hier mit Lol kommentierst, *wo dort Rassismus rechtfertigt wurde?*
Los ich warte!


----------



## Sparanus (15. Mai 2021)

Ich weiß jetzt auch nicht wo Rassismus gerechtfertigt wurde.
Aber Don das mit dem People of Color in anderen Ländern fragen kann ich mal machen. 
Hab eine Freundin aus Indonesien und meine Ex aus Mexiko. Jeweils dort Wohnhaft.


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir bitte ausführlich erklären, welche Unterschiede es dort gibt, gerade in Bezug auf die Machtverhältnisse und die Gefühle des rassistisch Diskriminierten?


Lieber Don, bei allem Respekt, aber das Thema hatten wir doch echt lange im Thread Alter weißer Mann besprochen - und leider ist es wieder dieser seltsame Reflex, dass wenn konkret auf Rassismus in kaukasisch dominierten Gesellschaften gezeigt wird, abgelenkt wird zu anderen Nationen wie Japan/Türkei/Indonesien etc. pp.

Was bringt uns jetzt ein globaler Vergleich? Ja, es wird mit Sicherheit in anderen Ländern auf irgendeine Art und Weise auch diskriminiert. Fühlt man sich dann besser, weil man sagen kann, nicht nur wir hier diskriminieren, die ganze Welt tut es. Ist das der eigene Anspruch?


----------



## Sparanus (15. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Hab eine Freundin aus Indonesien und meine Ex aus Mexiko. Jeweils dort Wohnhaft.


Zusammengefasst:
"Was heißt das, keine Ahnung was das sein soll, ich unterscheide nicht nach Hautfarben"
-Indonesien
"Schwarze Menschen verdienen die gleiche Behandlung wie weiße, sehe mich nicht als People of Color"
-Mexiko

Beide untere Mittelschicht, relativ frische Uni Absolventen, Lehramt bzw Jura

Ich denke immer noch, dass dieser Ausdruck von Aktivisten aus der ersten Welt kommt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Zusammengefasst:
> "Was heißt das, keine Ahnung was das sein soll, ich unterscheide nicht nach Hautfarben"
> -Indonesien
> "Schwarze Menschen verdienen die gleiche Behandlung wie weiße, sehe mich nicht als People of Color"
> ...


Er kommt aus den USA. Wie kommt ihr eigentlich auf Indonesien und Mexiko. Was hat das mit unserem Thema zu tun?

Und schon wieder Hautfarbe. Alter Schwede! Es geht bei PoC *nicht um Hautfarbe* in 1. Linie.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Wie kommt ihr eigentlich auf Indonesien und Mexiko. Was hat das mit unserem Thema zu tun?


Geht doch um People of Color, ich hab jetzt 2 gefragt die laut euch welche sein müssten...


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Geht doch um People of Color, ich hab jetzt 2 gefragt die laut euch welche sein müssten...


Ich zweifle langsam wirklich daran, ob du hier überhaupt richtig mitliest.

Scroll gerne nochmal hoch, wo PoC definiert wird...


----------



## Sparanus (15. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Scroll gerne nochmal hoch, wo PoC definiert wird...


Sag es doch gleich, es definiert Menschen die einem bestimmten Bild entsprechen sollen und die wirklichen Benachteiligten unserer Welt dürfen sich nicht so bezeichnen. 

Aber nein POC ist man nur wenn man als nicht Kaukasier im Westen wohnt, ist man woanders ist man kein POC mehr.
Die Person soll sich also abhängig von ihrem Standort definieren?

Oder warum sind meine beiden Beispiele keine POC?


----------



## Don-71 (15. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Lieber Don, bei allem Respekt, aber das Thema hatten wir doch echt lange im Thread Alter weißer Mann besprochen - und leider ist es wieder dieser seltsame Reflex, dass wenn konkret auf Rassismus in kaukasisch dominierten Gesellschaften gezeigt wird, abgelenkt wird zu anderen Nationen wie Japan/Türkei/Indonesien etc. pp.


Um es mal konkret zu machen, ohne dich dabei beleidigen zu wollen, ist es für mich völlig unverständlich, sich als türkisch oder arabisch stämmig in Deutschland, als PoC zu bezeichnen, mit Verweis auf "weißen" Kolonialismus, Sklaverei und "Alte weiße Männer, wenn der Kulturraum aus dem man stammt, haargenau das gleiche gemacht hat.

Desweiteren gibt es nicht die kaukasische Gesellschaft und den kaukasischen Rassismus, das ist schlicht und einfach Schwachsinn!
Um mal die völlige Absurdität, dieser ganzen PoC - Kolonialismus - Sklaverei - kaukasischen Rassismus Geschichte aufzuzeigen, wenden wir uns der Gegenwart zu und werfen ein Blick nach Europa. Wo wollen Flüchtlinge im Moment in der EU/Europa am wenigsten "untergebracht" werden, welche Staaten haben seit 20 Jahren unglaublich niedrige Einwanderer/Migrations "Quoten"?
Oh ja, es sind die sogenannten Visegrád Staaten (Polen, Ungarn, Slowakei, Tschechien), wahrscheinlich kann man noch Rumänien  sowie die Baltischen Staaten dazunehmen, auf alle Fälle gibt es bei der Visegrád Gruppe, auffallend häufig Medien Berichte über Rassismus, rassistische Übergriffe, bis hin zu staatlich gelenktem Rassismus, teilweise mit Lagern. Fragt sich jetzt blos was diese Staaten so mit Kolonialismus und Sklaverei zu tun hatten?!
Auch ist es völliger Schwachsinn einen Vergleich zwischen z.B. den USA und Deutschland in Sachen gesellschaftlichen und politischen Rassismus anzustellen, denn ich behaupte mal frank und frei, das wir in Deutschland gesellschaftlich und politisch um Lichtjahre weiter sind, alleine wenn man sich die Gesetzeslage anschaut, Training der Polizei, Verhalten des öffentlichen Dienstes, gesellschaftliches Zusammenleben oder im negativen Sinne, gesellschaftliche Übergriffe.
Alleine schon die Tatsache, das praktisch jedes Formular das man in den USA ausfüllen muss, egal ob staatlich, beim Arzt, Arbeitgeber oder sonst wo, nach deiner Rasse/ethnischen Abstammung fragt.
Jede Gesellschaft auch jede kaukasische Gesellschaft ist anders und ich behaupte, das es jeden Tag auf der ganzen Welt und in jedem einzelnen Land hunderte bis tausende rassistische oder rassistisch motivierte Übergriffe  oder Diskriminierung gibt. Davon ist keine einzige Kultur, kein Land und keine Gesellschaft auf der Erde ausgenommen!


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Was bringt uns jetzt ein globaler Vergleich? Ja, es wird mit Sicherheit in anderen Ländern auf irgendeine Art und Weise auch diskriminiert. Fühlt man sich dann besser, weil man sagen kann, nicht nur wir hier diskriminieren, die ganze Welt tut es. Ist das der eigene Anspruch?


Mein Anspruch bezieht sich ausschließlich auf Deutschland, weil ich fühle mich bestimmt nicht mit allen kaukasischen Gesellschaften verbunden oder empfinde deren Migrations oder Diskriminierungspolitik empfehlenswert, genauso wenig wie ich das gegenüber asiatischen oder arabischen Gesellschaften tue.
Und wenn ich mir Deutschland so ansehe, gibt es sehr wenig bis keine anderen Länder auf der Welt, wo politisch und gesellschaftlich so viel getan wird und wurde gegen Rassismus und gegen rassistische Diskriminierung.
Das betrifft sowohl Politik als auch Gesellschaft.

Niemand wird je Rassismus und Diskriminierung jemals völlig stoppen können, wer das annimmt ist für mich Fantast, woran man sich messen lassen muss sind die Ergebnisse und der Vergleich zu anderen Gesellschaften und da stehen wir zienlich gut da im Vergleich zur gesammten Welt.


----------



## Don-71 (16. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber nein POC ist man nur wenn man als nicht Kaukasier im Westen wohnt, ist man woanders ist man kein POC mehr.
> Die Person soll sich also abhängig von ihrem Standort definieren?


Das ist das völlig absurde und schizophrene an der Sache!
Und kein Mensch kann das irgendwie auch nur Ansatzweise nochvollziehbar darstellen.

Deutsche, jüdischen Glaubens, die hier in Deutschland rassistisch beleidigt werden, ob nun von Rechts oder aus dem türkisch und arabischen Raum, sind natürlich auch keine PoC, wer soll das eigentlich begreifen?


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Um es mal konkret zu machen, ohne dich dabei beleidigen zu wollen, ist es für mich völlig unverständlich, sich als türkisch oder arabisch stämmig in Deutschland, als PoC zu bezeichnen, mit Verweis auf "weißen" Kolonialismus, Sklaverei und "Alte weiße Männer, wenn der Kulturraum aus dem man stammt, haargenau das gleiche gemacht hat.


Der türkische und arabische Raum hat selber extrem unter dem westeuropäischen Kolonialismus (Massenmorde, willkürliche Aufteilung von Ländereien, Kulturlimperialismus etc.) gelitten.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Desweiteren gibt es nicht die kaukasische Gesellschaft und den kaukasischen Rassismus, das ist schlicht und einfach Schwachsinn!


Doch gibt es, nennt sich Rassentheorie und besagt, dass Europäer die Spitze in der Evolutionshierarchie darstellt. Verleugne es so viel du willst, das ist historischer Fakt!


Don-71 schrieb:


> Um mal die völlige Absurdität, dieser ganzen PoC - Kolonialismus - Sklaverei - kaukasischen Rassismus Geschichte aufzuzeigen, wenden wir uns der Gegenwart zu und werfen ein Blick nach Europa. Wo wollen Flüchtlinge im Moment in der EU/Europa am wenigsten "untergebracht" werden, welche Staaten haben seit 20 Jahren unglaublich niedrige Einwanderer/Migrations "Quoten"?


Natürlich wollen sie nach Europa, wo der Lebensstandard mit der Beste ist auf der Welt. Perfiderweise liegt es aber mit daran, dass die Heimatländer dieser Menschen von europäischen Kolonialisten die letzten Jahrhunderte ausgebeutet wurden.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Auch ist es völliger Schwachsinn einen Vergleich zwischen z.B. den USA und Deutschland in Sachen gesellschaftlichen und politischen Rassismus anzustellen, denn ich behaupte mal frank und frei, das wir in Deutschland gesellschaftlich und politisch um Lichtjahre weiter sind, alleine wenn man sich die Gesetzeslage anschaut, Training der Polizei, Verhalten des öffentlichen Dienstes, gesellschaftliches Zusammenleben oder im negativen Sinne, gesellschaftliche Übergriffe.


Hier gebe ich dir recht! Wobei wir auch hier das Problem von Racial Profiling haben. Das weiß ich aus erster Hand von einem Freund, der Polizist ist.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Mein Anspruch bezieht sich ausschließlich auf Deutschland, weil ich fühle mich bestimmt nicht mit allen kaukasischen Gesellschaften verbunden oder empfinde deren Migrations oder Diskriminierungspolitik empfehlenswert, genauso wenig wie ich das gegenüber asiatischen oder arabischen Gesellschaften tue.
> Und wenn ich mir Deutschland so ansehe, gibt es sehr wenig bis keine anderen Länder auf der Welt, wo politisch und gesellschaftlich so viel getan wird und wurde gegen Rassismus und gegen rassistische Diskriminierung.
> Das betrifft sowohl Politik als auch Gesellschaft.


Ja, wird es tatsächlich, du musst auch bitte nicht so argumentieren, dass ich oder jemand anderes so tut, als wäre alles schlimm hier.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Niemand wird je Rassismus und Diskriminierung jemals völlig stoppen können, wer das annimmt ist für mich Fantast, woran man sich messen lassen muss sind die Ergebnisse und der Vergleich zu anderen Gesellschaften und da stehen wir zienlich gut da im Vergleich zur gesammten Welt.


Kann sein, dass du damit cool bist, weil du als weißer deutscher Mann mit Sicherheit nie wirklich Rassismus und Benachteiligung in deinem Leben, aufgrund deines Aussehens, Namens, deiner Religion und Herkunft, erlebt hast (und bitte komm mir nicht jetzt mit Alman und Kartoffel, das ist einfach nur lächerlich im Vergleich, zu wirklich schädigenden Rassismuserfahrungen).

Aber als jemand der von Rassismus häufiger im Leben direkt und indirekt (Familienmitglieder und Freunde) betroffen ist, ist es für mich essentiell wichtig weiter darüber zu reden und aufmerksam zu machen. Ich kenne nämlich keinen mit Migrationshintergrund, der in diesem Land nicht im Leben von Rassismus betroffen war. Die damalige Me Two Kampagne, hatte es ja deutlich gezeigt, dass es enorm vielen Menschen in diesem Land genauso geht. Sollen wir jetzt weiter schweigen, nur weil du findest, dass unsere Gesellschaft im Vergleich zur gesamten Welt ziemlich gut da stehen?



Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist das völlig absurde und schizophrene an der Sache!
> Und kein Mensch kann das irgendwie auch nur Ansatzweise nochvollziehbar darstellen.


Du überzeichnest dermaßen, dass ich mich ernsthaft frage, was dir überhaupt bei diesem Thema im Kopf vorgeht.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Deutsche, jüdischen Glaubens, die hier in Deutschland rassistisch beleidigt werden, ob nun von Rechts oder aus dem türkisch und arabischen Raum, sind natürlich auch keine PoC, wer soll das eigentlich begreifen?


Natürlich sind Juden auch PoC's. Wie wär's mit mehr Fragen und aufmerksam zuhören oder lesen, als vorab unrichtige Annahmen treffen.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Der türkische und arabische Raum hat selber extrem unter dem westeuropäischen Kolonialismus (Massenmorde, willkürliche Aufteilung von Ländereien, Kulturlimperialismus etc.) gelitten.


Ist das dein Ernst? 
Nein wirklich, das klingt grad für dieses Beispiel extrem witzig.
Der türkische Raum? Das war das osmanische Reich, die haben selbst beim Großmächtekonzert mitgemacht
mal gewonnen mal verloren, aber sie jetzt als Opfer von Kolonialismus darzustellen? Lachhaft
Auch Massenmorde ja geil, der größte Massenmord (in diesem Teil der Welt)  den haben die Türken ganz alleine geschafft.
Willkürliche Grenzziehungen, ja nach dem ersten Weltkrieg gab es die, aber waren die Grenzen des
osmanischen Reiches nicht genau so willkürlich weil auf Eroberungen beruhend.


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Doch gibt es, nennt sich Rassentheorie und besagt, dass Europäer die Spitze in der Evolutionshierarchie darstellt. Verleugne es so viel du willst, das ist historischer Fakt!


Dummerweise waren Kaukasier selbst Opfer von dieser Theorie weil es eben keine Wissenschaft war sondern Willkür.


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Natürlich wollen sie nach Europa, wo der Lebensstandard mit der Beste ist auf der Welt.


Er hat aber europäische Länder unterschieden...


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Natürlich sind Juden auch PoC's. Wie wär's mit mehr Fragen und aufmerksam zuhören oder lesen, als vorab unrichtige Annahmen treffen.


Soll ich mal meine jüdische Freundin fragen ob sie sich als POC sieht?
(So langsam wird es witzlos, aber ich habe viele Frauen kennengelernt)

Das ist trotzdem recht krude, wenn ein Kurde nach Deutschland kommt ist er dann plötzlich PoC obwohl er hier als Minderheit deutlich besser behandelt wird als in der Türkei oder war er in der Türkei schon PoC obwohl es in der Türkei keine weiße Mehrheitsgesellschaft gibt? Oder sind für die türkischen Kurden die Türken Weiße und wenn Türken nach Deutschland kommen sind sie plötzlich PoC und nicht mehr weiß?

Warte auf Antworten


----------



## Don-71 (16. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Der türkische und arabische Raum hat selber extrem unter dem westeuropäischen Kolonialismus (Massenmorde, willkürliche Aufteilung von Ländereien, Kulturlimperialismus etc.) gelitten.


Das meinst du jetzt ernst?
Man kann über dein historisches Nichtwissen nur noch massiv den Kopf schütteln, oder ist es die neue Opfermentalität, die bei allen Bevölkerungsteilen neuerdings in Deutschland vorherrscht?
Das Osmanische Reich herrschte seit 1648 über den gesammten arabischen und norafrikanischen Raum, da gab es keine Europäer, bis 1870 die Engländer und Franzosen über Schulden des Staatswesen von Agypten kontrollierten und 1910 die Italienr in Lybien einmarschierten. Danach gab es eine willkürliche Grenzziehung von 1919 bis around 1950, danach war der arabische Raum wieder komplett selbständig, die Türkei stand nie unter europäische Einfluss in Form von Kolonialismus.
Also du vergleichst fasr 300 Jahre osmanische Kolonialhgerrschaft mit 40 Jahren europäischer und kommst zu obiger Aussage, man kann nur noch lachen.


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Doch gibt es, nennt sich Rassentheorie und besagt, dass Europäer die Spitze in der Evolutionshierarchie darstellt. Verleugne es so viel du willst, das ist historischer Fakt!


Ja deshalb waren die Hauptopfer auch kaukasisch jüdisch gläubige Menschen und andere willkürlich festgelegte kaukasische "Untermenschen".


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Natürlich wollen sie nach Europa, wo der Lebensstandard mit der Beste ist auf der Welt. Perfiderweise liegt es aber mit daran, dass die Heimatländer dieser Menschen von europäischen Kolonialisten die letzten Jahrhunderte ausgebeutet wurden.


Du hast nicht ansatzweise verstanden, was ich geschrieben habe und was ich damit aufzeigen wollte.


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ja, wird es tatsächlich, du musst auch bitte nicht so argumentieren, dass ich oder jemand anderes so tut, als wäre alles schlimm hier.


Doch das hast *DU* schon mehrfach, inklusive der Unterstellung das man in Deutschland nicht so genau wüsste, ob nicht wieder das gleiche passiert wie bei den Nazis mit den Juden, ich suche dir gerne deinen Post heraus, wenn du es willst.


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Kann sein, dass du damit cool bist, weil du als weißer deutscher Mann mit Sicherheit nie wirklich Rassismus und Benachteiligung in deinem Leben, aufgrund deines Aussehens, Namens, deiner Religion und Herkunft, erlebt hast (und bitte komm mir nicht jetzt mit Alman und Kartoffel, das ist einfach nur lächerlich im Vergleich, zu wirklich schädigenden Rassismuserfahrungen).


Habe ich, als ich einige Zeit hauptsächlich in China und im weiteren asiatischen Raum gearbeitet habe.
Ich bin auch schon am spanischen Strand im Urlaub von Schweizern als Nazi bezeichnet worden, alleine das ich die Frage meiner Herkunft mit Deutschland und Hannover beantwortet habe, in gemütlicher Runde mit 10 Leuten am Strand und mit Gitarre (Die Jungs waren gerade zur Gruppe getreten und man hat sich vorher weder je gesehen noch ein Wort gewechselt). Ähnliches ist mir in Holland passiert beides 1990.



Ja---sin schrieb:


> Du überzeichnest dermaßen, dass ich mich ernsthaft frage, was dir überhaupt bei diesem Thema im Kopf vorgeht.


Nein ich stelle nur die Absurdität des Ganzen dar.


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Natürlich sind Juden auch PoC's. Wie wär's mit mehr Fragen und aufmerksam zuhören oder lesen, als vorab unrichtige Annahmen treffen.


Wie kommt es?
Also sind es dann Polen und Italiener, Spanier oder andere Kaukasier, die in Deutschland rassistische Diskriminierung erfahren haben genauso?


> Kurze Einweihung:
> People of Colour ist eine Selbstbezeichnung von Menschen mit Rassismuserfahrung, die nicht als weiß, deutsch und westlich wahrgenommen werden.


Du glaubst ernsthaft, das sich Deutsche jüdischen Glaubens, nicht als weiß, deutsch und westlich sehen?
Da wette ich mal stark dagegen! Man könnte ja mal Michel Friedman eine Mail schicken, wie er das so sieht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Mai 2021)

sereksim schrieb:


> ... Das allein sagt aber noch absolut nichts darüber aus, ob dieser Begriff heute noch "okay" ist, ob er es jemals war, oder ob er rassistisch ist
> ...
> Ihr könnt euch also gerne einreden, dass N3ger ja kein rassistisches Schimpfwort sei, richtiger wird es davon nicht.



Um es mal klipp und klar zu sagen: Eine Bedeutung erhält ein Ausdruck durch die Intention, mit er verwendet wird.



> Kurze Zusammenfassung:
> PoC meint Menschengruppen, die in einer Mehrheitsgesellschaft als "coloured" also andersfarbig bzw andersartig wahrgenommen werden und daher u.a. Rassismus erfahren.



Da ich (und alle anderen nicht-Rassisten wohl auch) niemanden als "farbig" oder gar einer anderen Art zugehörig wahrnehme, gibt es aus meiner Perspektive gemäß deiner Definition keine "People of Colour".



> Die Begriffe "Weiß"/"Schwarz" meinen ähnliche gesellschaftliche Kategorien, primär in Bezug auf Europa/Nordamerika. Weiß steht dabei für die dominante Position der Mehrheitsgesellschaft und Schwarz für eine diskriminierte Minderheit.



Gibt es hier noch andere, die diese Definition zum ersten Mal hören? Falls ja würde ich sie für unbrauchbar halten, denn was nützt ein Wort, dessen (vermeintliche) Bedeutung niemand versteht? Auf alle Fälle ist sie unbrauchbar, denn für die dominierende Mehrheitsgesellschaft haben wir bereits das Wort "Mehrheitsgesellschaft", warum sollte man tatsächlich plötzlich "Weiß" sagen? Und was nützt es, "Schwarz" als Platzhalter für eine x-beliebige diskriminierte Minderheit zu nehmen? Unter "Schwarz" verstehen die meisten zunächst eine Farbe. Sehr unintuitiv, wenn man jetzt zum Beispiel Katholiken in der DDR als "Schwarz" bezeichnen sollte, anstatt sie einfach "diskriminierte Minderheit" zu nennen, was jeder auf Anhieb versteht.



> Spanisch- bzw portugiesichstämmige sind heute noch in den meisten südamerikanischen Ländern finanziell, bildungstechnisch und de-facto rechtlich privilegiert. Deswegen kann man, wenn man die Theorie teilt, durchaus sagen, dass Spanier und Portugiesen also "Weiß" sind, im Vergleich zur indigenen Bevölkerung Südamerikas. Das hat aber, wie gesagt, hier sowieso niemand getan.



Da Spanien weitaus weniger Sklaven aus Afrika importiert hat und die Zahl der zugewanderten Kolonialisten weitaus größer war als die Zahl der überlebenden Indigenen, hat in den meisten Teilen Lateinamerikas die Bevölkerungsmehrheit iberische Wurzeln. In Mexico beispielsweise 90% insgesamt, 30% sogar ausschließlich. Sind die jetzt gemäß deiner Definition in Mexico "Weiß", weil Europäer, aber "Schwarz" sobald sie zum arbeiten in die USA fahren und da als angehörige der Latino-Minderheit zählen? Das finde ich reichlich verwirrend, wenn das vermeintliche personenbezogene Adjektiv "Weiß" und "Schwarz" (seit wann schreibt man Adjektive eigentlich groß? Ist dass das neue "korrekte" Deutsch?) auf einmal noch einen geographischen Bezug hat. Kann ich, als scheinbar unzureichend informierte Person nachschlagen, wer wo als was zählt? Ist ein Inuit in Südafrika "Weiß" oder "Schwarz"? Wer versucht wen zu diskriminieren, wenn sich ein Ire und ein Araber in einer balinesischen Bar prügeln? Macht es einen Unterschied, wenn statt mir als Deutschem ein Japaner dazwischen geht? Im Vergleich zur deutschen Muttersprache sind diese neu geprägten Begriffe wirklich kompliziert in der Anwendung...




Ja---sin schrieb:


> Kurze Einweihung:
> People of Colour ist eine Selbstbezeichnung von Menschen mit Rassismuserfahrung, die nicht als weiß, deutsch und westlich wahrgenommen werden.



Eben hieß es noch, dass PoC Menschen wären die "als "coloured" also andersfarbig bzw andersartig wahrgenommen werden". Jetzt hängt es auch noch von der Wahrnehmung durch andere ab, ob jemand PoC ist oder nicht? Und von seiner individuellen Lebensgeschichte? Das heißt man kann von außen nie sagen, ob jemand PoC ist oder nicht, weil man ihn erst fragen muss, ob er Rassismus erfahren hat? Und er kann umgekehrt nicht sagen, ob er PoC ist, solange er nicht weiß, wie ich ihn wahrnehme? Und sind Polen mit Sonnenbrand, die ich als nicht-weiß (nicht nicht-Weiß, wobei das ggf. geographisch eingegrenzt werden muss, s.o.), östlich und nicht-deutsch wahrnehme, auch People of Colour?



> Es geht nicht um Hautfarben, sondern um die Benennung von Rassismus und den Machtverhältnissen in einer mehrheitlich weißen Gesellschaft.



Ich glaube, man würde wesentlich besser verstanden werden, wenn man Rassimus und Macht sprechen würde...




Ja---sin schrieb:


> Lieber Don, bei allem Respekt, aber das Thema hatten wir doch echt lange im Thread Alter weißer Mann besprochen



Wenn ich diesen Thread richtig in Erinnerung habe, dann endete er mit Schweigen im Walde, sobald mal ein paar Argumente vorgebracht/kritischere Nachfragen zwecks Verständnisbildung gestellt wurden. Ich warte bis heute auf Antworten oder auch nur Reaktionen der Fraktion, die gerne bestehende Wörter umdeutet, um wenigstens verstehen zu können, was genau sie denn in ihrer zwar aus deutschen Lauten bestehenden, aber nicht dem Deutschen entsprechenden Sprache ausdrücken wollen.


----------



## Opprobrium (16. Mai 2021)

Was war jetzt eigentlich an Quotenschwarzer so rassistisch? 
Kann das jemand erklären?


----------



## Sparanus (16. Mai 2021)

Es ist eine Herabsetzung seiner Stellung. 
Genau so wie alles was mit Quote... anfängt


----------



## sereksim (16. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Rassismus und Diskriminierungs Erfahrung ist *eben nicht* ausschließlich ein "coloured" Problem, sondern es wird dazu heute politisch gemacht





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eben hieß es noch, dass PoC Menschen wären die "als "coloured" also andersfarbig bzw andersartig wahrgenommen werden". Jetzt hängt es auch noch von der Wahrnehmung durch andere ab, ob jemand PoC ist oder nicht? Und von seiner individuellen Lebensgeschichte?


PoC sind die Menschen, die in einer Gesellschaft eben nicht dem klassischen Bild der Mehrheitsbevölkerung entsprechen und daher mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit Diskriminierungs- und Rassismuserfahrungen machen. Das "andersartig wahrgenommen werden" bezieht sich auf den Unterschied zur Mehrheitsgesellschaft.
Da sehe ich jetzt gerade keinen Widerspruch in meinen Aussagen.


Don-71 schrieb:


> genauso wie der Kolonialismus Bezug, der eigentlich auch nur wirklich auf GB, Spanien, Portugal und die USA einigermaßen anwendbar ist


Kolonialismus - Beteiligte Länder im Überblick
Spätmittelalter: Genua, Venedig,
Klassiche Kolonialmächte: Portugal, Spanien, Vereinigtes Königreich, Frankreich, Niederlande, Dänemark, Deutsches Reich, Italien, Russland, Belgien, Osmanisches Reich, Japan
Halb-Kolonialmächte: Österreich-Ungarn, Schweden, Norwegen, Brandenburg-Preußen, Kurland, Pisa


Don-71 schrieb:


> Um in Europa zu bleiben, haben hauptsächlich "weiße" Minderheiten Diskriminierung und Rassismus erfahren, bis hin zum Holocaust.


Du hast offensichtlich nach wie vor die Definition des Begriffs "Weiß" in diesem Kontext nicht verstanden. Es geht nicht um die Hautfarbe.
Abgesehen davon galten die von Rassismus betroffenen in der Geschichte eben nicht als "klassisch weiß": Iren wurden als "white negro", eine minderwertige Menschenrasse bezeichnet, obwohl sie ja auch eine weiße Hautfabe haben, Osteuropäer galten als Slawen und damit auch als minderwertig und dem klassischen Mitteleuropäer nicht gleichgestellt. Gleiches gilt für Juden. Natürlich hatten sie in der Regel eine weiße Hautfarbe, aber sie waren dem als Ideal geltenden weißen Mitteleuropäer (bzw us-amerikaner) eben nicht gleichgestellt, sie galten als eine andere, minderwertige Rasse.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Genauso wie dieser ganze Kolonialismus Bezug eine absolut einseitige Nordamerika Zentrierung ist, in Europa eigentlich nur nur wirklich auf GB anwendbar.


siehe oben. Ist natürlich sehr bequem, einfach die Kolonialgeschichte Europas auszublenden und dann zu behaupten, alles würde keinen Sinn ergeben


Don-71 schrieb:


> Außerhalb von GB, Spanien und Portugal, gab es in keinem europäischen Land irgendeine nennenswerte Anzahl von Menschen (Bevölkerungsanteil), der jemals am Kolonialismus beteiligt gewesen wäre,


Siehe oben. Über die genauen Bevölkerungsanteile, die aktiv selbst am Kolonialismus mitgearbeitet haben, kann man sicherlich streiten. Da die oben genannten Länder aber alle erhebliche wirtschaftliche Interessen verfolgten und dementsprechend profitierten, ist der Verweis auf Anteile in der europäischen Zivilbevölkerung eine schlechte Ausrede.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Es müssten ja dann auch alle Kurden in der Türkei PoC sein.


Ja. Wie gesagt, ließ dir die Definition von PoC nochmal durch.


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Und schon wieder Hautfarbe. Alter Schwede! Es geht bei PoC *nicht um Hautfarbe* in 1. Linie.


Genau das!
Wie gesagt, man kann diese Definition kritisieren, aber dafür sollte man sie erstmal verstehen...


Don-71 schrieb:


> ist es für mich völlig unverständlich, sich als türkisch oder arabisch stämmig in Deutschland, als PoC zu bezeichnen, mit Verweis auf "weißen" Kolonialismus, Sklaverei und "Alte weiße Männer, wenn der Kulturraum aus dem man stammt, haargenau das gleiche gemacht hat.


Diese Aussage ist aus 3 Gründen schlichtweg falsch:
1.  Dass Menschen aus einem Kulturraum stammen, der in der Geschichte Täter in Bezug auf Rassismus war, entzieht ihnen nicht das Recht, als Opfer von Rassismus darauf aufmerksam zu machen.
2. Es ist eben genau der Sinn der Bezeichnung PoC, in Bezug auf die Gesellschaft zu sein. Wenn arabischstämmige Menschen in Deutschland Rassismus ausgesetzt sind, sind sie PoC.
3. Der Verweis auf Kolonialismus, Sklaverei und "alte weiße männer" ist ein von dir konstruierter Strohmann. PoC sind nicht PoC wegen vergangenenem Rassismus, sondern wegen aktuellem, existierenden Rassismus.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Dummerweise waren Kaukasier selbst Opfer von dieser Theorie weil es eben keine Wissenschaft war sondern Willkür.


Ja die armen weißen Europäer und Amerikaner, die sich selbst eine Pseudowissenschaft ausgedacht haben, um sich selbst als Herrenrasse zu sehen und Sklaverei, Massenmorde, Zwangsarbeit, Unterdrückung etc. zu rechtfertigen. Die weißen sind hier natürlich die eigentlichen Opfer, wie konnte ich das nur übersehen!


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da ich (und alle anderen nicht-Rassisten wohl auch) niemanden als "farbig" oder gar einer anderen Art zugehörig wahrnehme, gibt es aus meiner Perspektive gemäß deiner Definition keine "People of Colour".


Selbstverständlich werden z.B. arabischstämmige Menschen anders wahrgenommen als weiße, das ist ein gesellschaftlicher Fakt. Der Verweis darauf, dass du als Individuum angeblich keine Unterschiede zwischen Menschen verschiedener Kulturkreise siehst, ist dafür irellevant.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gibt es hier noch andere, die diese Definition zum ersten Mal hören? Falls ja würde ich sie für unbrauchbar halten, denn was nützt ein Wort, dessen (vermeintliche) Bedeutung niemand versteht?


Der Begriff stammt ja auch aus dem akademischen Bereich. Wie ich schon mehrfach gesagt habe, kann man sich zurecht darüber streiten, ob er sich für die allgemeine Öffentlichkeit überhaupt eignet. Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass er existiert, wissenschaftlich von manchen verwendet (und von anderen kritisiert) wird und eine bestimmte Bedeutung hat.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und was nützt es, "Schwarz" als Platzhalter für eine x-beliebige diskriminierte Minderheit zu nehmen?


Irgendeinen Begriff braucht man halt, wenn man auf verschiedenen wissenschaftlichen Ebenen über Diskriminierung reden will. Ob dieser konkrete Begriff jetzt sinnvoll ist, oder nicht, ist nochmal eine andere Frage.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sind die jetzt gemäß deiner Definition in Mexico "Weiß", weil Europäer, aber "Schwarz" sobald sie zum arbeiten in die USA fahren und da als angehörige der Latino-Minderheit zählen?


Wie oben bereits gesagt, diese Begriffe sind natürlich abhängig von der Gesellschaft. Wenn du in Mexiko Teil der Mehrheitsgesellschaft bist, hast du einen anderen Status als als Minderheit in den USA.
Das ist übrigens auch nicht "meine" Definition, ich hab mir das ja nicht ausgedacht.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wer versucht wen zu diskriminieren, wenn sich ein Ire und ein Araber in einer balinesischen Bar prügeln? Macht es einen Unterschied, wenn statt mir als Deutschem ein Japaner dazwischen geht?


Es geht bei Weiß/Schwarz/PoC um gesellschaftliche Strukturen. Wenn zwei Individuen sich prügeln, kann das rassistische Gründe haben, muss es aber nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Mai 2021)

sereksim schrieb:


> PoC sind die Menschen, die in einer Gesellschaft eben nicht dem klassischen Bild der Mehrheitsbevölkerung entsprechen und daher mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit Diskriminierungs- und Rassismuserfahrungen machen.


Also bin ich ein PoC
Ich werde wegen meiner Hautfarbe ständig gefragt woher ich komme. 


sereksim schrieb:


> Kolonialgeschicht


Es ging um Kolonialismus in Verbindung mit Sklaverei. 


sereksim schrieb:


> Die weißen sind hier natürlich die eigentlichen Opfer, wie konnte ich das nur übersehen!


Ja natürlich, im Holocaust waren es zum Beispiel die europäischen Juden. 
Und du weißt doch "Wer Jude ist entscheide ich" - Göring 

Dieses PoC Konzept ist ziemlich krude.


----------



## sereksim (16. Mai 2021)

Nur um das nochmal klarzustellen: Ich selbst halte die Begriffe "Weiß"/"Schwarz" für ungeeignet, eben weil sie in der allgemeinen Bevökerung eine absolut klare Definition haben und es nur unnötig kompliziert ist, den Begriffen jetzt eine komplett andere Bedeutung zu geben. Wie sinnvoll das auf einer wissenschaftlichen Ebene ist, weiß ich nicht, ich bin kein Gesellschaftswissenschaftler.
Das heißt aber *nicht, *dass die Probleme, die mit diesen Begriffen beschrieben werden, nicht exisitieren würden. Mehrheiten tendieren dazu, Minderheiten zu Unterdrücken, Menschen haben Vorurteile, Gesellschaften etablieren Machtstrukturen. Diese Strukturen und Tendenzen zu analysieren und zu benennen, damit man dagegen vorgehen kann, ist wichtig. Das ist unabhängig von den konkreten Bezeichnungen.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Also bin ich ein PoC
> Ich werde wegen meiner Hautfarbe ständig gefragt woher ich komme.


Ja.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Es ging um Kolonialismus in Verbindung mit Sklaverei.


Ich werde dir jetzt nicht im Detail alle Verbindungen aller europäischen Länder zur Sklaverei einzeln erläutern.
Kurzfassung, zusätzlich zu den von dir genannten Ländern:
*Frankreich:* Hat Sklavenhandel in den eigenen Kolonien 1848 abgeschafft, war davor wie jede andere Kolonialmacht dran beteiligt
*Niederlande:* Sklaverei und Sklavenhandel bis 1863, Dutch West India Company für Sklavenhandel zwischen Karibik und Südamerika (zusammenarbeit mit Spanien)
*Dänemark:* Sklaverei in Dänisch-Westindien, Sklavenhandel zwischen Westafrika und Zentralamerika bis 1850
*Deutsches Reich:* Unter Wilhelm II wurde die Sklaverei _offiziell_ abgeschafft, trotzdem waren zu dem Zeitpunkt ca 10% der ostafrikanischen Bevölkerung Sklaven, es wurden ca 1000 chinesische Zwangsarbeiter dazugeholt und von der deutschen Besatzung "freigekaufte" Sklaven wurden weiter als Sklaven gehandelt, weil man ihnen ja mit dem Freikauf schon genug "bezahlt" hätte. Das ganze übrigens bis in das 20. Jahrhundert hinein.
*Belgien:* Kongogräuel - Sklaverei, Zwangsarbeit, 8 bis 10 Millionen Tote.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Mai 2021)

sereksim schrieb:


> PoC sind die Menschen, die in einer Gesellschaft eben nicht dem klassischen Bild der Mehrheitsbevölkerung entsprechen und daher mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit Diskriminierungs- und Rassismuserfahrungen machen.



Das ist jetzt die dritte Definition von "PoC", die ich binnen 24 Stunden lese und sie widerspricht beiden vorangehenden.

Ganz ehrlich:
Der hier mehrfach geäußerte Vorwurf, dass ein Gesprächspartner wohl gar nicht wisse, was PoC eigentlich bedeutet, scheint mir auf alle Anwesenden zuzutreffen. Einige verwenden den undefinierten Begriff deswegen nicht, bei anderen bedeutet er je nach Aussprechenden, ggf. sogar je nach Tageszeit/Datum etwas anderes. Da braucht man sich dann übrigens auch nicht wundern, wenn man missverstanden wird:
Der Sinn von Sprache ist es, Informationen zu übermitteln. Deswegen steht in einer Sprache jedes Wort für einen möglichst präzise festgelegten Begriff und wird nur, dann aber immer, genutzt um diesen seinem Gegenüber zu kommunizieren. Ein Wort, dass kein abgrenzbare Begrifflichkeit hat, ist im Rahmen einer Sprache nicht anwendbar. (Und damit auch ungeeignet, ältere Begriffe zu ersetzen.)



> Das "andersartig wahrgenommen werden" bezieht sich auf den Unterschied zur Mehrheitsgesellschaft.
> Da sehe ich jetzt gerade keinen Widerspruch in meinen Aussagen.



In deinem Fall hast du erst gesagt, dass PoC Personen sind, die Rassismuserfahrungen gemacht haben. Jetzt sagst du, dass es Personen sind, die Rassismuserfahrungen machen könnten. Das kein harter Widerspruch, aber zwischen "Opfer von Rassimus" und "durch Rassismus gefärdet" gibt es Unterschied, der spätestens bei z.B. Hilfsangeboten eine Rolle spielt. Deswegen sagt man auf deutsch "Rassimusopfer", wenn man Rassismusopfer meint und "Rassimusgefährdete", wenn man Rassismusgefährdete meint, aber nie "Person of Colour", wenn der gegenüber eins von beiden verstehen soll. Außerdem erfasste deine erste Definition als "andersfarbig" wahrgenommene Menschen, in einem nichtrassistischem Umfeld also niemanden. Und die Mehrheit der Deutschen sieht sich als nichtrassistisch (ob das stimmt wäre ein anderes Thema, aber man kann Sprache nur vom eigenen Erkentnissstand ausgehend verwenden). Deine zweite Definition verweist dagegen auf ein "klassisches Weltbild". Ein eher diffuser, aber mit Sicherheit auf zurückliegende, rassistischere Zeiten verweisender Rahmen. Ein italienischerstämmiger Zuwanderer wäre zum Beispiel nach der "klassischen" deutschen Mehrheitsmeinung der 60er Jahre und somit gemäß Defintion 2 eine Person of Colour, nach deiner ersten, im Heute verankerten Definition wäre er es nicht.

Verwirrender ist aber der Widerspruch zwischen deiner und Ja--sins Definition:
Dir geht es um die Wahrnehmung einer Person, ihm um die Person selbst. Huti in Ruanda erfüllen sein Kriterium, "nicht weiß" zu sein, aber sie erfüllen nicht dein Kriterium, von der (ruandischen) Mehrheitsgesellschaft als "andersfarbig" wahrgenommen zu werden. Ihr meint also andere Menschen, wenn ihr von "People of Colour" sprecht und es für Dritte kaum möglich, den Überblick zu behalten. Und damit seit ihr keine Ausnahme. Egal, wo mir "Person of Colour" begegnet, es scheint immer jemand anderen zu meinen oder gar nur ein austauschbarer Kampfbegriff zu sein. So wie früher Sozialisten für die "Unterdrückten der Welt" auf dir Straße gegangen sind, ohne zu wissen, wer von wem unterdrückt wird, setzt man sich heute für "Persons of Colour" ein. Wer das eigentlich ist und welche Probleme er hat, ist dabei egal und bestenfalls diffus bekannt, aber es klingt hübsch und richtig, mal zu fordern, dass jemand anders (!) etwas für diese "PoC" tut. Und "der andere" aka Politik und restliche Gesellschaft stehen dann da und fassen sich an den Kopf.



> Selbstverständlich werden z.B. arabischstämmige Menschen anders wahrgenommen als weiße, das ist ein gesellschaftlicher Fakt. Der Verweis darauf, dass du als Individuum angeblich keine Unterschiede zwischen Menschen verschiedener Kulturkreise siehst, ist dafür irellevant.



Und wer legt fest, was "fakt" und "relevant" ist? So, wie du es beschreibst, habe ich als Individuum ja gar keine Chance, (m)eine Sprache zu wählen, sondern muss das von jemand anderem machen lassen.



> Der Begriff stammt ja auch aus dem akademischen Bereich. Wie ich schon mehrfach gesagt habe, kann man sich zurecht darüber streiten, ob er sich für die allgemeine Öffentlichkeit überhaupt eignet. Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass er existiert, wissenschaftlich von manchen verwendet (und von anderen kritisiert) wird und eine bestimmte Bedeutung hat.



Wenn wissenschaftliche Begriffe EINE BESTIMMTE Bedeutung haben, eignen sie sich in der Regel auch für die Öffentlichkeit. Manchmal bereitet die Aussprache Probleme, aber im Allgemeinen kommt die Allgemeinheit erstaunlich gut mit Fachbegriffen zu recht, wenn man ihr die Bedeutung erklärt und es tatsächlich Bedarf gibt: RNA. R-Wert. Inzidenz. Aerosol. Schmierinfektion. Alles Fachbegriffe, zu denen 90% des Forums vor 18 Monaten nichts hätten sagen können (obwohl RNA Schulstoff ist) und deren Bedeutung heute 90% des Forums zumindest soweit bekannt ist, wie sie ihren Alltag betrifft. Einige hier werden sich auch noch an Albedo erinnern oder können sagen, was ein Zytokinsturm ist. Aber das sind eben wirklich Fachbegriffe, das heißt sie haben genau eine (Fach-)Bedeutung und keine scheinbare Überschneidung mit bereits etablierten Wörtern ("Weiß" & "Schwarz" wären selbst mit Definition in Unterhaltungen unbrauchbar, da akustisch nicht von weiß und schwarz zu unterscheiden). "People of Colour" hat dagegen gefühlt so viele Bedeutungen, wie es Leute gibt, die es schon benutzen und oben drauf noch wortwörtlich "Farbige", was ""man nicht sagen darf"".

Ist es nicht vollkommen verständlich, dass die Mehrheit so ein Wort nicht in ihren Wortschatz übernehmen kann?



> Irgendeinen Begriff braucht man halt, wenn man auf verschiedenen wissenschaftlichen Ebenen über Diskriminierung reden will. Ob dieser konkrete Begriff jetzt sinnvoll ist, oder nicht, ist nochmal eine andere Frage.



Was spricht denn dagegen, Diskriminierte mit dem Wort "Diskriminierte" zu bezeichnen? Das passt und ist für jeden sogar ohne fachwissenschaftliche Vorkenntnisse verständlich.



> Wie oben bereits gesagt, diese Begriffe sind natürlich abhängig von der Gesellschaft. Wenn du in Mexiko Teil der Mehrheitsgesellschaft bist, hast du einen anderen Status als als Minderheit in den USA.
> Das ist übrigens auch nicht "meine" Definition, ich hab mir das ja nicht ausgedacht.



Hmm. Dann sind diese Begriffe also gar nicht dafür gedacht, über Menschen zu reden, sondern nur in Dikussionen verwendbar, die sich mit einer (vermeintlich) geschlossenen Gesellschaft beschäftigen?
Klingt für mich mal wieder nach einem typischen US-Phänomen: Leute, deren geistiger Horizont wenig mehr als ein Standpunkt ist, haben etwas geprägt, dass nur im US-Kontext Sinn macht, ohne auch nur eine Sekunde darüber nachzudenken, dass die Welt aus mehr als nur der US of A besteht. Und das wäre für sich auch kein Problem, aber irgendwer (die gleichen oder andere) halten die Arbeiten trotz dieser schweren Schwäche für wichtig oder gar vorbildlich und hier wird von einigen sowieso jeder US-Trend unhinterfragt übernommen. 

Passend hierzu ist mir übrigens auch "People of Colour" anfangs vor allem in Verbindung mit US-zentrierter US-Rassismusforschung begegnet, die sich meist in einem abgeschlossen, kaum auf Europa übertragbaren Kontext abspielt. Im Zuge von blm wurde es dann auf einmal auch in Europa immer beliebter, wo es aber außerhalb seines Kontextes auf einmal allesmögliche bedeuten kann. Ähnlich wie bei "Natives". Das ist so ähnlich, wie wenn sich zwei Elektrotechniker über "Drosseln" unterhalten und dann kommt ein Ornithologe hinzu... . Verürzte oder eigentlich unzutreffende Sprache von Fachleuten kann im Gegensatz zu definierten Fachbbegriffen tatsächlich nicht außerhalb des Elfenbeinturms verwendet werden.


sereksim schrieb:


> Nur um das nochmal klarzustellen: Ich selbst halte die Begriffe "Weiß"/"Schwarz" für ungeeignet, eben weil sie in der allgemeinen Bevökerung eine absolut klare Definition haben und es nur unnötig kompliziert ist, den Begriffen jetzt eine komplett andere Bedeutung zu geben. Wie sinnvoll das auf einer wissenschaftlichen Ebene ist, weiß ich nicht, ich bin kein Gesellschaftswissenschaftler.



Letzere haben leider, genauso wie andere Geisteswissenschaften (ich hab da schon einige Debatten mit Politologen geführt..) die schlechte Angewohnheit, bereits vergebene Worte neu als Fachbegriffe definieren zu wollen. Und zwar auch noch jeder Wissenschaftler für sich, sodass ""Fachbegriffe"" bei rauskommen, die zehn verschiedene Bedeutungen haben, von denen die Mehrheit jeweils für genau ein Buch zutreffend ist und der Rest inklarem Widerspruch zur etablierten Verwendung des Wortes steht. Und dann ist man später empört darüber, wenn einen die Gesellschaft nicht ernst nimmt/ignoriert/versteht.
Manchmal glaube ich, die sollten das erste Semester zu den Germanisten gesetzt werden und/oder nur the Meaning of Liff als einziges Lehrbuch abarbeiten, bis sie seine Implikationen verstanden haben.


----------



## Albatros1 (16. Mai 2021)

D


----------



## sereksim (16. Mai 2021)

sereksim schrieb:


> PoC meint Menschengruppen, die in einer Mehrheitsgesellschaft als "coloured" also andersfarbig bzw andersartig wahrgenommen werden und daher u.a. Rassismus erfahren.





Ja---sin schrieb:


> People of Colour ist eine Selbstbezeichnung von Menschen mit Rassismuserfahrung, die nicht als weiß, deutsch und westlich wahrgenommen werden. PoC sind nicht unbedingt Teil der afrikanischen Diaspora, ursprünglich ist der Begriff u.a. zur Solidarisierung mit Schwarzen Menschen entstanden. Schwarz und weiß sind dabei politische Begriffe. Es geht nicht um Hautfarben, sondern um die Benennung von Rassismus und den Machtverhältnissen in einer mehrheitlich weißen Gesellschaft.





sereksim schrieb:


> PoC sind die Menschen, die in einer Gesellschaft eben nicht dem klassischen Bild der Mehrheitsbevölkerung entsprechen und daher mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit Diskriminierungs- und Rassismuserfahrungen machen. Das "andersartig wahrgenommen werden" bezieht sich auf den Unterschied zur Mehrheitsgesellschaft.
> Da sehe ich jetzt gerade keinen Widerspruch in meinen Aussagen.


Die drei "verschiedenen" Definitionen.
Gemeinsamkeiten aller Definitionen:
1. werden als andersartig, nicht klassisch deutsch (-> Bild der Mehrheitsbevölkerung) wahrgenommen
2. Meint Opfer von Rassismus und Machtverhältnissen in der Gesellschaft

Unterschiede: Meine Ungenauigkeit, als ich zum dritten Mal meinte, die Definition irgendwie verständlich umschreiben zu müssen. Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, geht es also um konkrete Rassismuserfahrungen, nicht um potentielle. Mein Fehler.
Den Begriff "coloured" hatte ich aus einer Definition übernommen, die ich woanders gelesen hatte. Dieser eignet sich aber wohl tatsächlich eher für den us-amerikanischen Diskurs und weniger für den deutschen...

@ruyven_macaran hab ich da irgendwas übersehen, deiner Meinung nach? @Ja---sin was denkst du, passt die Definition?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ihr meint also andere Menschen, wenn ihr von "People of Colour" sprecht und es für Dritte kaum möglich, den Überblick zu behalten. Und damit seit ihr keine Ausnahme. Egal, wo mir "Person of Colour" begegnet, es scheint immer jemand anderen zu meinen oder gar nur ein austauschbarer Kampfbegriff zu sein.


Auch wenn ich denke, dass Ja--sin und ich mehr oder weniger das gleiche meinten, hast du insofern recht, als dass der Begriff als Selbstbezeichnung von allen möglichen Menschen, Wissenschaftlern und Aktivisten zum Teil sehr unterschiedlich benutzt wird. Hat vielleicht auch etwas mit der tendenziell sehr verkürzten Art der Kommunikation auf Twitter & Co. zu tun.
Das wird im akademischen Bereich wahrscheinlich nochmal anders behandelt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und wer legt fest, was "fakt" und "relevant" ist? So, wie du es beschreibst, habe ich als Individuum ja gar keine Chance, (m)eine Sprache zu wählen, sondern muss das von jemand anderem machen lassen.


Naja, ein Fakt wird dadurch zum Fakt, dass er belegbar ist. Das als z.B. arabisch wahrgenommene Menschen Opfer von Rassismus sind, ist ein Fakt.


Spoiler: Beleg



Auszug Wikipedia:


> Anhand der von Thilo Sarrazin mit abwertenden Aussagen zu Türken und Arabern in den Jahren 2009 (Interview in _Lettre International_) und 2010 (_Deutschland schafft sich ab_) ausgelösten und teilweise rassistisch geführten Migrationsdebatte zeigten die ICERD-Rüge der Vereinten Nationen und der 5.ECRI-Prüfbericht des Europarates den mangelhaften Schutz vor Diskriminierung und Hassreden in Deutschland auf. Die Bundesregierung versprach eine Untersuchung.[115][116]
> 
> Die Leiterin des Netzwerks „Schule ohne Rassismus – Schule mit Courage“ Sanem Kleff äußerte Mitte März 2018 in einem Interview, dass zwar entsprechende Zahlen im Zusammenhang mit der Ausübung körperlicher Gewalt zurückgingen, verbale Angriffe an deutschen Schulen jedoch massiv zunähmen.[117]
> 
> Der Sozialwissenschaftler Johannes Zuber kam in seiner 2015 veröffentlichten Studie zu dem Schluss, dass der gegenwärtige Rassismus in Deutschland kein Randphänomen darstelle, wie dies Politik und gesellschaftliche Eliten überwiegend behaupteten, sondern wieder ein Bestandteil des Lebensalltags in der deutschen Gesellschaft sei. Die biologistisch-rassistische Ideologie bleibe der theoretische Mittelpunkt abwertender, ausgrenzender sowie diskriminierender Praktiken und Verhaltensweisen. Erschreckend dabei scheinen aus heutiger Perspektive die tiefen Wurzeln, die biologistisch-rassistische sowie partiell nationalsozialistische und eugenische Theoreme in der deutschen Gesellschaft aufweisen.[118]


Alternativ gibt es natürlich auch konkrete Untersuchungen, z.B. über Diskriminierung auf dem Mietmarkt.


Außerdem war das was ich sagen wollte das folgende: Es gibt rassistische Strukturen in der deutschen Gesellschaft, diese werden dadurch nicht weniger existent, dass es auch nicht-rassistische Menschen gibt. Wenn du dich also als nicht-rassistisch wahrnimmst, ist das erstmal gut, ist doch aber für die Debatte über rassistische Strukturen in Deutschland nicht relevant?! Wenn dem so wäre, gäbe es die Diskussion nicht, denn die meisten Menschen halten sich nicht für rassistisch, unabhängig davon, ob sie nicht trotzdem (evtl unbewusst) rassistisch handeln.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ist es nicht vollkommen verständlich, dass die Mehrheit so ein Wort nicht in ihren Wortschatz übernehmen kann?


Ich verlange nicht, dass jeder dieses Wort in seinen Wortschatz mit aufnimmt.  Wie ich schon mehrfach gesagt habe, man kann über die Sinnhaftigkeit von solchen Bezeichnungen respektvoll(!) diskutieren.
Trotzdem muss man sich nicht über Menschen die dies tun erheben, von identitätspolitischer Ideologie faseln und dabei noch einen riesigen Strohmann aufbauen, der im Endeffekt auf dem eigenen Unwissen bezüglich der Geschichte des Kolonialismus basiert. Genau das ist hier aber passiert.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was spricht denn dagegen, Diskriminierte mit dem Wort "Diskriminierte" zu bezeichnen? Das passt und ist für jeden sogar ohne fachwissenschaftliche Vorkenntnisse verständlich.


Ich würde sagen, nichts. Ich spreche aber auch nur für mich selbst. PoC gilt ja als Selbstbezeichnung und auch wenn ich den Begriff eigentlich kaum benutze, obwohl ich es könnte, heißt das ja nicht, dass er nicht für andere vielleicht wichtiger ist, weswegen sie ihn benutzen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmm. Dann sind diese Begriffe also gar nicht dafür gedacht, über Menschen zu reden, sondern nur in Dikussionen verwendbar, die sich mit einer (vermeintlich) geschlossenen Gesellschaft beschäftigen?


Man kann damit auch über Menschen reden, aber eben im Kontext der Gesellschaft, in der sie sich befinden. Hängt wohl sehr vom konkreten Thema/Inhalt ab.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Passend hierzu ist mir übrigens auch "People of Colour" anfangs vor allem in Verbindung mit US-zentrierter US-Rassismusforschung begegnet, die sich meist in einem abgeschlossen, kaum auf Europa übertragbaren Kontext abspielt. Im Zuge von blm wurde es dann auf einmal auch in Europa immer beliebter, wo es aber außerhalb seines Kontextes auf einmal allesmögliche bedeuten kann.


Man sollte hier zwischen den Twitter-Aktivisten und der wissenschaftlichen Forschung unterscheiden. Während erstere gerne einfach Trends aus den USA übernehmen, arbeiten letztere ja konkret am europäischen/deutschen Kontext. Auch hier existieren rassistische Strukturen, es sind nur andere (und in einem anderen Ausmaß) als in den USA.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Letzere haben leider, genauso wie andere Geisteswissenschaften (ich hab da schon einige Debatten mit Politologen geführt..) die schlechte Angewohnheit, bereits vergebene Worte neu als Fachbegriffe definieren zu wollen. Und zwar auch noch jeder Wissenschaftler für sich, sodass ""Fachbegriffe"" bei rauskommen, die zehn verschiedene Bedeutungen haben, von denen die Mehrheit jeweils für genau ein Buch zutreffend ist und der Rest inklarem Widerspruch zur etablierten Verwendung des Wortes steht. Und dann ist man später empört darüber, wenn einen die Gesellschaft nicht ernst nimmt/ignoriert/versteht.


Ja, das ist wohl ein generelles Problem der Wissenschaftskommunikation.


Albatros1 schrieb:


> Das Problem fängt schon an, englische Begriffe zu benutzen die im Deutschen oft eine andere Bedeutung haben. Höre ich auch immer wieder von US-Amerikanern.
> Um klarer zu sehen wäre eine Trennung von Judentum, dem Glauben und einem Israeli zu machen.
> [...]


Den Zusammenhang zwischen englischen vs deutschen Begriffen, der Position von US-Amerikanern zu Anglizismen(?) und den Zusammenhängen von Judentum und dem israelischen Staat sehe ich jetzt nicht wirklich, diese Themen würden hier aber auch unnötigerweise nochmal ein ganz anderes Fass aufmachen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (16. Mai 2021)

sereksim schrieb:


> Die drei "verschiedenen" Definitionen.
> Gemeinsamkeiten aller Definitionen:
> 1. werden als andersartig, nicht klassisch deutsch (-> Bild der Mehrheitsbevölkerung) wahrgenommen
> 2. Meint Opfer von Rassismus und Machtverhältnissen in der Gesellschaft
> ...


People of Colour ist ein Sammelbegriff für all die Gruppen in Deutschland, die direkt oder indirekt Rassismus-Erfahrungen gemacht haben.


sereksim schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, nichts. Ich spreche aber auch nur für mich selbst. PoC gilt ja als Selbstbezeichnung und auch wenn ich den Begriff eigentlich kaum benutze, obwohl ich es könnte, heißt das ja nicht, dass er nicht für andere vielleicht wichtiger ist, weswegen sie ihn benutzen.


Ich benutze ihn für mich auch nicht im Alltag, sehe mich aber darunter, nach obiger Definition.


sereksim schrieb:


> Den Zusammenhang zwischen englischen vs deutschen Begriffen, der Position von US-Amerikanern zu Anglizismen(?) und den Zusammenhängen von Judentum und dem israelischen Staat sehe ich jetzt nicht wirklich, diese Themen würden hier aber auch unnötigerweise nochmal ein ganz anderes Fass aufmachen.


Ich glaube, dass Albatros1 diesen Thread hier, mit dem Israel-Thread verwechselt hat


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Mai 2021)

sereksim schrieb:


> Die drei "verschiedenen" Definitionen.
> Gemeinsamkeiten aller Definitionen:
> 1. werden als andersartig, nicht klassisch deutsch (-> Bild der Mehrheitsbevölkerung) wahrgenommen
> 2. Meint Opfer von Rassismus und Machtverhältnissen in der Gesellschaft
> ...



Das musst du wissen, was du mit dem Wort meinen willst . Rein formell wird es in der Praxis natürlich unterschiedliche Auffassungen geben, was "klassisch deutsch"/"Bild der Mehrheitsbevölkerung" ist. Da werden die versammelten Feuilletonleser sicherlich eine andere Aufassung von der vorherrschenden Meindung in "ihrem" Deutschland haben, als "Wir sind das Volk"-AfDler. Aber das hat man natürlich immer, dass sich ein Begriff auf anderen Abstützt und außerhalb der Naturwissenschaften wird das immer leicht instabil, für die Verwendung hier im Forum sollte es reichen. Gegenüber einer breiten Öffentlichkeit (z.B. "es muss mehr für PoC getan werden") ist der Begriff aber meiner Meinung nach so ebensowenig geeignet, wie für Vorwürfe gegenüber Einzelpersonen, da man eigentlich immer erst vorher deren Wissensstand über Diskriminierungen bestimmter Bevölkerungsgruppen erfragen müsste, ehe man sich seien kann, dass der Gegenüber dieses als "Person of Colour" wahrnimmt.

Was mir ganz allgemein noch nicht klar ist: In welchem Kontext bringt einem der Begriff "Person of Colour" gegenüber zum Beispiel "Rassismusopfer" weiter? Jedes Rassismusopfer erfüllt Punkt 2. der Definition und da es Rassismus nur gegen Leute gibt, die als "anders" wahrgenommen werden, auch Punkt 1. Soweit ich es verstehe, ist also jedes "Rassismusopfer" auch eine "Person of Colour" und jede "Person of Colour" ist auch ein "Rassismusopfer", solange alle in der Diskussion angesprochenen Personen einigermaßen gut informiert sind. Einen Unterschied zwischen beiden Begriffen ergibt sich erst, wenn jemand ein Diskriminierungsopfer nicht als solches erkennt, weil er um die Diskriminierung nicht weiß. Dann ist es immer noch objektiv ein "Diskriminierungsopfer", aber aus seiner Sicht ist es mangels Wahrnehmung keine "Person of Colour". Das ist aber wirklich ein sehr spitzfindiger Unterschied und in einer objektiven Diskussion über Rassismus und Gesellschaft sollte es im Zweifelsfall immer um "Rassismusopfer" gehen. Mit davon abgegrenzten "Persons of Colour", also Wahrnehmungsaspekten, sollte man sich nur auseinandersetzen, wenn man eine psychologische Diskussion über das Weltbild einzelner, vor allem das von unbewusst rassistisch Handelnden führt.


Was übrigens alle bislang hier genutzten Definition gemeinsam habe: Als Ersatzwort für N3g3r ist PoC gemäß dieser Definition absolut ungeeignet. Die Schnittmenge zwischen beiden Begriffen ist sogar ziemlich klein.



> Auch wenn ich denke, dass Ja--sin und ich mehr oder weniger das gleiche meinten, hast du insofern recht, als dass der Begriff als Selbstbezeichnung von allen möglichen Menschen, Wissenschaftlern und Aktivisten zum Teil sehr unterschiedlich benutzt wird. Hat vielleicht auch etwas mit der tendenziell sehr verkürzten Art der Kommunikation auf Twitter & Co. zu tun.
> Das wird im akademischen Bereich wahrscheinlich nochmal anders behandelt.



Möglich. Für kontroverse Diskussionen reicht es jedenfalls nicht, "mehr oder minder" das Gleiche zu meinen (ihr habt ganz sicher große Überlappungen), da geht es um oft exakte Grenzen. Schließlich ist es normalerweise der erste Schritt einer Kontoverse, Gemeinsamkeiten und Differenzen auszuloten: Wo bin ich mir dem Gegenüber schon einer Meinung und wo Widersprechen wir uns. In Schritt 2 differenziert man dann aus, wieso man verschiedener Meinung ist. Aber Schritt 1 ist ja schon vollkommen unmöglich, wenn man wegen sprachlicher Ungeauigkeiten nur eine grobe Ahnung hat, was die Meinung des Gegenübers eigentlich besagt. Das ist beinahe eine noch schlimmere Sprachbarriere wie zwischen einem Muttersprachler und jemandem mit mäßigen Fremdsprachenkenntnissen. Bei so einer Paarung ist wenigstens beiden klar, wenn etwas nicht verstanden ist. Aber wenn ein Wort von verschiedenen Leuten deutlich unterschiedlich gebraucht wird, bleiben große Verständissprobleme und gar Missverständniss leicht unbemerkt. Außerhalb dieses Forums sind mir zum Beispiel Verwendungen von PoC geläufig, die alle Personen nicht kaukasischer Herkunft umfassen, auch die die in ihren Heimatländern leben und deswegen keinerlei Diskriminierung ausgesetzt sind. Gleiches Wort, ganz anderer Inhalt.



> Außerdem war das was ich sagen wollte das folgende: Es gibt rassistische Strukturen in der deutschen Gesellschaft, diese werden dadurch nicht weniger existent, dass es auch nicht-rassistische Menschen gibt. Wenn du dich also als nicht-rassistisch wahrnimmst, ist das erstmal gut, ist doch aber für die Debatte über rassistische Strukturen in Deutschland nicht relevant?! Wenn dem so wäre, gäbe es die Diskussion nicht, denn die meisten Menschen halten sich nicht für rassistisch, unabhängig davon, ob sie nicht trotzdem (evtl unbewusst) rassistisch handeln.



Objektiv hast du recht, aber für Debatte macht es einen großen Unterschied: Oft diskutiert man ja eher darüber, ob es eine Form von Diskriminierung überhaupt gibt, ob sie rassistisch ist, etc.. Für einen allwissenden Beobachter wäre Rassismus zwar ein Fakt, aber für alle anderen ist er oft eine Wahrnehmungsfrage. Erst wenn sich alle Diskussionsteilnehmer einig wären, wer wann wie wo vom wem rassistisch diskriminiert wurde, erst dann hätten die Diskussionsteilnehmer einen Konsens, wer alles "People of Colour" ist. Aber das wäre doch das im Prinzip das Ende der Diskussion und die Frage ist, wie man sich auf dem Weg dahin ausdrückt? Nur ein knallharter Nazi würde sich hinstellen und sagen "Jo, der wird voll diskriminiert. Geil." Mit dem braucht dann aber auch nicht mehr diskutieren.

Hier zum Beispiel ging es darum, ob jemand, sagen wir ein Khoisan [in Deutschland] diskriminiert wird, wenn jemand das Wort "N3g3rschwanz" allgemein (nicht in Bezug auf ihn) in den Mund nimmt und ob man deswegen dieses Wort allgemein bannen sollte, damit niemand diskriminiert wird. Für jemanden, der abstreitet, dass der Gebrauch dieses Wortes eine diskriminierende Wirkung hat, liegt keine Diskriminierung vor und der Khoisan wäre aus seiner Sicht KEINE Person of colour, da er eben nicht diskriminiert wird. Wenn jetzt die Gegenseite folgende Äußerung macht "Natürlich ist das Diskriminierung, du alter weißer Mann hast einfach keine Ahnung um die Lebensumstände von Person of Colour", dann ist das ein Oxymoron, dass garantiert in den falschen Hals wandert:
- Der Gegenüber nimmt an, dass es bislang gar nicht um Person of Colour geht, also ist die Replik für ihn ein Themenwechsel => Auf seine [arschgeilüberlegenen] Argumente zum Thema wird (vermeintlich) gar nicht eingegangen. Er fühlt sich ignoriert
- Das "neu" angesprochene Thema Person of Colour steltl umgekehrt aus seiner Sicht einen whataboutism dar. Die Gegenseite ignoriert ihn nicht nur, sie springt auch noch zu einem Thema, bei dem sie automatisch richtig liegt (er selbst ist ja auch der Meinung, dass diejenigen, die ER als PoC wahrnimmt, diskriminiert werden) und verwendet dieses nicht-Argument gegen ihn. Er fühlt sich verarscht.
- Gekoppelt wird dieser "Themenwechsel" mit dem Vorwurf, keine Ahnung zu haben. Dabei hat er (seiner Meinung nach) noch gar nichts zu PoC gesagt, die Gegenseite kann also gar nicht über sein Wissen oder Unwissen bescheid wissen, sondern spricht es ihm pauschal ab. Er fühlt sich beleidigt.

Ich denke, jeder kann sich vorstellen, wie so eine Diskussion weitergehen wird, wenn sich der gegenüber ignoriert, verarscht und beleidigt fühlt, weil ein Wort verwendet wurde, bei dem er unmöglich die Bedeutung hören konnte, die sein Gegenüber eigentlich zum Ausdruck bringen wollte. Und selbst wenn durch schieres Glück beide Seiten noch einmal zusammenfinden, ist die nächste Eskalationsstufe ja schon vorbereitet: Dadurch dass eine Seite auf die Bezeichnung des besprochenen Khoisan als "Person of Colour" besteht, verlangt sie im Prinzip dass dessen Diskriminierung als Fakt anerkannt wird, dabei war ja genau diese strittig. Damit kommuniziert man also gleichzeitig eine Dikussionsverweigerung und beansprucht auch noch die Deutungshoheit über etwas, was eigentlich noch zu beurteilen wäre. Ignoriert, verarscht beleidigt, nicht der Diskussion würdig befunden und dann auch noch das Recht abgestritten, überhaupt etwas selbst beurteilen zu dürfen/können - selbst wenn jemand sein Gegenüber vor der Diskussion nicht als überhebliches Arschloch empfunden hätte, dass als Denkpolizei auftritt und einem den Mund verbietet, wie das bei zwangsläufig zwischen "links" und "rechts" geführten Rassimsdiskussionen der Fall ist: Spätestens nach diesem Wortwechsel von nur 2-3 Aussagen wäre es der Fall.



> Ich würde sagen, nichts. Ich spreche aber auch nur für mich selbst. PoC gilt ja als Selbstbezeichnung und auch wenn ich den Begriff eigentlich kaum benutze, obwohl ich es könnte, heißt das ja nicht, dass er nicht für andere vielleicht wichtiger ist, weswegen sie ihn benutzen.



Das mit der Selbstbezeichnung wurde hier schon mehrfach angesprochen, macht die Angelegenheit aber noch problematischer, oder? Wenn man nicht gerade offiziell ernannter Vertreter einer Gruppe von Menschen ist, kann man ja eigentlich nur für sich selbst sprechen. Dieses lyrisch ich durch "Persons of Colour" als eine Gruppe darzustellen, gibt dem gesagten eigentlich nur eine Nuance: Selbstüberhöhung. Das wirkt dann ähnlich, wie der AfDler, der einem erklärt, was "wir" in Deutschland so alles nicht haben wollen/dulden/was "wir" machen/als gut befinden/wie "wir" etwas handhaben/etc.. Wo man sich dann auch jedesmal fragt, ob dieses Arschloch, mit dem niemand der mehr als 3 Hirnzellen hat, eine gemeinsame Gruppe bilden will, die ganze zeit mit "wir" den plural majestatis benutzt oder ob er tatsächlich dem Wahn anhängt, für mehrere zu sprechen. Genau dieser Eindruck entsteht bei mir, wenn jemand, der spezifische Repressionserfahrungen aufweist, sich anmaßt eine Gruppe mit allenmöglichen "Persons of Colour" zu bilden, ohne diese jemals gefragt zu haben. (Oder auch nur ein objektiver Beurteiler seiner eigenen Erfahrungen zu sein. Wenn z.B. einer beim Bewergungsgespräch den klassischen Gangsta-Chauvi gegenüber der Sekretärin hat raushängen lassen und den Job nicht bekommt, wird er sich vermutlich auch als diskriminierte "Person of Colour" fühlen. Dabei ist er eigentlich Sexist und gehört garantiert nicht zur gleichen Gruppe wie eine Frau, die wegen ihrem türkischen Nachnamen erst gar nicht zum Gespräch eingeladen wurde.)



> Man sollte hier zwischen den Twitter-Aktivisten und der wissenschaftlichen Forschung unterscheiden. Während erstere gerne einfach Trends aus den USA übernehmen, arbeiten letztere ja konkret am europäischen/deutschen Kontext. Auch hier existieren rassistische Strukturen, es sind nur andere (und in einem anderen Ausmaß) als in den USA.



Existieren und sollte man. Leider wird es verdammt unübersichtlich, jedesmal zu überprüfen ob jemand tatsächlich aus dem hiesigen Kontext spricht oder etwas zu Unrecht übernommen hat. Im Prinzip muss man da jedesmal den vollen Rechercheaufwand selbst bringen - oder man ignoriert Leute gleich ganz, wenn sie mit außerhalb des US-Kontextes nur schlecht anwendbaren Begriffen um sich schmeißen, in der Annahme, dass ihr Inhalt genauso unbrauchbar ist.



> Ja, das ist wohl ein generelles Problem der Wissenschaftskommunikation.



Mir ist es bislang nur im Kontext mit Geisteswissenschaften begegnet. Wenn Juristen Fachsprache auspacken, scheitert man (nach 5 Minuten ) daran, die Grammatik des ersten Satzes im Kopf zu sortieren. Wenn Wirtschaftswissenschaftler loslegen, kriegt man meistens das Kotzen vor soviel Menschenverachtung, versteht aber ebenfalls jedes Wort. Bei Mediziner und Chemikern kriegt man die langen Ketten kurioser Silben nicht schnell genug verdaut, bei Physikern wäre man schon froh, wenn sie Silben statt Rechenzeichen benutzen würden und bei Geowissenschaftlern und Biologen fehlen einem schlicht die Grundlagen, um die für sich sehr sinnvoll und verständlich klingenden Sätze richtig einordnen zu können. Aber immer sortieren sich die Fachbegriff entweder in "Jo, verstanden" oder "Häh? Das Wort habe ich noch nie gehört. Bitte erklären." Nur bei Geisteswissenschaftlern steht man da und denkt, man hätte etwas verstanden, weil das Fachschinesisch wie normale Sprache klang, dabei hat man vor allem missverstanden.
Und ebenfalls Geisteswissenschaften-exklusiv scheint mir zu sein, dass einem das nicht nur als Laien so geht. Wenn man einem Soziologen einen Textauszug von einem Soziologen unter die Nase hält, mit Bitte um Erklärung, will der entweder drei Tage den Kontext recherchieren, oder sagt einem was SEINER Meinung nach die Aussage müsste, liefert aber (wenn er ehrlich ist) auch gleich noch drei alternative Lesarten mit. Vielleicht ist Geschichte deswegen so ein beliebtes Nebenfach für Geisteswissenschaftler, weil die auch im Hauptfach archäoglische Quellenanalyse betreiben müssen, um die aktuellen Veröffentlichungen ihrer eigenen Zunft zu verstehen  .


----------



## Opprobrium (17. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es ist eine Herabsetzung seiner Stellung.
> Genau so wie alles was mit Quote... anfängt


Sicherlich ist es eine Herabsetzung, aber rassistisch ist es nicht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. Mai 2021)

Opprobrium schrieb:


> Sicherlich ist es eine Herabsetzung, aber rassistisch ist es nicht.


-ismen beinhalten oft (nicht immer!) per Definition Herabsetzungen. Bei Sexismus wird das Geschlecht herabgesetzt, bei Nationalismus andere Nationen, bei Fanatismus sind es andere Meinungen, bei Kulturalismus andere Kulturen, und bei Rassismus die andere Hautfarbe/Ethnie.

Und wie ich es verstanden habe im Interview mit Lanz, empfand Aogo es nicht per se rassistisch. Er empfand es beleidigend, dass Lehmann damit meinen könnte, dass Aogo nicht aufgrund seiner Fähigkeiten seinen Job bekommen habe, sondern nur um eine Quote zu erfüllen. Aogo hat sich selber als Person herabgesetzt gefühlt und nicht aufgrund seiner Hautfarbe.


----------



## Opprobrium (17. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Und wie ich es verstanden habe im Interview mit Lanz, empfand Aogo es nicht per se rassistisch. Er empfand es beleidigend, dass Lehmann damit meinen könnte, dass Aogo nicht aufgrund seiner Fähigkeiten seinen Job bekommen habe, sondern nur um eine Quote zu erfüllen. Aogo hat sich selber als Person herabgesetzt gefühlt und nicht aufgrund seiner Hautfarbe.


Na dann ein Grund mehr das mit Lehmann persönlich zu klären und es nicht öffentlich zu machen.
Immerhin kann diese Frage auch aus einem Kontext mit dem Sky Mitarbeiter entstanden sein.
Wenn ich das gemacht hätte, würde ich mir jedenfalls lange Vorwürfe machen, jemanden wegen einer ungeschickten privaten Äußerung die Karriere zerstört zu haben.


----------



## Mahoy (17. Mai 2021)

Opprobrium schrieb:


> Na dann ein Grund mehr das mit Lehmann persönlich zu klären und es nicht öffentlich zu machen.


Lehmann hatte ebenfalls nicht vor, etwas mit Aogo persönlich zu klären. Letzterer erhielt die Nachricht nur versehentlich und musste daraus natürlich den Eindruck gewinnen, er würde von Lehmann hinterrücks gegen ihn gewühlt.

Angesichts dessen fühlen sich die wenigsten Menschen bemüßigt, ausgerechnet diese Person zu schonen.


----------



## Opprobrium (17. Mai 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Lehmann hatte ebenfalls nicht vor, etwas mit Aogo persönlich zu klären.


Woher möchtest du das bitte wissen? Am nächsten Tag hätte er sich entschuldigt und alles wäre gegessen gewesen.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Letzterer erhielt die Nachricht nur versehentlich und musste daraus natürlich den Eindruck gewinnen, er würde von Lehmann hinterrücks gegen ihn gewühlt.


Nicht unbedingt, Lehmann könnte auch mit SKY diskutiert haben, welche Kommentatoren und Experten sie aus welchen Gründen angestellt haben. Und dann diese Frage gestellt haben.


----------



## Mahoy (17. Mai 2021)

Opprobrium schrieb:


> Woher möchtest du das bitte wissen? Am nächsten Tag hätte er sich entschuldigt und alles wäre gegessen gewesen.


Wenn ich wissen will, ob jemand womöglich ein "Quotenschwarzer" ist, frage ich erst einmal alle Anderen, statt den Betreffenden selbst, ob er sich als einen solchen sieht?



Opprobrium schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt, Lehmann könnte auch mit SKY diskutiert haben, welche Kommentatoren und Experten sie aus welchen Gründen angestellt haben. Und dann diese Frage gestellt haben.


Der Originaltext lautete "Ist Dennis eigentlich euer Quotenschwarzer? ".

Wie kann Herr Lehmann diesen Anstellungshintergrund vermuten, ohne im selben Atemzug in Frage zu stellen oder sogar auszuschließen, dass Aogo aufgrund seiner Kompetenz als Kommentator verpflichtet wurde? Damit würde sich schließlich die Frage erübrigen.


----------



## Opprobrium (18. Mai 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn ich wissen will, ob jemand womöglich ein "Quotenschwarzer" ist, frage ich erst einmal alle Anderen, statt den Betreffenden selbst, ob er sich als einen solchen sieht?


Die Nachricht wurde versehentlich abgeschickt, hast du das nicht mitbekommen.
Den Originaltext kennen wir, aber nicht den context und damit ists ganz einfach.
Aogo sollte sich bei Lehmann entschuldigen, das ganze öffentlich zu machen.


----------



## Mahoy (19. Mai 2021)

Opprobrium schrieb:


> Die Nachricht wurde versehentlich abgeschickt, hast du das nicht mitbekommen.


Nein, sie wurde absichtlich abgeschickt. Es hat sie lediglich auch Aogo _versehentlich erhalten_.

Und selbst wenn nicht, hat sich die Nachricht immer noch nicht selbst verfasst, nicht wahr? 
Von irgend jemanden wollte Lehmann wissen, ob Aogo ihr "Quotenschwarzer" ist, und zwar nicht von Aogo selbst.
Sprich, gegenüber irgend jemanden hat er diese Deutung in den Raum gestellt.



Opprobrium schrieb:


> Den Originaltext kennen wir, aber nicht den context und damit ists ganz einfach.


Nun, dann formuliere bitte einen plausiblen Kontext, in dem Lehmann er diese Frage hätte stellen können/wollen, ohne mindestens Aogos Kompetenz in Frage zu stellen.

Ein Beispiel: Könnte ich herumfragen, ob du der "Quotendepp" bist und später glaubhaft behaupten, dass ich dich nicht für einen Quotendepp halte, sondern nur mal aus ganz müßigem Interesse wissen wollte, ob jemand anders das so vielleicht so sieht? Du würdest dich nicht fragen, was ich von dir halte, wenn ich so etwas erfrage? Oder wenigstens, was ich damit bezwecken könnte?



Opprobrium schrieb:


> Aogo sollte sich bei Lehmann entschuldigen, das ganze öffentlich zu machen.


Soweit kommt's noch.

Nein, so wie es jetzt ist, ist es - sofern aufrichtig und nicht nur aus Geschäftsrücksichten geschehen - am besten.
Lehmann hat Aogo angegriffen, Aogo hat zurückgeschlagen und beide haben gemerkt, wo es hinführt, wenn erwachsene Menschen Dinge nicht unter sich klären. Wofür sich die beiden unter sich gegenseitig entschuldigt oder nicht entschuldigt haben, wissen wir nicht, aber eine einseitige öffentliche Entschuldigung Aogos würde eine komplett falsche Gewichtung erzeugen, da der erste Hieb - so beabsichtigt oder nicht - von Lehmann ausging.


----------



## Opprobrium (19. Mai 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Von irgend jemanden wollte Lehmann wissen, ob Aogo ihr "Quotenschwarzer" ist, und zwar nicht von Aogo selbst.


Und damit hat er bestimmt nicht die Öffentlichkeit gefragt.
Die Frage kann auch als Scherz intendiert sein, was Aogos petzen immer noch nicht besser macht.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Nun, dann formuliere bitte einen plausiblen Kontext, in dem Lehmann er diese Frage hätte stellen können/wollen, ohne mindestens Aogos Kompetenz in Frage zu stellen.


Der kann doch die Kompetenz von Aogo in Frage stellen wie er möchte, das ist ganz  und gar seine Sache.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Soweit kommt's noch.


Ja, so seh ich das. Mein Eindruck ist du kommst mit meiner Meinung nicht zurecht.
In der Konsequenz hat Aogos Handeln es in die Öffentlichkeit zu bringen Lehmanns und vor allem seine Reputation beschmutzt. So etwas klärt man intern und dann wenn Lehmann sich nicht entschuldigt kann man es öffentlich machen.


----------



## Albatros1 (19. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> -ismen beinhalten oft (nicht immer!) per Definition Herabsetzungen. Bei Sexismus wird das Geschlecht herabgesetzt, bei Nationalismus andere Nationen, bei Fanatismus sind es andere Meinungen, bei Kulturalismus andere Kulturen, und bei Rassismus die andere Hautfarbe/Ethnie.
> 
> Und wie ich es verstanden habe im Interview mit Lanz, empfand Aogo es nicht per se rassistisch. Er empfand es beleidigend, dass Lehmann damit meinen könnte, dass Aogo nicht aufgrund seiner Fähigkeiten seinen Job bekommen habe, sondern nur um eine Quote zu erfüllen. Aogo hat sich selber als Person herabgesetzt gefühlt und nicht aufgrund seiner Hautfarbe.


S


----------



## Mahoy (22. Mai 2021)

Opprobrium schrieb:


> Und damit hat er bestimmt nicht die Öffentlichkeit gefragt.


Ah, Hinterfotzigkeit ist weniger schlimm als Öffentlichkeit. Gut, dass wir darüber geredet haben ...



Opprobrium schrieb:


> Die Frage kann auch als Scherz intendiert sein, was Aogos petzen immer noch nicht besser macht.


Wieso petzen? Wenn es nur ein Scherz war, wollte Aogo doch nur die Öffentlichkeit daran, teilhaben lassen, was für ein total witziger Scherzkeks der Lehmann ist. Er kann doch nichts dafür, dass so viele Leute so spaßbefreit sind. 




Opprobrium schrieb:


> Der kann doch die Kompetenz von Aogo in Frage stellen wie er möchte, das ist ganz  und gar seine Sache.


Er hat sie mit seiner Nachricht zur Sache Dritter gemacht. Egal, an wen sie letztendlich gehen sollte.

Wie groß die Öffentlichkeit zu sein hat, in der man eine Ansicht behandelt, wird nicht einseitig entschieden.



Opprobrium schrieb:


> Ja, so seh ich das. Mein Eindruck ist du kommst mit meiner Meinung nicht zurecht.


Ich teile deine Meinung nicht und habe den Eindruck, damit kommst du nicht zurecht. Und nun?



Opprobrium schrieb:


> In der Konsequenz hat Aogos Handeln es in die Öffentlichkeit zu bringen Lehmanns und vor allem seine Reputation beschmutzt.


Lehmann wäre also kein Armleuchter, wenn nicht so viele Leute wüssten, dass er einer ist?



Opprobrium schrieb:


> So etwas klärt man intern und dann wenn Lehmann sich nicht entschuldigt kann man es öffentlich machen.


Womit wir wieder bei der Frage sind, warum nicht Lehmann seine Vorbehalte intern mit Aogo geklärt hat.

Wer sich initial für Arschigkeit entscheidet, hat keine absolute Kontrolle mehr darüber, wie arschig es wird. Das ist die eigentliche Lektion aus der Geschichte.


----------



## Don-71 (22. Mai 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wer sich initial für Arschigkeit entscheidet, hat keine absolute Kontrolle mehr darüber, wie arschig es wird. Das ist die eigentliche Lektion aus der Geschichte


Die hat, wie man sehr schön sehen kann, Aogo aber auch nicht mehr, dem das Ganze auch mehr geschadet als genutzt hat. Genauso ist fraglich, ob er dadurch mehr Freunde gewonnen hat, oder eher das Gegenteil. Ob er das gleiche nochmal machen würde, nach der ganzen Geschichte halte ich für zweifelhaft.
Das du gerade dem öffentlichen Pranger das Wort redest ist mir ziemlich unverständlich, denn die Geschichte hat doch eindeutig gezeigt, das die wahren Nutznießer dieser Sache, die Medien und ein geiler Internet Mob (in beide Richtungen) ist, beide Protagonisten haben dadurch nur verloren.

Ich spreche nicht ab, das Lehmann seine Behandlung verdient hat, sein Verhalten war mehr als idiotisch, trotzdem wurde mir noch beigebracht, zu versuchen solche Sachen ersteinmal Privat zu klären und beizulegen, erst wenn das scheitert und man auf Uneinsichtigkeit stößt, kann man immer noch in die Öffentlichkeit gehen oder "petzen".
Und das hat weder etwas mit Alter, Hautfarbe oder Geschlecht zu tun, sondern war ein grundlegeneder Leitfaden meiner Erziehung. Weder meine Eltern, Lehrer noch Trainer haben ein solches Verhalten goutiert, wenn es andere Möglichkeiten und Lösungen gegeben hat.


----------



## Kelemvor (22. Mai 2021)

Privat klären? sehe ich nicht so. Wer weiß wie lange Lehmann schon gegen ihn und andere hetzt? 
Dumm gelaufen das er diesmal seine Gruppeneinstellung beim abschicken nicht bedacht hat.


----------



## Mahoy (22. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die hat, wie man sehr schön sehen kann, Aogo aber auch nicht mehr, dem das Ganze auch mehr geschadet als genutzt hat.


Die ideale Lösung habe ich ja weiter oben schon beschrieben. Ebenso, dass Menschen, die sich gerade extrem angepisst fühlen, zumeist nicht lange genug überlegen, um die ideale Lösung zu finden.
Kurz gesagt: Aogo hat bemerkt, das Lehmann heimlich nach ihm getreten hat und hat mit aller Kraft  zurückgetreten - und zwar dahin, wo er meinte, dass es Lehmann ebenso weh tun wird.

Das ist nicht optimal. Jedoch ist es für mich _menschlich_ nachvollziehbarer, wenn jemand stark auf emotionale Verletzungen reagiert, als wenn jemand mit mehr Lebens-, Berufs- und Medienerfahrung hintenrum gegen einen jüngeren Kollegen wühlt, statt offen und ehrlich zu sagen, dass er ihn (noch) nicht für befähigt hält.

Im Endeffekt hat der Schlagabtausch beiden sehr geschadet, aber den ersten Schlag hat nun einmal Lehmann geführt.
Das ist nicht wegdiskutierbar.


----------



## Opprobrium (22. Mai 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Womit wir wieder bei der Frage sind, warum nicht Lehmann seine Vorbehalte intern mit Aogo geklärt hat.


Irgendwie drehste dich im Kreis. Kann man unterschiedlich bewerten und ich sehs eben anders als du.


----------



## Mahoy (24. Mai 2021)

Opprobrium schrieb:


> Irgendwie drehste dich im Kreis. Kann man unterschiedlich bewerten und ich sehs eben anders als du.


_Wir_ drehen uns im Kreis, mein Bester. 

Du hast deine Meinung geäußert und ich daraufhin meine abweichende. Dabei hättest du es belassen können, statt meine Sicht in Frage zu stellen. Also gib' bitte nicht mur die Schuld, wenn du von einem Disput genervt bist, den du losgetreten hast.

Genau so geht's übrigens dem Herrn Lehmann.


----------



## Opprobrium (24. Mai 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Du hast deine Meinung geäußert und ich daraufhin meine abweichende.


Siehst du und das war es dann auch schon.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Dabei hättest du es belassen können, statt meine Sicht in Frage zu stellen.


Andersrum, du hast meine Sicht in Frage gestellt und Aogo verteidigt das in die Öffentlichkeit zu ziehen.
Ich finde so etwas macht man nicht, bevor man das mit Lehmann bespricht.
Und das aus dem einfachen Grund, weil nicht klar ist, wie es intendiert ist.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Also gib' bitte nicht mur die Schuld, wenn du von einem Disput genervt bist, den du losgetreten hast.


Und wieder drehst du dich im Kreis, versuchst  es auf die persönliche Ebene zu bringen.
Es nervt dich so, dass du nachtrittst. 
So viele Menschen da draußen die mit anderen Meinungen nicht zurecht kommen.
Aber das vermeintliche Opfer hat sich dann später selbst mit Vergasen gecancelt, lehrreich.


Kelemvor schrieb:


> Privat klären? sehe ich nicht so. Wer weiß wie lange Lehmann schon gegen ihn und andere hetzt?


Ja, weiß eben keiner, stimmt.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Mai 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Nun, dann formuliere bitte einen plausiblen Kontext, in dem Lehmann er diese Frage hätte stellen können/wollen, ohne mindestens Aogos Kompetenz in Frage zu stellen.


Möglich wäre:
"Wir haben Aogo eingestellt, damit unser Team bunter wird"


Mahoy schrieb:


> beide haben gemerkt, wo es hinführt, wenn erwachsene Menschen Dinge nicht unter sich klären.


Eben


----------



## Sparanus (3. September 2021)

Ich habe noch ein Beispiel für Cancel Culture gefunden

Cancelt die CDU einfach einen Kanzler den sie mal gestellt hat?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle:








						Home Sweet Germany #1 | Herzlich Willkommen zur #homesweetgermany - unsere Social Media Show zur Bundestagswahl. Zu Gast in der ersten Folge ist Wiebke Winter, die jüngste... | By CDU | Facebook
					

112.539 views, 205 likes, 3 loves, 178 comments, 16 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from CDU: Herzlich Willkommen zur #homesweetgermany - unsere Social Media Show zur Bundestagswahl. Zu Gast in der...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## hoffgang (3. September 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich habe noch ein Beispiel für Cancel Culture gefunden
> 
> Cancelt die CDU einfach einen Kanzler den sie mal gestellt hat?



Das muss dieser gesellschaftliche Linksrutsch sein...


----------



## seahawk (25. Juli 2022)

Sehr guter Artikel zum Thema Rassismus und warum weiße Menschen noch einen langen Weg haben ihr rassistisches Alltagsverhalten zu überwinden. 









						„Darf ich das überhaupt?“ – Um Rassismus zu überwinden, müssen Weiße rassismuskritisch handeln
					

Unsere Community-Autorin Jule Bönkost arbeitet im Bildungsbereich, gibt Workshops zum Thema diskriminierungsfreie Bildung und erlebt immer wieder, dass weiße Menschen im Umgang mit rassistischem Verhalten völlig verunsichert sind. Hier erklärt sie ein paar Dinge, die weiße Menschen sich bewusst...




					editionf.com


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Juli 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Sehr guter Artikel zum Thema Rassismus und warum weiße Menschen noch einen langen Weg haben ihr rassistisches Alltagsverhalten zu überwinden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aha, außschließlich Weiße müssen also rassismuskritisch handeln um Rassimus zu überwinden, recht diskriminierend, aber mindestens das Problem wieder mal einseitig verhamlosend.

Also sollten "Gelbe, Rote, Schwarze" und alles irgendwo dazwischen nicht rassismuskritisch sein?
Ist eine kritische Einstellung zur Überwindung von Rassismus also keine Einstellung die die gesamte Menschheit benötigt um Rassimus zu minimieren?

Oder können mal wieder aller außer Weiße gar nicht rassistisch sein?



> *Weiß zu sein bedeutet deshalb, besonders dazu geneigt zu sein, Rassismus unwissentlich und unabsichtlich zu reproduzieren*, selbst wenn weiße Menschen eigentlich gegen ihn vorgehen wollen.



Aha, na dann muss der systembedingte und gesellschaftliche Rassimus in  z.B. Japan, China, Saudi Arabien, usw. wohl nur Einbildung sein, oder zieht da auch wieder das weiße Patriachat die Stirppen und manipuliert die Gesellschaften?


----------



## Tschetan (25. Juli 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Sehr guter Artikel zum Thema Rassismus und warum weiße Menschen noch einen langen Weg haben ihr rassistisches Alltagsverhalten zu überwinden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unsinn.
Rassismus ist eine Frage der sozialen Gerechtigkeit und daraus resultierender Unterschiede. Statt sich über ihre Hautfarbe auszulassen, sollte sie mal schauen wie Menschen in Afrika leben.
Nicht der Name " Mohrenstrasse" ist das Problem, sondern das wir privilegiert sind, weil wir andere Völker und Kontinente massiv seit Jahrhunderten ausbeuten.


----------



## seahawk (26. Juli 2022)

Rassismus ist keine Frage der sozialen Gerechtigkeit, es ist eine Frage der westlichen, weißen Kultur.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Juli 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Rassismus ist keine Frage der sozialen Gerechtigkeit, es ist eine Frage der westlichen, weißen Kultur.



Wird nur leider hierdurch widerlegt...  



> Aha, na dann muss der systembedingte und gesellschaftliche Rassimus in  z.B. Japan, China, Saudi Arabien, usw. wohl nur Einbildung sein, oder zieht da auch wieder das weiße Patriachat die Stirppen und manipuliert die Gesellschaften?



Rassismus alleine in China hat bereits eine lange Tradition, schon weit bevor die "weißen imperialistischen Europäer" & ihre "Kultur" dort aufgeschlagen sind:






						Racism in China - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




"Weiße Kultur" kann also nicht der primäre Auslöser und Treiber von Rassismus sein, wie du und deine Idiologenmasken immer wieder predigen.


----------



## seahawk (26. Juli 2022)

Das ist keine Ausrede nicht rassismuskritisch zu handeln und sich der eigenen Schuld bewusst zu sein.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Juli 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das ist keine Ausrede nicht rassismuskritisch zu handeln und sich der eigenen Schuld bewusst zu sein.


Für deine Artikelschreiberin, Dich und die restlichen Idologenmasken aber scheinbar schon, weil für euch scheint es ja nur weiße Rassisten zu geben, oder wo hört man im Diskurs mal, dass es Aufgabe der gesamten Gesellschaft, unabhängig von Hautfarbe, ist (selbst)kritischer gegenüber Rassismus zu sein?
Oh richtig quasi nowhere, weil das Weltbild schon eingeschossen ist und es nicht reinpasst, ansonsten würdet ihr z.B. vielleicht auch mehr von "rassistisch Dominanten" sprechen und nicht immer von "weiß"...


----------



## Don-71 (26. Juli 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das ist keine Ausrede nicht rassismuskritisch zu handeln und sich *der eigenen Schuld bewusst zu sein.*


 
Was ein kolosaler Schwachsinn, Weiß sein bedeutet also gleichzeitig Schuldbeladen zu sein, ähnlich wie deutsch sein seit 1945?!
Man kann nur noch über so etwas komplett lachen.
Jeder der ein bischen Ahnung hat weiß, das *SCHULD* immer individuel ist, es ist so aberwitzig das immer wieder das gleiche kommt, und einfach die Intelligenz fehlt zwischen Schuld und Verantwortung unterscheiden zu können.


----------



## seahawk (26. Juli 2022)

Man kann nicht weiß sein und sich nicht des Rassismus schuldig machen. Schon weil von praktisch nie Opfer von systematischen Rassismus sein wird.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Juli 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Man kann nicht weiß sein und sich nicht des Rassismus schuldig machen. Schon weil von praktisch nie Opfer von systematischen Rassismus sein wird.


Ja ne ist klar. 
Was ein Unsinn. 
Rassismus betrifft alle und jeden. 
Und komm jetzt nicht mit Minderheiten, Weisse sind in der Minderheit.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Juli 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> *Man kann nicht weiß sein und sich nicht des Rassismus schuldig machen.* Schon weil von praktisch nie Opfer von systematischen Rassismus sein wird.


Also kann man auch nicht (weißer) Deutscher sein und kein (Neo)nazi sein, weil man ja quasi nie das idiologisch ausgesuchte Opfer von (Neo)nazis werden kann?
Du merkst wirklich schon nicht mehr was für einen saudämlichen bullshit du laberst, oder?
Oder bist du eben am Ende doch nur eine idiologische Maske, die für eine toxischere Gesellschaft kämpft, statt für die als Fassade genutzte "gerechtere Gesellschaft"?


----------



## Don-71 (26. Juli 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Man kann nicht weiß sein und sich nicht des Rassismus schuldig machen. Schon weil von praktisch nie Opfer von systematischen Rassismus sein wird.


Also nicht Opfer zu sein, obwohl ich das bestreite und selber schon erlebt habe, heißt also schuldig zu sein?
Bist du dir sicher was du so schreibst?
Ach ja , ich bin weiß, männlich, hetero, und sehe aus wie aus dem Katalog der Herrenmenschen, 1,89m, blond, blaue Augen. Und wie gesagt ich habe Rassismus schon erlebt, vor allen dingen in Asien, aber auch schon an anderen Orten dieser Welt.


----------



## Poulton (26. Juli 2022)

Mal wieder unverhältnismäßig absurd.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Juli 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Mal wieder unverhältnismäßig absurd.


Fühlst du dich bei ihm bei dem Thema und seiner Argumentationsweise dazu, auch immer an einen gewissen Meddlfranken erinnert?


----------



## Poulton (26. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Fühlst du dich bei ihm bei dem Thema auch immer an einen gewissen Meddlfranken erinnert?


Eher an Leute die vegane Kreuzfahrten machen, sich per Flieger ihre Avokados von frisch brandgerodeten Feldern in Südamerika einfliegen lassen und sich mächtig Öko und Grün fühlen. Der leider ganz normale merzsche Mittelschichtenwahnsinn.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Juli 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> Eher an Leute die vegane Kreuzfahrten machen, sich per Flieger ihre Avokados von frisch brandgerodeten Feldern in Südamerika einfliegen lassen und sich mächtig Öko und Grün fühlen. Der leider ganz normale merzsche Mittelschichtenwahnsinn.


Ach echt?
Ich hätte gesagt das ist auf dem Level von, "etzadla kann ich *ähh* gar nicht rassistisch sein weil *ähh* Ding *ähh* weil ich ja italenische Wurzeln habe".
Same person, "Ali verpi*ss dich wieder in deine Dönerbude!".


----------



## AzRa-eL (26. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Und wie gesagt ich habe Rassismus schon erlebt, vor allen dingen in Asien, aber auch schon an anderen Orten dieser Welt.


Wieso? Wegen Socken unter Sandalen?


----------



## seahawk (27. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Also kann man auch nicht (weißer) Deutscher sein und kein (Neo)nazi sein, weil man ja quasi nie das idiologisch ausgesuchte Opfer von (Neo)nazis werden kann?
> Du merkst wirklich schon nicht mehr was für einen saudämlichen bullshit du laberst, oder?
> Oder bist du eben am Ende doch nur eine idiologische Maske, die für eine toxischere Gesellschaft kämpft, statt für die als Fassade genutzte "gerechtere Gesellschaft"?


Ich glaube der Vergleich zwischen etwas was eine bewusste Entscheidung ist (wie Nazi werden) taugt nicht als Vergleich zu der Hautfarbe mit der man geboren wird.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Juli 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ich glaube der Vergleich zwischen etwas was eine bewusste Entscheidung ist (wie Nazi werden) taugt nicht als Vergleich zu der Hautfarbe mit der man geboren wird.


Warum nicht!
Deiner Logik nach wird man ja, wenn mal in Deutschland geboren ist, auch automatisch als (Neo)nazi geboren, also warum sollte es nicht taugen?
Oder warum ist es plötzlich eine bewusste Entscheidung (Neo)nazi zu werden, aber nicht als weißer Rassist zu sein.

Hau doch mal raus, die Argumentation dafür, die mehr als ein hingerotzter Einzeiler deinerseits ist, oder kannst du es etwa gar nicht argumentativ darlegen...
Und Bitte, wenn dann in eigenen Worten, keine Verlinkungen wieder, zu deinen kleinen Freunden aus der Idiologenmaskenszene!


----------



## seahawk (27. Juli 2022)

Rassismus ist nicht nur eigenes Handeln, es ist auch die bewusste oder sogar unbewusste Annahme von Vorteilen, die man aufgrund rassistischer Denkweisen Dritter erhält. Deswegen ist es sehr wichtig immer rassismuskritisch zu denken und zu handeln um in solchen Situation den eigenen Vorteil abzulehnen und für eine rassismsusfreie Lösung einzustehen.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Juli 2022)

Ich sagte Argumentation, nicht das du deine Bergpredigt hier wiederkäust, was du schon zuvor, in nur minimal anderer Formulierung, hier hast.
Du weißt was ein Argument ist?


----------



## Don-71 (27. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich sagte Argumentation, nicht das du deine Bergpredigt hier wiederkäust, was du schon zuvor, in nur minimal anderer Formulierung, hier hast.
> Du weißt was ein Argument ist?


Das kann er oder sie nicht!
Diese ganze pseudowissenschaftliche Rassismus "Ideologie", die aus den USA stammt und hier für Europa übernommen wurde oder eher übergestülpt wurde, passt halt hinten und vorne nicht, weil neben den geschichtlichen massiven Unterschieden auch die Gesellschaftsentwicklung der letzten 100 Jahre und insbesondere der letzten 50-60 Jahre schon volkommen auseinander klafft!

Nur mal als Beispiel, in jedem scheiss Formular in den USA, egal ob Verwaltung, beim Arzt, oder sonstwo, steht ein Feld race (Rasse), das ausgefüllt werden muss, so etwas habe ich in Europa noch nie gesehen.
Das alleine (viele andere Sachen kommen noch dazu) hat mir schon während meiner Zeit in den USA gezeigt, wie weit die Gesellschaften auseinanderliegen, insoweit taugen diese ganzen Indentitätspolitischen Dinge gerade in Bezug auf Rassismus aus den USA, halt null für Europa. Ich lehne das vollkommen ab!


----------



## seahawk (27. Juli 2022)

Erzähle das mal der Person mit Migrationserfahrung im Stammbaum, die zum Beispiel weit häufiger auf ihr ÖPNV Ticket kontrolliert wird, als weiße Kolleg*innen.









						"Racial Profiling", institutioneller Rassismus und Interventionsmöglichkeiten
					

Wenn Menschen allein aufgrund ihres physischen Erscheinungsbildes oder ethnischer Merkmale polizeilich kontrolliert werden, spricht man von Racial Profiling. Ein Beitrag darüber, warum es zu kurz greift, eine solche grundgesetzwidrige Praxis nur als




					www.bpb.de


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juli 2022)

Ich weiss ja nicht wo du fährst, aber hier werden in Bussen und Bahnen alle kontrolliert und nicht nur "Personen mit Migrationshintergrund".


----------



## Don-71 (27. Juli 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja nicht wo du fährst, aber hier werden in Bussen und Bahnen alle kontrolliert und nicht nur "Personen mit Migrationshintergrund".


Das geht schon technisch gar nicht anders.
Bei Bussen sind bei uns ausser Schulbussen, nur die Vordertüren für einsteigende Passagiere auf und wenn Straßenbahnen kontrolliert werden, sind das in der Regel mehrere Leute die in die Wagen an einer Haltestelle einsteigen und *ALLE *Fahrgäste in der Straßenbahn bis zur nächsten Haltestelle kontrollieren.
In Zügen außer S-Bahnen, werden sowieso immer alle kontrolliert!


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Juli 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja nicht wo du fährst, aber hier werden in Bussen und Bahnen alle kontrolliert und nicht nur "Personen mit Migrationshintergrund".


Wo soll er schon Bus und Bahn fahren, in Rassimusmärchen aus Denken. 
Unfähig seine Bergpredigten in eigenen Worten argumentativ zu formulieren und Märchen ausdenken, das bei der Ticketkontrolle Migranten bevorzugt kontrolliert werden, so kennt man sie halt, die Idiologiemasken.


----------



## Poulton (27. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> In Zügen außer S-Bahnen, wird sowieso immer alle kontrolliert!


In Bimmelbahnen übers Land findet sich meiner Erfahrung nach auch öfters gar keiner der kontrolliert, weil das Personal teils gar nicht vorhanden ist.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja nicht wo du fährst, aber hier werden in Bussen und Bahnen alle kontrolliert und nicht nur "Personen mit Migrationshintergrund".


Kenne ich auch nicht anders. Meistens zu zweit, wobei einer vorne und einer hinten einsteigt und sich dann bis zur Mitte vorgearbeitet wird.


----------



## Don-71 (27. Juli 2022)

Poulton schrieb:


> In Bimmelbahnen übers Land findet sich meiner Erfahrung nach auch öfters gar keiner der kontrolliert, weil das Personal teils gar nicht vorhanden ist.


Das kann durchaus sein oder ist so, ich meinte jetzt eher Fernzüge.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Juli 2022)

Ich bin immer froh wenn ich kontrolliert werde, habe ich wenigstens nicht umsonst bezahlt.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Juli 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich bin immer froh wenn ich kontrolliert werde, habe ich wenigstens nicht umsonst bezahlt.


Glaub mir da bist du auch nur solange froh wie du nicht auf der gleichen Strecke 3 Stationen hinterneinader insgesamt 3 mal kontrolliert wirst, was in Berlin gerne mal auf manchen Strecken der Fall ist.
Da fängt es dann doch mal an zu nerven.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das geht schon technisch gar nicht anders.


Ich kann schon entfernt verstehen was er meint, als ich das vorletzte mal von Österreich nach Deutschland gefahren bin (Fernverkehr) wurde ich als einziger von allen um mich rum auf Englisch angesprochen. (Kontrolle durch deutsche BPol)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juli 2022)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wird nur leider hierdurch widerlegt...



Ich würde ihm durchaus recht geben: Zumindest von gewissen Zeitgenossen wird keine andere Gruppe so oft nach rassistischen Kriterien ausgesondert, angegriffen und diskriminiert, wie weiße. Insbesondere alte, weiße Männer.
Also ist Rassismus ganz klar ein weißes Problem, proven bei und durch Seahawk.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Fühlst du dich bei ihm bei dem Thema und seiner Argumentationsweise dazu, auch immer an einen gewissen Meddlfranken erinnert?



Ich fühle mich immer an den Meldebatten erinnert, aber das klingt nur so ähnlich wie Medllfranke.


----------



## RyzA (6. September 2022)

Jetzt werden Winnetou-Bücher verboten und die ARD will die Filme nicht mehr zeigen.
Dieter Hallervorden meinte, man müsse dann auch"Goethes Faust" verbieten, weil das ja frauenfeindlich ist.
Als nächstes werden noch die Gebrüder Grimm Bücher verboten oder umgeschrieben.
Es geht langsam echt ins Absurde.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Jetzt werden Winnetou-Bücher verboten und die ARD will die Filme nicht mehr zeigen.
> Dieter Hallervorden meinte, man müsse dann auch"Goethes Faust" verbieten, weil das ja frauenfeindlich ist.
> Als nächstes werden noch die Gebrüder Grimm Bücher verboten oder umgeschrieben.
> Es geht langsam echt ins Absurde.


Das ist aber genau das, was Grüne und SPD vor Jahren gefördert haben. Von daher: Geliefert wie bestellt.
Ich boykottiere Medien, welche Cancel-Culture betreiben und werde daher davon nicht belästigt.


----------



## chill_eule (6. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Jetzt werden Winnetou-Bücher verboten und die ARD will die Filme nicht mehr zeigen.


totally wrong... 

Der Ravensburger Verlag hat seine Bücher selbsttätig zurück gezogen, da gibt es kein "Verbot":









						Ravensburger zieht Winnetou-Bücher zurück: "Gefühle anderer verletzt"
					

Der Ravensburger Verlag zieht nach Protesten Kinderbücher zurück, die Deutsche Film- und Medienbewertung ist gespalten zwischen "vehementer" Ablehnung und "großer Zustimmung". Reaktionen aus dem Norden.




					www.ndr.de
				




Und die ARD besitzt die Lizenzen für Winnetou nicht mehr, thats it:









						Warum die ARD "Winnetou" nicht mehr zeigt
					

Mitten in die Debatte, ob die Geschichten von "Winnetou" noch in die heutige Zeit passen, platzt die Nachricht, dass die ARD den Karl-May-Klassiker nicht mehr senden wird. Doch das könnte auch mit Lizenz-Fragen zu tun haben.




					www.n-tv.de
				




Da hat die BILD "Zeitung" ja mal wieder für ordentlich Stammtisch-Gesprächsstoff gesorgt:









						ARD, "Bild" und Winnetou - Anleitung: Wie baue ich einen Shitstorm?
					

Der Kinderbuchverlag Ravensburger zieht sein Buch "Der junge Häuptling Winnetou" zurück. Einige Medien vermuten als Hintergrund einen Shitstorm und Cancel Culture. Hinzu kommt ein Vorwurf der "Bild" gegen die ARD. Unser Kolumnist Arno Orezessek über Dynamiken einer Scheindebatte.




					www.deutschlandfunk.de
				






PS: Außerdem ist die ARD doch längst wieder zurück gerudert 








						ARD knickt ein: "Ab sofort bringen wir 24 Stunden am Tag Winnetou"
					

Hamburg (dpo) - Späte Einsicht bei der ARD: Nachdem sich in den vergangenen Tagen zahlreiche Menschen für ihren Kindheitshelden Winnetou stark gemacht




					www.der-postillon.com


----------



## RyzA (6. September 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Der Ravensburger Verlag hat seine Bücher selbsttätig zurück gezogen, da gibt es kein "Verbot":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trotzdem ist die Begründung fragwürdig. Und Winnetou ist auch kein Einzelfall für Cancel-Culture.



chill_eule schrieb:


> Da hat die BILD "Zeitung" ja mal wieder für ordentlich Stammtisch-Gesprächsstoff gesorgt:


Die Bildzeitung hatte ich gar nicht gelesen. Das war u.a. letztens im Fernsehen.


----------



## Threshold (6. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Bildzeitung hatte ich gar nicht gelesen. Das war u.a. letztens im Fernsehen.


Die Bild hetzt doch gerne.


----------



## RyzA (6. September 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Bild hetzt doch gerne.


Das weiß ich. Deswegen lese ich sie ja nicht. 
Aber es scheinen anderen Medien wohl auch unkritisch übernommen zu haben.
Dennoch hat der Ravensburger Verlag unter fadenscheinigen Gründe zwei Winnetou-Bücher zurückgezogen.
Und wie gesagt ist das kein Einzelfall.
Es wurden oder sollen auch andere Märchenbücher usw umgeschrieben werden.


----------



## chill_eule (6. September 2022)

Du sprichst aber von einem _Verbot_, was halt Unsinn ist.

PS: Von wegen "cancel culture":
Die Karl May Festspiele gehen weiter, ebenso zeigt bspw. das ZDF weiterhin die Winnetou Filme und der neue Film "Der junge Häuptling Winnetou" ist ebenfalls im Kino wie geplant.

Da wird wieder ein riesen Fass aufgemacht über eine aktuelle Einzelfallentscheidung.


----------



## RyzA (6. September 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Du sprichst aber von einem _Verbot_, was halt Unsinn ist.


Ja es ist kein gesetzliches Verbot. Da hatte ich mich falsch ausgedrückt.
Jetzt zufrieden? 



chill_eule schrieb:


> Da wird wieder ein riesen Fass aufgemacht über eine aktuelle Einzelfallentscheidung.


Nein. Das ist mal wieder ein Beleg dafür, was für absurde Züge, übertriebene politische Korrektheit annehmen kann.


----------



## chill_eule (6. September 2022)

Aber das ist doch eines der größten Probleme heutzutage generell:

Solche Aussagen werden oft unreflektiert nachgeplappert und schwupps ist plötzlich "die Regierung"™ Schuld daran, dass Ravensburger ihre Bücher einstampft.

Ein gesetzliches Verbot hätte im übrigen eine riesen Hürde: Das Grundgesetz


----------



## RyzA (6. September 2022)

Nochmal: ich hatte mich falsch ausgedrückt!!!

Und es ändert am eigentlichen Problem auch nichts wenn du dich wiederholst.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und es ändert am eigentlichen Problem auch nichts wenn du dich wiederholst.


Das Problem ist eigentlich, dass die Leute sich das gefallen lassen und nicht die Dinge boykottieren, die Cancel-Culture betreiben. Das wäre für die ein wirtschaftlicher Schaden.


----------



## RyzA (6. September 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das Problem ist eigentlich, dass die Leute sich das gefallen lassen und nicht die Dinge boykottieren, die Cancel-Culture betreiben. Das wäre für die ein wirtschaftlicher Schaden.


Ich lese diese Winnetou-Kinderbücher zwar nicht und habe auch kein Kind mehr in dem Alter, aber finde es traurig wie da vorgegangen wird.
Und das ist wie gesagt kein Einzelfall. Es war schon mal im Gespräch andere alte Märchenbücher umzuschreiben. Und ich finde das man damit zu weit geht.
Genauso wie ich die gendergerechte Sprache dämlich und überflüssig finde und mich weigere sie anzuwenden.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich lese diese Winnetou-Kinderbücher zwar nicht und habe auch kein Kind mehr in dem Alter, aber finde es traurig wie da vorgegangen wird.
> Und das ist wie gesagt kein Einzelfall. Es war schon mal im Gespräch andere alte Märchenbücher umzuschreiben. Und ich finde das man damit zu weit geht.
> Genauso wie ich die gendergerechte Sprache dämlich und überflüssig finde und mich weigere sie anzuwenden.


Finde ich gut, wichtig ist aber halt, diese Unternehmen wirtschaftlich zu boykottieren und da nichts zu kaufen.


----------



## RyzA (6. September 2022)

Als nächstes kommen Tierschützer und beschweren sich darüber, warum man Tiere wie die "Nacktschnecke" so nennt. Und das man sie diskrimiert und das es sexistisch ist weil man sie so nennt.  
Das ist jetzt bewußt überspitzt aber soll auch mal verdeutlichen, welche absurden Züge das Ganze annehmen kann, wenn man wirklich auf jeden und jedes Rücksicht nehmen und auf seine Sprache achten muß.
Manche Sachen sollte man einfach beim Alten belassen. Es war eine andere Zeit. Und aus heutigem Kontext würde das auch niemand mehr so schreiben.


----------



## Sparanus (6. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich lese diese Winnetou-Kinderbücher zwar nicht und habe auch kein Kind mehr in dem Alter, aber finde es traurig wie da vorgegangen wird.


Nennt sich freie Marktwirtschaft.


----------



## Mahoy (6. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich lese diese Winnetou-Kinderbücher zwar nicht und habe auch kein Kind mehr in dem Alter, aber finde es traurig wie da vorgegangen wird.


Genau da liegt das Problem. Kein Aas hat die Kinderbücher gelesen, aber alle gehen davon aus, dass es nicht erforderlich gewesen wäre, sie zurückzuziehen.

Was aber noch wichtiger ist: Niemand hat es gefordert. Der Verlag kam von sich aus zu dem Schluss, die Bücher nicht zu veröffentlichen. Also eigentlich eine ganz normale betriebliche Entscheidung, die von der Springer-Presse zu einer politischen Entscheidung hochgejubelt wurde, um Verkäufe und Klicks zu generieren.

Und nicht nur die einschlägige Klientel, sondern auch die leicht erregbare Masse - zu der leider auch diesmal du gehörst - reagiert wunschgemäß. Das ist das eigentlich Ärgerliche.



RyzA schrieb:


> Und das ist wie gesagt kein Einzelfall. Es war schon mal im Gespräch andere alte Märchenbücher umzuschreiben. Und ich finde das man damit zu weit geht.


Die "alten Märchenbücher" sind selbst bereits Bearbeitungen viel älterer Märchen. Diese enthielten nämlich den Brüdern Grimm nämlich noch zu viel Sex, unchristliche Metaphysik und zu wenig bräsig-romantisierte Beispielpädagogik.

Du verteidigst also kein Original, sondern einfach nur das, was du gewohnt bist. Das ist - rein rational betrachtet - eine ungünstige Position, um sich darüber aufzuregen, dass manche Andere diese Märchen ebenfalls lieber an ihre Gewohnheiten angepasst haben möchten.

Ansonsten stehe ich dazu, von klein auf ein Fan von Karl Mays Gesamtwerk zu sein und die Gesamtausgabe alle zwei, drei Jahre komplett durchzulesen. Ich kann jedem, der mit "Karl May war ein Rassist" oder Ähnlichem um die Ecke kommt, eine spontan verfasste mehrseitige Abhandlung um die Ohren hauen, warum er/sie/es damit grundfalsch liegt.

Trotzdem habe ich kein Problem damit, wenn ein Verlag die Bücher zu einem Kinderfilm nicht veröffentlicht, den ich - nach allem, was ich bisher davon erfahren habe - rein ästhetisch für entbehrlich halte und auch meinem Sohn nicht zumuten werde.
Aber nicht, weil ich fürchte, er könnte eine verzerrte Vorstellung von amerikanischen Ureinwohnern bekommen, sondern weil er nicht verblöden soll und ohnehin in zwei, drei Jahren das Original liest. Bis dahin darf er in meiner Begleitung die (keineswegs von irgend jemandem verbotenen) Karl-May-Verfilmungen im ZDF schauen, auch wenn die eigentlich erst ab 12 Jahren freigegeben sind.

DAS ist persönliche Freiheit, ganz im Gegensatz dazu, eine angebliche Agenda zu verdammen, während man tatsächlich selbst einer hinterher läuft.


----------



## RyzA (6. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Die "alten Märchenbücher" sind selbst bereits Bearbeitungen viel älterer Märchen. Diese enthielten nämlich den Brüdern Grimm nämlich noch zu viel Sex, unchristliche Metaphysik und zu wenig bräsig-romantisierte Beispielpädagogik.


Naja, haben sie denn die Originale verändert? Oder nur Dinge nicht übernommen und anders geschrieben?


Mahoy schrieb:


> Du verteidigst also kein Original, sondern einfach nur das, was du gewohnt bist. Das ist - rein rational betrachtet - eine ungünstige Position, um sich darüber aufzuregen, dass manche Andere diese Märchen ebenfalls lieber an ihre Gewohnheiten angepasst haben möchten.


Dann kann er ein neues Buch schreiben so wie er das gerne möchte. Aber bitte dann auch unter anderen Namen und mit anderen Figuren.
Aber nicht posthum etwas zensieren und verunstalten.


Mahoy schrieb:


> DAS ist persönliche Freiheit, ganz im Gegensatz dazu, eine angebliche Agenda zu verdammen, während man tatsächlich selbst einer hinterher läuft.


Ich laufe keiner Agenda hinterher. 

Und versuche das zu differenzieren. Aber manche Sachen sind übertrieben und man muß auch nicht jeden neuen Sch**ss mitmachen.


----------



## chill_eule (6. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber nicht posthum etwas zensieren und verunstalten.


Hast du eigentlich auch mal ein konkretes Beispiel dafür?
Oder allgemein einfach _Angst_, dass dies evtl. irgendwann mal passieren könnte?

Mir fallen da jedenfalls grad spontan mindestens 2 Beispiele ein, die durchaus sehr viel Geld im Kino generiert haben und die du vlt. sogar auch gesehen hast. 
Stichwort: Disney


----------



## RyzA (6. September 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Hast du eigentlich auch mal ein konkretes Beispiel dafür?
> Oder allgemein einfach _Angst_, dass dies evtl. irgendwann mal passieren könnte?


Ich meine da war was mit den Gebrüder Grimm im Gespräch. Hatten sie zumindest mal im Fernsehen drüber diskutiert.


----------



## Mahoy (6. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, haben sie denn die Originale verändert? Oder nur Dinge nicht übernommen und anders geschrieben?


Du siehst mich verwirrt.
Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen "das Original verändert" und "Dinge nicht übernommen und anders geschrieben"?

Die Gebrüder Grimm haben alte Volksmärchen gesammelt, bestimmte Versionen aus dem riesigen Fundus ausgewählt und diese nachbearbeitet, wenn sie der Ansicht waren, dass die Vorlage ihren moralischen und ästhetischen Vorstellungen nicht genügte.

Also genau dasselbe, was manche Leute jetzt wiederum mit dem Grimmschen Fassungen machen möchten.
Da bin ich aber maximal entspannt, denn wenn die vorherige Fassung nicht _tatsächlich_ verboten wird, dann existierend neue und alte Fassungen nebeneinander und was sich durchsetzt, setzt sich ganz natürlich durch.

Deshalb sind ja heute auch kaum noch Versionen von "Rotkäppchen" in Umlauf, in denen Rotkäppchen kein kleines Mädchen ist, welches der Großmutter ein paar Snacks vorbeibringt, sondern eine junge Frau, die aus Jux und Tollerei den sicheren Pfad (der Tugend) verlässt  und dort nicht von einem wörtlichen Wolf gefressen, sondern von einem sich raubtierhaft benehmenden Zeitgenossen tendenziell uneinvernehmlich geschnackselt wird.
Diese durchaus sinvolle Warnung an die Landjugend wurde schon vor den Grimms bevorzugt verschlüsselt tradiert.



RyzA schrieb:


> Dann kann er ein neues Buch schreiben so wie er das gerne möchte. Aber bitte dann auch unter anderen Namen und mit anderen Figuren.


Da würde dann auch für Kinderbücher mit Winnetou als Hauptfigur gelten. Wo also ist das Problem, wenn diese nicht erscheinen? Das wäre doch genau das, was dich stört? 

Spaß beiseite, ich ziehe keinen Genuss daraus, dich auf's Glatteis zu führen und will dich auch nicht ärgern, zumal wir ja hier eigentlich ziemlich dicke sind. 
Aber du merkst sicherlich, worauf ich hinaus will: Du misst aus lieber Gewohnheit mit zweierlei Maß.


----------



## RyzA (6. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Du siehst mich verwirrt.
> Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen "das Original verändert" und "Dinge nicht übernommen und anders geschrieben"?
> 
> Die Gebrüder Grimm haben alte Volksmärchen gesammelt, bestimmte Versionen aus dem riesigen Fundus ausgewählt und diese nachbearbeitet, wenn sie der Ansicht waren, dass die Vorlage ihren moralischen und ästhetischen Vorstellungen nicht genügte.


Achso. Ich bin davon ausgegangen das die sich auch selber Geschichten ausgedacht haben.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Da würde dann auch für Kinderbücher mit Winnetou als Hauptfigur gelten. Wo also ist das Problem, wenn diese nicht erscheinen? Das wäre doch genau das, was dich stört?


Mir geht es darum das nicht im Original rumgefuscht wird.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Spaß beiseite, ich ziehe keinen Genuss daraus, dich auf's Glatteis zu führen und will dich auch nicht ärgern, zumal wir ja hier eigentlich ziemlich dicke sind.
> Aber du merkst sicherlich, worauf ich hinaus will: Du misst aus lieber Gewohnheit mit zweierlei Maß.


Alles gut!


----------



## compisucher (6. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Achso. Ich bin davon ausgegangen das die sich auch selber Geschichten ausgedacht haben.


Nein, es ist eine von den Gebrüdern überarbeitete Version,  adaptiert auf deren damaliger Moralwerte, meist mündlich weitergetragener Märchen und Sagen aus dem Volksmund. Abendgeschichten, dass kleinen Kindern auf dem Strohbett aus dem Kopf vorgetragen wurden und sich immer weiterentwickelt haben.


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. September 2022)

Auch Originale werden immer wieder verändert, ob vom Autor oder vom Verlag. Deswegen dann häufig vorne der Vermerk "x-te überarbeitete Auflage". 

Ich hab so als etwa 9 bis 10-Jähriger auch die Karl May Romane verschlungen und bin dadurch kein Rassist oder what ever geworden. Ganz im Gegenteil. Und verbinde daher auch positive Erinnerungen mit den Büchern (und auch mit den klassischen Verfilmungen. Wobei mir Pierre Brice schon immer auf den Senkel ging). 

Aber wo ist das Problem, sich auch bei solchen Stoffen einzugestehen, dass daa mitunter auch ziemlicher Müll drinstand? Und sich dann zu überlegen, wie man eventuell eine gute Story nur eben ohne Müll erzählen kann? 

Das hat nix mit Zensur zu tun. Ja, ich würde mir auch wünschen, dass bei unglaublich vielen Themen - nicht nur bei allem was Diversity, Kultursensibilität etc. etc. etc. - der Empörungsschalter ein gewaltiges Stück runtergedreht wird. 
Klar kann ein entsprechendes mediales Klima bspw. einen Verlag aus Angst vor Image- und letztlich Umsatzverlust auch zu entsprechenden Entscheidungen drängen. Aber das ist nichts Neues und nichts was nur woke Lefties machen würden. Stichwort "Moral Majority" in den USA beispielsweise. War das dann "Kulturmarxismus von Rechts" damals?


----------



## seahawk (9. September 2022)

Sehr guter Artikel zum Thema









						Streitthema Kulturelle Aneignung: Warum sie problematisch ist
					

Die Auseinandersetzung mit kultureller Aneignung und Rassismus geht uns alle an, wenn wir in einer diskriminierungsfreien Gesellschaft leben wollen.




					utopia.de


----------



## JoM79 (9. September 2022)

Wow. 
Ich sehe eine Frisur die mir gefällt und lass mir die auch machen. 
Und jetzt kommen wieder die Schneeflocken und Gutmenschen und sagen, dass das so nicht geht. 
Weil es ja ein Teil einer anderen Kultur ist, zu der ich nicht gehöre. 
Können wir mal mit dem ganzen Rassen, Kulturen, etc quatsch aufhören? 
Wir sind alle Menschen und sollten alle gleich sein. 
Alle sollten die gleichen Rechte haben und machen können, was sie wollen. 
Ja ich weiss, dass es nicht so ist und das ist schade. 
Aber solange wir über Dreadlocks, gender oä diskutieren, geht es uns eh zu gut.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. September 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wir sind alle Menschen und sollten alle gleich sein.


Bis auf diesen Teil stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu. "Sollten alle gleich sein" ist aber weder möglich noch sinnvoll.


----------



## Don-71 (9. September 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Weil es ja ein Teil einer anderen Kultur ist, zu der ich nicht gehöre.


Das merkwürdige an der Sache ist, eigentlich wie immer, wenn "Leute" Sachen nicht durchdenken, das es so schön widersprüchlich ist, aber Hauptsache es eignet sich zur Instrumentalisierung ihrer eigenen Agenda
Denn wenn "Dreadlocks" kulturelle Aneignung sind, was sind dann z.B. Kaffee, Tee, Reis, Pfeffer etc. etc. und selbst Kartoffeln die aus Nordamerika komen und ohne kulturelle Aneignung, nie nach Europa gekommen wären?!


----------



## Sparanus (9. September 2022)

Diese kulturelle Aneignungsthematik wird vollkommen aufgebauscht, darüber schüttelt man selbst in linken Blasen üblicherweise den Kopf.
Typisches "über das Ziel hinaus geschossen" von ein paar wenigen.

Was in der Breite kritisiert wird ist eher sowas wie "Blackfacing", aber okay man muss sich nicht schwarz schminken. Kann ich schon eher verstehen.


----------



## JoM79 (9. September 2022)

Südamerika. 
Genau das ist ja das Problem. 
Sich andere Sachen kulturell aneignen ist auch Integration. 
Das ist doch genau das, was in Gesellschaften immer passieren sollte.


----------



## Sparanus (9. September 2022)

Lebensmittel sind mMn. nach aber eher ein doofes Beispiel.


----------



## Don-71 (9. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Lebensmittel sind mMn. nach aber eher ein doofes Beispiel.


Hatte hier irgenjemand in Europa die/eine Kultur des "Tee trinkens" bevor die ersten Schiffe mit Tee beladen vom anderen Ende der Welt hier angekommen sind?


----------



## JoM79 (9. September 2022)

So siehts aus. 
Du siehst was, es gefällt dir, du machst es nach.


----------



## Mahoy (9. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Hatte hier irgenjemand in Europa die/eine Kultur des "Tee trinkens" bevor die ersten Schiffe mit Tee beladen vom anderen Ende der Welt hier angekommen sind?


Kräuter- und Fruchtaufgüsse gab es auch schon vorher so ziemlich überall dort, wo das Rezept für heißes Wasser bekannt war.   Nur die spezifische Teepflanze halt nicht.

Ansonsten finde ich die Debatte um sog. "kulturelle Aneignung" ziemlich weltfremd.
Es dient dem Verständnis und dem Fortschritt gleichermaßen, wenn Kulturen möglichst viel voneinander übernehmen.

Ich würde sogar sagen: In Sachen Kultur kann und sollte man alles mitnehmen, was dem Anderen danach nicht fehlt - und idealerweise weder verschweigen noch selbst vergessen, wo man's her hat.


----------



## Sparanus (9. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Hatte hier irgenjemand in Europa die/eine Kultur des "Tee trinkens" bevor die ersten Schiffe mit Tee beladen vom anderen Ende der Welt hier angekommen sind?


Wenn du den Konsum eines Produktes alleine eine Kultur nennen willst bitte.

Ich würde eher bestimmte Arten der Zubereitung, der Gefäße und Rituale sehen.
Aber nicht das Produkt selbst.


----------



## Don-71 (9. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ansonsten finde ich die Debatte um sog. "kulturelle Aneignung" ziemlich weltfremd.
> Es dient dem Verständnis und dem Fortschritt gleichermaßen, wenn Kulturen möglichst viel voneinander übernehmen.
> 
> Ich würde sogar sagen: In Sachen Kultur kann und sollte man alles mitnehmen, was dem Anderen danach nicht fehlt - und idealerweise weder verschweigen noch selbst vergessen, wo man's her hat.


Unterschreibe ich sofort

@ Sparanus
This!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XNgecXRd5Ng

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (9. September 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ansonsten finde ich die Debatte um sog. "kulturelle Aneignung" ziemlich weltfremd.
> Es dient dem Verständnis und dem Fortschritt gleichermaßen, wenn Kulturen möglichst viel voneinander übernehmen.


Dennoch ist es auch ok, wenn Migranten ihre "Kulturelle Identität" ihres Heimatlandes (oder Ursprung ihrer Vorfahren) durch Rituale, Feste usw erhalten wollen. Es geht ja beides.


----------



## Sparanus (9. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> This!


Was möchtest du mir sagen?


----------



## Don-71 (9. September 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Was möchtest du mir sagen?


Wenn du auf Streit aus bist, kannst du es auch gleich sagen!
Ich habe ein Video gepostet, in dem Jemand die Sachen erklärt und ich hätte das Video hier nicht gepostet, wenn seine Erklärungen zu den Themenpunkten, nicht meiner Meinung entsprechen würden.
Ich dachte jetzt nicht, das ich so etwas sebstverständliches noch erklären muss!


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dennoch ist es auch ok, wenn Migranten ihre "Kulturelle Identität" ihres Heimatlandes (oder Ursprung ihrer Vorfahren) durch Rituale, Feste usw erhalten wollen. Es geht ja beides.


Genau, und bzgl Aneignung würde ich sagen, dass es nur so lange okay ist, solange die Aneigner die übernommene Kultur sich mit Respekt aneignen mit dem Wissen über mögliche Befindlichkeit dieser Menschen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. September 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Genau, und bzgl Aneignung würde ich sagen, dass es nur so lange okay ist, solange die Aneigner die übernommene Kultur sich mit Respekt aneignen mit dem Wissen über mögliche Befindlichkeit dieser Menschen.


Geht praktisch nicht. Eine Aneignung findet (und fand in der Vergangenheit) einfach statt, völlig egal, ob das allen gefallen hat oder nicht. Konflikte wird es da auch immer geben.


----------



## RyzA (9. September 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Genau, und bzgl Aneignung würde ich sagen, dass es nur so lange okay ist, solange die Aneigner die übernommene Kultur sich mit Respekt aneignen mit dem Wissen über mögliche Befindlichkeit dieser Menschen.


Und das die hiesigen Gesetze akzeptiert und eingehalten werden.

Ich hatte mal eine Doku über Araber-Clans gesehen. Da meinte einer "Das sind eure Gesetze und nicht unsere!". Sowas geht natürlich nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (9. September 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn du auf Streit aus bist, kannst du es auch gleich sagen!


Komm runter, ich schau mir nicht jedes Video an das verlinkt wird, wenn du mir nicht sagst warum das Video  soo wichtig ist.

Falls du nicht verstanden hast, dass ich das Thema kulturelle Aneignung für Unsinn halte solltest du meine Beiträge nochmal lesen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal eine Doku über Araber-Clans gesehen. Da meinte einer "Das sind eure Gesetze und nicht unsere!". Sowas geht natürlich nicht.


Und selbst das hat nichts mit arabischer/islamischer Kultur zu tun, sondern mit kriminellen Banden.


----------



## RyzA (9. September 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Und selbst das hat nichts mit arabischer/islamischer Kultur zu tun, sondern mit kriminellen Banden.


Damit hast du Recht. Es gibt ja auch Rocker CLubs usw.


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Damit hast du Recht. Es gibt ja auch Rocker CLubs usw.


Genau und stell dir vor, wenn Medien diese immer "Die deutschen Gangs" nennen würde.


----------



## RyzA (9. September 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Genau und stell dir vor, wenn Medien diese immer "Die deutschen Gangs" nennen würde.


Wäre sowieso falsch da die mitlerweile ethnisch vermischt sind.


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wäre sowieso falsch da die mitlerweile ethnisch vermischt sind.


Die sogenannten "Araber-Clans" ja auch. Noch schlimmer finde ich es, dass sie angefangen haben den Familiennamen mancher zu nennen - damit nimmst du eine ganze Familie im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes in Sippenhaft und diskriminierst unschuldige Angehörige.


----------



## Mahoy (9. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dennoch ist es auch ok, wenn Migranten ihre "Kulturelle Identität" ihres Heimatlandes (oder Ursprung ihrer Vorfahren) durch Rituale, Feste usw erhalten wollen. Es geht ja beides.


Richtig. Das Andere anzunehmen bedeutet ja nicht, das Bisherige wegzuwerfen.

Und das nicht nur für Migranten. Auch wenn auf der alten Scholle sitzt, nimmt man Dinge an, pflegt aber gleichzeitig auch eigene Traditionen.


----------

